# AEW Full Gear 11/9/19



## Hangman

I'm hoping Jericho retains the title.

If Moxley shows up the arena will sell out. Guaranteed.


----------



## RiverFenix

A month of television and already another $50 PPV? Not a fan of this. Are they going to spam PPV's every two months now? Their first weeks of television are so important that they should be giving away top matches rather than holding them back for PPV blow-offs. And back to the DC market already - what is that 5 weeks separation between AEWDC and Full Gear?


----------



## RBrooks

Ultron said:


> If Moxley shows up the arena will sell out. Guaranteed.


Well, it's pretty much a given then. Moxley will be ready even for October.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A month of television and already another $50 PPV? Not a fan of this. Are they going to spam PPV's every two months now? Their first weeks of television are so important that they should be giving away top matches rather than holding them back for PPV blow-offs. And back to the DC market already - what is that 5 weeks separation between AEWDC and Full Gear?


Then don't buy it. Pretty simple. Unless you're going to complain as usual.

Some are willing to pay the 50 dollars if the content being provided is of quality enough to be warranted that price. They're following the old UFC PPV model of big events being high-cost events while the other minor events will be obviously low in comparison.


----------



## Donnie

CODY vs Cool Dad seems like the most logical main event, given the hints on the Road to shows. It'll probably suck, but at least it makes sense.

PAC vs Hangy will happen as well. I'm thinking PAC will take it so they can build him as a top heel, while slowly building Hangy. 

:ambrose vs mega is a given. Gimmick match will be my guess. 

Darby vs Havoc might happen as well. Could see Darby going after him because he didn't lose. Should be a killer match. 

Bea vs Britt is a BUY IN opener, and that's ok with me. 

Should be a fun show.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Predicted Card*

*AEW World Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) v. Cody

Kenny Omega v. Jon Moxley

Adam Page v. PAC

*AEW World Tag Team Championship*
Lucha Bros (c) v. LAX v. Young Bucks

*AEW Women's World Championship*
Nyla Rose (c) v. Hikaru Shida

Shawn Spears v. MJF

Britt Baker v. Bea Priestley


Preshow

Best Friends & Orange Cassidy v. Jungle Express

Sammy Guevara v. Darby Allin


----------



## TD Stinger

Someone brought it up in the 1st thread, but with this show on 11/9 and them having the tag finals on 10/30, not sure why they just didn't have the finals on this show. Could have even had it as the main event of the show.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

TD Stinger said:


> Someone brought it up in the 1st thread, but with this show on 11/9 and them having the tag finals on 10/30, not sure why they just didn't have the finals on this show. Could have even had it as the main event of the show.


Going by that and the predicted card, it could be Lucha Bros winning the tag titles from the Bucks in the finals, LAX attack them both again, sets the Triple Threat Tag title match at Full Gear.

There are probably other better ways to go about it, though.


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> Someone brought it up in the 1st thread, but with this show on 11/9 and them having the tag finals on 10/30, not sure why they just didn't have the finals on this show. Could have even had it as the main event of the show.


Probably because this PPV date wasn't selected yet. And they needed to try and juice WV fan interest by giving the Finals to it's show. 

You also have a title defense in Philly and the a few weeks later there likely will be another one in Baltimore.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

AEW Championship
Jericho v Cody

Omega v Mox

Hangman v Pac

AEW Tag Team Championship
Lucha Bros(c) v LAX v Young Bucks v Enzo & Cass(Jericho's mystery partners)

AEW Woman's Championship
Nyla Rose v Shida

Britt v Bea

Shawn Spears v Dustin Rhodes

SCU v Dark Order

Buy In 

Sammy v Cutler


----------



## imthegame19

RBrooks said:


> Well, it's pretty much a given then. Moxley will be ready even for October.


Yeah New Japan announced today Moxley/Juice Robinson at King of Pro Wresting on October 14th. So Moxley must be recovering well. I wonder if Moxley will skip October 16th show despite being on promo photo. Or he could still be in Philly and not wrestle that week.


----------



## Corey

I love the fact that this card can pretty much be predicted two months out but it still looks awesome and I wanna see it.


----------



## Raye

I think it's way too early to be predicting what the card is so far until the first week of television. There's undoubtedly going to be a surprise or two on the debut show, and a lot can happen from September to October. However, it will be nice to see what they can do with a PPV that has a months worth of TV to back it up, it's going to be quite a test.


----------



## Asuka842

Hopefully they're not dumb enough to make Nyla Rose their first women's champion.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Asuka842 said:


> Hopefully they're not dumb enough to make Nyla Rose their first women's champion.


I would prefer Riho as well but considering Riho has already pinned Nyla once I can't see her doing it twice.


----------



## V-Trigger

Asuka842 said:


> Hopefully they're not dumb enough to make Nyla Rose their first women's champion.


RIHO is the most talented of the two but she doesn't speak english that well and having a heel as champion is always better.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

V-Trigger said:


> RIHO is the most talented of the two but she doesn't speak english that well and having a heel as champion is always better.


True but she was teasing a feud with Yuka and a slight heel turn at Fyter Fest. Any of the Joshi's could use Michael Nakazawa to translate for them. That's kinda why he's there.


----------



## Asuka842

Heel champions are NOT "always better," WWE these days is proof of that. As is NXT with Shayna's reign of terror. She's shown flashes of potential, but she looks REALLY green right now and nowhere near ready to be champion, let alone the first champion. Somewhere down the line, yeah perhaps, but right now Riho is the far better option out of the two.

Also if they're going to use the stupid "English" excuse, then they have no room to bash WWE because they'd be no better. Actually they'd be worse because at least WWE doesn't brag about using Joshi in a big way.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I think they will go with Nyla not because of English or anything but they would want to create their monster in the division. If they had the Awesome of 10 years or Aja of 20 years ago they would use one of them.


----------



## RiverFenix

Kenny is teaming with Riho in DDT in early November and has said while it's not exactly a scouting mission, he is interested in having both his opponents in AEW in the future. A good way to sell AEW would be to have the title on Riho while over there while teaming with Kenny on DDT anniversary show.


----------



## RapShepard

The Bucks and Lucha Bros under no circumstances should be in another AEW match for the foreseeable feud. Matches have been fire but between AEW and AAA they've wrestled each other a fucking lot the last few months. 

Cody vs Jericho for the belt makes sense

Then do Moxley vs Omega in a cage match

MJF vs Darby Allin 

Pac vs Hangman

Nyla vs Britt Baker for the women's title

Private Party (C) vs LAX for the tag titles Lax wins and then the Bucks attack Lax to start that feud.


----------



## Corey

Instant sellout coming?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168873390528241664


----------



## Raye

Hopefully the sales do well for this one considering it's a PPV.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Thursday is the deadline for them to announce Moxley vs Omega for this PPV. If they do it, that will be the day - the day before tickets go on sale, just like they did for All Out. If they don't, then the match is guaranteed to take place on TV.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

AEWMoxley said:


> Thursday is the deadline for them to announce Moxley vs Omega for this PPV. If they do it, that will be the day - the day before tickets go on sale, just like they did for All Out. If they don't, then the match is guaranteed to take place on TV.


Why do they need to announce it now?

We already know the show will auto sell out. That's almost a given at this stage.

I hope i didn't jinx it.


----------



## AEWMoxley

optikk sucks said:


> Why do they need to announce it now?
> 
> We already know the show will auto sell out. That's almost a given at this stage.
> 
> I hope i didn't jinx it.


Same reason they announced it the day before All Out tickets went on sale.

Although the match has lost some juice now.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

AEWMoxley said:


> Same reason they announced it the day before All Out tickets went on sale.
> 
> Although the match has lost some juice now.


Only because they've stopped promoting it. We probably just need one segment to get hyped again. I reckon that we will see like a tournament for the World Championship (or some sort of number 1 contender match) on the first televised where Moxley interrupts and helps whoever defeat Omega.

And remember that DON sold out quickly without Moxley. I don't think any one match will help sell out an arena at this point.


----------



## AEWMoxley

optikk sucks said:


> Only because they've stopped promoting it. We probably just need one segment to get hyped again. I reckon that we will see like a tournament for the World Championship (or some sort of number 1 contender match) on the first televised where Moxley interrupts and helps whoever defeat Omega.
> 
> And remember that DON sold out quickly without Moxley. I don't think any one match will help sell out an arena at this point.


It would be foolishly arrogant of them to _expect_ guaranteed sellouts for every event without proper promotion.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

AEWMoxley said:


> It would be foolishly arrogant of them to _expect_ guaranteed sellouts for every event without proper promotion.


They don't need to sell out immediately. We've got 2 months and a whole month of weekly promo going out to the masses. Enough time to sell out.


----------



## AEWMoxley

optikk sucks said:


> They don't need to sell out immediately. We've got 2 months and a whole month of weekly promo going out to the masses. Enough time to sell out.


Most events that sell out do so within the first days/weeks of tickets going on sale. They know this, which is why they've announced matches prior to every single one of their events going on sale.

They may very well sell out Full Gear without any match announcement, but it's far from a guarantee.

However, I'm sticking with my prediction that this match happens on TV.


----------



## Daggdag

Am I the only one who wouldn't mind another world title match for Page? There are a several weeks before the show, and we have a month of tv before the PPV.

They could do a storyline where gets pissed about the number of people in the business saying he "wasn't ready" for the main event. And he campaigns to get another match. Jericho can refuse, and say that he got his shot,and proved he was a loser, and Page can try to force Jericho to accept the challange. Maybe Jericho could go on a talk show to promote AEW, and Page comes through the crowd and attacks him on live tv. Jericho finally accepts the challange, but only if Page can not get another shot at the title if he loses, meaning he can never become number 1 contender again, until a new champion is crowned. Jericho wins the match, and Page can be set up as the top upper-midcard guy for when they reveal their midcard title. 

Then, also at Full Gear, they could have Pac vs Omega vs Moxley to see who faces the champion at the next PPV. This triple threat, to me, is the best way to go with Moxley's injury and PAC beating Omega at All Out. Moxley can win the the match and face Jericho at the next PPV, while Omega continues his losing streak while commentary team keeps hinting that maybe he's losing his touch since leaving Japan,which would be a great storyline leading up to him winning the world title next year.

And since they are apparently not going to have mandated rematches, and that the champion will have a say in who he faces, it means that a new challenger could be used every PPV.


----------



## shandcraig

Daggdag said:


> Am I the only one who wouldn't mind another world title match for Page? There are a several weeks before the show, and we have a month of tv before the PPV.
> 
> They could do a storyline where gets pissed about the number of people in the business saying he "wasn't ready" for the main event. And he campaigns to get another match. Jericho can refuse, and say that he got his shot,and proved he was a loser, and Page can try to force Jericho to accept the challange. Maybe Jericho could go on a talk show to promote AEW, and Page comes through the crowd and attacks him on live tv. Jericho finally accepts the challange, but only if Page can not get another shot at the title if he loses, meaning he can never become number 1 contender again, until a new champion is crowned. Jericho wins the match, and Page can be set up as the top upper-midcard guy for when they reveal their midcard title.
> 
> Then, also at Full Gear, they could have Pac vs Omega vs Moxley to see who faces the champion at the next PPV. This triple threat, to me, is the best way to go with Moxley's injury and PAC beating Omega at All Out. Moxley can win the the match and face Jericho at the next PPV, while Omega continues his losing streak while commentary team keeps hinting that maybe he's losing his touch since leaving Japan,which would be a great storyline leading up to him winning the world title next year.
> 
> And since they are apparently not going to have mandated rematches, and that the champion will have a say in who he faces, it means that a new challenger could be used every PPV.




Im sure he will but the rematch should be for him to win the belt maybe.So that aint happening any time soon. Unless its not a clean lose than im sure a rematch will happen on the weekly show with some stable heel formation


----------



## Daggdag

shandcraig said:


> Im sure he will but the rematch should be for him to win the belt maybe.So that aint happening any time soon. Unless its not a clean lose than im sure a rematch will happen on the weekly show with some stable heel formation


I disagree. I think Jericho should keep the belt for at least a couple PPV's and be build up as a dominant heel. I think Omega should win the belt before Page. They already have a great angle going with Omega's losing streak, and the commentators talking about how he's lost his touch since leaving Japan. Jericho should win at Full Gear against Page, then he can face Moxley and win (after Moxley beats PAC and Omega in a three-way for the chance), and then at next year's Double or Nothing, Omega can finally get his shot and win.


----------



## shandcraig

I didnt say adam was next to win the belt. Sorry misunderstanding. 

Wait did the announcers say kenny has lost his touch since leaving jaoan or id that what you think will happen? If so this confirms his storyline which i already assumed


----------



## RBrooks

This will probably sell out in minutes again. AEW has loyal fanbase for now, so this sell-outs will continue for some time. The big question is - will they maintain that streak? Because if the product will be shit, then people will slowly turn away.


----------



## NXT Only

This will be the first PPV with more time to build on TV rather than through 10 minute weekly YouTube videos. 

I hope they avoid trying to stack the card with as much talent as possible. 

7 matches IMO should suffice 

3 title matches
2 grudge matches(1 women, 1 men)
2 title eliminators


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Starrcast IV was announced for the night before, seems like they are going to the well a bit too much for this, but hey, if people are willing to travel, more power too them. AEW has done it right by having these shows on a Saturday that makes it easy to travel and not miss work on Monday, tough with a Sunday WWE show.


----------



## LongPig666

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A month of television and already another $50 PPV? Not a fan of this. Are they going to spam PPV's every two months now? Their first weeks of television are so important that they should be giving away top matches rather than holding them back for PPV blow-offs. And back to the DC market already - what is that 5 weeks separation between AEWDC and Full Gear?


Totally agree! Focus on the weekly shows as a priority and all the starting fundamentals that comes with that, rather than saturate us with meaningless and confusing PPV content. Burgeoning AEW fans just might walk away. I hope AEW dont go down that route.

And $50 (£41) is too much, especially if that week there is a clash with NJPW, NXT Takeover, Indie etc.


----------



## RiverFenix

Another friggin Starrcast. Are those Conrad Thompson's primary means of earning a living or something? They're going to burn out fan bases with this. Every PPV is going to have an "fan axxess" type of event which WWE only has once/twice a year. AEW will have done four in 4-5 months. I can't imagine people paying for the PPV of it - but what do I know.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Another friggin Starrcast. Are those Conrad Thompson's primary means of earning a living or something? They're going to burn out fan bases with this. Every PPV is going to have an "fan axxess" type of event which WWE only has once/twice a year. AEW will have done four in 4-5 months. I can't imagine people paying for the PPV of it - but what do I know.


WWE has done the access shit 3 times this year so far RR, Mania and Summerslam. And I believe they are doing a smaller thing for Survivor Series too.

But yeah, I think Conrad is milking the fuck out of this, law of diminishing returns and all that.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

The Inbred Goatman said:


> WWE has done the access shit 3 times this year so far RR, Mania and Summerslam. And I believe they are doing a smaller thing for Survivor Series too.
> 
> But yeah, I think Conrad is milking the fuck out of this, law of diminishing returns and all that.


He's married to a Flair. They're expensive.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Darkest Lariat said:


> He's married to a Flair. They're expensive.


Conrad is? I thought it was Conrad's mom whose married to Ric.


----------



## RapShepard

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Starrcast IV was announced for the night before, seems like they are going to the well a bit too much for this, but hey, if people are willing to travel, more power too them. AEW has done it right by having these shows on a Saturday that makes it easy to travel and not miss work on Monday, tough with a Sunday WWE show.


I think it could work if they found a nice twist to it. Maybe instead of always doing interviews maybe switch it up. Like how cool would it be if you got a chance to have dinner or go bowling or do mini golf with some of the AEW roster. Really take the fan interaction to the next level. I'm sure plenty of fans would pay decent money.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

RapShepard said:


> I think it could work if they found a nice twist to it. Maybe instead of always doing interviews maybe switch it up. Like how cool would it be if you got a chance to have dinner or go bowling or do mini golf with some of the AEW roster. Really take the fan interaction to the next level. I'm sure plenty of fans would pay decent money.


That's what WWE is actually doing for Survivor Series to change it, it's like dinner with legends and the current roster if you buy the expensive package or whatever.

But yeah, they either have to innovate it, or just do a smaller, cheaper convention all together.


----------



## RapShepard

The Inbred Goatman said:


> That's what WWE is actually doing for Survivor Series to change it, it's like dinner with legends and the current roster if you buy the expensive package or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, they either have to innovate it, or just do a smaller, cheaper convention all together.


Didnt know that lol. But yeah he has to innovate soon because as you said eventually that shit will lose appeal. But something like getting a chance to hang out with The Elite isn't going to lose appeal given it's their fan base driving this thing.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

RapShepard said:


> Didnt know that lol. But yeah he has to innovate soon because as you said eventually that shit will lose appeal. But something like getting a chance to hang out with The Elite isn't going to lose appeal given it's their fan base driving this thing.


Kenny Omega pretty much confirmed that he is getting added to some fighting game as a playable character in the near future.

Playing against Omega in Tekken would be something cool to add.


----------



## RapShepard

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Kenny Omega pretty much confirmed that he is getting added to some fighting game as a playable character in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Playing against Omega in Tekken would be something cool to add.


That or street fighter would be a huge look


----------



## captainzombie

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Conrad is? I thought it was Conrad's mom whose married to Ric.




He’s married to Ric’s daughter Meghan.


----------



## rbl85

Moxley vs Omega announced for Full Gear


----------



## AEWMoxley

All right. I was wrong about it taking place on TV, but right that they would have to announce it prior to tickets going on sale.

Now I'm confident in a quick sell out.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169340204357840896


----------



## Shepard

Yeah this should sell tickets for sure, right call keeping it for PPV. Will be interesting to see how Kenny's loss to PAC affects the story, but having tv time to build it should only be a bonus.


----------



## Chan Hung

AEWMoxley said:


> All right. I was wrong about it taking place on TV, but right that they would have to announce it prior to tickets going on sale.
> 
> Now I'm confident in a quick sell out.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169340204357840896


One hell of a match I can not wait!!


----------



## AEWMoxley

The hype seems to still be there for most, which is a good thing, but for me personally, I've lost a bit of interest in the match. We all know Moxley is going over, but given Omega's kayfabe slump, the win won't really do much for Moxley, either.

The build and Moxley's promos should be great, at least.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

AEWMoxley said:


> The hype seems to still be there for most, which is a good thing, but for me personally, I've lost a bit of interest in the match.


You lost a bit of interest and make an ass yourself by speaking on the behalf of every single fan with your remarks. Remember that? noice.


----------



## Shepard

Just don't bother, both of you.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Conrad is? I thought it was Conrad's mom whose married to Ric.


No, he's married to Ric's oldest daughter who's name escapes me cuz she's the only one who never bothered with wrestling.


----------



## V-Trigger

Good shit. This PPV looks great if we go by logic.

CODY vs Jericho
Tag Team Championship match
Women title match
Kenny vs Moxley
Pac vs Page


----------



## TD Stinger

The dream match is back on bitches! Now please Wrestling Gods, please let them both stay healthy going into the show.

And after Omega's BTE comments, I can't wait to see Mox punch Omega in the face. I'll be looking for him to hop the rail at their TV debut during or after the main event.


----------



## NXT Only

Big Match Kenny gonna fall short again.


----------



## 304418

I’m going to watch Full Gear on FITE. But FITE needs to step its game up when it comes to streaming AEW shows. Considered I have had no problem streaming ALL IN, WK13, and the G1 Climax 29 finals on FITE live, that I’ve had trouble with the AEW shows on there when I’m trying to watch them live bothers me.


----------



## Chan Hung

V-Trigger said:


> Good shit. This PPV looks great if we go by logic.
> 
> CODY vs Jericho
> Tag Team Championship match
> Women title match
> Kenny vs Moxley
> Pac vs Page


That right there seems awesome so far



NXT Only said:


> Big Match Kenny gonna fall short again.


Which is perfect because he may turn heel


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> All right. I was wrong about it taking place on TV, but right that they would have to announce it prior to tickets going on sale.
> 
> Now I'm confident in a quick sell out.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169340204357840896


Told ya it wasn't gonna be Moxley/Jericho title match


----------



## Mox Girl

YAY for Mox vs Omega being confirmed (again lol). I hope we get some firey promos from them on the weekly shows :mark: I can't wait to see Mox unleash some great mic work!!


----------



## Corey

Fuuuuuuck me, I really CANNOT afford to try and go to this PPV... but the thought of seeing Omega vs. Mox in person might just be too good to pass up. I'm less than 2 hours from Baltimore too...

Christ AEW is spoiling me so much right now I love it. :lol


----------



## Raye

I'm glad we're getting Mox/Omega but can't say I'm nearly as excited this time around for the announcement. I'm sure that'll change once tv comes and we get proper build up. We're probably also going to get PAC/Hangman here too, and as excited as I was for that match announced at DON, again, out of their control, but that same excitement ain't there until I get some build up on tv. Jericho/Cody seems like the only plausible World title route to go here as well, but we'll see if they choose any other route.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

If anyone is near or around the Baltimore area, there is a restaurant named Jimmy's that does WWE bus trips, I am sure they may have something available for this.

Just an idea if you don't get tickets day 1


----------



## Aedubya

Britt v Bea
Brandi & Awesome v Allie & Aja

One of them likely to be on the Buy In - probably the tag match


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I wonder how quickly this will sell out/if it will, they are returning to the same market pretty quickly, but I imagine it'll draw relatively big with the traveling crowd.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I'm going to try to be there live. Def in my hometown.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Anyone expecting a tournament for the #1 contender match at Full Gear?
This would be a great way to start off their weeklies and I really hope they go this way.


----------



## TD Stinger

optikk sucks said:


> Anyone expecting a tournament for the #1 contender match at Full Gear?
> This would be a great way to start off their weeklies and I really hope they go this way.


They already have a tag team tournament that will start when TV starts. You don't really want 2 different tournaments going on at the same time. Plus Jericho has a defense on their 3rd show in Philly on 10/16 before Full Gear.


----------



## Corey

optikk sucks said:


> Anyone expecting a tournament for the #1 contender match at Full Gear?
> This would be a great way to start off their weeklies and I really hope they go this way.





TD Stinger said:


> They already have a tag team tournament that will start when TV starts. You don't really want 2 different tournaments going on at the same time. Plus Jericho has a defense on their 3rd show in Philly on 10/16 before Full Gear.


What Stinger said. That would be too many tournaments going on at once.

Al of us are expecting Jericho vs. Cody at Full Gear which I'm totally on board with. Anything else would surprise me.


----------



## V-Trigger

optikk sucks said:


> Anyone expecting a tournament for the #1 contender match at Full Gear?
> This would be a great way to start off their weeklies and I really hope they go this way.


No need for a tournament when you have 6 weeks of TV prior to the PPV.


----------



## imthegame19

Cody/Jericho title match officially set for Full Gear.


----------



## AEWMoxley

I was hoping Mini Triple H's win over Spears was meant to build him up in order to start the MJF feud and elevate him, as opposed to booking himself in a title match. But here we are.

Full Gear looks like a filler PPV. If that main event doesn't end with MJF turning on Mini Triple H, then this is a waste of our time.


----------



## shandcraig

imthegame19 said:


> Cody/Jericho title match officially set for Full Gear.


I dont understand why they would announce this now and not have a storyline on tv. I guess we're 4 weeks away lol. This is good cus of course Cody will lose and this will further is baby face


Spears will prob get in the way


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169755554207731712


----------



## Chan Hung

imthegame19 said:


> Cody/Jericho title match officially set for Full Gear.


Oh shit. Really? So Mox vs Omega... Jericho vs Cody and probably Paige versus PA C that is looking awesome


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> I was hoping Mini Triple H's win over Spears was meant to build him up in order to start the MJF feud and elevate him, as opposed to booking himself in a title match. But here we are.
> 
> Full Gear looks like a filler PPV. If that main event doesn't end with MJF turning on Mini Triple H, then this is a waste of our time.


Remind me who Cody beat ?

Also Cody did not book himself like this, they all decided that he was the best choice.


----------



## imthegame19

shandcraig said:


> I dont understand why they would announce this now and not have a storyline on tv. I guess we're 4 weeks away lol. This is good cus of course Cody will lose and this will further is baby face
> 
> 
> Spears will prob get in the way


They will probably won't do much Jericho/Cody stuff until tv. Just like Moxley/Omega. I think they want to announce matches for tickets to go on sale. Since Cody won vs Spears and Dustin at big ppvs. It justifies him getting title shot.



rbl85 said:


> Remind me who Cody beat ?
> 
> Also Cody did not book himself like this, they all decided that he was the best choice.


Dustin and Spears. He's the only one to win at Double or Nothing and All Out. He also hasn't been beaten yet.


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> Remind me who Cody beat ?
> 
> Also Cody did not book himself like this, they all decided that he was the best choice.


Extending Jericho's title reign is a good thing. So if they needed someone to job to him, Mini Triple H makes sense. But it's still a filler PPV if nothing comes from it. They need to have MJF turn on him.

It was a strange decision to announce it this early, because it essentially renders the entire first month of TV irrelevant.


----------



## Raye

Cody's been the consistently best performer in the last 4 shows, consistently having either the best match or the best story (even both) of a show. Worthy main event, and a much better challenger than Page. The promos between the two should be really good.


----------



## rbl85

imthegame19 said:


> Dustin and Spears. He's the only one to win at Double or Nothing and All Out. He also hasn't been beaten yet.


So it's not like he beat young rising talents….

He had one match against a possible future star and he didn't win (draw).

So i find it harsh to compare him to HHH.


----------



## shandcraig

That lineup alone is dam epic and thats only 3 matches of the entire ppv. DAM

Jericho - cody
Mox - Kenny
Pac - Page
Lucha bros -
Riho - doctor
ect 
ect ect


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> So it's not like he beat young rising talents….
> 
> He had one match against a possible future star and he didn't win (draw).
> 
> So i find it harsh to compare him to HHH.


Triple H was actually a draw. So you're technically right - you can't compare the two.


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> Extending Jericho's title reign is a good thing. So if they needed someone to job to him, Mini Triple H makes sense. But it's still a filler PPV if nothing comes from it. They need to have MJF turn on him.
> 
> It was a strange decision to announce it this early, because it essentially renders the entire first month of TV irrelevant.


I still think it's too soon for him to turn on Cody.

Well i need to see what they do during the weekly shows to know if it's the right moment.


----------



## RiverFenix

Should have waited until television. After he beats Guevara he'd be 3-0-1 in singles matches so could be have rightful claim. What if he loses to Sammy on AEWDC? 

If AEW wasn't rushing to have their next PPV a mere month after television they could have held off on ticket sales for it and wouldn't have had to name this match without any storyline.


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> Triple H was actually a draw. So you're technically right - you can't compare the two.


Cody is from what i saw during the PPV the AEW wrestler who get the best reaction from the crowd.


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> I still think it's too soon for him to turn on Cody.
> 
> Well i need to see what they do during the weekly shows to know if it's the right moment.


How is it too early? The company is in desperate need of actual main event draws. They've only got two now. It would be nice if they could create a 3rd. The sooner the better.


----------



## shandcraig

I def think Full gear will be when someones stable and swerves begin. I also think its smart getting codys title show out of the way early and built his long baby face story. But hell who knows maybe im wrong and cody is going to turn heel lol. I dont see cody fitting in anywhere as heel

I dont think Full gear is to soon at all for MJF to turn.We all know that shits coming and we will continue to predict it happening until it happens lol. I think its the right time cus they need entire company stories and shit going down by that point. I think the 5 weeks of the TNT show will just be getting things going and tag tournaments and women story-line building. So nothing mega will happen until after Full gear. At least in my view i feel


----------



## imthegame19

rbl85 said:


> So it's not like he beat young rising talents….
> 
> He had one match against a possible future star and he didn't win (draw).
> 
> So i find it harsh to compare him to HHH.


Yeah not at all and he's likely gonna lose to Jericho. Which Triple H would have made himself top guy.



AEWMoxley said:


> How is it too early? The company is in desperate need of actual main event draws. They've only got two now. It would be nice if they could create a 3rd. The sooner the better.


MJF isn't gonna be main event guy for a while. They haven't even gave him a singles match in AEW yet. That's a sign he's not going to do anything like that until they start building him up in the ring first. So they won't him in that type of high profile feud already. At Full Gear they should have him get a singles win vs mid card guy. 



Plus everyone is expecting MJF to turn now. So you gotta drag it out for a while. That way people are surprised when he actually does turn. I think Cody and MJF at Double or Nothing makes sense. That way you got a good 8 months or so to build him up in ring and on the mic.


----------



## shandcraig

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah not at all and he's likely gonna lose to Jericho. Which Triple H would have made himself top guy.


hes losing because they have long term storylines planned. I will say it many times but instead you will just see for yourself. Cody as champion is way down the works. Hes going to be the savvier of AEW from the bad guys most likely



imthegame19 said:


> MJF isn't gonna be main event guy for a while. They haven't even gave him a singles match in AEW yet. That's a sign he's not going to do anything like that until they start building him up in the ring first.




Thats why i think he will just join jerichos stable as one of the bad guys. Jericho will build him up and MJF will talk all the shit. I predict that is


----------



## RiverFenix

Who does Jericho face in Philly? If they're not giving away title matches to just anybody and Cody is getting his 3-0-1 title shot in Baltimore who else deserves the title shot? Hangman gets a return shot - not sure I like that as he jobbed cleanly. 

Better move would have been to not announce this, get to television - have Cody beat Guevara and have him announced as rightful #1 contender. Spears costs Cody the match in Philly, which would cause him to have the PPV rematch a few weeks later in Baltimore. 

Now somebody gets an undeserved throw away title shot.

I guess best angle here would be a "Rocky" title shot - Jericho plays Apollo Creed and offers a title shot to some local bum. It being Philly and all. Maybe they have signed some Philly indie worker who they can debut by taking Jericho to a draw or something. Or losing very late.


----------



## imthegame19

shandcraig said:


> Thats why i think he will just join jerichos stable as one of the bad guys. Jericho will build him up and MJF will talk all the shit. I predict that is


Or they can keep thing with Cody going next 6-7 months then build up MJF as a wrestler. Then have him turn on Cody (fans won't expect it if it goes that long). Then have them wrestle at Double or Nothing. With MJF getting the win and moving to main event scene.


----------



## AEWMoxley

imthegame19 said:


> MJF isn't gonna be main event guy for a while. They haven't even gave him a singles match in AEW yet. That's a sign he's not going to do anything like that until they start building him up in the ring first. So they won't him in that type of high profile feud already. At Full Gear they should have him get a singles win vs mid card guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus everyone is expecting MJF to turn now. So you gotta drag it out for a while. That way people are surprised when he actually does turn. I think Cody and MJF at Double or Nothing makes sense. That way you got a good 8 months or so to build him up in ring and on the mic.


Again, how is it too early? They need to build him up as soon as possible. He's far better and has far more drawing potential than anyone on the roster not named Moxley or Jericho.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well this may be Cody's loss then against Jericho. I dont see him winning it.


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> Again, how is it too early? They need to build him up as soon as possible. He's far better and has far more drawing potential than anyone on the roster not named Moxley or Jericho.


What's your favorite MJF match? What's MJF biggest win? How many singles matches has MJF had in AEW? All that is why. In AEW wrestling matters. They need to build him up in the ring. The fact they haven't yet at all tells you his position isn't changing anything soon.


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> Cody is from what i saw during the PPV the AEW wrestler who get the best reaction from the crowd.


He isn't. He had one of the more high profile matches on the card, and All Out drew _at most_ 100K, and likely even less, according to Meltzer. The show basically revolved around all of The Elite, and it saw a significant decrease from DON.



imthegame19 said:


> What's your favorite MJF match? What's MJF biggest win? How many singles matches has MJF had in AEW? All that is why. In AEW wrestling matters. They need to build him up in the ring. The fact they haven't yet at all tells you his position isn't changing anything soon.


That's my entire point. They need to build him up immediately. The fact that they haven't even begun to do so is a mistake.


----------



## patpat

coming here is always such a drag lol
anyway, announcing the match now doesn't change anything. they will still build it on tv, cody makes sense because so far he is the strongest, he won both his matches at the big ppvs , and had a draw against Darby, in term of single competitors he is the strongest. so he gets the title shot so they can actually build the tension and rivalry on tv instead of doing a booking that leads to the match.
straight up, announce the match, nw everything is at stake, you can build the story leading to the match. 
no problem here...


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> That's my entire point. They need to build him up immediately. The fact that they haven't even begun to do so is a mistake.


There's likely a reason they haven't yet. They likely don't want match quality to bring his value down. If he could go out and wrestle a classic vs Cody or Omega etc. They wouldn't be moving slow with him. He's only 23 give him time and let him catch up in the ring to where he is on the mic. Have him dominant midcard guys for 6 months or so. Then move him to next level when he's ready.


----------



## AEWMoxley

imthegame19 said:


> There's likely a reason they haven't yet. They likely don't want match quality to bring his value down. If he could go out and wrestle a classic vs Cody or Omega etc. They wouldn't be moving slow with him. He's only 23 give him time and let him catch up in the ring to where he is on the mic. Have him dominant midcard guys for 6 months or so. Then move him to next level when he's ready.


Match quality wouldn't bring his value down, because match quality is literally the last thing casual viewers care about - you know, the type of fans AEW should be going after.


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> He isn't. He had one of the more high profile matches on the card, and All Out drew _at most_ 100K, and likely even less, according to Meltzer. The show basically revolved around all of The Elite, and it saw a significant decrease from DON.


You know what was the best moment of DON for the majority of people who were at the show and in front of there screen ?

It was the Cody vs Dustin match and you have to deal with it.


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> You know what was the best moment of DON for the majority of people who were at the show and in front of there screen ?
> 
> It was the Cody vs Dustin match and you have to deal with it.


That must be why literally everyone was talking about Moxley's debut.

Your favorites don't draw.


----------



## EmbassyForever

strong start.


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> Match quality wouldn't bring his value down, because match quality is literally the last thing casual viewers care about - you know, the type of fans AEW should be going after.


Then you build him up slowly when they get on tv. Which is what it looks like they are doing.


----------



## shandcraig

Its becoming funny in the AEW section because the guys running it stated a few little things and its attracted that crowd that only likes work rate and doesnt understand Scientology of wrestling what so ever. AEW never said they are not going to do everything else. 


What was everyones favorite Hogan match ? Pretty hard to tell because it was his character and story that drove things.The guy could barley wrestle. This is like wcw when you will have epic workers,Epic characters and epic story telling. Which does not mean EVERY GUY IS A IN RING WORK RATE HORSE. MJF is going to be driven by character and storyline and not in ring. Chris benoit was driven by in ring work that happened to have a bad ass character that went along with it. But he was not much of a talker. 


Not everyone can be Eddie which had it all. 

But hey AEW said a few trigger words that has brought in groupies as viewers which is great but cant understand balance between everything. Like fuck Cody is far from a great in ring wrestler. But he does have some decent ring physiology 


Anywho im wasting my time cus these type of people in here just cant get past that and it wont change. So all i can say is try to enjoy the product.Cus you sure as hell wont like some elements, This is far from ROH 


Love you all


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> That must be why literally everyone was talking about Moxley's debut.
> 
> Your favorites don't draw.


It's ok i kind of understand that you don't want to accept the fact that Cody had the best match, the best moment since the start of AEW.

I know that the truth hurt but be strong ok ?


----------



## shandcraig

AEWMoxley said:


> Match quality wouldn't bring his value down, because match quality is literally the last thing casual viewers care about - you know, the type of fans AEW should be going after.


You're wasting your time,These people only have one dimension of wrestling enjoyment. They wont understand. Yet Plenty of us will get behind MJF and he wont ever have a good match in his life. 

Me i get it all and i want it all and AEW will present it all. Wins and loses matter. OMG Kenny lost hes horrible i cant take him serious omg im losing my mind.

LOL

Whats wrong with us ? Insanity


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> It's ok i kind of understand that you don't want to accept the fact that Cody had the best match, the best moment since the start of AEW.
> 
> I know that the truth hurt but be strong ok ?


https://i.imgur.com/nBdSRNP.png

It's ok, bud. Money Moxley will be back in time for TV to save the company.


----------



## rbl85

Be strong

Don't be like the elbow of your champion, be strong.


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> Be strong
> 
> Don't be like the elbow of your champion, be strong.


See, now this was a good post. Easily your best post ever.


----------



## shandcraig

WINS AND LOSES MATTER, ITS REAL TO ME DAMMIT



imthegame19 said:


> Or they can keep thing with Cody going next 6-7 months then build up MJF as a wrestler. Then have him turn on Cody (fans won't expect it if it goes that long). Then have them wrestle at Double or Nothing. With MJF getting the win and moving to main event scene.


Yeah it could go on that long,But fans know its coming. But ya maybe we stop thinking about it and than bam. But as long as MJF is kissing Codys ass how can we not stop thinking about it. 


This is why i thought if CM punk was going to come it wouldn't be ALLOUT. People are such short term thinking its so sad. Proper wrestling thinks long term and not always doing the obvious is right. Jericho winning world championship yes as its a must but CM punk showing up was not. These are stupid examples of course. I couldnt care less if that guy ever comes to AEW, just trying to explain to people that AEW is thinking long term and trying to trick the hell out of us smart asses.


So yes i agree its very possible that will happen. 

Lol ramble but i think you get it


PS this was TNA biggest downfall,Always thinking short. Until Eric came in and created the best storyline that took a year.


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> See, now this was a good post. Easily your best post ever.


I thought that it was ok to make this post now that we know that Mox is going to be ok.


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> I thought that it was ok to make this post now that we know that Mox is going to be ok.


I wouldn't have minded if you made it even if his arm was falling off. I'm not easily offended. No worries.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

It's like people forgot the purpose of the matches already :lol

I'm fine with it and it's probably the right call.

I understand why some will disagree but going by the direction, I don't think it'll turn as grim as people think. If AEW is going to take the win/loss records seriously, even if Moxley and Omega were free, Cody is obviously the number one contender. He hasn't lost a singles match yet. It's a rational decision. As for people calling "politics", people act like Jericho won't bring that up as the central plot of their feud. Now Cody winning the title is the WRONG decision but I don't think he will, especially with MJF lurking or other factors. 

Jericho won't lose. It's fine.


----------



## shandcraig

WINNING said:


> It's like people forgot the purpose of the matches already :lol
> 
> I'm fine with it and it's probably the right call.
> 
> I understand why some will disagree but going by the direction, I don't think it'll turn as grim as people think. If AEW is going to take the win/loss records seriously, even if Moxley and Omega were free, Cody is obviously the number one contender. He hasn't lost a singles match yet. It's a rational decision. As for people calling "politics", people act like Jericho won't bring that up as the central plot of their feud. Now Cody winning the title is the WRONG decision but I don't think he will, especially with MJF lurking or other factors.
> 
> Jericho won't lose. It's fine.




See that is a more logical view of the wins and loses. Everyone losing their mind over this concept. It will drive contenders ect but people making stupid comments like Now i cant take Kenny serious cus hes losing,He looks bad hes losing. They have no sense of wrestling physiology story telling.


PS i hate you for always having that juicy ass shaking on my screen


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

shandcraig said:


> See that is a more logical view of the wins and loses. Everyone losing their mind over this concept. It will drive contenders ect but people making stupid comments like Now i cant take Kenny serious cus hes losing,He looks bad hes losing. They have no sense of wrestling physiology story telling.
> 
> 
> PS i hate you for always having that juicy ass shaking on my screen


To be fair, WWE has done a masterful job brainwashing the masses post-2001 on how wrestling should be under their perspective and unfortunately, there wasn't any true mainstream alternative to combat what kind of other standards there could be about pro wrestling. Especially considered that the majority won't go looking for alternatives like ROH or TNA at the time.

AEW gets its flack from people because it doesn't conform to the WWE mindset that has been established for almost two decades. It will take a while but some will finally see that AEW =/= WWE, even if people want it to be as such.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

AEWMoxley said:


> Extending Jericho's title reign is a good thing. So if they needed someone to job to him, *Mini Triple H* makes sense. But it's still a filler PPV if nothing comes from it. They need to have MJF turn on him.
> 
> It was a strange decision to announce it this early, because it essentially renders the entire first month of TV irrelevant.


Making yourself look like as big of a GEEK as the guy that kept calling HHH Triple HGH.

And holy fuck at the thought of MJF turning on Cody THIS early. Hardly anyone that's going to be watching the TNT story knows who the fuck MJF is, nor the backstory between him and Cody. It's something that you build as one of the pillar's of weekly programming for a long time. 

I don't want to see the MJF turn for a year or two, it's easy to do it now, that's WWE conditioned booking methodology. Let it simmer, let's have some twists and turns, get people to think he's turning, for him to not, how about they actually make the audience have a glimmer of belief that MJF MIGHT be genuine. The need for immediate gratification is killing any long term story telling. It's why WWE spams matches left and right, does turns without any build up. Fucking relax, give them a chance to build shit up.


----------



## AEWMoxley

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Making yourself look like as big of a GEEK as the guy that kept calling HHH Triple HGH.


I wouldn't be calling people geeks given who you've got in your avatar, bud.

Mini Triple H is a perfect name for him, and not just because of his stature. He's way less of a star and draw than Triple H, yet he's booking himself like Triple H did.


----------



## TD Stinger

It's a weird spot to be in right now with another PPV to sell before TV. I mean Mox vs. Omega is fine being announced since it was a cancelled match from the last show due to injury.

In a perfect world Cody vs. Jericho should have been announced after Cody beat Sammy Guevara on the debut episode on TNT. Or at leas make him #1 Contender and make the match official after Jericho successfully defends his title on Oct. 16.

And please, do not pull the trigger on the MJF/Cody thing now. You can get like another year of mileage out of that if you play your cards right.


----------



## shandcraig

Thats why i think this ppv is called full gear. Its a weird processes building up to the promotion being full force. But as of Full gear things will be at full force and the TNT show will be sorted by then.

After that we will see full force storylines ect and proper build ups.


----------



## Mordecay

Someone past his prime vs someone who needs all the help in the world to have a decent match. The match is gonna have a great atmosphere, but the amount of smoke and mirrors, outside interference and bullshit Cody vs Jericho is gonna have is gonna hit historic heights :lol


----------



## Joe Gill

looks like there are a lot of typical millenials in here with no patience or attention span who think that any young peformer should go on a winning streak and win the title asap. It takes years to become a polished wrestler. Jericho, Rhodes Moxley and Omega are the only 4 guys who should be considered for he title for the next couple years. If a veteran like Punk decides to return throw him in the mix as well.

Guys like MJF and Page arent remotely close to being world champions... maybe in 2-3 years.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Mordecay said:


> Someone past his prime vs someone who needs all the help in the world to have a decent match. The match is gonna have a great atmosphere, but the amount of smoke and mirrors, outside interference and bullshit Cody vs Jericho is gonna have is gonna hit historic heights :lol


Cody has been having some of the best matches in AEW so far and Jericho, while past his prime, can still put on a solid to good match here and there when asked for it. Cody and Jericho will know each others strengths and weaknesses to put on a good title match, IMO.

And LOL @ the MJF geeks clamoring for him to challenge for the title or even turn on Cody this early. I understand WWE has made it a habit to do short term booking with little to no payoff or resolve but not every company does or should abide to that "philosophy". I'm sure the same people would have wanted Hogan to turn on WCW three months after debuting for the company in 1994.

Patience is the word of the day, folks. Learn it.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

I’m sure Cody will inflate his ego even more and book himself to win the championship


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Dat dude Savage said:


> I’m sure Cody will inflate his ego even more and book himself to win the championship


I would assume AEW has enough foresight and common sense to see that making Cody win the title this soon off Jericho, who's already becoming GOAT with this title run, would be the absolute worst thing they can do right now. I have to think they learned from WCW and TNA's big mistakes and not try to book for their own egos.

Cody *will* become World champion one day but that day is not at Full Gear.


----------



## Natecore

Debating if I wanna make the 10 hr drive to Baltimore. I’m 50/50 now. Will see as November gets closer.

Love Saturday PPVs for even letting me consider going!


----------



## shandcraig

Natecore said:


> Debating if I wanna make the 10 hr drive to Baltimore. I’m 50/50 now. Will see as November gets closer.
> 
> Love Saturday PPVs for even letting me consider going!


Saturday events is a zillion times better. All sports do saturdays all indies do saturdays. Its a night out of fun


----------



## Donnie

:banderas People already worried a Rhodes will book himself to be champ

If CODY is a true Rhodes at heart, he won't do it until Omega is in the 14month of his title run, that way he can the one who ended the historic reign. Yeah, I'm still pissed at Dusty beating Flair in 86, what of it?


----------



## looper007

Tony khan is the one who okays everything and not Cody. Let's stop with the agenda of the Elite booking themselves to win, Cody has lost, Bucks have lost, Omega has lost and Page has lost. 

Anyway the two matches announced already make this must watch, I'm expecting MJF or Tully to screw Cody out of the match. Mox vs Omega with some TV behind it should be great.


----------



## RBrooks

WINNING said:


> And LOL @ the MJF geeks clamoring for him to challenge for the title or even turn on Cody this early. I understand WWE has made it a habit to do short term booking with little to no payoff or resolve but not every company does or should abide to that "philosophy". I'm sure the same people would have wanted Hogan to turn on WCW three months after debuting for the company in 1994.
> 
> Patience is the word of the day, folks. Learn it.


They absolutely shouldn't do the turn this early. No way. But I'm afraid they would. They've done so much teasing at All Out, it seems inevitable in the near future. But I hope they won't do it this year at all. MJF is a lot more interesting being heel AND Cody's friend, I don't want them to ruin it.


----------



## ceeder

Going to predict a card of...

Jericho(c) v. Cody
Lucha Bros(c) v. Dark Order/Private Party (can’t decide)
Rose(c) v. Shida v. Riho v. Awesome Kong
Moxley v. Omega
PAC v. Hangman
Bucks v. PNP
Spears v. MJF
Baker v. Priestley

Hopefully not much else, don’t want another 4+ hour show. Although I love me some SCU, Guevara, Sabian, CIMA, and Dustin. Maybe OC and Best Friends. Not a big fan of Jurassic Express, the hardcore idiots(Darby/Joey/Havoc), or any of that shit. I know I’m in the minority.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

LOL at the thought of Cody getting a title shot is bad, what the fuck did you want them to do? Give Darby fucking Allin a title shot this early? They already did Jericho/Omega and it looks like Omega's story is going to be a long term thing, which I know for WWE guys it's impossible to grasp. PAC is facing Hangman, and I imagine PAC/Moxley will absolutely be a big title match after Moxley wins the title in early 2020. Speaking of Moxley, Moxley/Omega is still something they need to deliver on, and Jericho should have the title for a little bit before Moxley faces him for it, because Moxley should win it in his first attempt.

Jericho/Cody also has a story that's been brewing since Double or Nothing Road To, yes, they've been building to this match since like March. The match is compelling, and what's even more compelling to me is everything they are building AROUND the world title match. Hangman/Pac, Omega/Moxley, and that's everything that seems interesting WITHOUT TV. 

Jericho/Cody, Omega/Moxley and Hangman/PAC easily gets my $50.



Mordecay said:


> Someone past his prime vs someone who needs all the help in the world to have a decent match. *The match is gonna have a great atmosphere*, but the amount of smoke and mirrors, outside interference and bullshit Cody vs Jericho is gonna have is gonna hit historic heights :lol


Which is massively important and warrants the match happening anyway. You don't need every match to be the same, Hangman/PAC is going to be a fantastic wrestling match. I imagine Omega/Moxley is going to be unique just with the styles and personalities clashing, and Cody/Jerich is going to be a story heave match.

It's fine, Cody has been awesome in the majority of his AEW matches, Dustin match was incredible, Darby match was very good and they were hot for the Spears match from THE BEGINNING. There's this narrative that it only got hot for Arn, which isn't true at all, they were hot as fuck from the get go, and it persisted the majority of the match.


----------



## Asuka842

There's no issue whatsoever with Cody winning the title. Now would it be too soon, in my personal opinion yes it would be. But he's the most over babyface in the company.

People are going to have to get used to EVPs winning matches and titles. Better for people who can't accept that to move on to something else besides AEW.


----------



## Shaun_27

Very happy to get Cody vs Jericho. They are the 2 MVPs of AEW so far for me.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Someone posted a dope idea on Reddit in regards to Rhodes/MJF, the idea was you let the alliance simmer for a long time, and eventually it's revealed that Rhodes has been in on it with MJF, they have been fooling everyone into thinking that Rhodes is just some gullible schmuck, and then Rhodes turns heel and truly joins forces with MJF.

That could be fucking awesome.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm glad that Cody/Jericho is for the title for the build alone. Cody has the best build ups going into big matches better than anyone in North America right now. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Someone posted a dope idea on Reddit in regards to Rhodes/MJF, the idea was you let the alliance simmer for a long time, and eventually it's revealed that Rhodes has been in on it with MJF, they have been fooling everyone into thinking that Rhodes is just some gullible schmuck, and then Rhodes turns heel and truly joins forces with MJF.
> 
> That could be fucking awesome.


Nah, I'd rather have Cody get the drop on him when MJF is trying to make his move. Reminds me of something Sting would've done.


----------



## Asuka842

Yeah it'd be more interesting than Cody being a gullible dope who didn't see the betrayal coming.


----------



## Corey

Just bought my tickets! Thank god Ticketmaster wasn't complete shit this time.

Who else is going?? :kliq


----------



## rbl85

Corey said:


> Just bought my tickets! Thank god *Ticketmaster wasn't complete shit this time.*
> 
> Who else is going?? :kliq


Less demand


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> Less demand


As I predicted earlier in the thread.

1. People aren't as interested in seeing Moxley vs a loser, as they were the first time the match was announced, prior to Omega losing to a geek.

2. No one gives the slightest bit of shit about seeing Cody in the main event.

The company only has two stars (Moxley and Jericho) and they should be using them to their fullest potential. This means having them main event against one another, even if it means they trade the title back and forth. They also need to elevate MJF sooner than they were planning.


----------



## Tigrotto

I believe that Jericho will retain the title. He must have a long reign to give time to build the topface that will beat him.

Will Omega lose again?


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> As I predicted earlier in the thread.
> 
> 1. People aren't as interested in seeing Moxley vs a loser, as they were the first time the match was announced, prior to Omega losing to a geek.
> 
> 2. No one gives the slightest bit of shit about seeing Cody in the main event.
> 
> The company only has two stars (Moxley and Jericho) and they should be using them to their fullest potential. This means having them main event against one another, even if it means they trade the title back and forth. They also need to elevate MJF sooner than they were planning.


It's not WWE, once you lost a title match you go back at the back of the line.


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> It's not WWE, once you lost a title match you go back at the back of the line.


This record shit doesn't work. It's too restrictive as far as storytelling, and gets in the way of what's best for business.

A prime example of this is ending up with Cody Rhodes in the main event.


----------



## V-Trigger

AEWMoxley said:


> This record shit doesn't work. It's too restrictive as far as storytelling, and gets in the way of what's best for business.
> 
> A prime example of this is ending up with Cody Rhodes in the main event.


Your subtle trolling is getting more and more annoying.


----------



## Ham and Egger

AEWMoxley said:


> As I predicted earlier in the thread.
> 
> 1. People aren't as interested in seeing Moxley vs a loser, as they were the first time the match was announced, prior to Omega losing to a geek.
> 
> 2. No one gives the slightest bit of shit about seeing Cody in the main event.
> 
> The company only has two stars (Moxley and Jericho) and they should be using them to their fullest potential. This means having them main event against one another, even if it means they trade the title back and forth. They also need to elevate MJF sooner than they were planning.


You must be joking. Omega and Cody ARE the stars. Without them there would be no AEW. Moxley hasn't done anything of note in AEW yet to showcase that he's a main event guy.


----------



## Corey

Please guys, don't even respond to this clown.

Just get hyped about FULL GEAR and AEW ON TNT like everyone else.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Ham and Egger said:


> You must be joking. Omega and Cody ARE the stars. Without them there would be no AEW. Moxley hasn't done anything of note in AEW yet to showcase that he's a main event guy.


Omega and Cody are geeks who don't draw.

The only legit main eventers and draws they've got are Moxley and Jericho. This has been proven multiple times. This would be a bingo hall promotion without them.



V-Trigger said:


> Your subtle trolling is getting more and more annoying.


The Elite don't draw.


----------



## V-Trigger

AEWMoxley said:


> Omega and Cody are geeks who don't draw.
> 
> The only legit main eventers and draws they've got are Moxley and Jericho. This has been proven multiple times. This would be a bingo hall promotion without them.
> 
> 
> 
> The Elite don't draw.


Their first show drew more than Fyter Fest. That's for sure. You are going to make people turn on Moxley just like the MJF stans. Settle down.


----------



## AEWMoxley

V-Trigger said:


> Their first show drew more than Fyter Fest. That's for sure. You are going to make people turn on Moxley just like the MJF stans. Settle down.


All In drew 50K PPV buys.

Fyter Fest drew more viewers than FFTF, which was built around The Elite.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

AEWMoxley said:


> This record shit doesn't work. It's too restrictive as far as storytelling, and gets in the way of what's best for business.
> 
> A prime example of this is ending up with Cody Rhodes in the main event.


It hasn’t even fucking started yet, goddammit. You need to give this obsession with Moxley and MJF at the exclusion of EVERYONE ELSE a fucking rest.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Reggie Dunlop said:


> It hasn’t even fucking started yet, goddammit. You need to give this obsession with Moxley and MJF at the exclusion of EVERYONE ELSE a fucking rest.


It's not my fault that everyone other than 3 guys on the entire roster isn't charismatic or compelling enough to draw my attention (as well as everyone else's, evidently.)


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> As I predicted earlier in the thread.
> 
> 1. People aren't as interested in seeing Moxley vs a loser, as they were the first time the match was announced, prior to Omega losing to a geek.
> 
> 2. No one gives the slightest bit of shit about seeing Cody in the main event.
> 
> The company only has two stars (Moxley and Jericho) and they should be using them to their fullest potential. This means having them main event against one another, even if it means they trade the title back and forth. They also need to elevate MJF sooner than they were planning.



It has nothing to do with the card. AEW audience is still limited without tv. There was more demand for Double or Nothing or All Out. Because those were only big shows. Now they have what six weeks of t.v. on sale and ppv. So that I need to be there feeling with fans traveling to see these shows isn't as big. Hopefully once t.v. starts the fan base will grow and lead to more sell outs.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

AEWMoxley said:


> It's not my fault that everyone other than 3 guys on the entire roster isn't charismatic or compelling enough to draw my attention (as well as everyone else's, evidently.)


Everyone else, huh? Except for the 100k or so who bought the show, I guess. Evidently. 

Keep on


----------



## AEWMoxley

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Everyone else, huh? Except for the 100k or so who bought the show, I guess. Evidently.
> 
> Keep on


Under 100K, which is a significant drop from DON. But Jericho was still on the card (the only star on that card, by the way) which is why the number wasn't even lower.

This is a bingo hall promotion without Moxley and Jericho, because no one else has been able to draw.



imthegame19 said:


> It has nothing to do with the card. AEW audience is still limited without tv. There was more demand for Double or Nothing or All Out. Because those were only big shows. Now they have what six weeks of t.v. on sale and ppv. So that I need to be there feeling with fans traveling to see these shows isn't as big. Hopefully once t.v. starts the fan base will grow and lead to more sell outs.


It has everything to do with the card. It screams filler PPV, and it also renders the entire first month of TV as filler.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Asuka842 said:


> There's no issue whatsoever with Cody winning the title. Now would it be too soon, in my personal opinion yes it would be. But he's the most over babyface in the company.
> 
> People are going to have to get used to EVPs winning matches and titles. Better for people who can't accept that to move on to something else besides AEW.


You tell people this and be proactive by supporting other companies and alternatives if AEW isn't your flavor but instead will refuse to do the sensible thing and just complain about AEW not satisfying their needs when they're choosing to watch/follow it. 

:mj4 Quite the conundrum.

And by the way, obvious bait is obvious. I suggest everyone quit biting on it. You're welcome.


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> Under 100K, which is a significant drop from DON. But Jericho was still on the card (the only star on that card, by the way) which is why the number wasn't even lower.
> 
> This is a bingo hall promotion without Moxley and Jericho, because no one else has been able to draw.
> 
> 
> 
> It has everything to do with the card. It screams filler PPV, and it also renders the entire first month of TV as filler.


You make no sense. Fans of AEW aren't going to be less excited for Omega/Moxley because Omega lost. Going by that theory then people he less into All Out because Moxley lost to Jay White or Juice Robinson. Now don't say Japan doesn't count because same fans who watch AEW know what's going on in New Japan. While Cody/Jericho is bigger match then Page/Jeicho.


----------



## AEWMoxley

imthegame19 said:


> You make no sense. Fans of AEW aren't going to be less excited for Omega/Moxley because Omega lost. Going by that theory then people he less into All Out because Moxley lost to Jay White or Juice Robinson. Now don't say Japan doesn't count because same fans who watch AEW know what's going on in New Japan. While Cody/Jericho is bigger match then Page/Jeicho.


It makes perfect sense. Omega losing to a geek like Pac means he's definitely not beating a top star in Moxley, unless the bookers show Vince levels of retardation. Cody vs Jericho means that this is just a throwaway Jericho title defense, unless, again, the bookers show Vince levels of retardation. The top two matches, and thus the entire card, as well as the entire first month of TV, are now complete filler. The lack of demand for this event proves this. Way to hype up your TV show by telling your audience that nothing matters until after Full Gear.

Moxley vs Omega was a PPV match prior to last Saturday (one that was highly anticipated and which drew record ticket demand) but that is clearly not the case anymore. It's just a TV match at this point. Jericho vs Cody is just a TV match as well.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

AEWMoxley said:


> It makes perfect sense.


It makes no fucking sense. You make no fucking sense. Congratulations on being the first poster on my ignore list.


----------



## shandcraig

lol That mox guy is getting blocked left right and center


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> It makes perfect sense. Omega losing to a geek like Pac means he's definitely not beating a top star in Moxley, unless the bookers show Vince levels of retardation. Cody vs Jericho means that this is just a throwaway Jericho title defense, unless, again, the bookers show Vince levels of retardation. The top two matches, and thus the entire card, as well as the entire first month of TV, are now complete filler. The lack of demand for this event proves this. Way to hype up your TV show by telling your audience that nothing matters until after Full Gear.
> 
> Moxley vs Omega was a PPV match prior to last Saturday (one that was highly anticipated and which drew record ticket demand) but that is clearly not the case anymore. It's just a TV match at this point. Jericho vs Cody is just a TV match as well.


No I told you why demand is down. If Omega won last weekend it would be no different. Just like last four shows of tv didn't sell out either. Including Chicago at same arena that sold out All Out in 15 minutes. 


When you have TWO big shows and promote those shows months in advance. Well it's going to create more of a demand for that product. Fans had planned vacations and traveled to Vegas and Chicago for long Memorial Day and Labor Day weekends for those shows. When you are selling tickets to shows every week. Now fans will be watching six weeks of tv and have more options of shows to go to.


AEW fan base isn't huge and hasn't brought in casual fans or even older WWE fans yet. They will need tv to build up that audience. That is why your theory is stupid and makes no sense. Because AEW fans who are buying tickets for these shows. Aren't saying Omega is a geek or Cody not a main event talent. They are AEW fans and buying tickets because they love those guys and also are smart marks. Now if they had tv for a while and AEW wasn't growing beyond where they are. 


Then you can say yeah maybe those are reasons. But right now your theories are just dumb and flat out wrong. I told you the reason above about size of AEW fan base and increase of shows and tickets on sales is catching up the company. 


It needs to be on t.v. to grow beyond this. You can't promote stuff on YouTube or Twitter and expect the demand for tickets to stay this strong. That is why hopefully some shows not selling out will end up selling out once people see the product on tv.



shandcraig said:


> lol That mox guy is getting blocked left right and center


Lol his theories make no sense. He doesn't realize what AEW is right now. It's smart mark younger audience who love Omega,Pac, Cody, Bucks etc. They travel 100s of miles for those big shows. None of their fans are gonna think only stars they have are Moxley/Jericho. Hes thinking as if casuals fans are buying tickets for stars. Well the dumb ass needs to realize you need tv to get that audience lol.


Facts are ticket demand is slowing down because AEW current fan base isn't big enough to keep up with ticket demand of all these shows. They need to be on tv and grow their audience. It's amazing AEW has the audience they have already without tv. But it gonna have grow a lot more to keep having 5000-10,000 plus tickets on sale every week and to continue to sell alot of tickets.


----------



## AEWMoxley

imthegame19 said:


> No I told you why demand is down. If Omega won last weekend it would be no different. Just like last four shows of tv didn't sell out either. Including Chicago at same arena that sold out All Out in 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> When you have TWO big shows and promote those shows months in advance. Well it's going to create more of a demand for that product. Fans had planned vacations and traveled to Vegas and Chicago for long Memorial Day and Labor Day weekends for those shows. When you are selling tickets to shows every week. Now fans will be watching six weeks of tv and have more options of shows to go to.
> 
> 
> AEW fan base isn't huge and hasn't brought in casual fans or even older WWE fans yet. They will need tv to build up that audience. That is why your theory is stupid and makes no sense. Because AEW fans who are buying tickets for these shows. Aren't saying Omega is a geek or Cody not a main event talent. They are AEW fans and buying tickets because they love those guys and also are smart marks. Now if they had tv for a while and AEW wasn't growing beyond where they are.
> 
> 
> Then you can say yeah maybe those are reasons. But right now your theories are just dumb and flat out wrong. I told you the reason above about size of AEW fan base and increase of shows and tickets on sales is catching up the company.
> 
> 
> It needs to be on t.v. to grow beyond this. You can't promote stuff on YouTube or Twitter and expect the demand for tickets to stay this strong. That is why hopefully some shows not selling out will end up selling out once people see the product on tv.


Your excuses are incredibly silly.

You assume that because most of the paying audience is a hardcore audience that they must be geeks who watch BTE religiously and pay to see guys like Omega and Cody. This is objectively false. 

FFTF was built around The Elite, and despite having Jericho on the card to boost attendance and viewership, it had the lowest attendance of any show they've had as of yet, and had lower viewership number than Fyter Fest.

All Out generated the greatest ticket demand in wrestling the day after Moxley's match was announced, and secondary market ticket prices plummeted in the 48 hours after he was pulled from the event. At no point, before or after the injury, did they drop that dramatically, with the exception of the day of the event, which always sees large drops as sellers look to unload their inventory.

The audience that they do have, has been paying to see Moxley and Jericho. There is no other draw on the roster other than these two. Without them, they'd be forced to hold events in bingo halls. The part of the audience that cares about Omega and Cody is very small. These are facts, and if you choose to ignore them, then I can't help you.

So if you book a guy with an already minuscule fanbase, like Omega, to lose to a geek like Pac, you can't expect people to care about a match between him a legitimate star. There's no more suspense there. Having Moxley vs a jobber at a show like Fyter Fest is one thing. Having Moxley vs a jobber on a PPV is another. Similarly, sticking Jericho in a main event against another guy with a small fanbase, after you just had him in a main event with a cold talent at All Out, isn't going to get people interested. This feud certainly won't draw in lapsed WWE fans when they air on TNT, when they see some geek they know as Stardust fighting for the top title. If you really want to put Cody in the main event and have casuals/lapsed WWE fans accept him as a main eventer, then you have to build him up.

This is a filler PPV.


----------



## shandcraig

I cant figure out why all of you have to argue over numbers and nonsense. The company has not even really started yet. Shits going to take time.They have already done amazing for such a new company. With out a weekly show its a different story,So once the show comes it will take a few months to build its brand. The AEW brand is not built yet. Hence the name Full gear. People need to chill the fuck out. 

As if anything AEW already is not a miracle of success already


Both wwf and wcw was hurting until they slowly built its product up. So AEW is doing well 


Once the intense storylines build it will grow


All of you take some fucking whiskey and jerk off or go get some sex and chill

Bubbly


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't care about numbers or who's drawing, I just want to see some good wrestling and to actually see Mox wrestle on another AEW PPV :lol

I think this is gonna be an interesting show cos it'll be their first one to have the TV show to help build it up, the other shows didn't have that. So to see the difference is gonna be cool.


----------



## NascarStan

AEWMoxley said:


> Your excuses are incredibly silly.
> 
> You assume that because most of the paying audience is a hardcore audience that they must be geeks who watch BTE religiously and pay to see guys like Omega and Cody. This is objectively false.
> 
> FFTF was built around The Elite, and despite having Jericho on the card to boost attendance and viewership, it had the lowest attendance of any show they've had as of yet, and had lower viewership number than Fyter Fest.
> 
> All Out generated the greatest ticket demand in wrestling the day after Moxley's match was announced, and secondary market ticket prices plummeted in the 48 hours after he was pulled from the event. At no point, before or after the injury, did they drop that dramatically, with the exception of the day of the event, which always sees large drops as sellers look to unload their inventory.
> 
> The audience that they do have, has been paying to see Moxley and Jericho. There is no other draw on the roster other than these two. Without them, they'd be forced to hold events in bingo halls. The part of the audience that cares about Omega and Cody is very small. These are facts, and if you choose to ignore them, then I can't help you.
> 
> So if you book a guy with an already minuscule fanbase, like Omega, to lose to a geek like Pac, you can't expect people to care about a match between him a legitimate star. There's no more suspense there. Having Moxley vs a jobber at a show like Fyter Fest is one thing. Having Moxley vs a jobber on a PPV is another. Similarly, sticking Jericho in a main event against another guy with a small fanbase, after you just had him in a main event with a cold talent at All Out, isn't going to get people interested. This feud certainly won't draw in lapsed WWE fans when they air on TNT, when they see some geek they know as Stardust fighting for the top title. If you really want to put Cody in the main event and have casuals/lapsed WWE fans accept him as a main eventer, then you have to build him up.
> 
> This is a filler PPV.


ffs dude you do realize Daily's Place only seats 5000 people and FFTF was a sellout right? Seriously do just an ounce of research before posting utter garbage


----------



## AEWMoxley

AverageJoe9 said:


> ffs dude you do realize Daily's Place only seats 5000 people and FFTF was a sellout right? Seriously do just an ounce of research before posting utter garbage


FFTF wasn't a sellout. Meltzer reported that there were about 400 tickets that went unsold.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Stop responding to trolls, just put them on ignore and continue with civilized conversation.


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> Your excuses are incredibly silly.
> 
> You assume that because most of the pang audience is a hardcore audience that they must be geeks who watch BTE religiously and pay to see guys like Omega and Cody. This is objectively false.
> 
> FFTF was built around The Elite, and despite having Jericho on the card to boost attendance and viewership, it had the lowest attendance of any show they've had as of yet, and had lower viewership number than Fyter Fest.
> 
> All Out generated the greatest ticket demand in wrestling the day after Moxley's match was announced, and secondary market ticket prices plummeted in the 48 hours after he was pulled from the event. At no point, before or after the injury, did they drop that dramatically, with the exception of the day of the event, which always sees large drops as sellers look to unload their inventory.
> 
> The audience that they do have, has been paying to see Moxley and Jericho. There is no other draw on the roster other than these two. Without them, they'd be forced to hold events in bingo halls. The part of the audience that cares about Omega and Cody is very small. These are facts, and if you choose to ignore them, then I can't help you.
> 
> So if you book a guy with an already minuscule fanbase, like Omega, to lose to a geek like Pac, you can't expect people to care about a match between him a legitimate star. There's no more suspense there. Having Moxley vs a jobber at a show like Fyter Fest is one thing. Having Moxley vs a jobber on a PPV is another. Similarly, sticking Jericho in a main event against another guy with a small fanbase, after you just had him in a main event with a cold talent at All Out, isn't going to get people interested. This feud certainly won't draw in lapsed WWE fans when they air on TNT, when they see some geek they know as Stardust fighting for the top title. If you really want to put Cody in the main event and have casuals/lapsed WWE fans accept him as a main eventer, then you have to build him up.
> 
> This is a filler PPV.


You just repeated with a whole bunch of nothing. Even if the main event was Moxley/Jericho it wouldn't have sold out. It has nothing to do with the card. If anything it only sold as well as it is likely because of the card. 


Yes AEW fans are people who watch Being Elite every week and Road to on social media. Again nobody who watches that stuff and likes AEW is going to be turned off by Omega losing. Fact is you are wrong and couldn't be more wrong. I don't know how many times me and everyone else has to tell you. 


I explained to you what's going on. Don't expect AEW to have instant sell out until they get on tv. Unless they get small arena of 5000 or less. So stop replying unless you have something new to say. Your mindset only works with a wide t.v. audience. People who made instant sell outs happen don't view those guys as jobbers or mid card guys. Or will that fan base be less excited for a match after scripted loss.



Here's some advice for you buddy. If the only people you like in AEW are Moxley, Jericho or MJF. Well then you aren't AEW fan and going to hate the product most of the time. Because in AEW guys like Cody, Pac etc are going to be main event guys. The sooner you accept that the better. Other wise you are gonna hate the product most of the time. Especially if you don't think Jericho/Cody is a big match. If that's not a big match in your eyes then stop watching now.



So again AEW fan base is what it is right now. It's not very big to continue sell out show after show. If Full Gear didn't have 6 weeks of tickets and shows in between. The demand would have been larger and sold out. It has nothing to do with the card. End of story....


----------



## Obfuscation

Ok, now you can commence with the topic. 

But seriously, don't take the bait, either. That's how they make things spiral. I'll just state that too.


----------



## Mordecay

I do wonder if they will keep doing the Road shows once tv starts or will they keep that for tv


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Reggie Dunlop said:


> It makes no fucking sense. You make no fucking sense. Congratulations on being the first poster on my ignore list.


First poster on your ignore list?

Reggie, m’man - you have nerves of steel - I think I am 20 people deep right now with all this BS 

On topic - any predictions for a tag team championship match?

I would take Champions Lucha Brothers vs. Plucky underdogs Jurassic Express for $1,000 Alex


----------



## rbl85

1200 tickets on StubHub


----------



## shandcraig

I guess its predictable but i feel the lucha bros will win the belts. Kf riho wins that iwll really label this promotion intentional, or on its way lol. Only 1 american champion and the rest intentional!


----------



## looper007

Mordecay said:


> I do wonder if they will keep doing the Road shows once tv starts or will they keep that for tv


I think they should keep them for the PPV's, once the first match is announced then kick off the Road Shows. If no PPV's are been announced then don't do them. Have it for things like more promo's maybe not suited to a TV audience, maybe building up someone on the card. I like them makes AEW stands out.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

shandcraig said:


> I guess its predictable but i feel the lucha bros will win the belts. Kf riho wins that iwll really label this promotion intentional, or on its way lol. Only 1 american champion and the rest intentional!


Jericho was born in America but grew up and is billed from Canada.


----------



## Daggdag

How the fuck are they not gonna have a PAC/Moxley/Omega three-way to determine the next number 1 contender? 

They are still gonna have no automatic rematches for the champion right? So if Cody wins, Jericho doesn't get a rematch. And a triple threat between those 3 would be a perfect way to set up for the world title match at the PPV following Full Gear.


----------



## Corey

Daggdag said:


> How the fuck are they not gonna have a PAC/Moxley/Omega three-way to determine the next number 1 contender?


They made it pretty clear PAC is gonna do what he wants and Page is his main focus atm. Plus Moxley and Omega have tons of unfinished business. No need to rush into these multi-man matches yet when everything is so fresh.


----------



## Joe Gill

after reading this thread and others I am so glad none of you are in charge of booking.... the company hasnt even started tv yet and half of you want to burn through feuds and push young unproven talent like they are the next big thing.....

slow and steady is how you build up believable champions....its something you millenials just dont understand


----------



## V-Trigger

Daggdag said:


> How the fuck are they not gonna have a PAC/Moxley/Omega three-way to determine the next number 1 contender?
> 
> They are still gonna have no automatic rematches for the champion right? So if Cody wins, Jericho doesn't get a rematch. And a triple threat between those 3 would be a perfect way to set up for the world title match at the PPV following Full Gear.


That would be a huge mistake. Save threeways and multi man matches for the undercard and TV shows.


----------



## Cataclysm

I wonder how or if they are gonna book a tag title match. The tournament ends pretty much directly before Full Gear. I can't imagine they will be able to build a story with next to no time.


----------



## V-Trigger

Cataclysm said:


> I wonder how or if they are gonna book a tag title match. The tournament ends pretty much directly before Full Gear. I can't imagine they will be able to build a story with next to no time.


The tournament is the story. Just have someone attack them right after the win and that's it.


----------



## Corey

Cataclysm said:


> I wonder how or if they are gonna book a tag title match. The tournament ends pretty much directly before Full Gear. I can't imagine they will be able to build a story with next to no time.


Depends on who's in the finals. If it's any combination of The Bucks/LAX/Lucha Bros then it won't be hard to make a title match for Full Gear. Bunch of shit talking and then whoever doesn't win talks about the attack at All Out and the champs don't back down from a challenge, etc etc. You follow me.

I fantasy booked a 3 way and it sounds like the safest and easiest route to go based on what happened at All Out. Probably be a crazy ass match too. Can't imagine anyone really wants to see Dark Order win the belts, Jungle Express will likely be fan favorite underdogs, and I can't see Best Friends winning either.

OR

Jack Evans & Angelico get really pissed since they've lost everything and attack the champs after they win. They shit talk the rankings system and how whoever is in charge doesn't wanna give them a shot, but whomever the champs are say fuck it and decide to give them the first shot anyway. Either one works for me. :lol


----------



## Cataclysm

V-Trigger said:


> The tournament is the story. Just have someone attack them right after the win and that's it.


I'm thinking they could have an angle where one team gets screwed over and feel they are owed a proper shot at the belt. And then maybe they could attack the winning team or something. I do think attacking people is an underwhelming way to make up a story line.


----------



## rbl85

The Jéricho vs Cody might no be set in stone because in a interview for IGN Cody said the following :


> But it may not end up being me versus Chris Jericho. Because Chris Jericho still has a title defense before that in Philadelphia. And it may not be me if I take a loss to Sammy Guevara on the premiere episode. I think Chris Jericho is probably going to get through his first title defense, but if he doesn't we're going to stick to our word about win/loss records being a deciding factor. It's really about the data and who has the best record."


----------



## Corey

That's just Cody playing up to kayfabe. No worries.


----------



## TD Stinger

Cody vs. Jericho will still happen at Full Gear, no doubt about it. Now maybe we get some twists and turns. Maybe Sammy pulls off the ultimate upset in DC and beats Cody. And then maybe Sammy gets the title shot against Jericho in Philly and Cody has to win another match to keep his shot.

Or, probably not. Regardless, with Omega, Mox, Hangman, and PAC all busy, Cody is literally the only person left at a high enough level to be in a PPV main event with Chris Jericho.


----------



## Corey

TD Stinger said:


> Maybe Sammy pulls off the ultimate upset in DC and beats Cody. And then maybe Sammy gets the title shot against Jericho in Philly and Cody has to win another match to keep his shot.


This is honest to god not a bad idea, my guy.


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> Cody vs. Jericho will still happen at Full Gear, no doubt about it. Now maybe we get some twists and turns. Maybe Sammy pulls off the ultimate upset in DC and beats Cody. *And then maybe Sammy gets the title shot against Jericho in Philly* and Cody has to win another match to keep his shot.
> 
> Or, probably not. Regardless, with Omega, Mox, Hangman, and PAC all busy, Cody is literally the only person left at a high enough level to be in a PPV main event with Chris Jericho.


Even if he beat Cody he can't face Jéricho because his record would be 1-1


----------



## shandcraig

Some seem to miss the point of the name full gear,It presents the fact they should be fully functioning and full force by the ppv. The first 5 weekly shows are just setting things up and tag tournament ect. Wont be a lot of story building until after the ppv.That is when they will start the strong plots


----------



## Corey

shandcraig said:


> Some seem to miss the point of the name full gear,It presents the fact they should be fully functioning and full force by the ppv. The first 5 weekly shows are just setting things up and tag tournament ect. Wont be a lot of story building until after the ppv.That is when they will start the strong plots


Maybe... or maybe it's a just a rib at Page for always being in full gear.


----------



## Daggdag

V-Trigger said:


> That would be a huge mistake. Save threeways and multi man matches for the undercard and TV shows.


Some of the best world title matches of all time were 3 ways.


----------



## Raye

So we know Mox/Omega, Cody/Jericho, Page/PAC. Probably some sort of variation of LAX/Bucks/Lucha Bros. I'm more curious about what the under-card will look like, but that'll probably be built up via tv.


----------



## Buhalovski

Thats probably their best card so far. They have 6 tv shows to make this feel like more than mega-budget indy show.


----------



## Raye

I feel like maybe Dustin returns to feud with one of the younger guys. Dustin vs just about anybody would be a great addition to this card.


----------



## TD Stinger

Raye said:


> So we know Mox/Omega, Cody/Jericho, Page/PAC. Probably some sort of variation of LAX/Bucks/Lucha Bros. I'm more curious about what the under-card will look like, but that'll probably be built up via tv.


Probably MJF vs. Spears with MJF taking his buddy's place while Cody focuses on the World Title. Britt vs. Bea seems like a lock as a non title grudge match. And then whoever the Women's Champion is defending against someone.



rbl85 said:


> Even if he beat Cody he can't face Jéricho because his record would be 1-1


They've only had 4 shows, so it's not like anyone else has an impressive W/L record yet. And if Sammy can beat the #1 ranked contender, that could catapult him to the top of the line. 

Wins and losses should mean more than a record. Beating the #1 ranked guy should mean more than beat the #20 ranked guy.


----------



## looper007

Raye said:


> So we know Mox/Omega, Cody/Jericho, Page/PAC. Probably some sort of variation of LAX/Bucks/Lucha Bros. I'm more curious about what the under-card will look like, but that'll probably be built up via tv.


I think their main event/upper mid card and their tag team division is already all set up and ready to go.

I think the mid card and women's division is where I want to see it been worked on during the first few TV's. They've got some good mid card talent, getting a feud or two set up before their next PPV would be expected. The women's division, whoever the champ is between Riho/Nyla and you can have someone run out after it or do something backstage to begin their feud and you have Britt/Bea feud.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Great promo by Jericho.


----------



## Saintpat

shandcraig said:


> Some seem to miss the point of the name full gear,It presents the fact they should be fully functioning and full force by the ppv. The first 5 weekly shows are just setting things up and tag tournament ect. Wont be a lot of story building until after the ppv.That is when they will start the strong plots


I thought it meant no singlets.


----------



## Raye

Saintpat said:


> I thought it meant no singlets.


I thought it meant we're printing more t-shirts 8*D


----------



## Taroostyles

My guess for the full card

Jericho/Cody-World Title 
Nyla Rose/Britt Baker-Womens title 
Dark Order/Bucks-Tag Title Final 
Omega/Moxley
Page/Pac
MJF/Spears
Lucha Bros/LAX
Janela/Darby/Havoc rematch 

Probably another womans match thrown in


----------



## Corey

Taroostyles said:


> Dark Order/Bucks-Tag Title Final


That Tag Title Tournament Final is actually happening on TV (10/30 in Charleston). They'll have another week of TV after that to set up a match for Full Gear.


----------



## Raye

I think we'll get either Young Bucks or Lucha Bros in the finals against Dark Order. They've struggled to make people care about Dark Order but I feel like putting them versus the Bucks or Lucha Bros is their best opportunity to get people to care and to do more with them. Lets be honest, the matches are going to be bangers.


----------



## TD Stinger

I think LAX will go on a win streak on TV and face the winners of the tournament at Full Gear. So either The Bucks or The Lucha Bros.


----------



## RapShepard

Raye said:


> I think we'll get either Young Bucks or Lucha Bros in the finals against Dark Order. They've struggled to make people care about Dark Order but I feel like putting them versus the Bucks or Lucha Bros is their best opportunity to get people to care and to do more with them. Lets be honest, the matches are going to be bangers.


I think TV will do wonders for the Dark Order whether they make the finals or not. TV will give them the opportunity to actually do some things that sell their gimmick. Hard to get into the evil cult, if they don't do evil cult shit.


----------



## NXT Only

I like the Dark Order as they not just a generic tag team thrown together. They def need some TV time to show more of what the Dark Order actually is.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm banking on Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus being the first tag champs. Bucks are too obvious and Dark Order don't feel they're there just yet. With Jericho as World Champ, it makes sense to have babyface tag champs. 

And then maybe they defend against LAX at Full Gear? Don't wanna hotshot the titles so champs retain via Bucks interference?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

RapShepard said:


> I think TV will do wonders for the Dark Order whether they make the finals or not. TV will give them the opportunity to actually do some things that sell their gimmick. Hard to get into the evil cult, if they don't do evil cult shit.


I really liked the end of their match with the Best Friends because they started to take Trent? away. Like just have people go missing and they come back with a different persona like a lake of reincarnation.


----------



## Mox Girl

I agree about the Dark Order. I'm a bit meh on them right now cos they haven't told us why they're like they are, right now they're just a bunch of guys who dress weird :lol I want to know more about them tbh.


----------



## candice-wrestling

I only realised today how excited I am for Moxley/Omega!


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Taroostyles said:


> My guess for the full card
> 
> Jericho/Cody-World Title
> Nyla Rose/Britt Baker-Womens title
> Dark Order/Bucks-Tag Title Final
> Omega/Moxley
> Page/Pac
> MJF/Spears
> Lucha Bros/LAX
> Janela/Darby/Havoc rematch
> 
> Probably another womans match thrown in


Stacked....plus I hope we get a Wardlow match in there somewhere. That guy's MONEY.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Should have been called Full Force.

AEW Full Force: You got me.........mad now.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

Corey said:


> Maybe... or maybe it's a just a rib at Page for always being in full gear.




https://twitter.com/theadampage/status/1169763262860288000?s=21


----------



## Donnie

CODY/Cool Dad is going to break the smoke and mirrors scale, and I'm weirdly here for it. Like, Cool Dad blows imo, but CODY has made me a superfan ever since his promo on the ROAD TO ALL OUT show. He _might _ be able to save it if all goes well.


----------



## Taroostyles

So I'm guessing with Pac vs Page happening on the 1st episode of Dynamite that it will end in some kind of controversial finish and we will get a rematch at Full Gear. I just dont see anything else for either guy.


----------



## michael_3165

WINNING said:


> Then don't buy it. Pretty simple. Unless you're going to complain as usual.
> 
> Some are willing to pay the 50 dollars if the content being provided is of quality enough to be warranted that price. They're following the old UFC PPV model of big events being high-cost events while the other minor events will be obviously low in comparison.


That's not the best way to make money and draw people to the product though. Casuals won't spend $50+ for events, anyone thinking otherwise is delusional. If a viewer cant watch all of the shows relatively cheaply people won't buy/watch. Esp in the era of Network where you can get all of WWEs stuff for 9.99 a month.


----------



## michael_3165

Taroostyles said:


> So I'm guessing with Pac vs Page happening on the 1st episode of Dynamite that it will end in some kind of controversial finish and we will get a rematch at Full Gear. I just dont see anything else for either guy.


Doesn't sound promising when you can't see anything for them in the first set of TV shows....


----------



## RiverFenix

Donnie said:


> CODY/Cool Dad is going to break the smoke and mirrors scale, and I'm weirdly here for it. Like, Cool Dad blows imo, but CODY has made me a superfan ever since his promo on the ROAD TO ALL OUT show. He _might _ be able to save it if all goes well.


Still desperately trying to get that nickname to catch on?


----------



## Taroostyles

michael_3165 said:


> Doesn't sound promising when you can't see anything for them in the first set of TV shows....


Yeah but what other major players are there that aren't already booked? Jericho, Cody, Omega, and Mox all have matches already. Unless they do some kind of tag with The Bucks and Page vs Pac and another team then there really isn't. 

That's not a knock on the show, it's just reality when you have a small tier of main event talent. Atleast at the moment.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah but what other major players are there that aren't already booked? Jericho, Cody, Omega, and Mox all have matches already. Unless they do some kind of tag with The Bucks and Page vs Pac and another team then there really isn't.
> 
> That's not a knock on the show, it's just reality when you have a small tier of main event talent. Atleast at the moment.


I think it will be a one off match Pac and Adam Paige and the feud would done and over. Unless they do something like Pac beats Adam Paige and Paige assaults him after the match continuing the feud until the next match.


----------



## NXT Only

Paige?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

2 hours a week. There is enough of a roster to book good shows. Hell the Lucha Bros are not even booked for this first show.


----------



## Aedubya

I think Dustin v Hager is a certainty
PAC v Hangman - No DQ
Allie & Aja v Brandi & Kong needs resolved also (that maybe on the Buy In)


----------



## Taroostyles

So after the 1st Dynamite here's what I think the card will look like.

Jericho vs Cody-AEW Title 
Riho vs Nyla vs Britt Baker-Women Title
Dark Order vs Jurassic-AEW Tag Title
Omega vs Moxley
Lucha Bros vs SCU
Hager/LAX/Sammy vs Bucks/Dustin/? 
Pac vs Page II
Darby vs Janela vs Havoc II 

Something like that would be top notch.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Taroostyles said:


> So after the 1st Dynamite here's what I think the card will look like.
> 
> Jericho vs Cody-AEW Title
> Riho vs Nyla vs Britt Baker-Women Title
> Dark Order vs Jurassic-AEW Tag Title
> Omega vs Moxley
> Lucha Bros vs SCU
> *Hager/LAX/Sammy vs Bucks/Dustin/? *
> Pac vs Page II
> Darby vs Janela vs Havoc II
> 
> Something like that would be top notch.


After the brawl at comic con recently it looks like that last spot is going to MJF


----------



## poldoh

That card looks about right. I'm thinking Britt Baker vs Bea Priestley thought.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Imagine Mox loses to Omega and cuts a promo like this? (0:43 for the promo)


----------



## TD Stinger

Wouldn't be surprised if we get some kind of Survivor Series Type match with the Inner Circle (besides Jericho) vs. The Bucks, Hangman, and Dustin or MJF. Maybe both if the Inner Circle finds another guy.

Then again, I don't know when Hager can wrestle.


----------



## Taroostyles

If Hager can wrestle at Full Gear they are clearly building towards him vs Page now. 

If not, I think the best option is LAX/Sammy vs Bucks/MJF or Dustin. Page should have a singles match.


----------



## Corey

Hager's next Bellator fight is schedule for October 25th so he'll be good to go for Full Gear. Hoping for some kind of FACTION WARFARE multi-man match. Maybe The Bucks, Page, Dustin, & MJF vs. Hager, Guevera, LAX, and a mystery partner (that turns out to be Spears? idk)


----------



## imthegame19

I would do....

1.Cody Rhodes(with MJF)vs Chris Jericho(with Jake Hager)

2.Kenny Omega vs Jon Moxley

3.Young Bucks&Dustin Rhodes vs Ortiz/Santana&Sammy Guvevera 

4.Hangman Page vs Pac

5.SCU vs Lucha Bros

6.Riho vs Britt Baker vs Bea Priestly

Those are the top six matches I would do. Then they can add another 2 or 3 filler ones with guys like Darby Allin, Kip Sabian, Joey Janela, Shawn Spears, Jimmy Havoc the tag team and woman. I personally would like to see Allin, Janela or Sabain feud with someone like Spears. You put guy like Spears talent with Tully in good long midcard feud. Rather then wasting him jobbing to Cody and Moxley.


----------



## looper007

Looking at how Full Gear PPV is setting up

*Definite *

Cody/Jericho

Omega/Mox

*Guessing at this point*

Hager vs Page

Bucks vs LAX

Riho vs Bea vs Britt (wouldn't surprise me if they add Nyla to the match)

*Could be way off but I have a feeling*

Allin vs Guevara (Guevara does something to cost Allin the match with Jericho)

I'm sure we get another tag match too.

If we get that card that's a pretty strong PPV.


----------



## Oracle

I have a feeling Marty Scurll will show up at this PPV and help the elite.

Dont know how but i reckon he debuts here


----------



## RBrooks

Anyone knows if this will be available on FITE TV? Their other PPVs are there, but I don't see an option of buying this one.


----------



## looper007

Oracle. said:


> I have a feeling Marty Scurll will show up at this PPV and help the elite.
> 
> Dont know how but i reckon he debuts here


When's his contract run down with ROH, I be surprised if he's not a AEW talent. Be great to debut on this show, if Cody is getting beat down by Inner Circle and possibly MJF, and Scrull comes out to make the save.


----------



## Oracle

looper007 said:


> When's his contract run down with ROH, I be surprised if he's not a AEW talent. Be great to debut on this show, if Cody is getting beat down by Inner Circle and possibly MJF, and Scrull comes out to make the save.


No idea but the ROH 3 man titles are on the line on Nov 2nd and if they drop them then id take that as a pretty good sign Marty will turn up here.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Taroostyles said:


> If Hager can wrestle at Full Gear they are clearly building towards him vs Page now.
> 
> If not, I think the best option is LAX/Sammy vs Bucks/MJF or Dustin. Page should have a singles match.


I honestly thought it was gonna be Hager vs Dustin since he attacked him, then gutwrenched him through a podium, and then cost him his match the week after...

but that chair toss to Hager's face by Page was meeeeeean :lol so we'll see.


----------



## Donnie

In before Hager loses and fucks up the plan :lmao 

That was a joke btw, he sure as shit ain't losing to this scrub 

DONNIE'S FULL GEAR CARD

Chris Jericho (c) vs CODY (AEW WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP)
The Young Bucks vs EYFBO
Mox vs Omega
Jake Hager vs Hangman 
Darby Allin vs Sammy G 
Dark Order (c) vs Private Party (AEW WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIPS)
Riho vs Nyla (No DQ match) (AEW WOMEN'S WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP)
Brit Cole vs Bea Ostrich 
MJF promo segment that leads to a match against Spear


----------



## looper007

Donnie said:


> In before Hager loses and fucks up the plan :lmao
> 
> That was a joke btw, he sure as shit ain't losing to this scrub
> 
> DONNIE'S FULL GEAR CARD
> 
> Chris Jericho (c) vs CODY (AEW WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP)
> The Young Bucks vs EYFBO
> Mox vs Omega
> Jake Hager vs Hangman
> Darby Allin vs Sammy G
> Dark Order (c) vs Private Party (AEW WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIPS)
> Riho vs Nyla (No DQ match) (AEW WOMEN'S WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP)
> Brit Cole vs Bea Ostrich
> MJF promo segment that leads to a match against Spear


I be shocked if Lucha Bros are not winning those tag titles out of the gate, no way would I give them to the Dark Order, the crowd go tepid when they appear. I could Lucha Bros (C) vs Dark Order.

Besides that, I like that card a lot. Pretty close to mine, I probably say it be a four way for the women's title with the names you named.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I think the IC will challenge for the Tag Titles come Full Gear?

Dark Order needs to do a couple of AEW Dark matches to connect to the crowd more


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think the IC will challenge for the Tag Titles come Full Gear?
> 
> Dark Order needs to do a couple of AEW Dark matches to connect to the crowd more


Dark Order should have been bought in slowly and let them build up them with the crowd. They aren't like say Lunchasaurus and Jungle Boy, a big impressive giant and a small good looking babyface. It's a slightly overweight guy and balding guy with a lot of guys dressed like gimps. That stuff is always going to split opinion. I think it's the wrong decision to put the tag titles on them this early.

I don't see Artists once known as LAX challenging for the tag titles probably until after their feud with the Young Bucks is over with. I can see winning them.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I think maybe they have Hangman and Dustin vs Hager and Sammy.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah all depends if Hager is actually wrestling, maybe he is just Jerichos muscle in the match vs Cody. Probably Dustin in Cody's corner too. 

Based on the tag match for next week it seems that Page/Pac II is the direction at the moment. One thing we can safely assume I think is that whatever the tag tourney final is we get a rematch at Full Gear.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Is anyone off the forum going? what's the area like?


----------



## SS07

MetalKiwi said:


> Is anyone off the forum going? what's the area like?


I'll be there and I have no idea but I'm staying at a hotel across the street from the arena.


----------



## Taroostyles

Hopefully they announce a few matches on Wednesday as we will be 3 weeks away and still only 2 official matches. 

They will also need to be careful with the placement of the Mox/Omega match as to alot of people that is the real main event. Cody/Jericho will have great heat too but they definitely need a buffer as that's gonna be a slower story driven match where Kenny and Jon are just gonna kill each other.


----------



## SS07

Taroostyles said:


> Hopefully they announce a few matches on Wednesday as we will be 3 weeks away and still only 2 official matches.
> 
> They will also need to be careful with the placement of the Mox/Omega match as to alot of people that is the real main event. Cody/Jericho will have great heat too but they definitely need a buffer as that's gonna be a slower story driven match where Kenny and Jon are just gonna kill each other.


I think we will get the build to PAC/Page 2 with the tag match this week.


----------



## Corey

MetalKiwi said:


> Is anyone off the forum going? what's the area like?


I'm going. I've been to Royal Farms Arena numerous times. Baltimore is a shithole tbh unless you're by the harbor. The area around the arena is fine but if you're driving there you're gonna go through some fucking dumpy ass places. :lol


----------



## MetalKiwi

Corey said:


> I'm going. I've been to Royal Farms Arena numerous times. Baltimore is a shithole tbh unless you're by the harbor. The area around the arena is fine but if you're driving there you're gonna go through some fucking dumpy ass places. :lol



If I go, it would be from the airport to the hotel, to the show, then home lol.
What's the travel like from the airport to the venue area ?


----------



## MetalKiwi

SS07 said:


> I'll be there and I have no idea but I'm staying at a hotel across the street from the arena.


I might be doing the same if all goes well


----------



## Corey

MetalKiwi said:


> If I go, it would be from the airport to the hotel, to the show, then home lol.
> What's the travel like from the airport to the venue area ?


Not too far of a drive, 20-25 minutes. Will likely be heavier traffic than usual because of the show and the fact that it's a Saturday night but you should be fine.


----------



## Raye

It seems like Young Bucks/LAX, and Hager/Page are two matches that'll most certainly be on this card. Certainly two matches that I welcome as well.


----------



## SS07

Raye said:


> It seems like Young Bucks/LAX, and Hager/Page are two matches that'll most certainly be on this card. Certainly two matches that I welcome as well.


I would welcome both as well, but I think PAC/Hangman 2 is the direction. I think Hager is going to be in JeriGOAT's corner.


----------



## Intimidator3

SS07 said:


> I would welcome both as well, but I think PAC/Hangman 2 is the direction. I think Hager is going to be in JeriGOAT's corner.


Yeah I can see Hager just being a corner guy for this. I think he has a mma fight later this month? I can see him not being in actual match until after that. Def has something brewing with Hangman and maybe Dustin.


----------



## Taroostyles

Hagers fight is October 25th, I actually just saw commercial for it. 

Still think he doesnt debut in ring until after that.


----------



## CRCC

It's time to announce some more matches for this PPV. I hope they do it tomorrow.


----------



## TD Stinger

If they do Bucks vs. LAX on this show, good chance that overshadows what ever the tag title match is.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Hager v Dustin is the likely route. 
Hager fights on the 25th, he'll be fine to wrestle by 11th Nov.


----------



## TD Stinger

Bucks vs. LAX was pretty much made official on Dynamite tonight.


----------



## Taroostyles

Card is loaded so far, I would say the top 3 matches are above what DON and All Out had on paper.

Also not sure if anyone saw but MJF is officially in Cody's corner for the match with Jericho. Let the speculation begin.


----------



## looper007

The top three matches are alone good enough for this show to be one of their better PPV's. 

I could see Lucha Bros vs SCU rematch for the titles as That's where i'm expecting it to go.

I be shocked if Riho doesn't defend her title on this show, I wonder who they get for her to face.

I expect Bea vs Britt, but god I keep it to the pre show. Britt isn't good at all.

I expect another two or three matches on top of those.


----------



## Taroostyles

Still think Pac and Page get a rematch here, probably after Page gets involved the match with Moxley next week as no way that match ends in a decisive finish.


----------



## taker1986

I think we could end up getting Darby/Hager after Hager cost him the title last night. I'd rather see a conclusion to the tag titles at this PPV rather than in 2 weeks at Dynamite, what they should do is have the final go beyond the time limit forcing a rematch to decide. I think SCU will cost Lucha bros the match with PP.

Jerricho v Cody
Mox v Omega 
Pac v Page
Bucks v LAX 
Allin v Hager 
PP v Dark order tag titles match
Lucha Bros v SCU
Riho v Nyla v Britt triple threat

Looks a pretty stacked card and has potential for PPV of the year if these matches deliver.


----------



## Taroostyles

Hager literally could face Page, Dustin, or Darby based on what's happened so far. 

I think he will counter MJF being in Cody's corner.


----------



## A-C-P

Full Gear Card Shaping up nicely :bjpenn


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3 more shows until Full Gear

Do we recon any more shocks leading up to the card? Or are we pretty set now and it just needs fleshing out?


----------



## Taroostyles

Well with LAX facing the Bucks that takes the stable match off the table, maybe they'll do Sammy/Darby. 

Cody/Jericho
Mox/Omega
Bucks/LAX
Britt/Riho/Nyla 
Lucha Bros/SCU 
Sammy/Darby
Pac/Page 
Hager/Dustin maybe 
Dark Order/PP/Best Friends/Jurassic 

Could maybe see Jurassic added to the tag title match based off what happened with Luchasaurus.


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> Well with LAX facing the Bucks that takes the stable match off the table, maybe they'll do Sammy/Darby.
> 
> Cody/Jericho
> Mox/Omega
> Bucks/LAX
> *Britt/Riho/Nyla *
> Lucha Bros/SCU
> Sammy/Darby
> Pac/Page
> Hager/Dustin maybe
> Dark Order/PP/Best Friends/Jurassic
> 
> Could maybe see Jurassic added to the tag title match based off what happened with Luchasaurus.


I still think we will have two women matches at the most, Bea/Britt, i have Bea go over in that as Britt needs to step back from the limelight a bit and Riho/Whoever they get for the women's title. riho wins. Leads to a feud between Bea/Riho leading up to the next PPV maybe.

That's a strong card. Potential for 5 or 6 **** stars and over matches.


----------



## Taroostyles

I think Bea has a stardom commitment that day in Japan, atleast that's what I heard.


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> I think Bea has a stardom commitment that day in Japan, atleast that's what I heard.


Really, that sucks. Who else have they got, Britt/Nyla/Riho could be a total disaster but if worked out before hand (tough seen as Riho flys in a day before the shows) it might not be bad. Allie vs Riho might be okay. I think flying in Yuka and having Yuka vs Riho is the best match they have for me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They seriously have to tie down Yuka


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They seriously have to tie down Yuka


I get with Yuka, she probably did a show or two as a favor for the heads of DDT/TJPW and AEW, they weren't expecting her to get as over as she did. I just don't get that she's interested in going full time. That's the problem with the women's division, most of the talent that got over aren't full time (Riho, Yuka and Bea) or left (Kylie Rae). That's worrying for AEW with their women's division. The fact none of their American talent has gotten over yet is worrying especially Britt.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

looper007 said:


> I get with Yuka, she probably did a show or two as a favor for the heads of DDT/TJPW and AEW, they weren't expecting her to get as over as she did. I just don't get that she's interested in going full time. That's the problem with the women's division, most of the talent that got over aren't full time (Riho, Yuka and Bea) or left (Kylie Rae). That's worrying for AEW with their women's division. The fact none of their American talent has gotten over yet is worrying especially Britt.


I guess they are hedging their bets on building the whole thing around Riho and Shida as the capable vets?


----------



## Corey

I definitely think we're gonna get a Riho/Nyla rematch here. Don't see much else that makes sense unless they start booking another woman really strongly in the next few weeks. We'll see though. Maybe Awesome Kong will magically make an appearance.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah I would have thought atleast 1 Kong/Nyla match would be planned especially after how Kong debuted.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah I would have thought atleast 1 Kong/Nyla match would be planned especially after how Kong debuted.


That’s one that’s going to need a long, slow build, if they’re going to do it. It needs a few more ‘impromptu’ face offs, like in battle royals and tag matches, where they tease the big collision for a long time and cook up some good reason why one wants to destroy the other. That could be a women’s version of Hogan vs Andre if they build it up right. But both of them need to be really established as absolute monsters, including Nyla sharpening up her game a bit.


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I guess they are hedging their bets on building the whole thing around Riho and Shida as the capable vets?


I think Shida should be the long term talent as their bad ass champ, either as heel or face. She might not get as over as Riho but you go to keep her strong. 

Riho is the type of talent, you bring in and out of AEW. So she has her run as champ, loses the title and the rematch then goes away for two or three months. Maybe make appearance on DARK episode. Keep her off live TV and then when you need a top babyface contender bring her back in. She's their most over women's star so far, and the crowd love her. I would think Yuka would be the same too. 

I worry for that division once you take Riho and Shida away from the title and take them off TV to keep them fresh. That's when this division really needs to step up.


----------



## Zk29

I bought the first two PPVs out of curiosity but I probably won't be coming back for this one. They haven't made me care about Jericho vs Cody enough and I can't sit through 4.5 hours of wrestling. They really need to cut these down to 3 hours.


----------



## Aedubya

Bucks v Santana & Ortiz needs added to the OP


----------



## Prosper

I'm assuming Shawn Spears will be interfering to cost Cody the title? He's been MIA since he lost.


----------



## V-Trigger

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm assuming Shawn Spears will be interfering to cost Cody the title? He's been MIA since he lost.


No. MJF's turning.


----------



## Taroostyles

I could potentially see Spears costing Cody the match and joining Inner Circle as well. 

That would be preferable to MJF turning too soon, plus a Spears/MJF mini feud would be good for both guys.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'd keep drawing the MJF "will he/won't he" angle a bit longer. MJF has been making it work to where the audience knows he'll turn on Cody at some point but it's a matter of when, not if and MJF's fakeouts have been stellar to keep that as an underlying angle while Cody goes for the World title. Save it in my opinion. Have Spears and Tully come out to complete the Inner Circle faction, if you have to.

Anyways, we got Cody/Jericho for the World title, Moxley/Omega, PAC/Page, and Bucks/PnP as official. Meltzer implied Riho and Emi Sakura will be a Women's title match at Full Gear as well going by the Dark taping results last night. I suspect a Lucha/SCU title rematch at Full Gear is possible too and maybe Britt/Bea added as well (although it could preshow).

This could surpass Double or Nothing as their best PPV to date if all the stars align.


----------



## Corey

Cody is treated like such a superstar. It's crazy to see. The environment for Full Gear should be off the charts. CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Taroostyles

Think it's safe to say Hager isn't wrestling at FG at this point. They still need to get Darby, Janela, Havoc, and Sammy on this show atleast. 

The LB/SCU rematch is dead on and almost a given. Maybe a 3rd team thrown in the mix.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Wouldn't be surprised if we get Hager/Darby at Full Gear. Darby went after Jericho and the World title. To prevent Darby from being a threat to Jericho again, he sends his mercenary Hager to take him out.


----------



## Taroostyles

There just hasn't been any build for Hager to wrestle at all. His fight is tomorrow so they do have 2 episodes of Dynamite left to build it but something tells me gonna rest up before getting in the ring.


----------



## Corey

Cody is treated like such a superstar. It's crazy to see. The environment for Full Gear should be off the charts. CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Prosper

V-Trigger said:


> No. MJF's turning.


No need to blow their load on that this quick. That should be saved for later down the line when MJF is a bigger star. They should just do Spears interference then have Cody vs Spears 2 in a gimmick match where Spears has Cody stretchered out. You then have Cody win the rubber match.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah MJF turning down the line in an Elite vs Inner Circle blow off match like a Wargames or something would mean a lot more. When you turn him you need him to be the top heel the next day, if he turns at FG that nod still goes to Jericho.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Just booked tickets.
Would be cool to catch up with anyone else going from this forum.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'm calling it now. Hangman Adam Page turns on Cody and the Elite at Full Gear and costs him the title.

Think about it. Page worked so hard from Double or Nothing to All Out to win the AEW World Championship. Aside from Omega, he was projected to be the first World champion and the Elite endorsed it as such. He choked when the moment called for it and lost. Now he is a person lost without direction. The Bucks are occupied with Santana and Ortiz and have been doubting him (going by Be The Elite), Omega is focusing on becoming a potential World title contender, and Cody is challenging for the title. To Page, it seems like his "friends" have him by the wayside focusing on other things. I can see PAC beating Page at Full Gear and, with no Elite on his corner (likely focusing on Cody's title shot), that is the breaking point that Page needs to justify turning on the Elite.

Page needs something and this would be it. Everybody thinks MJF is turning but it's another copout for the real heel turn. Enter Hangman Adam Page.


----------



## Oracle

Still think Marty shows up at this show in some capacity.


----------



## Y.2.J

Taroostyles said:


> Think it's safe to say Hager isn't wrestling at FG at this point. They still need to get Darby, Janela, Havoc, and Sammy on this show atleast.
> 
> The LB/SCU rematch is dead on and almost a given. Maybe a 3rd team thrown in the mix.


Definitely want to see them. Especially Darby - can't wait for his next feud.



Taroostyles said:


> Yeah MJF turning down the line in an Elite vs Inner Circle blow off match like a Wargames or something would mean a lot more. When you turn him you need him to be the top heel the next day, if he turns at FG that nod still goes to Jericho.


Oh man, that would be awesome. MJF can definitely hold his own as the top heel. 



Oracle. said:


> Still think Marty shows up at this show in some capacity.


I hope so!


----------



## Lethal Evans

Taroostyles said:


> I could potentially see Spears costing Cody the match and joining Inner Circle as well.
> 
> That would be preferable to MJF turning too soon, plus a Spears/MJF mini feud would be good for both guys.


I'd put money on Scurll showing up and feuding with someone.
Marty is part of the Elite whilst MJF isn't.

I think that'd start the slow burn to MJF turning.


----------



## Tilon

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah MJF turning down the line in an Elite vs Inner Circle blow off match like a Wargames or something would mean a lot more. When you turn him you need him to be the top heel the next day, if he turns at FG that nod still goes to Jericho.


I'm starting to think the opposite is a better idea.

Keep MJF as the cocky asshole who's Ride or Die with Cody. He's already getting over big time and getting cheered just because he's such an amazing heel, and people love his loyalty to Cody.

But then some sort of misunderstanding takes place. Something happens which makes Cody suspect MJF, but not being MJF's fault. Maybe he gets set up by someone else.

After playing with this for a while, Cody suddenly turns on MJF, maybe having a heel turn himself at the same time. The fans will sympathize big time with MJF immediately and get right behind him.

MJF and Cody therefore switch positions as face and heel. I think it would work big time and propel MJF into the stratosphere.

But I think this would need to be done over the course of quite a long time. Not at the next PPV.


----------



## Taroostyles

I want to think Scurll does show up here but is his contract for sure up November 1? If that's an option it would certainly serve the purpose and be a great catalyst for MJFs turn. 

MJF gets taken out, Hager or Spears get involved and Marty debuts to save Cody from The Inner Circle after the match. That would be ideal but it all relies on Marty being able to be there. Does ROH use no compete clauses?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Taroostyles said:


> I want to think Scurll does show up here but is his contract for sure up November 1? If that's an option it would certainly serve the purpose and be a great catalyst for MJFs turn.
> 
> MJF gets taken out, Hager or Spears get involved and Marty debuts to save Cody from The Inner Circle after the match. That would be ideal but it all relies on Marty being able to be there. Does ROH use no compete clauses?


No compete clauses only work if you were released. If you contract runs out you can work the next day for the competition.


----------



## Taroostyles

Well if that's the case and his contact is up 11/1, theres almost no way I cant see him debuting. We know hes coming and ROH is losing ground fast, Marty will be one of the best merch movers in AEW and will make a boatload of cash.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Is Marty any good? I've never seen him wrestle, but he looks like such a geek haha


----------



## looper007

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Is Marty any good? I've never seen him wrestle, but he looks like such a geek haha


He can go if he's in the ring with a top worker, he phones it in a bit and depends on his gimmicky stuff to get him over with the crowd. He's a good signing if they get him, but for me a upper mid card guy at the very least. Easily do heel or face.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

looper007 said:


> He can go if he's in the ring with a top worker, he phones it in a bit and depends on his gimmicky stuff to get him over with the crowd. He's a good signing if they get him, but for me a upper mid card guy at the very least. Easily do heel or face.


This sounds about right. He can definitely go when he wants to, and good or bad, he always seems to get the crowd worked up. He’d be a good singing, and it will be interesting to see where he fits in with the rest of the roster.


----------



## Taroostyles

I think his ceiling is a little higher to be honest. He moved a ton of merch even outside the Bullet Club and has one of the more unique looks in wrestling. 

Now hes not on the level of an Omega in the ring but he has a few absolute classics and his match with Ospreay from Sakura 2 years ago is a legit 5* legendary match. 

If he debuted he would immediately be one of the most over guys on the whole roster without a doubt.


----------



## Aedubya

Riho v Emi Sakura for the title?


----------



## looper007

Aedubya said:


> Riho v Emi Sakura for the title?


They would need to build up Emi in how many weeks they got left before Full Gear, and she would need to get a bit more serious. I don't know don't see it myself.

For me Riho has got to get a match on their first PPV since Dynamite started, I don't think they should be leaving off any title holder of their PPV.

I think they need to keep the title on Riho for foreseeable future, build up someone in two weeks or so and just let Riho beat her.

I think it's going to be Bea/Britt and Riho/??? for Women's title.


----------



## Oracle

Riho might not even have to defend at this point. 

hard to see it being straight up Baker vs Riho again.


----------



## looper007

Oracle. said:


> Riho might not even have to defend at this point.
> 
> hard to see it being straight up Baker vs Riho again.


I just don't like seen any of the title holders not on a PPV, WWE do it and I'm critical of it. 

Even if it's a squash match, get her on the card. She's massively over and she's the women's champ, she should be more on the card then Bea/Britt. doesn't shine a good light on the champ when the only woman match that might be on the card is not for the title. 

Even have her face a Allie and Penelope Ford, they can take a loss. Build it up over the next two Dynamite's.


----------



## Aedubya

They could do TWO fatal four ways ( come up with an original name like they did with the ladder de la muerte) over the next 2 weeks with the winners facing Riho in a triple threat at Full Gear

Nyla v Ford v Britt v Bea ?
Allie v Awesome v Emi v Gibbs?

These could help in developing the Britt v Bea & Allie/Aja v Awesome/Brandi feuds too


----------



## Hangman

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Is Marty any good? I've never seen him wrestle, but he looks like such a geek haha


He's very good. I've seen him live a few times and his entrance attire, ring work and mic work all just click. 

A huge addition to AEW.


----------



## BigCy

Marty is painfully average imo. He's the true 3 star general. I like his entrance music/entrance/plague doctor gimmick but other than that he's blandish in the ring. He's not horrible by any means but I'm not going to get that excited if he joins.


----------



## Death Rider

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Is Marty any good? I've never seen him wrestle, but he looks like such a geek haha


With the right opponent he is great. Also a pretty good mic worker.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm guessing the full card will be something like:

1. Cody vs. Jericho
2. Moxley vs. Omega
3. Hangman vs. PAC
4. Bucks vs. LAX
5. Lucha Brothers vs. (I don't know, Dark Order?)
6. Riho vs. (I don't know, Sakura?)
7. Allin vs. Hager
8. MJF vs. Guevara
9. Janela vs. Spears

I'm picking the Lucha Bros to win the tag titles so they and Riho will have defenses here. I feel like Allin has to try and get revenge on Hager eventually, hopefully that starts this week. MJF vs. Guevara is Cody's guy vs. Jericho's guy, though you could replace MJF with Dustin too. And Janela and Spears had a confrontation on BTE weeks ago.

That's 9 matches, so one of them probably ends up on the pre show if my predictions are right.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I agree with some of those. Riho will probably defend against Sakura. I would replace Darby with Dustin against Hager and have Darby against Sammy instead of MJF. Unfortunately having MJF in Cody's corner for this PPV would make sense because Brandi said she's not going out with him anymore. I think LB will win the tag straps as well but I don't think they will face the DO. I don't know who they would face instead though.


----------



## TD Stinger

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I agree with some of those. Riho will probably defend against Sakura. *I would replace Darby with Dustin against Hager and have Darby against Sammy instead of MJF.* Unfortunately having MJF in Cody's corner for this PPV would make sense because Brandi said she's not going out with him anymore. I think LB will win the tag straps as well but I don't think they will face the DO. I don't know who they would face instead though.


I just think you have to have Darby go after Hager because Hager is the one that knocked him off the top rope and cost him the title.

And then with Guevara being the last guy in the IC without a match, he faces either MJF or Dustin.

As far as the tag titles go, let's assume SCU don't get an immediate rematch, based off wins and losses, I think the only candidates would be Dark Order, Best Friends, or Private Party.


----------



## Corey

I fully expect Lucha Bros to win the titles. I think the easiest thing to do would be to have Daniels come back in a week or two, win a match with Kazarian as his partner and then challenge them to a match for the belts at Full Gear.

Regarding Riho, still think we see Nyla in there in some capacity against her.


----------



## Oracle

LIL' WINNING FOOT said:


> I'm calling it now. Hangman Adam Page turns on Cody and the Elite at Full Gear and costs him the title.
> 
> Think about it. Page worked so hard from Double or Nothing to All Out to win the AEW World Championship. Aside from Omega, he was projected to be the first World champion and the Elite endorsed it as such. He choked when the moment called for it and lost. Now he is a person lost without direction. The Bucks are occupied with Santana and Ortiz and have been doubting him (going by Be The Elite), Omega is focusing on becoming a potential World title contender, and Cody is challenging for the title. To Page, it seems like his "friends" have him by the wayside focusing on other things. I can see PAC beating Page at Full Gear and, with no Elite on his corner (likely focusing on Cody's title shot), that is the breaking point that Page needs to justify turning on the Elite.
> 
> Page needs something and this would be it. Everybody thinks MJF is turning but it's another copout for the real heel turn. Enter Hangman Adam Page.


Latest episode of BTE hints at this.

looking like a possibility now


----------



## The Masked Avenger

He needs to wander away to find out that there is nothing out there like home. That's what Cody was trying to tell him and that is the way is see this storyline going.


----------



## TD Stinger

> AEW Brings in Three Judges for the World Championship Title Match at "FULL GEAR" PPV Event on Saturday, Nov. 9
> 
> -- Panel of Esteemed Judges Could Decide Fate of Chris Jericho vs. Cody at Royal Farms Arena in Baltimore --
> 
> BALTIMORE, (October 29, 2019) - AEW today announced a new tiebreaker stipulation for its World Championship title match featuring defending champion Chris Jericho taking on "The American Nightmare" Cody at the FULL GEAR pay-per-view event in Baltimore on Saturday, Nov. 9.
> 
> In the event there is no winner at the end of the 60-minute time limit, a panel of three esteemed judges, who will be seated at ringside, must vote for a winner. In the event there is not a unanimous choice, the majority decision will be the winner. This will ensure that a draw will not be the outcome of this World Championship title match.


I hope this is a case of they will do this for every big PPV main event, not just this one. So that way it doesn't telegraph a finish, and you can use this gimmick every once in a blue moon.

And please, do not let Jericho and Cody go 60 minutes. Unless you make it No DQ and have a million run ins, just no. Please no.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

TD Stinger said:


> I hope this is a case of they will do this for every big PPV main event, not just this one. So that way it doesn't telegraph a finish, and you can use this gimmick every once in a blue moon.
> 
> And please, do not let Jericho and Cody go 60 minutes. Unless you make it No DQ and have a million run ins, just no. Please no.


I’m kinda not liking this at first blush. First, it means the match is probably gonna be a marathon, which even if it’s AEW, and even if it doesn’t go the whole 60, I don’t know if my attention span of a gnat can handle it. 30 minutes is already pushing it, and even though I like them both, I just don’t see these two holding me for anything close to 60. Second, if it does go to judges, it just screams bullshit finish, no better than a count-out or dq. I don’t know. Maybe I can be talked into it, and I’ve been open to everything else they’ve done, but my first impression is I don’t like it. 

I’m already on the fence about buying this one (it’s not the product, it’s the $50 cos I’m a cheap fuck). This might be the straw that has me waiting for the recaps.


----------



## V-Trigger

There's no way that Jericho/Cody goes 60 minutes. Calm down.

Imagine if they bring Meltzer to be one of the judges :banderas


----------



## NascarStan

Why are people nothing about this? This was commonplace in wrestling back in the day and everyone likes NWA for being old school so how's this any different, plus it brings a sports like feel which is a selling point of this damn company


Besides it's not going to a 60 minute draw, calm the fuck down people


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

V-Trigger said:


> There's no way that Jericho/Cody goes 60 minutes. Calm down.
> 
> Imagine if they bring Meltzer to be one of the judges :banderas


Tossing us a little red herring? 

Yeah, that does bring up the interesting question of who the judges will be. And I wonder if that discussion comes up in the contract signing tomorrow ...


----------



## Stylebender

Pumped as usual for an aew show. Cody vs Y2j will blow peoples expectations I think and be a sure fire motn


----------



## NascarStan

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Tossing us a little red herring?
> 
> Yeah, that does bring up the interesting question of who the judges will be. And I wonder if that discussion comes up in the contract signing tomorrow ...


I think both Jericho and Cody will select one and there will be a surprise as the third judge 

Cody picks Arn Anderson, Jericho picks Tully and the surprise being Edge


----------



## wrestlingfann

Going to the go-home show next week in Charlotte, NC. Pretty excited to go to my first AEW show.


----------



## rbl85

wrestlingfann said:


> Going to the go-home show next week in Charlotte, NC. Pretty excited to go to my first AEW show.


The arena looks cool


----------



## wrestlingfann

rbl85 said:


> The arena looks cool


It is. I am sure it will look cool and big on TV. It reminds me of the Richmond Coliseum in Richmond, VA.


----------



## RiverFenix

I like the idea of judges in all title matches and 60-minute time limits - as long as as actual time limit expirations and going to the judges is very rare - like once every 2-3 years rare. 

And I wouldn't have them sitting ringside as it would make them too involved in the matches and cause the bookers to use the gimmick to justify them being there. Just write it as they're back stage watching monitors to be able to get a better view of the action as sitting ringside could cause them to miss things that might happen out of their view etc. This way they could be anonymous "champions committee judges" or something. Maybe AEW could name a list of 5-10 where only three would be used at any championship match. If they could get guys like Hart and Steamboat to sign on to the role it would be even better.


----------



## Jazminator

I hope the three judges are Arn, Tully and Barry Windham.

Just please don’t have the judges be Jason Hervy, a Penthouse model and that “Leave it to Beaver” guy.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

TD Stinger said:


> I'm guessing the full card will be something like:
> 
> 1. Cody vs. Jericho
> 2. Moxley vs. Omega
> 3. Hangman vs. PAC
> 4. Bucks vs. LAX
> 5. Lucha Brothers vs. (I don't know, Dark Order?)
> 6. Riho vs. (I don't know, Sakura?)
> 7. Allin vs. Hager
> 8. MJF vs. Guevara
> 9. Janela vs. Spears
> 
> I'm picking the Lucha Bros to win the tag titles so they and Riho will have defenses here. I feel like Allin has to try and get revenge on Hager eventually, hopefully that starts this week. MJF vs. Guevara is Cody's guy vs. Jericho's guy, though you could replace MJF with Dustin too. And Janela and Spears had a confrontation on BTE weeks ago.
> 
> That's 9 matches, so one of them probably ends up on the pre show if my predictions are right.


You forgot Baker vs Priestley. Maybe a three way for the title?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

People need to calm down about the judges thing, it's just another tool to add drama to a match, they aren't going to go 60 minutes, but in the future? This is something they can play up for like a Moxley/Omega world title match because they can probably actually have a great 60 minute match.


----------



## Oracle

The whole Baker and Priestley angle has died the past few weeks. 

Bea looks like she has a STARDOM commitment that weekend anway


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Love the judges idea. In the future it should be it's own kind of gimmick match. That or something exclusive to championship matches. I think it could also be cooler if it were for the 30 minute time limit so that there was some possibility of it actually happening

These are the more sports like ideas I've wanted from AEW the whole time


----------



## DesoloutionRow

I can't wait to see :cozy versus Jericho!

-Louis


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Love the judges idea. In the future it should be it's own kind of gimmick match. That or something exclusive to championship matches. I think it could also be cooler if it were for the 30 minute time limit so that there was some possibility of it actually happening
> 
> These are the more sports like ideas I've wanted from AEW the whole time


I believe TNA did something similar and it had a relatively mixed reception.


----------



## BigCy

I like the judges angle honestly. We used it in my fed back in 99 and it lead to some good angles. Crooked judge that takes a pay off was the best one.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

No way Jericho can go 60.


----------



## RapShepard

Judges in wrestling are stupid as fuck.


----------



## V-Trigger

It isn't. American audiences don't want matches to end on a draw and last week was a perfect example. They aren't like the Japanese crowds that will accept and clap at a long match that ends on a draw. They will boo thel living shit of it.


----------



## RapShepard

Then don't book a fucking time limit draw :draper2. Booking a draw then going... Uh uh these guys said he won is fucking silly. It's over booking for no reason. You want a particular guy to win, then have them win. I mean can you imagine watching an hour long match, just for them to bust out judges lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

IMO the judges is silly

But, I’ll give everything a chance once

Ball is in their court


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

RapShepard said:


> Then don't book a fucking time limit draw :draper2. Booking a draw then going... Uh uh these guys said he won is fucking silly. It's over booking for no reason. You want a particular guy to win, then have them win. I mean can you imagine watching an hour long match, just for them to bust out judges lol.


Thanks, you articulated exactly why I’m having a problem with it. Hopefully it doesn’t come to that and it’s just a reasonable length match. Just because it _can_ go 60 minutes doesn’t mean it _has_ to.


----------



## BigCy

RapShepard said:


> Then don't book a fucking time limit draw :draper2. Booking a draw then going... Uh uh these guys said he won is fucking silly. It's over booking for no reason. You want a particular guy to win, then have them win. I mean can you imagine watching an hour long match, just for them to bust out judges lol.


IMO wrestling should have more TLD's, not only does it add to a story but it makes both sides look a little better, HOWEVER, it needs to be done with the right people, you can't just have Peter Avalon and Sonny Kiss go to a 30 minute draw and not expect people to get pissed off. They should do it for building people up like they did with Darby All-In with Cody or for title feuds that need to cook a little longer, other than that they should very rarely be done. 

This could go the other way too, imagine watching 60 minutes of wrestling to not come through with a winner, that will piss people off as well, especially a more US based audience. One thing I will agree on is 60 minutes is a bit much for most current day players and audiences (Okada and Omega are the only exceptions that pulled this off well.) If they are going to do the story building with judges I think they need to limit it to 30 minute matches instead as to not overexpose their wrestlers and burn out their audience. There are some interesting angles that can be done with it and it's something you don't see in mainstream wrestling which could add more story building elements. Yes they can screw it up but I'm willing to see how they play it out first.


----------



## RapShepard

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Thanks, you articulated exactly why I’m having a problem with it. Hopefully it doesn’t come to that and it’s just a reasonable length match. Just because it _can_ go 60 minutes doesn’t mean it _has_ to.


I definitely don't want to watch an hour long match lol. But I'll give them credit for at least introducing it. That way if it ever happens it doesn't come off like an ass pull. 




BigCy said:


> IMO wrestling should have more TLD's, not only does it add to a story but it makes both sides look a little better, HOWEVER, it needs to be done with the right people, you can't just have Peter Avalon and Sonny Kiss go to a 30 minute draw and not expect people to get pissed off. They should do it for building people up like they did with Darby All-In with Cody or for title feuds that need to cook a little longer, other than that they should very rarely be done.
> 
> This could go the other way too, imagine watching 60 minutes of wrestling to not come through with a winner, that will piss people off as well, especially a more US based audience. One thing I will agree on is 60 minutes is a bit much for most current day players and audiences (Okada and Omega are the only exceptions that pulled this off well.) If they are going to do the story building with judges I think they need to limit it to 30 minute matches instead as to not overexpose their wrestlers and burn out their audience. There are some interesting angles that can be done with it and it's something you don't see in mainstream wrestling which could add more story building elements. Yes they can screw it up but I'm willing to see how they play it out first.


I disagree more time limit draws just seems like doing their own version of WWE's trading wins. I'd much rather them avoid a match up than pull a bunch of draws. Not saying never have draws. But having them go to a draw because you're afraid to have someone lose is a cop out. 

I also disagree the time limit draw is what helped Darby. Him being awesome and having a damn good match is what made him. I mean hell his time limit draw wasn't like the Mox vs Pac were PAC just wasn't beaten. Darby's came down to "nah he was done, but saved by the Bell". I don't think his performance is any less over had Cody got the pin. 

As far as story building off judges none of it on paper sounds that interesting to me. Like the obvious is having payed off judges, and you could accomplish the exact same thing with less working parts, by paying off the ref.


----------



## rbl85

Without this draw against Cody, Darby wouldn't have been able to face Jericho.


----------



## V-Trigger

RapShepard said:


> Then don't book a fucking time limit draw :draper2. Booking a draw then going... Uh uh these guys said he won is fucking silly. It's over booking for no reason. You want a particular guy to win, then have them win. I mean can you imagine watching an hour long match, just for them to bust out judges lol.


Draws allow them to develop feuds. Now they have a draw that they can come back when the eventual PAC/Moxley feud comes around. It's not silly if you do it right, with the right people and present the match as a fight. This also guarantees people that paid for the PPV that they're going to have a clear winner and not a shitty ending like HIAC.


----------



## RapShepard

V-Trigger said:


> Draws allow them to develop feuds. Now they have a draw that they can come back when the eventual PAC/Moxley feud comes around. It's not silly if you do it right, with the right people and present the match as a fight. This also guarantees people that paid for the PPV that they're going to have a clear winner and not a shitty ending like HIAC.


Now I won't argue against draws can certainly have their place, because they totally can. But having a match go 60 minutes only to put it in the hands of the judges sounds like a cop out and unsatisfying ending to me. I mean if you want people to have a clear winner, then just book a clear winner. Sometimes it's better to just decide a winner. I can't imagine any scenario on paper where "hell yeah they needed to bring in the judges to decide a winner". 

Hell calling in the judges honestly just kills the usual reason for a time limit draw to begin with. Most time limit draws are due to "man they're so evenly matched, they couldn't finish within the time limit". To then have judges go "yeah... But nah ____ really won". Just isn't appealing to me. Certain legit sports elements I can't rock with in wrestling, judges are one of them.


----------



## Garty

I think the judges are a good thing, but you'd have to use them very, very infrequently. Otherwise, you are going to turn off fans that don't want to see an hour long match. Even thinking about an hour long match being announced is enough to turn some people away. Save it for something very special.

I would really hate to see Jericho vs. Cody go the full hour, especially if the announcement was made because that's what they're planning to do at Full Gear. I can't imagine that's why they announced this stipulation a week and a half before the PPV. I mean, it's just too obvious to go through with it.


----------



## rbl85

For me something that would work with the 60min time limits is an Iron Man match.

The wrestler with the most falls at the end of the 60min wins.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

RapShepard said:


> I definitely don't want to watch an hour long match lol. But I'll give them credit for at least introducing it. That way if it ever happens it doesn't come off like an ass pull.


True, good point. Just because they announced it for this match doesn’t mean they’re actually going to use it right away. 

Anyway ... I’ll follow my own advice to the naysayers about other things that have garnered dire predictions — let’s see where they go with it. They haven’t disappointed me yet.


----------



## RapShepard

Reggie Dunlop said:


> True, good point. Just because they announced it for this match doesn’t mean they’re actually going to use it right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway ... I’ll follow my own advice to the naysayers about other things that have garnered dire predictions — let’s see where they go with it. They haven’t disappointed me yet.


I am excited to see what bells and whistles we get in the match. I know some knock the Cody/HHH/Jarrett's of the world for always having a lot of stipulations and chaos in their matches. But I dig it.


----------



## Bland

Hopefully they follow the booking of Flair vs Steamboat from Wrestle war 89 in that they dont go 60 minutes, but one of the judges are used for the next title feud. In this case, Kenny or Moxley would be perfect but neither scream "Guest Judge." DDP would be great as him vs Jericho could be a great, special match but he wouldn't work as a judge due to his Nightmare Family background.


----------



## V-Trigger

Would be cool if they bring Ricky Steamboat to be one of the judges. Flair would be cool too but he's under the WWE contract.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189688166111989761
Mox vs. Omega is now unsanctioned.

First off, Mox's promo was great. He had so much fire and conviction in his voice.

Now, I'm undecided on whether or not I like this being an unsanctioned match. I mean it's already their 3rd one in months so it kind of waters down the concept. Plus I kind of wanted Mox vs. Omega I to be a normal wrestling match.

Now to the argument of them pigeonholing Mox, to be fair they address that with Mox's frustrations. Gonna be an interesting dynamic.


----------



## Taroostyles

Theres 2 reasons they did this. One is that they want both guys in the title mix sooner than later and this match wont officially count towards rankings. 

Also it opens up the door for a protected finish. Honestly these are their 2 best overall talents and to me should be their next 2 world champions, theres more money to be made down the line for a title rematch.


----------



## Oracle

I dont know so far only 4 matches have been announced and theirs only one episode of Dynamite left. 

Thought we would get some more announcements for this.

TBH i can actually see Jericho and Cody going for the full 60 mins based on how few matches there are on this card which is a scary thought


----------



## BigCy

RapShepard said:


> I definitely don't want to watch an hour long match lol. But I'll give them credit for at least introducing it. That way if it ever happens it doesn't come off like an ass pull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree more time limit draws just seems like doing their own version of WWE's trading wins. I'd much rather them avoid a match up than pull a bunch of draws. Not saying never have draws. But having them go to a draw because you're afraid to have someone lose is a cop out.
> 
> I also disagree the time limit draw is what helped Darby. Him being awesome and having a damn good match is what made him. I mean hell his time limit draw wasn't like the Mox vs Pac were PAC just wasn't beaten. Darby's came down to "nah he was done, but saved by the Bell". I don't think his performance is any less over had Cody got the pin.
> 
> As far as story building off judges none of it on paper sounds that interesting to me. Like the obvious is having payed off judges, and you could accomplish the exact same thing with less working parts, by paying off the ref.


Solid points Playa, I can respect the way you articulated your counter points. I'm sure you can see where I'm coming from as well. Personally that's just my particular taste to have a few more TLD's sprinkled in with the right people and I admit the judges angle could be a total flop if it's not done right. If they're going to stick with it I think they should give title matches 30 minute time limits and only have judges for title matches. To each their own, we don't have to all like the same things, thanks for being civil about it, that's hard to find around here sometimes.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Taroostyles said:


> Theres 2 reasons they did this. One is that they want both guys in the title mix sooner than later and this match wont officially count towards rankings.
> 
> Also it opens up the door for a protected finish. Honestly these are their 2 best overall talents and to me should be their next 2 world champions, theres more money to be made down the line for a title rematch.


I could see them doing it this way so they can do the #1 contenders match between the two in a straight Wrestling match as a big TV main event, maybe for the homecoming show on New Years Day.


----------



## looper007

I definitely see a SCU vs Lucha Bros rematch for the titles, maybe a TLC match or 2 out 3 fall match.

Women's title match, god knows really. I think it's too early to take the title from Riho. I think Emi Sakura vs Riho match with some time, and Sakura cutting out the queen stuff and just getting serious and been jealous of her pupil getting the big moment to shine instead of her. You can do that on next weeks show, and give them 15 minutes just to have a blow away match.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Oracle. said:


> I dont know so far only 4 matches have been announced and theirs only one episode of Dynamite left.
> 
> Thought we would get some more announcements for this.
> 
> TBH i can actually see Jericho and Cody going for the full 60 mins based on how few matches there are on this card which is a scary thought


I really don't think a 48 year old Jericho can go 60 minutes.

There has to be a women's title match announcement next week. I also think we might now get a Dustin vs Hager match. There's also gotta be a Lucha Bros match, maybe Pentagon vs Daniels. I'd also bet on a Private Party match. Then you got guys like Janela, Darby and Havoc. Janela and Spears have been beefing on Twitter too. Man, there's a lot to this roster to fill out this show.


----------



## looper007

Jericho/Cody
Omega/Mox
Bucks/LAX
Page/PAC

Riho/???? Womens title match
Lucha Bros/SCU Tag title match

You could get another match on there maybe Allin,Guevara,Janela etc.. mid card match. I'm sure we get a 6 way women's match or something probably on the pre show. Bea/Britt thing seems to have fallen to the wayside hasn't it. 

I think you could add another match or two to that card, two for the pre show.


----------



## Taroostyles

It is odd that with only 1 show left we only have 4 official matches on what should be a 8-9 match card if we go off what they did at DON and All Out. 

It does scare me a little that they are gonna go out there and try to let Cody and Jericho do some NWA throwback 60 minute draw that goes to the judges. 

It just seems weird that came out of nowhere and here we are with 4 matches a week out from the show.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

Taroostyles said:


> It is odd that with only 1 show left we only have 4 official matches on what should be a 8-9 match card if we go off what they did at DON and All Out.
> 
> 
> 
> It does scare me a little that they are gonna go out there and try to let Cody and Jericho do some NWA throwback 60 minute draw that goes to the judges.
> 
> 
> 
> It just seems weird that came out of nowhere and here we are with 4 matches a week out from the show.




They'll announce more matches, when you announce it next week, people will be more hyped up and buy the ppv. Since it will be only a few days away. 

Nah it won't go to a draw. Jericho can't wrestle that long. It's a storytelling device they are setting up early so one day when omega and okada (let me dream) or whomever have a 60 minute draw, the judges isn't something they made up on the spot


----------



## Donnie

If AEW are insane enough to book Cool Dad to wrestle 60 fucking minutes, they deserve all the shit that will come with it. DON'T DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF GOD


----------



## TD Stinger

I imagine between BTE, Dark, and Dynamite next week, they’ll add more matches.

I fully expect tag and women’s title matches to be added, along with others like the rest of the Inner Circle guys going after Cody’s guys.


----------



## Oracle

I seriously dont think Riho is going to be on the PPV at all.

STARDOM have an event on that weekend and theirs been nothing built for her so it leads me to believe she's going to be in Japan that weekend.

I see Bea and Riho are scheduled to be at Starcast but i dunno feel like its clutching at straws.


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> It is odd that with only 1 show left we only have 4 official matches on what should be a 8-9 match card if we go off what they did at DON and All Out.
> 
> It does scare me a little that they are gonna go out there and try to let Cody and Jericho do some NWA throwback 60 minute draw that goes to the judges.
> 
> It just seems weird that came out of nowhere and here we are with 4 matches a week out from the show.


No way they are letting that Jericho match go 60 minutes lol. To get the best out of this older Jericho is overbook the match, keep it short and throw in some stip and not have it be a straight out wrestling match. 

They will have a tag team title rematch maybe a 2 out 3 fall match or TLC match, I be shocked if they don't have a women's title match set up next week, I expect a 6 man tag to be throw in there maybe the Best Friends vs Janela/Havoc/Allin maybe, I expect another women's match on the card. I be surprised if Hager doesn't get a match as well.

I think some matches won't get a build, not happy that women's champ doesn't get a build for her title match and probably get a throw away match, shame really.

I think Omega/Mox, Bucks/LAX, Cody/Jericho, Page/Pac and Lucha Bros/SCU will get the most time, and you get a filler match here and there inbetween those matches.


----------



## rbl85

I think the collaboration between stardom and NJPW might have hurt their plans.


----------



## looper007

Oracle. said:


> I seriously dont think Riho is going to be on the PPV at all.
> 
> STARDOM have an event on that weekend and theirs been nothing built for her so it leads me to believe she's going to be in Japan that weekend.
> 
> I see Bea and Riho are scheduled to be at Starcast but i dunno feel like its clutching at straws.


You got to have the women's champ on the show, even if she's in a nothing filler match at least she's there. She hasn't been on the last two Dynamite shows, if that's going to be the case all the time. I reckon take the title off her and just keep her as a attraction here and there. Stardom can book around it for one weekend, she ain't winning the tournament they are having anyway. Stardom got her after AEW, that's her bread and butter not Stardom.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

looper007 said:


> You got to have the women's champ on the show, even if she's in a nothing filler match at least she's there. She hasn't been on the last two Dynamite shows, if that's going to be the case all the time. I reckon take the title off her and just keep her as a attraction here and there. Stardom can book around it for one weekend, she ain't winning the tournament they are having anyway. Stardom got her after AEW, that's her bread and butter not Stardom.


They were just waiting for fulltime Shida I think

Would not shock me to see Shida with the title in 3 months

Although, i hope the lock down Riho


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They were just waiting for fulltime Shida I think
> 
> Would not shock me to see Shida with the title in 3 months
> 
> Although, i hope the lock down Riho


It's known that AEW is her main job and Stardom is part time one, I don't know if Riho will change that once her contract runs down and she join Stardom full time there, seen as they are expected to get big pay raises there and get a great TV deal with the recent buy out, she can stay in Japan and doesn't need AEW or to travel. We don't know only time will tell. But I be surprised if she get's anywhere near as over with Stardom.

With Shida, rumors going around is that she's only staying until her contract runs out and is retiring to get into acting full time. So I don't know if AEW will strap the rocket to her as their top star, I doubt it. I'm sure she win the title though.


----------



## RainmakerV2

You know Cody matches are always overbooked to hell. I can't wait to see what tricks hes got up his sleeve for this one.


----------



## Oracle

My dream of Marty showing up here is now extremely unlikely he didnt drop the 3 man ROH tag titles.


----------



## Corey

Riho finds out who she's defending against here on this week's Dynamite. Any guesses?

I could very well see Brandi handing a title shot to Awesome Kong.


----------



## looper007

Corey said:


> Riho finds out who she's defending against here on this week's Dynamite. Any guesses?
> 
> I could very well see Brandi handing a title shot to Awesome Kong.


I personally wouldn't have that match yet, I think Riho with how over she is should be holding that title until the new year and for me with Awesome Kong and how she is now, for this women's division it wouldn't be the smartest thing to put the title on her. 

At this point I think a three way with her/Bea/Britt might be the way to go, get's a women's match on the PPV and you can also end this feud between Bea and Britt too. I wouldn't have a Shida rematch yet, let her build herself up to the audience until the next PPV. You could have a match between Emi sakura, student vs pupil. Probably won't be much interest from some but those two if given time could have a good match. 

It's a shame they have ignored Riho and her title rivals, even without Riho there they could have had someone for a few weeks taking smack about Riho. Just feels with this card outside probably 4 matches it feels thrown together which is a shame.


----------



## Oracle

Bea said in an interview that shes going to face Baker. 

https://talksport.com/sport/wrestling/623414/bea-priestley-exclusive-aew-becky-lynch/



> I would love to wrestle Rhio for the belt, but I feel I have some unfinished business with Britt Baker and a lot of people want to see us get our hands on each other, properly. I’m hoping that’s going to be that. And I’m going to end her.


----------



## Oracle

I dont think Riho is going to be on the card at all.


----------



## V-Trigger

Oracle said:


> My dream of Marty showing up here is now extremely unlikely he didnt drop the 3 man ROH tag titles.


His contract was always until late november.


----------



## Oracle

V-Trigger said:


> His contract was always until late november.


All i saw was November no date or anything.


----------



## V-Trigger

Oracle said:


> All i saw was November no date or anything.


Meltzer said late november a couple months ago.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

why would Marty sign such a long extension anyway - he could've been done end of April

When is Flip done? Maybe they wanted them to debut close to each other?


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> why would Marty sign such a long extension anyway - he could've been done end of April
> 
> When is Flip done? Maybe they wanted them to debut close to each other?



Flip is done sometime next year.

Probably waiting to see how AEW does before he commits maybe or just checking out his choices. Or maybe he likes ROH and they were paying him better. God knows really


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

looper007 said:


> Flip is done sometime next year.
> 
> Probably waiting to see how AEW does before he commits maybe or just checking out his choices. Or maybe he likes ROH and they were paying him better. God knows really


All the things coming out regarding ROH these last days and the amount they are drawing, it sounds a bit like a tough place to be at the moment

Maybe Marty wanted to make his mark outside of the Elite first

.... I am not sure that worked, as the highest he got was Trios champ

He has a lot more potential IMO


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> All the things coming out regarding ROH these last days and the amount they are drawing, it sounds a bit like a tough place to be at the moment
> 
> *Maybe Marty wanted to make his mark outside of the Elite first*
> 
> .... I am not sure that worked, as the highest he got was Trios champ
> 
> He has a lot more potential IMO


Maybe that's true but if that's the case wouldn't you want to go NXT way and be like Adam Cole and make you're mark not being a Elite guy. 

I think Marty is never going to be a leader, he was always a follower at best. He was never that big a deal even when the Elite was in ROH.


----------



## Taroostyles

I dunno about PCO and his longevity but it would be pretty cool if Marty comes in and then Flip and Brody afterwards and have Marty turn on The Elite to reform VE saying they left him behind and this is his new family. 

Would be pretty dope.


----------



## Raye

PPV is this week and we only know 4 matches, yikes


----------



## TD Stinger

Raye said:


> PPV is this week and we only know 4 matches, yikes


As long as it's not case of HIAC where WWE announced like 4 matches hours before the show, it should be fine.

I fully expect this card to be filled out after Dynamite.


----------



## patpat

They could have clearly done a better build up. Too much filler in some episodes


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> They could have clearly done a better build up. Too much filler in some episodes


You can't do a lot of story with 4-5 show.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191811760778547201


----------



## looper007

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191811760778547201


I wouldn't announce the women's title match until after Dynamite tomorrow.

I'm going maybe Hager's debut match and probably a 6 man tag or something.


----------



## Raye

I'm really curious to what they're going to announce, or maybe I shouldn't be. SCU will defend, Riho will defend, but what intrigues me the most is what else fills out the card apart from the title matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bought it today on Fite

GBP 19.99

Think this is going to be a good show


----------



## TD Stinger

My guesses for what's added:

*SCU vs. Private Party (after Private Party beats Dark Order on Dynamite)
*Riho vs. Sakura (After Sakura wins the tag match against Riho)
*Allin vs. Hager (Allin getting revenge on Hager for costing him the title)
*MJF vs. Guevara (Cody's subordinate vs. Jericho's subordinate)
*Spears vs. Janela (They teased something on BTE a few weeks ago)
*Some 6 Women's Tag to get them on the card

Pick 2 of those to be pre show matches and I think we get something like that.


----------



## Gh0stFace

This is the first time I'll be shelling out $50 for an internet wrestling show. I see a lot of available tickets which is worrying to me.. it should be sold out given the momentum they've had this year.


----------



## rbl85

Gh0stFace said:


> This is the first time I'll be shelling out $50 for an internet wrestling show. I see a lot of available tickets which is worrying to me.. it should be sold out given the momentum they've had this year.


Don't worry for the tickets. 

A lot of people wait for the "last" moment to buy them.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Baker Vs. Bea was confirmed for the Buy-in, which is kind of a bummer, they deserve the main stage.

Nonetheless, they gave Baker a phenomenal video package on Dark to hype this match.


----------



## Mox Girl

Must remember to buy the show soon, seeing Mox kick ass is gonna be worth my money and that's not even counting the rest of the show :lol


----------



## looper007

The Inbred Goatman said:


> *Baker Vs. Bea was confirmed for the Buy-in, which is kind of a bummer, they deserve the main stage.
> *
> Nonetheless, they gave Baker a phenomenal video package on Dark to hype this match.


I don't think the match will be any good, but they did deserve a place on the main card. Give them ten minutes and put them on after the opening match. That has been the only women's feud given any kind of build.

Baker's promo was very good, shows she's got plenty of heart.

Janela vs Spears also added

Mox vs Omega
Jericho vs Cody
Bucks vs LAX
Page vs Pac
Janela vs Spears

Buy in
Bea vs Britt

I'm expecting at the very least SCU first title defense on the show. I expect a Riho title match on the main show. Jake Hager vs Darby Allin. I wouldn't be surprised if we got a tag team match on the Buy in for the next tag team title contenders match. 

8 matches on the main card. Two I'm expecting on the Buy In.

Any other matches that we can expect.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I don't think Janela/Spears is officially confirmed, but it looks like it'll happen. Think that could lowkey be a really good match, Janela impressed me a lot in his matches with Omega, and Spears had a really good match with Moxley. Don't think it'll be a barn burner or anything, but should be a pretty good match if they get 10-12 minutes.


----------



## looper007

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I don't think Janela/Spears is officially confirmed, but it looks like it'll happen. Think that could lowkey be a really good match, Janela impressed me a lot in his matches with Omega, and Spears had a really good match with Moxley. Don't think it'll be a barn burner or anything, but should be a pretty good match if they get 10-12 minutes.


I think it happen. They need to fill up that card quickly. Janela is great, did a thread saying he is dark horse of AEW so far. I think he get a good match out of Spears. It's the perfect match after a blow away opening match, fan's can catch a breather and this match should be 15 minutes at most. As you said it won't be a barn burner as I don't think Spears has it in him to produce one.


----------



## Taroostyles

I'm gonna say for the tag titles we get whoever wins the Dark Order/Private Party match tomorrow and The Lucha Bros challenging SCU in a triple threat.


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> I'm gonna say for the tag titles we get whoever wins the Dark Order/Private Party match tomorrow and The Lucha Bros challenging SCU in a triple threat.


Definitely could see that.

Definitely think we get Jake Hager debut match, seems like it be Darby Allin.

Riho title defense. 

Those three will be added to the main card.

8 matches for the main card, do you reckon that fit into a four hour show. I could see another match for the Buy In alongside Britt vs Bea. I wouldn't be surprised if we get another match for the main card too.


----------



## Jazminator

Do you guys think "Full Gear" might be a good time to debut Wardlow?


----------



## Gh0stFace

The fuck is going on... only few matches announced... but like 2 days away???


----------



## looper007

Jazminator said:


> Do you guys think "Full Gear" might be a good time to debut Wardlow?


Maybe, as they start from beginning again after Full Gear i assume with new feuds and stars debuting. Maybe have him as MJF's backup when he turns on Cody.


----------



## looper007

Gh0stFace said:


> The fuck is going on... only few matches announced... but like 2 days away???


Well going from tonight we have Bea vs Britt at the Buy In 
Janela vs Spears is pretty much locked in.

On Dynamite we should have SCU's first tag title defense, Riho's women's title match and Jack Hager vs Darby Allin announced too

*Main Card *

Omega vs Mox
Cody vs Jericho Title match
Bucks vs LAX
Pac vs Page
SCU vs ??? Tag title match
Riho vs ??? Women's title match
Jake Hager vs Darby Allin 
Joey Janela vs Shawn Spears

*Buy In*

Britt vs Bea

I wouldn't be surprised if we got a tag team match for the next contenders for tag titles. Maybe 6 women tag match. Maybe Sammy Guevara getting a match.I would expect another Buy In match. Another match being added to the main card.


----------



## Britz94xD

Gh0stFace said:


> The fuck is going on... only few matches announced... but like 2 days away???


There's 60 minute time limit for the main event. :jericho2


----------



## RKing85

Britt/Bea on the pre show seems quick and a waste on a preshow. Thought this would be built up longer and for a higher showcase.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

My girl Britt finally has a match announced for Full Gear. :mark


----------



## V-Trigger

They should have done Britt/Bea on Dynamite with the winner (Bea) facing Riho at Full Gear.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

Britt & Bea belongs on an episode of Dark. Britt is a sloppy, clunky wrestler and Bea is dangerous, boring and bowling shoe ugly


----------



## ElTerrible

The whole Bea/Britt feud is WWE level lazy "story-telling". 

They get the bonus of a real life concussion. Then they add the Battle Royal elimination and then....*NOTHING* for a month, until they announce *a pre-PPV show match. *

WTF. 

This should have been build up as a main PPV grudge match over the last month. 

Neither Bea or Britt are established characters for the wide audience. 

They were in Britt´s hometown. How about Bea takes a Steelers jersey and some terrible towels and threatens to set them on fire backstage. *Crowd boos*. To which Britt says: Oh no you gonna burn them. Please don´t hurt the towels. *Crowd laughs* To which Bea, then drags Britt´s (stuntwoman) "sister" into the picture, who is wearing a Steelers jersey. She starts to stuff Terrible Towels into her pants and lights her up. *Crowd shocked*

HEY AEW if you want to different from WWE and successful in the long run, you actually have to put in a little effort.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Betting odds for Full Gear.



> Jericho -345
> Cody +225
> 
> Moxley -230
> Omega +160
> 
> PAC -155
> Page +110
> 
> Santana & Ortiz -240
> Young Bucks +165


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Why are we trying to pigeon-hole a Women's and Tag Team Titles Championship matches on to the PPV? If their isn't a challenger, a viable and realistic challenger set up, leave them off and continue building one until the next PPV/TV title defense. Not a big deal.

WWE does Title matches for the sake of getting Titles on PPV's, to hell, if they make sense or not.

AEW is not WWE.


----------



## rbl85

ElTerrible said:


> The whole Bea/Britt feud is WWE level lazy "story-telling".
> 
> They get the bonus of a real life concussion. Then they add the Battle Royal elimination and then....*NOTHING* for a month, until they announce *a pre-PPV show match. *
> 
> WTF.
> 
> This should have been build up as a main PPV grudge match over the last month.
> 
> Neither Bea or Britt are established characters for the wide audience.
> 
> They were in Britt´s hometown. How about Bea takes a Steelers jersey and some terrible towels and threatens to set them on fire backstage. *Crowd boos*. To which Britt says: Oh no you gonna burn them. Please don´t hurt the towels. *Crowd laughs* To which Bea, then drags Britt´s (stuntwoman) "sister" into the picture, who is wearing a Steelers jersey. She starts to stuff Terrible Towels into her pants and lights her up. *Crowd shocked*
> 
> HEY AEW if you want to different from WWE and successful in the long run, you actually have to put in a little effort.


How can AEW book Priestley when she had shows in Japan ?


----------



## rbl85

I don't remember who (sorry) told me it was going to be Riho vs Sakura but you were right, GG.

For me they should have never announce it on twitter….


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW really needs to have a blow away go home show tonight. I still think a month into television was way too soon for a PPV - they should be giving away matches on free tv to keep up interest and ratings and establish a solid fanbase before making the ask to have fans pay for top matches.


----------



## ElTerrible

rbl85 said:


> How can AEW book Priestley when she had shows in Japan ?


Oh no. Well that excuses everything. Next time, just tell the TV/live audience: Sorry the talent is currently not available, we will continue this hot angle, once Priestley is back from Japan. Now that sounds like a very smart strategy, 

OR

how about if you have such a business model (that allows your talent to take outside bookings), you also have to take this into account and plan out your storylines in advance accordingly. 

Casual fans are just left wondering why a hot storyline is discontinued and you do that a few times, they leave.


----------



## Asuka842

https://twitter.com/AEWrestling/status/1192110643001909249

Riho vs. Emi Sakura. Emi is the best choice. Teacher vs. Student is a ready made story right there.


----------



## Corey

I'm sure that will be structurally fine but I have no interest in it at all. A piss break & beer run match for me tbh.


----------



## Taroostyles

They kind of booked themselves into a corner as Britt was really the only challenger who had any build but putting her with Bea makes more sense if shes not gonna win the title.


----------



## Bosnian21

They’ve done a pretty poor job booking the women’s division and giving it any sort of a storyline tbh.


----------



## TD Stinger

I know Riho vs. Sakura is for the title and therefore should be on the main show. But when Britt vs. Bea has been built for 4 months and has a lot more heat to it and it ends up on the pre show, I don't know, just a weird position to be in.


----------



## Jonhern

looper007 said:


> Well going from tonight we have Bea vs Britt at the Buy In
> Janela vs Spears is pretty much locked in.
> 
> On Dynamite we should have SCU's first tag title defense, Riho's women's title match and Jack Hager vs Darby Allin announced too
> 
> *Main Card *
> 
> Omega vs Mox
> Cody vs Jericho Title match
> Bucks vs LAX
> Pac vs Page
> SCU vs ??? Tag title match
> Riho vs ??? Women's title match
> Jake Hager vs Darby Allin
> Joey Janela vs Shawn Spears
> 
> *Buy In*
> 
> Britt vs Bea
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if we got a tag team match for the next contenders for tag titles. Maybe 6 women tag match. Maybe Sammy Guevara getting a match.I would expect another Buy In match. Another match being added to the main card.


Hope sammy gets a match and a win, he has been taking too many losses.


----------



## Jonhern

Bosnian21 said:


> They’ve done a pretty poor job booking the women’s division and giving it any sort of a storyline tbh.


An easy way to build something is to get some women into the two fighting factions of the elite and inner circle, why do they have to just be men?


----------



## rbl85

Omega vs Mox will be the last match


----------



## Taroostyles

Something tells me part of the reason for the unsanctioned stip is so that Cody and Jericho can be the official main event but now they wont have to try and follow Mox and Omega which will be insane. 

Think it also pretty much confirms what we already knew which is Jericho is gonna retain.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I'm going to be tight if Hikaru Shida doesn't make it on this PPV, but I guess there isn't really a spot of her.


----------



## looper007

Corey said:


> I'm sure that will be structurally fine but I have no interest in it at all. A piss break & beer run match for me tbh.


That's a shame, cause this probably be one of the matches of the night.


----------



## looper007

TD Stinger said:


> I know Riho vs. Sakura is for the title and therefore should be on the main show. But when Britt vs. Bea has been built for 4 months and has a lot more heat to it and it ends up on the pre show, I don't know, just a weird position to be in.


Riho is more over then both Bea and Britt, let's call a spade a spade here. This Riho vs SAkura match will a lot better of match too, have no doubt in my mind. If I was going for a match that would be better performed I go for the title match every day of the week.


----------



## Oracle

Taroostyles said:


> They kind of booked themselves into a corner as Britt was really the only challenger who had any build but putting her with Bea makes more sense if shes not gonna win the title.


Perfect example as to why in the long run the wins and losses thing just wont work. 

Emi has one freaking one for christ sake so either her and Jamie should go over Riho tonight or the wins and losses thing is total bs.

If were going off wins and losses Allie should be getting the title shot. 

horrible booking imo


----------



## patpat

Riho vs emi is gonna be so ridiculously good,lmao


----------



## Oracle

patpat said:


> Riho vs emi is gonna be so ridiculously good,lmao


That's not the point if its going to be good or not. 

The point is it makes no sense booking wise.


----------



## patpat

Oracle said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riho vs emi is gonna be so ridiculously good,lmao
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point if its going to be good or not.
> 
> The point is it makes no sense booking wise.
Click to expand...

??? What? I am not taking part in any previous conversation. I am saying the match will be good. Lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

looper007 said:


> Riho is more over then both Bea and Britt, let's call a spade a spade here. This Riho vs SAkura match will a lot better of match too, have no doubt in my mind. If I was going for a match that would be better performed I go for the title match every day of the week.


Is Riho objectively more over then Bea or Britt? Sure, but let's not act like Riho is Becky Lynch and Bea and Britt are Dana Brooke in that regard either.

And even if that is the case, that doesn't mean I am invested in Riho's match. Tonight is the 1st time and only time we'll really see Riho and Sakura interact before Full Gear which is 3 days away. And from what I've seen of Sakura, I mean I'm sure the match will be solid but I'm not gonna say I think it'll be a barn burner.

And with the other match you have a built in rivalry and built in heat. Who knows which one will be better, all I can tell you is I'm far more interested in the Pre Show match than the title match.


----------



## Asuka842

https://mobile.twitter.com/EmiSakura_gtmv/status/1192156408327753728

Mama bear fighting her cub.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

patpat said:


> ??? What? I am not taking part in any previous conversation. I am saying the match will be good. Lmao


This is really all I give a shit about. I have to think enough all day long, I don't want to have to use my brain to follow anything when I'm watching wrestling. I don't really much care about intricate story lines (hence my extreme dislike for promos). Give me a simple reason why two wrestlers want to beat each other up, they don't even have to be good ones, just simple, and then show me some good action when they actually get to it. Brawl, chain wrestling, or 'flippy shit', I don't care just make it _fun to watch_. AEW has given me this so far. Riho vs Emi should be more of exactly that.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

The debate isn't which match is better or has more heat. The question is why didn't AEW make Britt Baker champion if she was the one who they actually wanted to invest more time and heat into. Why is Riho champion if their plan was for Britt Baker and Bea Priestly to be the more important and interesting match on this PPV and for the women's title fight to be thrown together with no build 

:eyeroll2

Just pretty much devaluing the title


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Trash women's title match. Omega needs to leave AEW for the company to reach is maximum potential IMO.


----------



## RiverFenix

Issue with Britt is that she's still active as a dentist - so she's part time. Do you really want your champion and women's face to be a part time wrestler. Kayfabe wise I mean it makes the rest of your division look pretty crummy they can't beat somebody with a day job.


----------



## rbl85

Trash post. I'mTheGreatest needs to leave wrestlingforum for the forum to reach is maximum potential IMO.


----------



## Sir Linko

This will be literally the first time I ever spent $50 on a PPV in my entire life. AEW managed to make me think it's worth it. And it totally fucking will be.


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## looper007

One thing still unanswered will Jake Hager make his debut at Full Gear.


----------



## Corey

Jesus fuck that ending on Dynamite made me even MORE excited for this Saturday my god :sodone


----------



## TD Stinger

So officially:

*Jericho vs. Cody
*Mox vs. Omega
*PAC vs. Hangman
*Bucks vs. LAX
*Riho vs. Sakura
*Lucha Brothers vs. Private Party vs. SCU
*Bea vs. Baker

Potential:

*Spears vs. Janela

Honestly as long as the main matches deliver (Cody vs. Jericho and Omega vs. Mox) this show will be a success. Everthing else will just be gravy.


----------



## looper007

TD Stinger said:


> So officially:
> 
> *Jericho vs. Cody
> *Mox vs. Omega
> *PAC vs. Hangman
> *Bucks vs. LAX
> *Riho vs. Sakura
> *Lucha Brothers vs. Private Party vs. SCU
> *Bea vs. Baker
> 
> Potential:
> 
> **Spears vs. Janela
> *
> Honestly as long as the main matches deliver (Cody vs. Jericho and Omega vs. Mox) this show will be a success. Everthing else will just be gravy.


That's got to be a dead cert now after tonight.

I be shocked if we don't get Hager's debut match on the card and maybe a 6 man tag for the pre show


----------



## Chan Hung

What a way to end the show. I'm ready to order the PPV


----------



## V-Trigger

Cody's promo was one of the best promos of the last 20 years. I don't give a shit about what anybody says.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


This is tremendous, everyone should watch it, and I hope TNT plays it on Friday like they did before All Out.


----------



## Corey

Those exchanges between Riho and Sakura were awesome towards the end of the match. Made me way more excited for their title bout.


----------



## RKing85

I was going to say I didn’t think they did a great job of building for the PPV, but those last 5 minutes were chaotic and hooked me for Saturday more so.


----------



## Oracle

I think Janela vs Spears will be on the pre show.

6 matches on the main card and 2 on the pre show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Entitled Millennial vs Carny Succubus?


----------



## looper007

Oracle said:


> I think Janela vs Spears will be on the pre show.
> 
> 6 matches on the main card and 2 on the pre show.


Is it four hours for everything including the pre show. Or is it a hour for pre show and 4 hours for the main card.

I'm guessing with the card it's 4 hours and a extra hour for the pre show.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Spending my $50 on the show as well, the card is looking STACKED, I hope this PPV does a better buyrate than All Out, will be interesting to see the effects TV has on the buyrate. You can argue having more content is going to make people less excited for the show and willing to spend $50, but I think they've done a phenomenal job in building the show.


----------



## RKing85

I would assume it's a 1 hour pre show and a 4 hour PPV like their other PPV shows has been.

Spears got crickets when he came out tonight. Janela going to have to carry the crowd reactions in that match. He is more than capable of doing that.


----------



## Corey

What to do with the rest of the roster for the PPV... if anything? I imagine Hager and MJF will be in their respective guys corners for the main event. Then we have:

Best Friends & Orange Cassidy
Darby Allin
Jimmy Havoc
Jack Evans & Angelico
Dark Order
Sammy Guevara
Kip Sabian
Jurassic Express

Easy to throw together a 6-man for the Buy In. Something like Darby & Jurassic Express vs. Kip Sabian & Hybrid 2.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Corey said:


> What to do with the rest of the roster for the PPV... if anything? I imagine Hager and MJF will be in their respective guys corners for the main event. Then we have:
> 
> Best Friends & Orange Cassidy
> Darby Allin
> Jimmy Havoc
> Jack Evans & Angelico
> Dark Order
> Sammy Guevara
> Kip Sabian
> Jurassic Express
> 
> Easy to throw together a 6-man for the Buy In. Something like Darby & Jurassic Express vs. Kip Sabian & Hybrid 2.


Not everyone should be on every PPV. PPV spots should be coveted.


----------



## Corey

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Not everyone should be on every PPV. PPV spots should be coveted.


Oh absolutely. I'm not saying they need to fit everyone in I'm just saying they're still a ton of names left if they wanna put more matches on.

I'd be totally fine with a 6 or 7 match main card so everything gets a good amount of time.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Corey said:


> Oh absolutely. I'm not saying they need to fit everyone in I'm just saying they're still a ton of names left if they wanna put more matches on.
> 
> I'd be totally fine with a 6 or 7 match main card so everything gets a good amount of time.


I mean, I'll be hella biased and say Hikaru Shida should be on the show, but they already have two women's matches booked, so I don't think that's going to happen haha.


----------



## TD Stinger

If they add Spears vs. Janela that’s 7 main card matches and 1 pre show match.

Honestly that’s enough. One knock you can have on some of AEW’s first big shows is having too much stuff going on with them. I want the main matches to get the time they deserve and for the show to have a solid pace.

Less matches allow you to do that. The only thing that should be added is some other pre show tag match or something with MJF and Guevara.


----------



## Taroostyles

I think a preshow match like Dark Order and Hybrid Two vs Best Friends and Jurassic Express will get added but the main card will stay 7 matches. 

I would rather everything there get the time it needs than add another match.


----------



## Buhalovski

I prefer shorter PPVs and more stacked cards.

4-5-6 hours+ for a B PPV is a WWE thing and makes the stuff a little bit sloppy at times.


----------



## V-Trigger

Tsvetoslava said:


> I prefer shorter PPVs and more stacked cards.
> 
> 4-5-6 hours+ for a B PPV is a WWE thing and makes the stuff a little bit sloppy at times.


This isn't a B PPV by any means. AEW is going to only have 4 ppvs a year. They need to be stacked from top to bottom.


----------



## rbl85

Tsvetoslava said:


> I prefer shorter PPVs and more stacked cards.
> 
> 4-5-6 hours+ for a B PPV is a WWE thing and makes the stuff a little bit sloppy at times.


Full Gear si not a B PPV (i might have misunderstood your post)


----------



## rbl85

Hikaru Shida will not be at Full Gear.

She's back to Japan to do her Makai show.


----------



## RiverFenix

When Rhodes vs Jericho has a 60 minute time limit and the possibility of judges declaring the winner, I just don't think you can stack a card and tip off the fact that the title match might not go near the limit. 

Something I would like to see would be a "swing match" that could be booked for the card that would only happen on Saturday if time permitted, but otherwise would air on Dynamite next Wednesday. 

This would be a neat trick of building up a match as PPV caliber then potentially giving it away on free television a few days later. 

You have this for every PPV - sometimes they fight on PPV other times they're moved to Dynamite depending on the time constraints. 

UFC air prelim fights to fill time if there is a flash knock out or two in main card matches and they hae air time to fill. MLW kayfabes they have young lions waiting in the back just in case a scheduled match doesn't happen (injury, or pre-match attack or whatever).


----------



## imthegame19

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Not everyone should be on every PPV. PPV spots should be coveted.


I agree it just shows how big AEW roster is that so many people get left off tv or ppv. Yet fans complain when they don't sign more wrestlers. I do think AEW is trying to do too much tho.


Look at Darby Allin he was in spotlight for a few weeks. Then like that he was gone and put on AEW Dark or not on tv at all. That kinda of killed his momentum. They should have at least did Darby vs Sammy match or something at Full Gear.


AEW trying to give fans good long matches. While pushing singles, tag and woman's division. Right now there trying to push Young Bucks, Santana/Ortiz, Lucha Bros, SCU, Private Party in tag. Singles they are pushing Jericho, Moxley, Cody, Omega, Page, MJF, Hager, Pac, Sammy Guvevera,Janela, Spears and they were Darby Allin. Then there's like 5-7 woman they are pushing as well. 


They are trying to give each division enough time to shine and have long matches. But IMO outside of the title feud. It all feels kind crammed and doesn't stand out. Going forward they need to scale back a little bit. Maybe have some 7 or 8 minute matches instead or 10-13 minute ones lol. While some shows the tag or woman's division won't get much time eta. Some weeks it's better to do less with certain divisions(like tag) to keep it fresh. While giving midcard guys some time to have feuds. 


Like Darby not having anything to do after having title shot a few weeks ago isn't good booking by AEW. Even Spears/Janela feud got like 2-3 minutes. If guys like Darby, Janela and Spears type role with the company is just to lose to top guys on tv matches(heck Kip Sabian and Jimmy Havoc can barely get on tv). Then get thrown in random feuds with each other. Well you are gonna have some unhappy guys after a while. At least with Sammy Guvevera he's losing his singles to top guys. But he's at least in the spotlight every week.


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192440130465873920


----------



## TripleG

Different set for the PPV? That's cool! 

There are certain things I miss about WCW and Attitude Era WWF and the different sets for each show is one of them. 

I mean, I miss the days where all I had to do was look at the set for one second and I knew immediately I was watching Bash at the Beach, Halloween Havoc, or Great American Bash.


----------



## Jedah

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Not everyone should be on every PPV. PPV spots should be coveted.


Agreed and one thing I'm leery about is that a lot of these matches at Full Gear were just thrown together.

The build for Jericho vs. Cody, the Bucks vs. Santana/Ortiz, and Mox vs. Omega has been excellent.

The build for the tag title match was good too, with the tournament and now the very over Private Party getting a crack.

Riho vs. Sakura was slapped together at the last minute and it showed in that stupid 50/50 booking last night, but at least it's still a title match.

But Shawn Spears vs. Joey Janela? Slapstick build to a match that absolutely doesn't need to be happening at Full Gear. It's just bloating the card. Same thing basically goes for Pac vs. Page again, though they at least tried with that build.

Priestly vs. Baker at least has some build but also doesn't feel necessary.

AEW shouldn't take a page from WWE's playbook and bloat their PPVs the way they've been. I get it before they went on TV, but it isn't necessary now. Those three matches can be cut to shave an hour off the time and it would be a much better show. Keep it to 2-3 hours. As bad as NXT has been lately, they've at least been sticking to that format for their TakeOver shows. It works perfectly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Corey said:


> Those exchanges between Riho and Sakura were awesome towards the end of the match. Made me way more excited for their title bout.


big boss chemistry with those two

clear master and student

that end was flawless


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Tsvetoslava said:


> I prefer shorter PPVs and more stacked cards.
> 
> 4-5-6 hours+ for a B PPV is a WWE thing and makes the stuff a little bit sloppy at times.


..... this is not a B ppv


----------



## RiverFenix

So PP was added to the tag title match to eat the pin right? As reason to have Penta/Fenix still front and center in the tag title #1 contender math?

I mean if there was going to be a Penta/Fenix title win, you wouldn't have PP there right? I guess it could be where Penta/Fenix pin PP, which would then set up Penta/Fenix vs SCU again in short order. 

That might be the better way to go. Put the titles on Penta/Fenix now, and it sets up a heads up title match at the next PPV likely headlined by _The Match Beyond_. 

Adding PP extends the LB vs SCU title feud though another PPV. SCU won on a roll up - nothing decisive. LB won by not even pinning the champs - so not decisive. PP just included in the title match with the other two teams is rub enough for them even in eating the pin.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So PP was added to the tag title match to eat the pin right? As reason to have Penta/Fenix still front and center in the tag title #1 contender math?
> 
> I mean if there was going to be a Penta/Fenix title win, you wouldn't have PP there right? I guess it could be where Penta/Fenix pin PP, which would then set up Penta/Fenix vs SCU again in short order.
> 
> That might be the better way to go. Put the titles on Penta/Fenix now, and it sets up a heads up title match at the next PPV likely headlined by _The Match Beyond_.
> 
> Adding PP extends the LB vs SCU title feud though another PPV. SCU won on a roll up - nothing decisive. LB won by not even pinning the champs - so not decisive. PP just included in the title match with the other two teams is rub enough for them even in eating the pin.



... or PP to get the shock win?


----------



## Intimidator3

TripleG said:


> Different set for the PPV? That's cool!
> 
> There are certain things I miss about WCW and Attitude Era WWF and the different sets for each show is one of them.
> 
> I mean, I miss the days where all I had to do was look at the set for one second and I knew immediately I was watching Bash at the Beach, Halloween Havoc, or Great American Bash.


Yeah loved those sets. If you go back to the DDP/Macho Man feud, they used the sets of all the ones you mentioned plus Spring Stampede and beat the hell out of each other with them. I know a couple of spots were a tombstone cracked over a head and a bbq grill getting dumped on one of them.


----------



## Jedah

Private Party will likely take the pin but I don't think Lucha Bros are going to continue being contenders after this.

Santana and Ortiz are coming for those titles. They'll be top contenders after they beat the Bucks on Saturday.


----------



## RiverFenix

Jedah said:


> Private Party will likely take the pin but I don't think Lucha Bros are going to continue being contenders after this.
> 
> Santana and Ortiz are coming for those titles. They'll be top contenders after they beat the Bucks on Saturday.


I could see that as well. However if they go AEW War Games at the next PPV, Santana and Ortiz would have to be in the match backing Jericho's side right? If the World Title is not defended that PPV card, I think the tags would need to be in a big time feud. 

SCU vs Lucha Brothers for the titles would be a 4-5 month program by then.


----------



## AEWMoxley

The Countdown episode they did for this is the best they've done yet. Reminds me of those UFC countdown shows, which I absolutely love.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEWMoxley said:


> The Countdown episode they did for this is the best they've done yet. Reminds me of those UFC countdown shows, which I absolutely love.


Yep. I only wish there was more exposure for it. When I was watching it live on youtube last night there was 5500 others only watching it. 

Ideally you put this on TNT on Saturday night at 7PM as part of the buy in. Throw a couple matches between the vignettes and promo's and you have yourself a pre-show to help sell the PPV come 8pm.


----------



## BigCy

Jedah said:


> Agreed and one thing I'm leery about is that a lot of these matches at Full Gear were just thrown together.
> 
> The build for Jericho vs. Cody, the Bucks vs. Santana/Ortiz, and Mox vs. Omega has been excellent.
> 
> The build for the tag title match was good too, with the tournament and now the very over Private Party getting a crack.
> 
> Riho vs. Sakura was slapped together at the last minute and it showed in that stupid 50/50 booking last night, but at least it's still a title match.
> 
> But Shawn Spears vs. Joey Janela? Slapstick build to a match that absolutely doesn't need to be happening at Full Gear. It's just bloating the card. Same thing basically goes for Pac vs. Page again, though they at least tried with that build.
> 
> Priestly vs. Baker at least has some build but also doesn't feel necessary.
> 
> AEW shouldn't take a page from WWE's playbook and bloat their PPVs the way they've been. I get it before they went on TV, but it isn't necessary now. Those three matches can be cut to shave an hour off the time and it would be a much better show. Keep it to 2-3 hours. As bad as NXT has been lately, they've at least been sticking to that format for their TakeOver shows. It works perfectly.


Disagree. Not EVERY match needs to have a build of some sort, your top matches yeah, but most people just want to see some wrestling, and sometimes stories start with some of these slap-on matches. 

Also it wouldn't be much of a PPV with only 4-5 matches on the card and not to mention piss people off that pay $50 for a good 7-10 match card not half of that, if they go that route they better only be charging $20-$25 for their PPV's because no way is any significant number of people going to pay $50 for a 2-2.5 hour show.


----------



## rbl85

Can someone explain me how it's possible that in 2 sections there is less than 5 seats sold (on Ticketmaster) and StubHub is selling 15 and 19 tickets on those sections ?


----------



## V-Trigger

rbl85 said:


> Can someone explain me how it's possible that in 2 sections there is less than 5 seats sold (on Ticketmaster) and StubHub is selling 15 and 19 tickets on those sections ?


Stubhub is secondary market. Those tickets are "oficially" sold.


----------



## rbl85

V-Trigger said:


> Stubhub is secondary market. Those tickets are "oficially" sold.


No what i mean is let's say there is a section with only 5 blue seats missing (sold) on Tickemaster.

How can Stubhub sell 15 tickets on this section if Ticketmaster said that only 5 seats were sold on the very same section ?


----------



## TripleG

Thoughts and Predictions: 

*PRESHOW MATCH*
Dr. Britt Baker Vs. Bea Priestly
- It is the closest thing the Women's Division has to a storyline and it is getting the preshow spot? Seems weird. Anyway, I liked Britt's promo on a recent edition of Dark, but I don't think this will be much more than a standard preshow match. I'll pick *Baker* to get the win. 

*SINGLES MATCH*
"The Chairman" Shawn Spears w/Tully Blanchard Vs. "The Bad Boy" Joey Janella 
- This feels rushed and random, but I'm glad both guys are getting a little bit of spotlight on the PPV. I especially like Spears and want to see more from him. I think *Spears* gets the win here and keeps his name at least in the middle of the singles division rankings. 

*AEW WOMEN'S CHAMPIONSHIP*
Riho Vs. Emi Sakura
- Yeah, I don't care. Everyone has said it, but the Women's Division is just lacking story and purpose at the moment and this feels slapped together just to have a title match on the PPV. I see no reason for *Riho* to lose the title here, but hopefully after Full Gear they can get the Women's Division on track. 

*AEW TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP 3 WAY MATCH*
So Cal Uncensored -c- Vs. The Lucha Bros Vs. Private Party
- This should be a fun action packed match, but I don't see much chance for a title change after SCU just won the belts. Some have said that maybe they should have saved the tournament finals for the PPV, but I get wanting to create a big moment on TV after weeks of build up. Anyways, should be a fun match and I think *SCU* will retain before eventually crossing paths with Santana and Ortiz. 

*RETURN MATCH*
"Hangman" Adam Page Vs. "The Bastard" Pac
- I expect a good match here and they have done some things to really spice up the heat between the two. I say *Pac* wins and Hangman gets left at a crossroads that ultimately leads to him turning heel against The Elite. 

*TAG TEAM: THE ELITE VS. THE INNER CIRCLE*
The Young Bucks Vs. Proud 'N Powerful
- AEW has done a great job handling Santana and Ortiz as these thugs that beat up and attack whoever they want, whenever they want. I also think that they will probably get the big win here, so I say *Proud 'N Powerful* take the win and ultimately go on to shoot for the Tag Team Titles. 

*AEW WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP*
Chris Jericho -c- w/Sammy Guevara Vs. Cody w/MJF
_If Cody Doesn't Win, He Can Never Challenge for the AEW World Title Again_
- They have built this match up expertly in recent editions of Dynamite. Jericho's attack on the first episode, Cody's promo, the video packages, the VIP suite attack, the contract signing, and last night's wild brawl all combined to help make this match feel like it is can't miss. The added stipulation adds a layer of intrigue too. Will Cody lose and never go for the title (until he turns heel and abuses his power to break the rule anyway)? Will Jericho get himself DQ'd and expose that loophole? Or will Cody win? It went from being an obvious "Jericho Wins" situation and made it a little bit more unpredictable, which is good. I can't wait to see what happens here, but I will predict *Chris Jericho* to retain, possibly due to the Hangman heel turn I predicted earlier. 

*LIGHTS OUT, UNSANCTIONED MATCH*
Kenny Omega Vs. Jon Moxley
- This is one of those matches that I can just feel the chemistry and intensity between the two. Every time they interact on TV, I just get the feeling that this is the match to see, and maybe it worked out in the long run that it didn't happen at All Out because now we have had to wait even longer for it and the anticipation is that much greater. I think these two are going to have a wild, balls to the walls, and bloody match that will tear the house down. It might possibly be the match that Moxley wanted to have with Lesnar at Wrestlemania a couple of years ago. Who wins? Again, it is a tough call, and the fact that the win doesn't count on their records makes that call even tougher. Do you have Kenny get his first big win on PPV or do you have Moxley stand tall at the end of the PPV? Its a coin toss for sure, but I'll go with *Kenny Omega* to get the win. 

The top two matches for this show are absolutely can't miss and I am chomping at the bits to see those. Everything else looks like it could fill the card out nicely as well.


----------



## RiverFenix

Baker wins - face of women's division, top contender to challenge Riho eventually makes her a target of Brandi. Brandi w/Kong vs Britt allows Riho to feud with better wrestlers for the title. Bea isn't full time. 

Spears wins - he can use veteran guile and Tully's cheating to win. Janela gains with another competitive loss here. Spears needs the win more than Janela as crazy as that sounds. 

Riho retains. No reason to put the title on Emi here. 

I'd put the titles on Lucha Brothers, with PP eating the pin. Sets up a final match between SCU vs LB at the next PPV. SCU won with flash roll-up, LB wins by not even pinning SCU. 

PAC beats Hangman. PAC stays in the title canopy, Hangy's losing is part of his story right now. 

PnP beat Bucks. I think last two official matches will bleed into each other a bit. Might have a schmozz non-finish here. Maybe an injury angle setting up the title match. 

Bucks wrestling the match before, Dustin out injured and Omega focused on Moxley, Cody only has MJF really backing him up. Jericho will have Guevara and Hager fresh from his stable. Enter the Hangman. But who's side is he on Tony? Sammy and MJF neutralize each other leaving Hager unchecked - Page comes out to even the sides again before turning on Cody and then rolling out of the ring and heading to the back as Jericho pins Cody for the win. 

Cody vs Page could be Cody's next singles feud. Hangman doesn't have to side with Inner Circle - could lone wolf it, or even take on Tully Blanchard as a manager. Add a tag team to Tully's operation (Did The Revival re-sign with wwe?) and you have another faction with a lot of animosity at The Elite. 

Mox over Omega. Mox can't lose an unsanctioned match. Omega can explain/complain after that he wasn't focused after what happened in the match before.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

That AEW Countdown video is amazing. My hype for this PPV is unreal. It's been years since I've been this excited for a PPV.


----------



## Jedah

BigCy said:


> Disagree. Not EVERY match needs to have a build of some sort, your top matches yeah, but most people just want to see some wrestling, and sometimes stories start with some of these slap-on matches.
> 
> Also it wouldn't be much of a PPV with only 4-5 matches on the card and not to mention piss people off that pay $50 for a good 7-10 match card not half of that, if they go that route they better only be charging $20-$25 for their PPV's because no way is any significant number of people going to pay $50 for a 2-2.5 hour show.


That part is true. I was thinking about streaming. Yeah, if there's only a few you might be pissed at shelling out the money for PPV, but I'd say you book smarter, not more matches for their own sake. Make the important ones longer if you need to stretch the time to 3-4 hours, or alternatively, squeeze every angle out of the weekly shows you can.

For example, why isn't Sammy Guevara on the show? Him vs. MJF would feel much more appropriate for Full Gear than Spears vs. Janela, even if they didn't interact too much. The card would feel more important.


----------



## looper007

Pre Show:

1-Britt Baker vs. Bea Priestly - *Bea wins by cheating*

Main Show:

2-SoCal Uncensored (c) vs. Lucha Bros vs. Private Party for the AEW Tag Team Titles - *SCU wins pinning PP
*
3-Adam Paige vs. Pac - *Adam Page wins clean*

4-Joey Janela vs. Shaun Spears - *Spears wins*

5-The Young Bucks vs. Santana and Ortiz - *Santana and Ortiz win due to cheating*

6-Riho (c) vs. Emi Sakura - *Riho retains clean*

7-Chris Jericho (c) vs. Cody for the AEW Chamionship - *Jericho wins after a ref bump and MJF turns on Cody or Someone new debuts and costs Cody the match*

8-Kenny Omega vs. John Moxely in a Non Sanctioned Match - *Kenny Omega wins decisively*


----------



## PavelGaborik

You cannot have your most over star lose in his first big PPV match in the company. Especially now that we know it's unsanctioned. 

Mox has all the momentum in the world right now, and they have to run with it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Mox should actually totally decimate Omega given it's unsanctioned. Omega might _think_ he wants to fight with barbed wire weapons, but only Mox has proven ready, willing and able. 

It should be 15 minutes of Kenny realizing he's not about the barbed wire and thumbtack life and running away from Mox who pursues him like a horror movie murderer.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Mox losing would be a complete joke - Now isn't the time 

As other have said just too much momentum on Moxley's side to be giving Omega the win.


----------



## RiverFenix

I mean I get the barbed wire broom is in reference to his "Cleaner" gimmick, but it's also very unserious. Announcers should be asking "Has Omega really thought this through"? Would you bring a broom to fight somebody with a baseball bat? I mean it's not like Kenny grabbed it out of necessity to use to try and keep a predatory Moxley at a distance, he chose to bring a broom to a baseball bat fight. You can't swing a broom with any speed, the business end acts as a sail and slows down the swing. And the bat would splinter the broomstick on any clash. 

Omega should literally run from Moxley, beg out of the match. He can admit as much - not being about that - on Dynamite, and go on about how he's a professional wrestler, a prize fighter and challenge Moxley to a straight up wrestling match to get his (Omega's) honor back. 

Another way I could see this play out is Janela or Havoc feel mercy on Omega and come out to make the save and take the plunder punishment. Havoc should just right enjoy watching it though and would be out of character to break it up. Janela I could see being used in this way though - and could really help further getting him over. 

Omega could have a death match veteran ready to debut and interfere on his behalf to then go into a feud with Mox BUT I don't want Moxley pigeon-holed as just a NHB/Hardcore/blood and guts wrestler. Use this match to cement his hardcore credentials as a legit pain freak hard man but after it get away from these matches for him.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

My predictions: 


1-Britt Baker vs. Bea Priestly - Baker wins .. Bea is apparently part-time? Why give her a big win if she isn't going to be around? 

2-SoCal Uncensored (c) vs. Lucha Bros vs. Private Party for the AEW Tag Team Titles - Lucha Bros win .. They are so damn good they deserve the titles .. Also make the Latino community happy! 

3-Adam Paige vs. Pac - Pac wins again - Triggering AP to turn on Cody and the Elite. 

4-Joey Janela vs. Shaun Spears - Spears wins. 

5-The Young Bucks vs. Santana and Ortiz - Santana and Ortiz win due to cheating.

6-Riho (c) vs. Emi Sakura - Riho retains clean. 

7-Chris Jericho (c) vs. Cody for the AEW Championship - Jericho wins thanks to MJF ( hope not, too soon) or Adam Page ( hope so the shock value would be insane! ) 

8-Kenny Omega vs. John Moxely in a Non Sanctioned Match - Moxley wins having Omega beat your most over mega star at his own match would be terrible.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pre Show:

1-Britt Baker vs. Bea Priestly - *Britt wins*

Main Show:

2-SoCal Uncensored (c) vs. Lucha Bros vs. Private Party for the AEW Tag Team Titles - *....... I think PP takes the shock win*

3-Adam Paige vs. Pac - *Pac wins*

4-Joey Janela vs. Shaun Spears - *Spears wins*

5-The Young Bucks vs. Santana and Ortiz - *PnP wins*

6-Riho (c) vs. Emi Sakura - *Riho retains - a wild Brandi and Kong appears and kills her*

7-Chris Jericho (c) vs. Cody for the AEW Chamionship - *Jericho wins with shennanigans*

8-Kenny Omega vs. John Moxely in a Non Sanctioned Match - *Mox kills Kenny - even in Japan the story was that Kenny has a tough time with the hard stuff - like with Ishii. This story is not done. Kenny will challenge him to a ‘pure’ match next - to prove Mox can’t beat him like that*


----------



## Jedah

1. Britt Baker vs. Bea Priestley - *Baker wins.* I was wavering on this one for a while, because Riho needs a real heel challenger and thought Priestley might be it for the time being, but unfortunately it looks like it could be Brandi. If Priestley isn't going to be in the title hunt, Britt's getting her revenge.

2. SCU vs. Lucha Bros vs. Private Party - *SCU* ain't dropping those titles on the first defense. They'll pin Private Party. Lucha Bros can stay on the backburner looking strong until it's time to heat them up again while SCU moves on to bigger threats.

3. Shawn Spears vs. Joey Janela - *Spears wins,* but honestly Janela has more upside so this seems a waste. Still, they need a midcard heel until MJF makes the big turn, I guess.

4. Adam Page vs. Pac - Could go either way, but *Page* probably needs it more so I'm going with him.

5. The Young Bucks vs. Santana and Ortiz - Obviously *Santana/Ortiz win.* They're coming for SCU.

6. Riho vs. Emi Sakura - *Riho obviously wins.*

7. Chris Jericho vs. Cody - *Jericho wins.* It's just a question of how. Cody is about to embark on a long, heartbreaking road. Don't think MJF turns quite yet.

8. Kenny Omega vs. Jon Moxley - *Moxley wins.* He needs it more. Kenny Omega thinks his cold streak is behind him but he's going to be sorely mistaken. Like Cody, he's gonna be up shit's creek for a while yet.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well after a shit day personally, I’m hoping this is a show that can lift my spirits by the end of the week.

At the end of the day I think the biggest questions I have is does anyone turn. MJF? Hangman? No one?

At this point an MJF tun would just feel random, and they’ve been building something with Hangman for months on BTE. One more loss to PAC and he’s going to spiral out of control.


----------



## Oracle

SCU are not dropping the belts after literally just winning them


----------



## RiverFenix

Oracle said:


> SCU are not dropping the belts after literally just winning them


They won them on a flash roll-up. I wouldn't be surprised at all if they lose on Saturday. I don't think they're long term champs, and mostly won for the "unexpected" nature. 

You have them lose the titles with PP taking the pin and it keeps them in the title hunt while having the best tag team on the roster holding the titles for a couple television defenses before SCU vs Lucha Brothers at February PPV. 

With PnP and Bucks tied up in the larger Elite vs IC feud, and Luchasaurus out the tag scene is actually a bit lacking. LB has the star power to carry the division for the time being - just being in matches with them would elevate their challengers. I don't think Sky and Kazarian do that.


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> Well after a shit day personally, I’m hoping this is a show that can lift my spirits by the end of the week.
> 
> At the end of the day I think the biggest questions I have is does anyone turn. MJF? Hangman? No one?
> 
> At this point an MJF tun would just feel random, and they’ve been building something with Hangman for months on BTE. One more loss to PAC and he’s going to spiral out of control.


Definitely turn Hangman. That trigger is ready to be pulled. And it gives Cody his next deeply personal blood feud he can storyline for now that he's "forever" out of the title picture. 

Ideally I'd put Hangman with Tully Blanchard, have Tully been the Grima Wormtongue whispering in Adam's ear planting seeds. Page and Spears don't even have to be partners or friends, just business associates who share the same management. Of course they could team up and the like, but could mostly be two singles wrestlers still. Blanchard could have his own faction like The Heenan Family, rather than unit fighting for a common goal like the his Horsemen. "Tully's Horseman" Adam Page would be a helluva thing. Page and Spears are both disillusioned by Cody - so they would share that in common, and they could both be part of Blanchard's ultimate vendetta against the Rhodes family.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Definitely turn Hangman. That trigger is ready to be pulled. And it gives Cody his next deeply personal blood feud he can storyline for now that he's "forever" out of the title picture.
> 
> Ideally I'd put Hangman with Tully Blanchard, have Tully been the Grima Wormtongue whispering in Adam's ear planting seeds. Page and Spears don't even have to be partners or friends, just business associates who share the same management. Of course they could team up and the like, but could mostly be two singles wrestlers still. Blanchard could have his own faction like The Heenan Family, rather than unit fighting for a common goal like the his Horsemen. "Tully's Horseman" Adam Page would be a helluva thing. Page and Spears are both disillusioned by Cody - so they would share that in common, and they could both be part of Blanchard's ultimate vendetta against the Rhodes family.


Co-signed

I said awhile back I think Hangman is destined to be a ‘Horseman’

Arn owns the name, they can easily make this stable a reality


----------



## Chelsea

I'm so pumped, just watched the Dynamite ending and it was fire. Can't wait to see my favorites Jon Moxley and Chris Jericho in action.


----------



## Taroostyles

My Predictions 

Moxley over Omega 

Kenny needs the win and should go over, but this is Moxley's PPV debut technically and is just too hot to take the L. 

Jericho over Cody 

I've gone back and forth since the stip was announced last night and even so I cant see them taking the belt off Jericho yet. They've built Cody so well that it would work but theres just more of a story to tell. Hangman turns and joins the Inner Circle with MJF being the red herring. They will find a way to get Cody a shot down the line. 

Riho over Emi Sakura

Will be a great match with 2 talents that know each other so well. 0% chance Riho doesn't retain. 

SCU over Lucha Bros/Private Party

PP has had a meteoric rise, but they are in this match to take the fall. This will be off the charts and on a loaded card could be the show stealer. 

Pac over Adam Page 

I am basing this completely off the idea that Hangman is turning afterwards. If not, he desperately needs the win more. But he has been absent from all of the Elite segments and they have been absent from him as well. This will be the straw that breaks his back. 

Santana and Ortiz over The Bucks

Should be great but again the debut PPV match for LAX and The Bucks are clearly content to put guys over. This is the 1st match, this might be the easiest match to call on the show other than the women's title. 

Shawn Spears over Joey Janela

I really dig what they've done with both these guys but Joey just cant seem to get on the winning path. Tully plays the spoiler in what will be a better match than people are expecting.

Britt Baker over Bea Priestley 

Britt is their 2nd most pushed female talent and Bea hasn't been built well enough yet. Should be decent. 

Overall a loaded card with 5 potentially great matches. I really like that there's some debate on the outcomes as Mox/Omega, Cody/Jericho, and Page/Pac could all easily go one way or another.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Just gave my 50$ to B/R Live for Full Gear. I'm expecting another fantastic show. :mark

I'm guessing Moxley, Jericho, LAX, PAC, Priestley, Riho, SCU and Spears win. I hope Omega, Baker and Sakura win, though.


----------



## Geeee

I can see Cody winning the belt at Full Gear but then losing it right back to Jericho on the very next Dynamite. Although, that would be a pretty WWE thing to do...


----------



## Psychosocial

Is Moxley-Omega really main eventing? I must have missed that announcement.



TD Stinger said:


> Well after a shit day personally, I’m hoping this is a show that can lift my spirits by the end of the week.
> 
> At the end of the day I think the biggest questions I have is does anyone turn. MJF? Hangman? No one?
> 
> At this point an MJF tun would just feel random, and they’ve been building something with Hangman for months on BTE. One more loss to PAC and he’s going to spiral out of control.


Hope you have a better rest of the week man. And yeah this show should be really good.


----------



## StreetProfitsfan

Psychosocial said:


> Is Moxley-Omega really main eventing? I must have missed that announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have a better rest of the week man. And yeah this show should be really good.




It is but it isn't. Since it isn't an official match, it's not THE main event but it's the last match on the card. Since its a lights out match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweepdaleg

Is Marty going to make his debut?


----------



## Best Bout Machine

sweepdaleg said:


> Is Marty going to make his debut?


I sure hope so. I've missed seeing him on my screen.


----------



## Jazminator

Now I want Cody to win so bad. If he does, the crowd is going to explode. 

As for Marty, I hope he joins AEW, too. But I read somewhere here that his contract expires at the end of the month.


----------



## Oracle

He hasnt even dropped the ROH 3 man tag titles yet. 

zero chance Marty turns up here.


----------



## looper007

Oracle said:


> He hasnt even dropped the ROH 3 man tag titles yet.
> 
> zero chance Marty turns up here.


If it happens at all, it won't happen until December at the latest. If it happens, you just don't know if he signs up again with ROH or he goes NXT way. I know some of us are being over confident that he sign with AEW (In my personally opinion, I think he be a bigger star there then in WWE) but don't rule it out that he go to other places. 

I'm guessing he debut maybe Dynamite show before Christmas for a big surprise.


----------



## Oracle

I think Wardlow debuts here aswell


----------



## looper007

Oracle said:


> I think Wardlow debuts here aswell


What match will he debut in, if he's going to be a face could see him come out and save Janela from Spears and Blanchard.

If he's a heel and you want him to make a massive splash, no better way then to cost Cody the match and slowly down the line you find out MJF was a part of the plan, he be MJF's backup.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Probably debuts during the Spears/Janela match and wipes Joey out.


----------



## thorn123

Mox v omega, Cody v Jericho...I want all four to win....can’t remember looking fwd to a ppv this much in a very long time.


----------



## looper007

LIL' WINNING FOOT said:


> Probably debuts during the Spears/Janela match and wipes Joey out.


I reckon he's the type you go heel with first, then gradually if he's a cool badass monster heel you know once that face turns happens, it be big money.


----------



## LongPig666

sweepdaleg said:


> Is Marty going to make his debut?


Hope so!:laugh:


----------



## Taroostyles

I've heard some speculation that his contract isnt up until the end of November


----------



## looper007

According to Meltzer, after hearing feedback that their previous 2 PPVs went too long, AEW is planning to shorten the 'Full Gear' PPV to 3.5 hours. They are also cutting matches on the Buy In from 2 matches to 1 match. So the total time from the first match on the Buy In to the last match on the PPV will be 4 hours instead of 5 hours.

That's good news, fans always complaining about WWE PPV's going long and AEW's last two, now have a shorter one.

So I reckon the Buy in goes 30 mins with 15 mins for Bea/Britt match

This is how I time it out

Joey Janela vs Shawn Spears *15 mins*

SCY vs Lucha Bros vs PP *20 mins*

Riho vs Emi Sakura *20 mins*

Page vs Pac *25 mins*

The Bucks vs LAX *30 mins*

Jericho vs Cody *30 mins* (I seriously wouldn't go over that for a Jericho match these days)

Omega vs Mox *40 mins*

20 mins left for backstage stuff.


If I was match planning I'd go

1. Triple Threat Tag title match (start off with a awesome match)

2. Women's title match 

3. PAC Vs Page

4. Bucks Vs LAX

5. Janella vs Spears

6. Jericho vs Cody

7. Omega Vs Mox


You could swap the Women's title match and Janella vs Spears match around. I see more potential in women's match being very good then Spears match. I do worry about following Title match with Mox/Omega match if that would be a bad idea.


----------



## Donnie

According to Meltzer, after hearing feedback that their previous 2 PPVs went too long, AEW is planning to shorten the 'Full Gear' PPV to 3.5 hours. They are also cutting matches on the Buy In from 2 matches to 1 match. So the total time from the first match on the Buy In to the last match on the PPV will be 4 hours instead of 5 hours.

Good to see they're listening to us. Now bring back Darby, you goons


----------



## TripleG

If that's true that they are shortening the show, GOOD!!!

Granted, AEW can get away with longer shows since they do less of them and do them on Saturdays, but still, less is more, and I'll take a quicker paced show that gets to the point over a show that long overstays its welcome.


----------



## Britz94xD

Good idea shortening it, The main events of Double or Nothing and All Out were kind of flat compared to the rest of the show because the fans were burnt out.

Hopefully they don't do the lights out match immediately before the main event. That'll kill the crowd too.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Britz94xD said:


> Good idea shortening it, The main events of Double or Nothing and All Out were kind of flat compared to the rest of the show because the fans were burnt out.


Agreed. Also I like it since I may be going and would rather not be stuck in parking garage traffic at 1AM!


----------



## A-C-P

First Major show in a long time where I neither have a solid guess on who is winning the top two matches and am equally as excited to actually see the match and who wins :trips8


----------



## looper007

TripleG said:


> If that's true that they are shortening the show, GOOD!!!
> 
> Granted, AEW can get away with longer shows since they do less of them and do them on Saturdays, but still, less is more, and I'll take a quicker paced show that gets to the point over a show that long overstays its welcome.


Maybe for All Out (which looks like it be their wrestlemania)you could go longer but for their other PPV's keep it to four hours including Buy In.



Britz94xD said:


> Good idea shortening it, The main events of Double or Nothing and All Out were kind of flat compared to the rest of the show because the fans were burnt out.
> 
> Hopefully they don't do the lights out match immediately before the main event. That'll kill the crowd too.


Lights out is the last match for Definite.


----------



## Aedubya

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> TD Stinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well after a shit day personally, I’m hoping this is a show that can lift my spirits by the end of the week.
> 
> At the end of the day I think the biggest questions I have is does anyone turn. MJF? Hangman? No one?
> 
> At this point an MJF tun would just feel random, and they’ve been building something with Hangman for months on BTE. One more loss to PAC and he’s going to spiral out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely turn Hangman. That trigger is ready to be pulled. And it gives Cody his next deeply personal blood feud he can storyline for now that he's "forever" out of the title picture.
> 
> Ideally I'd put Hangman with Tully Blanchard, have Tully been the Grima Wormtongue whispering in Adam's ear planting seeds. Page and Spears don't even have to be partners or friends, just business associates who share the same management. Of course they could team up and the like, but could mostly be two singles wrestlers still. Blanchard could have his own faction like The Heenan Family, rather than unit fighting for a common goal like the his Horsemen. "Tully's Horseman" Adam Page would be a helluva thing. Page and Spears are both disillusioned by Cody - so they would share that in common, and they could both be part of Blanchard's ultimate vendetta against the Rhodes family.
Click to expand...

Im in!!


----------



## Tilon

Fun trivia about Jericho's promo vid Wednesday:

It took zero writers on staff to produce.


----------



## V-Trigger

Based on Mox comments during his segment at Starrcast it looks like he's beating Kenny and then going after Jericho. We'll see.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Mox hasn't done anything to make friends with anyone in AEW so, it's gonna be interesting seeing him take on Inner Circle by himself.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am def. ready for this and am excited for ordering it. I cannot remember the last time I ordered a WWF/WWE ppv. I think Clinton was president. :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I haven’t made up my mind yet on this one. It’s the $50 that I’m having a hard time kissing off this month. There’s nothing that I’m not looking forward to, but there’s nothing screaming that I have to watch this, either. Probably because I’m getting my fill now on the weekly show that I wasn’t before. As it gets closer I’m leaning more towards getting it, and I most likely will, but I haven’t pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## rbl85

I Don't know where to put that but Luchasaurus hope to be back before january.


----------



## Chan Hung

Bought it on BR LIVE
:mark


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

As I stated earlier on this thread, Page is turning tomorrow night. I'm confident in that. I know BTE isn't always canon but the seeds were planted there, along with Page failing to become the first AEW champion and yet Cody is getting the next shot.

MJF is complete misdirection (although that is coming down the road). The money is on Page. A blood feud between him and Cody is what Page definitely needs to take him to the next level.


----------



## Soul_Body

Is it Saturday yet? *looks at calendar* Dammit.


----------



## Tilon

V-Trigger said:


> Based on Mox comments during his segment at Starrcast it looks like he's beating Kenny and then going after Jericho. We'll see.


There are a lot of people who he could have an alliance of convenience with, because mutual enemies.

Lots of ways to go. Good characterization going on here.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Gonna pass on getting this. Not enough interesting match ups really. And Cody going for the title already? Seriously? That's a big no right there. Kenny having to be in a garbage match because Moxley can't hang with him in the ring is an awful waste of Omega as well.


----------



## V-Trigger

Bryan Jericho said:


> Gonna pass on getting this. Not enough interesting match ups really. And Cody going for the title already? Seriously? That's a big no right there. Kenny having to be in a garbage match because Moxley can't hang with him in the ring is an awful waste of Omega as well.


If that promo on Wednesday didn't sold you on the match you should stop watching wrestling. Honestly.


----------



## RiverFenix

I feel I have to support AEW with a PPV buy. Coming off bad ratings, help to boost a PPV number knowing every purchase would be counted vs randomness of watching or not watching on television. 

I feel $50 a month is steep especially when the promise was 3-4 PPV's a year and we're not a couple months from All Out, but it also makes me think they might be looking for "proof of life" to keep Shad bankrolling this thing.


----------



## Mox Girl

Just bought the PPV on FITE, ready for tomorrow


----------



## Corey

I hope they find a way in the future to possibly make their PPVs cheaper. My dad has watched Dynamite since it started airing and would love to watch the PPV tomorrow night, but he's not spending $60 for it on Comcast. :lol


----------



## rbl85

Corey said:


> I hope they find a way in the future to possibly make their PPVs cheaper. My dad has watched Dynamite since it started airing and would love to watch the PPV tomorrow night, but he's not spending $60 for it on Comcast. :lol


Yep it's quite expensive in the US.

In Europe it's 3 times less


----------



## imthegame19

V-Trigger said:


> Based on Mox comments during his segment at Starrcast it looks like he's beating Kenny and then going after Jericho. We'll see.


Even if Moxley doesn't challenge Jericho next. He shouldn't lose to Omega or any matches in the near future. Moxley one of the few guys in the company not to take a pin yet. The character they are giving him is this toughest SOB Stone Cold type. That character didn't lose clean for a while,he got screwed and then got even.



You have him start losing matches now it takes away some of his toughness. Even Moxley said today that he doesn't care about ranking system etc. He said nobody in AEW can kick his ass and they need to sell that with his style. When Moxley lose matches at first they should be screw job loses with inference.


So you either have him challenge for the title next. Or do story line where he's getting screwed by the system. With two of his wins unsaction. Then they can give him matches vs Librarian or whatever and make a case that it wasn't a quality win. But the end game should be building him up as the next top guy to hold the title. Make him look like a strong dominant champion. Then you build up Omega or Page over a number or months to take that title away from him.


----------



## safc-scotty

Really looking forward to this, card is looking great and I'm personally very glad they've cut the length of the show down a little. Looking forward to the World title match the most after Cody's promo during the week.


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I feel I have to support AEW with a PPV buy. Coming off bad ratings, help to boost a PPV number knowing every purchase would be counted vs randomness of watching or not watching on television.
> 
> I feel $50 a month is steep especially when the promise was 3-4 PPV's a year and we're not a couple months from All Out, but it also makes me think they might be looking for "proof of life" to keep Shad bankrolling this thing.



It's 4 ppvs per year every three months. There will be one in February most likely, May, August and November. They will mix in free BR live shows like they already did with Fyter Fest and Fight for Fallen between the ppvs too.


As for the rest of your comment it's a bit dramatic lol. AEW is a top 5-10 show on Wednesday night on major cable network. They have a PPV tomorrow where they are selling at least 8,000 tickets. Normally it would take years of failure and bank rolling a company before they do this well. AEW is already working towards making Khan money investment back. That is why they aren't throwing stupid money around to get a guy like Cain Velasquez. Or write CM Punk a blank check to return or whatever. Tony Khan actually a smart businessman and I'm sure his dad is very happy so far.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Corey said:


> I hope they find a way in the future to possibly make their PPVs cheaper. My dad has watched Dynamite since it started airing and would love to watch the PPV tomorrow night, but he's not spending $60 for it on Comcast. :lol


If I didn't live in Baltimore I'd be saving money by getting a reddit stream...But I couldn't pass it up and just now bought a $100 ticket and figure parking and food will be another 100.

But man - a big wrestling event hasn't happened here since WCW folded. Being in that arena for this double main event? Can't pass this up! I feel like a kid again!


----------



## imthegame19

Bryan Jericho said:


> Gonna pass on getting this. Not enough interesting match ups really. And Cody going for the title already? Seriously? That's a big no right there. Kenny having to be in a garbage match because Moxley can't hang with him in the ring is an awful waste of Omega as well.


Lol why do you even watch AEW if you dislike the top guys? Cody way more interesting and over then anyone in WWE right now. Seth Rollins looks like a joke compared to Cody right now. Remember number 1 babyface on Smackdown who won the title at Mania? Who was that Kofi? WWE already made me forget everything he did lol. Yet Cody a mid card guy? The guy who looks like a million bucks, cuts great promos and had has the best feuds since the company started? 


Right now the only guys in AEW who look like stars are Jericho, Cody, Moxley and maybe Pac. Omega living off his New Japan rep. But his character being all over the place is making him not work. Maybe if they get him away from the Elite and do his own thing it will help him. But he's kinda on Adam Page level from what we seen in AEW so far.


I wasn't a fan of Cody at all in WWE. But only a fool would call him mid card act with the type of work he's doing now. Cody come along way and legit star now. I should ignore your Moxley hater comments. But I would like to remind you that Moxley had great matches with guys like AJ Styles, Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens etc in WWE. I'm not gonna even bring up G1 because your comment is ridiculous as always. But I would like to remind you of a thing called storyline. 


In case you missed it Unsaction matches don't count for W/L record. So what they doing here is setting up is Moxley winning the match. But Omega will end up getting opportunity that Moxley won't. Because Omega has more wins since Moxley win over Omega/Janela don't count. They are doing old Stone Cold storyline here. Trying to find a way to screw Moxley and keep him out of title picture. Even though he's gonna be the top guy. Then when Moxley over comes the odds and finally wins title. It will be a big deal.


----------



## RKing85

PPV is ordered!


----------



## DGenerationMC

imthegame19 said:


> So what they doing here is setting up is Moxley winning the match. But Omega will end up getting opportunity that Moxley won't. Because Omega has more wins since Moxley win over Omega/Janela don't count. They are doing old Stone Cold storyline here. Trying to find a way to screw Moxley and keep him out of title picture. Even though he's gonna be the top guy. Then when Moxley over comes the odds and finally wins title. It will be a big deal.


Wow, I never thought about this. I assumed we were still on Kenny's road to redemption and Mox would be the final boss when Omega gets the title next year in Chicago.

But basically turning AEW management and subtly The Elite heel against anti-authority Mox would really be something.


----------



## Corey

GimmeABreakJess said:


> If I didn't live in Baltimore I'd be saving money by getting a reddit stream...But I couldn't pass it up and just now bought a $100 ticket and figure parking and food will be another 100.
> 
> But man - a big wrestling event hasn't happened here since WCW folded. Being in that arena for this double main event? Can't pass this up! I feel like a kid again!


Hell yeah man! I'll be there too, section 206.

Btw there's been plenty of WWE PPVs in Baltimore since WCW folded (been to a few myself) but I'm not gonna try and correct you or anything if you're looking forward to this way more. :lol

AEW! AEW! AEW! Getting GEARED up for the Gear! :woo


----------



## Donnie

Mox Girl said:


> Just bought the PPV on FITE, ready for tomorrow


:mark MOXGIRL IS ALL ELITE

Show should be good times if all goes well. 

Some thoughts :rusevyes 

Jericho/CODY shouldn't be more than 15, and should have limited amounts of bullshit. Of course, its these two so i expect 30 with a ton of fuckery :mj2 

Mox/Kenneth could be incredible if they go all out with the violence, and Kenny being a psychopath in big match with a death wish. I need blood and lighttubes, you cowards. 

It sucks how badly they'v botched the story of Riho/Emi. Like, Emi trained her from the time she was an actual child and has now come to the states to beat her little protege up and take her belt, that's a fucking killer story. Shame i only knows this because others have told me. FIX THE DIVISION, YOU GOONS mega 

Bucks/PnP is either going to be really fun, or really awful. I know which i'd prefer  

The 3 Way Dance for the tag belts is in the same boat. SCU/PP are both good to very good, but the Lucha Bros are the fucking worst with their incredible ability to turn a match into a mindless forced EPIC :bunk I don't have faith the others won't get dragged into the bullshit. 

Only match I'm not looking forward to is Brit Cole vs Bea Ostrich :andre As JR would say "This will be bowling shoe ugly, folks" 

Hangy/PAC should be another super solid match from the two. I wouldn't mind an angle where Hangy snaps and chokes PAC out with a bullrope. We need Hangy with some goddamn fire behind him, and this is the way to do it. 

Hopefully Joey vs Spears is short as possible. Don't feel like watching Spears shit the bed again when given enough rope to hang himself.


----------



## looper007

Donnie said:


> Jericho/CODY shouldn't be more than 15, and should have limited amounts of bullshit. Of course, its these two so i expect 30 with a ton of fuckery :mj2
> 
> It sucks how badly they'v botched the story of Riho/Emi. Like, Emi trained her from the time she was an actual child and has now come to the states to beat her little protege up and take her belt, that's a fucking killer story. Shame i only knows this because others have told me. FIX THE DIVISION, YOU GOONS mega
> 
> Bucks/PnP is either going to be really fun, or really awful. I know which i'd prefer
> 
> The 3 Way Dance for the tag belts is in the same boat. SCU/PP are both good to very good, but the Lucha Bros are the fucking worst with their incredible ability to turn a match into a mindless forced EPIC :bunk I don't have faith the others won't get dragged into the bullshit.
> 
> Only match I'm not looking forward to is Brit Cole vs Bea Ostrich :andre As JR would say "This will be bowling shoe ugly, folks"


Good god you just deserve to put on ignore for shitting on the tag teams lol. 

Those matches will be MOTY contenders.

Sakura/Riho will be one of the matches of the night, those two can go and with a bigger crowd it should be a great match. shame the bookers didn't put enough into promoting it.

I agree that Cody vs Jericho match shouldn't be over 20 minutes imo. Jericho struggles through matches that aren't gimmicked. Cody is very good, he's no Omega when it comes to carrying Jericho. This match needs to be Sport Entertainment to the limit. 

I had to laugh at the Bea vs Britt one, I think it's one of the reasons it's on pre show, if Britt was a better worker it be on the main card. Bea is a good worker but she can't carry anyone yet. I be shocked if this isn't the worst match on the night.


----------



## imthegame19

DGenerationMC said:


> Wow, I never thought about this. I assumed we were still on Kenny's road to redemption and Mox would be the final boss when Omega gets the title next year in Chicago.
> 
> But basically turning AEW management and subtly The Elite heel against anti-authority Mox would really be something.


I'm not totally sure. But Moxley said today during his Starcast interview. That he was going to be part of a big storyline. He said there's hints of it right now. So that when people look back in a few months they will be like oh yeah that's why that happened.


They didn't show that Moxley/Tony Khan stuff or have Moxley cut a promo about it for nothing. So something is coming of that storyline. Especially after Moxley pretty much said seeds are being planted for something. Heck even having his match end up a draw with Pac is probably hint too. That someone in power is trying to hold Moxley back.



As for Omega that redemption story isn't going to work right now. He really needs to move away from Elite and being all buddies with the Bucks. It takes away from his character and makes him not feel like a star or big deal. So I hope they have better plans for him ahead then that. Heck I rather him turn heel and join with Innercircle then that. At least that would be a major surprise and something different for him.


----------



## Donnie

looper007 said:


> *Good god you just deserve to put on ignore for shitting on the tag teams lol.
> 
> Those matches will be MOTY contenders.*
> 
> Sakura/Riho will be one of the matches of the night, those two can go and with a bigger crowd it should be a great match. shame the bookers didn't put enough into promoting it.
> 
> I agree that Cody vs Jericho match shouldn't be over 20 minutes imo. Jericho struggles through matches that aren't gimmicked. Cody is very good, he's no Omega when it comes to carrying Jericho. This match needs to be Sport Entertainment to the limit.
> 
> I had to laugh at the Bea vs Britt one, I think it's one of the reasons it's on pre show, if Britt was a better worker it be on the main card. Bea is a good worker but she can't carry anyone yet. I be shocked if this isn't the worst match on the night.


Can't put me on ignore for telling the truth 

If you like mindless spot fests with zero selling and storytelling, good for you. I don't 

EDIT: That was kind of a dick response from me, my bad. I just don't think these matches won;t have things i hate, especially from the Lucha Bros. i just want some storytelling and a little bit of selling.


----------



## .christopher.

Bryan Jericho said:


> Gonna pass on getting this. Not enough interesting match ups really.


Agreed.

The only match that's had decent build for me is Jericho and Cody, but I still don't really care to see that match because Jericho, despite still being great at promos and portraying characters, is past it in the ring, and I still can't say I care to pay to see Cody even after a good promo the other night.

It doesn't help that you know every match is going to be the same either. Spot after spot, no sell after no sell. The same as every match they've shown for free on TV!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Got about 15 people coming over tomorrow, only 4 of us are super into Wrestling, but we've been rambling enough about AEW that everyone else is going to come and check it out. 

I imagine the Moxley/Omega match is going to be enough of a car wreck that casuals will be able to get super into it.

People saying that the build isn't good enough, they clearly went the UFC style of build on this show where they put the majority of stock into the main event, and traditionally those do the highest buyrates. It's smart. Would've liked to see Omega hammer home the Moxley match, but alas, that match probably sells itself to a lot of people.

Jericho/Cody on Paper 7 weeks ago looked like a meh main event, and now they've made it the most compelling world title match of the year because of the buildup.

I feel like a lot of people are expecting Cody to win, but man, I think that automatically gives him the stench of "This guy is just gonna book himself to win", and you want to do EVERYTHING you can to avoid that, I don't care how over he is right now, that can change at the drop of a dime. Honestly, part of me thinks Jericho wins and they eliminate Cody as a title challenger for years, but ultimately they will go back on it and have him challenge in like 5-7 years. These guys are going to do long form story telling.


----------



## looper007

Donnie said:


> Can't put me on ignore for telling the truth
> 
> If you like mindless spot fests with zero selling and storytelling, good for you. I don't
> 
> EDIT: That was kind of a dick response from me, my bad. I just don't think these matches won;t have things i hate, especially from the Lucha Bros. i just want some storytelling and a little bit of selling.


I know, it's cool. Different strokes for different folks I guess. I think you get Storytelling in Bucks matches but that's just me.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Jericho/Cody should definitely go on last as well.


----------



## Donnie

looper007 said:


> I know, it's cool. Different strokes for different folks I guess. I think you get Storytelling in Bucks matches but that's just me.


I love the Bucks, and think they're WAY better storytellers than they'll ever get credit for. I just don't trust others won't drag them into the mud.


----------



## Whysoserious?

.christopher. said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The only match that's had decent build for me is Jericho and Cody, but I still don't really care to see that match because Jericho, despite still being great at promos and portraying characters, is past it in the ring, and I still can't say I care to pay to see Cody even after a good promo the other night.
> 
> It doesn't help that you know every match is going to be the same either. Spot after spot, no sell after no sell. The same as every match they've shown for free on TV!


Sadly I agree, I’ll probably still watch but they really heed to stop over doing it on the way they portray watches on TV. Sometimes less is more, it still should be a good show though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The amount of old school carny fuckery with mega smoke and mirrors in Cody v Jericho is going to be :banderas

Cody is def losing and some bullshit is happening


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The amount of old school carny fuckery with mega smoke and mirrors in Cody v Jericho is going to be :banderas
> 
> Cody is def losing and some bullshit is happening


<cough-cough>...Hager...<cough-cough>


----------



## RiverFenix

MJF on one side and Guevara and Hager on the other - Bucks/LAX can have a barn burner match right before that would excuse all from interfering/counter-balancing. Omega has a big match against Mox right after and could be getting mentally prepared for it and thus not watching proceedings. Dustin Rhodes was taken out with broken arm. 

Hangman has an early match with PAC and loses. Sammy and MJF neutralize each other, but Jake Hager is still left alone to help Jericho. Hangman makes a big save entrance, glaring at Hager and Page storms from the back to even the sides. Then Hangman nails Cody and leaves as Jericho pins Rhodes.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> MJF on one side and Guevara and Hager on the other - Bucks/LAX can have a barn burner match right before that would excuse all from interfering/counter-balancing. Omega has a big match against Mox right after and could be getting mentally prepared for it and thus not watching proceedings. Dustin Rhodes was taken out with broken arm.
> 
> Hangman has an early match with PAC and loses. Sammy and MJF neutralize each other, but Jake Hager is still left alone to help Jericho. Hangman makes a big save entrance, glaring at Hager and Page storms from the back to even the sides. Then Hangman nails Cody and leaves as Jericho pins Rhodes.


You can't have people interfering during the match.

The 3 judges are here to make sure that something like that can't happen


----------



## rbl85

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Jericho/Cody should definitely go on last as well.


No because the macth is going to look bad in comparison with the Mox vs Omega match.


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> You can't have people interfering during the match.
> 
> The 3 judges are here to make sure that something like that can't happen


Three judges are only there to decide the winner or loser after 60 minutes. They're not outside enforcers or anything like that. I mean of course they'd have to take the interference into account should the match go the distance, but Jericho wouldn't plan on that, and would try to cheat to win in much shorter time.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Three judges are only there to decide the winner or loser after 60 minutes. They're not outside enforcers or anything like that. I mean of course they'd have to take the interference into account should the match go the distance, but Jericho wouldn't plan on that, and would try to cheat to win in much shorter time.


In the press release about the 3 judges.

It says " The three judges will also ensure that the blatant assists Jericho has received thus far from The Inner Circle will not be tolerated during the title bout"


----------



## Claro De Luna

What time does the buy in show start in the UK? Fite lists Full Gear for midnight but I'm not sure whether this includes the buy in show. I've decided to purchase the PPV but also want to watch the buy in show.


----------



## Soul_Body

Ok wager time. Who turns tonight? MJF? Page? I'll put up a half oz of my finest sticky and a dozen of double chocolate chip cookies on MJF. Who do you have?


----------



## TD Stinger

OK, prediction time:

*Bea vs. Britt:

I've made the point before that it's kind of weird that the women's match with the most heat and and build is on the pre show while the other one, while being for the title is on the main show despite there being virtually no build.

Now the champion should be on the main show, I just think they could have worked the division better. All my bitching aside, not quite sure what to expect here. I think they'll have a good crowd for it with it being the 1st thing fans see. In the end, I think Britt will be so focused on getting revenge she'll burn herself out and Bea will get the win.

*Winner: Bea*

*Spears vs. Janela:

Janela has gotten more over and impressed me more and more with every performance he's had so far. Whenever they introduce a mid card title, I could see him being the 1st champion. Spears on the other hand hasn't really done anything for me. The only interesting thing he's done is bash Cody with a chair. Since then, he had a disappointing performance against Cody at All Out, and really hasn't done anything to captivate me or the crowd yet. Like, Tully feels much more credible and much more interesting, and he's the manager. That's a problem.

So while I would like to see Janela get the win here, this seems set up to just give Spears a big win and put Janela down again only to rise back up eventually. Who knows, maybe Janela with his daredevil antics will be the 1st to Spears someone he can really work with. I hope so.

*Winner: Spears*

*SCU vs. Lucha Bros vs. Private Party:

So, I feel like people will get on me when I ask this, but why are the Lucha Bros in this match? Like, they lost the tag title finals and they lost clean. So, it doesn't feel like they should be given another title shot so soon after losing in the title math. Private Party however with their resume and the fact that they didn't lose in the title match feel like they fit.

That aside, this will be your wild, spot festy match. Wouldn't surprise me if this opens the main card. Private Party have no chance, it's not their time. And I know some people have picked the Lucha Bros, but I don't see the point in having SCU win the belts only to lose them 1 week later in their 1st defense.

*Winners: SCU*

*Riho vs. Sakura:

Like said when talking about Bea vs. Britt, I find it hard to get invested in this match when it was just made and the other women's match not for the title has much more heat to it. That said, based off what I saw last week on Dynamite in that tag match, as long as this match is in a good spot in the show (aka not right after one of the big matches), I think they can deliver something solid. Way too soon for Riho to drop the belt, and she's not dropping it to Sakura.

*Winner: Riho*

*Bucks vs. LAX:

The story of the Bucks vs. LAX has kind of been wrapped up in the whole Inner Circle vs. The Elite storyline so there's not that much to say about the build other than these are 2 teams who don't like each other, and that works.

Obviously will be a fun match. LAX pretty much has to win their 1st big match.

*Winners: LAX*

*Hangman vs. PAC:

Now, this is one of the more interesting matches of the night. Hangman, after starting off hot in AEW, lost 2 big matches in a row to PAC and Jericho. And since then, or even before then actually, you've seen some problems with him and the rest of the Elite.

He wanted the Bucks to corner him against Jericho, they said they couldn't. They tried to console him afterwards, he wasn't really interested. He and The Bucks have argued since then. Kenny and Cody have tried to console him and talk to him, only to pretty much get brushed off.

So yeah, Hangman seems to be going down a dark path. So this match with PAC will go one of 2 ways. Either Hangman wins, overcomes some of his demons and his relationship with The Elite is better. Or, he loses again to PAC and continues down a dark path.

It's honestly hard to pick one side or the other and that's what makes the match so intriguing. And as a match, I hope they can do better than their DC match which just felt lacking to me. In the end, I'll pick PAC to win after a mistake from Hangman that just drives him closer to the edge.

*Winner: PAC*

*Jericho vs. Cody

Now to the main events. What else can say about this build. Jericho is a great dick. Cody is a great babyface. Now it's just time to see if their styles mesh.

With the judges gimmick (please don't get close to 60. Hell 30 is pushing it) and the Inner Circle and Elite factions in play here, in the end I'm expecting this to turn into a cluster. And I hope it does, a good Attitude Era like cluster when done right can be amazing to see.

Despite Cody's stipulation, I'm picking Jericho to win here. It's just way too soon for him to drop the title and it would kind neuter the Inner Circle.

*Winner: Jericho*

*Moxley vs. Omega

Now time for the unofficial main event. Just to be quick, Dean Ambrose was my favorite wrestler in WWE (along Beck Lynch) for years while Kenny was my favorite outside of WWE for years. This was my dream match. And now, fucking finally, it's happening.

Now obviously their 1st match got cancelled at All Out. And since then the rivalry has only heated up more and more to the point where AEW has decided to make this match unsanctioned. Now, on one hand this works. These guys have put each other through glass coffee tables and threatened to use barb wire on each other. It's only fitting their 1st match should be in a hardcore match. But on the other hand, I kind of wanted a mostly clean wrestling match for their first encounter.

But on the other hand, I like how Mox has reacted to this match technically not even counting because he feels like he's being put into a box again, like he was in WWE. But on the other hand it does feel like they are overusing the unsanctioned gimmick.

So yeah, this match has me thinking and feeling many different things. But as for the match itself? I'm gonna be glued to the screen waiting for magic to happen. I think we are going to something epic tonight. In the end, I see Mox getting the big win.

*Winner: Mox*

If they play their cards right, this will be a great show.


----------



## Taroostyles

I dont care what they said about the judges, that match is definitely going to have a dusty finish no matter what.


----------



## PavelGaborik

looper007 said:


> Good god you just deserve to put on ignore for shitting on the tag teams lol.
> 
> Those matches will be MOTY contenders.
> 
> Sakura/Riho will be one of the matches of the night, those two can go and with a bigger crowd it should be a great match. shame the bookers didn't put enough into promoting it.
> 
> I agree that Cody vs Jericho match shouldn't be over 20 minutes imo. Jericho struggles through matches that aren't gimmicked. Cody is very good, he's no Omega when it comes to carrying Jericho. This match needs to be Sport Entertainment to the limit.
> 
> I had to laugh at the Bea vs Britt one, I think it's one of the reasons it's on pre show, if Britt was a better worker it be on the main card. Bea is a good worker but she can't carry anyone yet. I be shocked if this isn't the worst match on the night.



I was disagreeing with the majority of her post, then I got to what she said about the Lucha Bros. 

I immediately stopped reading.


----------



## V-Trigger

I'm pretty sure that two of the judges will be Arn Anderson and Terry Funk. Maybe Bret Hart as the third. If not. It's Bill Watts.


----------



## Donnie

PavelGaborik said:


> I was disagreeing with the majority of her post, then I got to what she said about the Lucha Bros.
> 
> I immediately stopped reading.


HE :rusev 

Stopped reading because the truth hurts.


----------



## V-Trigger

Knowing that Mox and Kenny are going on last I'm 90% sure that Hangman is turning on him and the tag matches the past couple of weeks were a red herring. Kenny needs to do something after losing to Mox.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193192773534572544


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

rbl85 said:


> In the press release about the 3 judges.
> 
> It says " The three judges will also ensure that the blatant assists Jericho has received thus far from The Inner Circle will not be tolerated during the title bout"


Didn’t see this part — now it’s gonna be really interesting to see who they pick for judges. And how much will outside interference not be tolerated? Will they just inform the ref of what they see? Or will they be an Arn Anderson type who might actively get involved in policing any extracurricular activities? Now I’m really curious.



Taroostyles said:


> I dont care what they said about the judges, that match is definitely going to have a dusty finish no matter what.


The presence of the judges could make it even ‘Dusty-er’. :lol


----------



## Aedubya

Prediction/matches in order

Bea 

S&O
Spears 
PAC
Riho
SCU
Jericho (Hangman turn)

Mox


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> In the press release about the 3 judges.
> 
> It says " The three judges will also ensure that the blatant assists Jericho has received thus far from The Inner Circle will not be tolerated during the title bout"


I stand corrected. 

And I hate that idea. Three oldtimers getting physical with The Inner Circle. Seems like they'll be very involved rather than a looming background presence only should the match go 60 minutes. 

Hopefully this isn't a think because of the Arn pop run-in during Spears/Cody and that that appearance was groundwork for this.


----------



## Taroostyles

Jericho is gonna win but they are gonna come up with a way to do so that Cody can earn another title shot down the line. It's the only real option unless they do the title switch.


----------



## NascarStan

Britt Baker vs Bea Priestley - they need to get over a top heel for Riho to feud with so I think Bea goes over.

Spears vs Janela - could go either way, Janela has been really impressive lately with his Omega matches and he could be someone they give a midcard title to. Spears however needs momentum and he won with underhanded tactics and the feud continues so I'll go with Spears

Riho vs Emi Sakura - should be a great match but Riho is winning, she is the biggest star by far in their women's division and it makes no sense to take the belt off her

SCU vs Lucha Bros vs Private Party - Match of the night candidate for sure, picking SCU because it's too early to take the belts off them

PAC vs Page - PAC because it looks like they're building him hard and they are doing a character arc for Hangman

Cody vs Jericho - I'm going with Cody with MJF helping Cody win. It makes sense for MJF to interfere for Cody because bring the slimeball he is it gets him in the circle of the world champion and Cody the next night can vacate the title because he does not want to win like that and then it leads to a massive Cody-MJF rivalry. Plus having a vacated world title and the ability to crown a new champion on tv would be a boost in the ratings.

Mox vs Omega - despite being unsanctioned both guys would greatly benefit from a win. Kenny is the top non former wwe star on the roster and getting a victory cover Moxley would establish him as a top stars in the company. Moxley however is arguably their biggest star and having him win and getting into the title picture is money. whoever wins depends on whether or not Hangman turns heel


Edit: forgot Bucks vs LAX - LAX


----------



## Stellar

Riho vs. Sakura is the only match that I have no interest in watching tonight. Everyone knows that Riho isn't losing and we have seem them wrestle each other in several tag team matches already.

Moxley vs. Omega is going to be nuts.

Jericho vs. Cody could go either way. Cody could lose and still find a way to getting a Championship shot in the distant future. I just doubt that at age 34 years old he will never get another Championship shot again if he loses.

PAC will probably beat Page but that should be a great match.

Great card.


----------



## TripleG

Any word on who the three judges will be?


----------



## BigCy

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Didn’t see this part — now it’s gonna be really interesting to see who they pick for judges. And how much will outside interference not be tolerated? Will they just inform the ref of what they see? Or will they be an Arn Anderson type who might actively get involved in policing any extracurricular activities? Now I’m really curious.
> 
> 
> 
> The presence of the judges could make it even ‘Dusty-er’. :lol


I think it might be a red herring. See how they mention that Inner Circle interference won't be tolerated but they say nothing about Cody's side which makes me all the more think it will be Page or MJF costing Cody because the judges might be too preoccupied with Inner Circle. I also think MJF is a red herring and thus I conclude that Page will cost Cody.

I also think it's possible one of the judges interfere and cost Cody as well but I'm mostly sticking with my first prediction. I'm, thinking 70/25/5 with the 5 being something else entirely.


----------



## Prosper

I'm going with PAC, Jericho, and MOX to get the wins tonight.


----------



## rbl85

TripleG said:


> Any word on who the three judges will be?


I think it's going to be a surprise.


----------



## Death Rider

One of the judges costing Cody would be pretty silly. Page would be a cool twist though. MJF however I think it is too soon.


----------



## Corey

About to head up to Baltimore now. Gonna go to Jimmy's Famous for the LSU/Bama game first before heading to the arena. I'll be in a black 2019 World Series Champion NATS sweatshirt or a black Kenny Omega AEW Change The World tee with shorts because I'm insane. :lol Short black hair and a black beard. If you see me and think it's me just yell Corey and say wassup! I'll be fucked up and havin a good time.

GEARED UP! Big night tonight :mark:


----------



## Taroostyles

The only way the Judge is gonna come into play is if it's a celebrity judge and they end up joining the Inner Circle or something. 

Which would actually be really cool.


----------



## Joe Gill

Pac is going to beat Page again by cheating.... Page will be visibly furious after the match. Page will then interfere costing Cody the match... Page will blame Cody for his loss since he's in charge. Spears and Page will align... managed by Blanchard. There will be a tag team match down the line between spears and page vs cody and mjf... mjf will turn on cody. 
So there will be a new stable MJF, Page and Spears... they will add a 4th member and kind of become a horsemen type stable with blanchard as manager.


----------



## Lethal Evans

DDP, Soul Train Jones & Arn Anderson as judges I imagine.

DDP hitting Cody with a Diamond Cutter would be crazy.


----------



## Natecore

Lethal Evans said:


> DDP hitting Cody with a Diamond Cutter would be crazy.


Who wants to boo DDP?

Wouldn’t be the brightest move.


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## Taroostyles

Dont think anyone aligned to either side will be a judge. 

I could see Arn. Maybe Billy Gunn. I bet one of the judges is a big surprise though.


----------



## Garty

Has anyone read or seen any reports of Marty Scurll possibly debuting tonight? I do know that his contract is up with ROH this month, but I'm not exactly sure at what point he's free to sign elsewhere.

If he was re-singing with ROH, there would have been some rumblings reported by someone. The silence regarding his contract status, however, is enough to speculate he will be with AEW, sooner, rather than later.


----------



## Taroostyles

Garty said:


> Has anyone read or seen any reports of Marty Scurll possibly debuting tonight? I do know that his contract is up with ROH this month, but I'm not exactly sure at what point he's free to sign elsewhere.
> 
> If he was re-singing with ROH, there would have been some rumblings reported by someone. The silence regarding his contract status, however, is enough to speculate he will be with AEW, sooner, rather than later.


They talked about it on WOR the other day and the speculation is that his contract is up at the end of November.

He is still part of the 6 man champions as well for ROH, would look pretty bad for them to let a current champions contract expire before taking the belt off of him.


----------



## shandcraig

Guys what if Cody swerves us and joins Jericho lol, You never fucking know. No one is talking about that but hey i mean it could be a good angle. I just thought how highly un likely it seems that it would almost make sense haha


----------



## Taroostyles

Hes the hottest babyface in all of wrestling, turning Cody would not be a good idea at all.


----------



## AEWMoxley

UFC legend Chuck Liddell and former UFC Middle weight champ Luke Rockhold have a message for Moxley (his co-stars in Cagefighter)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193233033534595074


----------



## AEWMoxley

Taroostyles said:


> Hes the hottest babyface in all of wrestling, turning Cody would not be a good idea at all.


Hot babyfaces don't lose a ton of viewers in most of their segments.


----------



## RiverFenix

DDP and AA both fought to back up/help Cody - can't see either being judges. Maybe Arn I guess as he was just evening odds sorta deal. But DDP has been in Cody's Corner and in his Camp in the past. 

Steamboat was at Starrcast - is he under a WWE Legends deal?


----------



## Jedah

You can't turn Cody heel. He has to stay a babyface for MJF to turn on him or the angle won't work.

And that angle should be one of the hottest in all of wrestling in 2020.


----------



## Intimidator3

Haven’t been this ready for a ppv in a long time. That countdown to full gear vid was put together really good. Much better than I expected.


----------



## Prosper

Tonight's about to be HUGE. Holy fuck Im ready.


----------



## Jedah

Yeah, for the first time in a long time I'm excited, though I think I'll skip the pre show. Don't care much for Baker and I can watch it later if needed. ~3 hours for the main card is perfect.

Cody vs. Jericho, Mox vs. Omega, and Bucks vs. PnP, and even the tag title match have been built up beautifully.

Pac vs. Page should be good too.

And Riho just has a great talent for getting you invested in her match, despite the nonexistent build and the obvious winner, so I'm hyped to see her too.

The only match on the main I don't care for are Spears vs. Janela, which feels like it doesn't need to happen here at all.


----------



## shandcraig

Taroostyles said:


> Hes the hottest babyface in all of wrestling, turning Cody would not be a good idea at all.


Hogan was the hottest baby face of all time and wwf said the same thing. Wcw thought outside the logic box


----------



## RiverFenix

Penta/Fenix are a bit underplayed for the tag title three way. Maybe it's telegraphing a loss, though PP surely eats the pin. If Penta/Fenix are out of the tag title picture, I'd rather see them temporarily split into singles action. Penta vs Moxley and Fenix vs Omega would be matches I want to see. 

Penta vs PAC
Fenix vs PAC
Penta vs Hangman
Fenix vs Hangman
Penta vs Mox
Fenix vs Omega
Penta vs Omega
Penta vs Hager
Fenix vs Guevara

Etc.

However I'd put the titles on Lucha Brothers tonight. Have a one-on-one title match between SCU and LB at next PPV.


----------



## Taroostyles

shandcraig said:


> Hogan was the hottest baby face of all time and wwf said the same thing. Wcw thought outside the logic box


Yeah but when they turned him he wasnt anywhere near the top babyface of all time. He wasnt even the top babyface in WCW, that was Sting. 

They turned him cause he was stale as a face and the heel turn was overdue and of course it worked. Way different.


----------



## rbl85

The video of Priestley on Britt was brutal.


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> The video of Priestley on Britt was brutal.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193245621387313152
What does it say about Bea if that part time wrestler beats her though? Seems to go against one of Jericho's Rules of Match Selling. I mean if she's booked to go over, and then Britt is booked to give up her day job to focus full time on wrestling than I'm all for this line of attack. But it could backfire if part time Britt, who only trains/wrestles on her days off is a focal point of the division and eventual title holder.

Not meaning to take away from the promo - it was great and should have been on television last Wednesday where 800K people could see it rather than dropped on twitter mere hours before the buy in match.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Just bought the show, now it's time for the most important part of decision making, how obese am I going to be and how drunk am I going to get LMFAO


----------



## Taroostyles

One of the great things about this show is that literally every match besides the Womens title could go either way. They are really doing a great job of big matches being important as both guys really feel like they can win and need to win.


----------



## patpat

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Just bought the show, now it's time for the most important part of decision making, how obese am I going to be and how drunk am I going to get LMFAO


 you guys are the dumbest people , I just love you :lol :lol my fucking sides :lol


----------



## Bosnian21

Super hyped. Can’t wait for the Jericho v Cody match.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I just caved and bought from B/R. I’m gonna be missing the Clemson game, so this better be good! :lol


----------



## Jedah

Damn. I had zero interest in the pre-show and the Baker match but that promo made me reconsider.


----------



## Chan Hung

I bought this pay-per-view yesterday cannot wait it should be a very good show today


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just had an out of left field thought....

Do not be so sure Riho retains the title against Emi


----------



## Taroostyles

I would say that's the only match where the outcome is nearly certain


----------



## rbl85

If AEW wants to kill the women division then they make Riho lose.

She's the only women who draws with the young audience.


----------



## shandcraig

Taroostyles said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hogan was the hottest baby face of all time and wwf said the same thing. Wcw thought outside the logic box
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but when they turned him he wasnt anywhere near the top babyface of all time. He wasnt even the top babyface in WCW, that was Sting.
> 
> They turned him cause he was stale as a face and the heel turn was overdue and of course it worked. Way different.
Click to expand...

That's a fair point. I think Cody would be great as a face or heel and both will happen at some point so yeah I mean a longer face for now is good. I think he would be an excellent heal in aew


----------



## TripleG

Got my beer....ordered the show...now I just have to wait for my posse to get here and order the pizza and we're all set.


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> If AEW wants to kill the women division then they make Riho lose.
> 
> She's the only women who draws with the young audience.


 Riho will go over. And yes having her lose would be suicide for the division. She is very over but not well established enough to have her lose.


----------



## Prosper

Riho is definitely retaining, I dont even know who tf the other asian chick is. All I know is that Riho is mega over.


----------



## imthegame19

Predictions...

Moxley vs Omega- Moxley 

Cody vs Jericho-Jericho

Pac vs Adam Page-Adam Page 

Young Bucks vs Ortiz/Santana-Ortiz/Santana

Riho vs Emi-Riho

Scu vs Lucha Bros vs Private Party-Scu (pins Private Party)

Joey Janela vs Shawn Spears-Spears with Tully inference.

Buy In
Brit Baker vs Pressely- Brit Baker


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Gettin ready to head down to the arena!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Looking forward to the show.

Hopefully Bobblehead referee doesn't botch the finish to any match on the show, like he did to Pac on Dynamite.


----------



## MetalKiwi

This will be an instant classic.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Feels weird to actually be excited for a PPV... haven't actually really cared about anything wrestling related for a long ass time.


----------



## Intimidator3

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I just caved and bought from B/R. I’m gonna be missing the Clemson game, so this better be good! :lol


The Clemson game? Well there went all the respect I had for you as a poster lol.

Just kidding, and that game should be the equivalent of a squash match so you should be good.


----------



## Joe Gill

only two matches that I care about are moxley omega and jericho cody.... as long a those 2 matches deliver I will be happy with my purchase. Rest of the card is meh... basically matches you can see on Dynamite. 

I have a feeling Moxley vs Omega is going to be an epic match... both wrestlers have a lot to prove.... Omega with the north american audience and Moxley wants to prove to vince he is a true main eventer. This has the potential to be match of the decade.... lets see if they can deliver.


----------



## MetalKiwi

I think Mox might be going through a pane of glass tonight, CZW style.


----------



## rbl85

I hope that nobody is going to get badly injured.


----------



## Taroostyles

I hope in the Mox and Omega match they can have a great match that has weapons instead of a weapons match that ends up being great. If you catch what I mean. 

In the vein of Hart/Austin, HHH/Cactus, etc.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’ve been going through Emi Sakura’s twitter feed.

The last 24 hrs she’s been building this Riho match.

Very, very unpopular opinion..... I want her to win - and I love Riho


----------



## Mox Girl

I think Mox is winning. Though does it really matter lol cos this match won't even count to the win-loss record :lol I hope we get pissed off, angry as fuck Mox and he destroys everything in sight! 

I hope Riho wins, mainly cos I haven't connected with Emi at all, to me she literally showed up out of nowhere and got a title shot? I know she was Riho's mentor but did I miss something and they explained why she gets a title match???

I also hope Jericho wins cos I'm one of the few who isn't enamored by Cody lol.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Under an hour until the pre-show!

Lets go Britt :mark


----------



## rbl85

Sakura is a legend but it would damage the women division too much if she win.


----------



## Jedah

Zero chance Riho is losing.

And absolutely agreed that Mox needs to win tonight. Jericho vs. Omega III might have been the idea originally but with how hot Mox is, you have to run with it. Mox vs. Jericho and the Inner Circle heading into DON II would be a bonkers feud for the first half of 2020.


----------



## Taroostyles

Well either way the Elite/Inner Circle feud isnt going anywhere, clearly Mox is going to be the lone wolf in this story.


----------



## BlazeFury

Jedah said:


> Zero chance Riho is losing.
> 
> And absolutely agreed that Mox needs to win tonight. Jericho vs. Omega III might have been the idea originally but with how hot Mox is, you have to run with it. Mox vs. Jericho and the Inner Circle heading into DON II would be a bonkers feud for the first half of 2020.


Mox vs Inner Circle is a feud I didn't know I wanted. Yes please.


----------



## Jedah

Mox as the lone wolf going against the pack is the big appeal. The Elite need to take the bench for the time being. Mox needs to be the guy to dethrone Jericho.


----------



## 341714

Alright assholes. I'm ready


----------



## 341714

Jericho
Moxley
Rijo
Scu
Shawn Spears
Ortiz and Santana
Britt Baker

It will be an 8/10


----------



## Crasp

It's nice to look forward to PPVs again.


----------



## 341714

Convince me that 'Shawn Spears' isnt the worst wrestling name today.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MaryChristine said:


> Convince me that 'Shawn Spears' isnt the worst wrestling name today.


............ Shorty G


----------



## 341714

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ............ Shorty G


Shawn spears is worse than Shorty G...


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

The KSI vs. Logan Paul thing is gonna hit their buyrate hard.


----------



## patpat

The elite have gone too far in taking th bench if you ask me, dont over do it to the point it starts hurting your show. Appart from cody they have done NOTHING else than jobbing jobbing jobbing 
At one point you will have to built them back or you end up in an eternal cycle of "oh the elite can take a backseat it's notthat bad" and by the time you realise it you have done nothing to build them and your roster is depending on the same moxley and Jericho ( who are the only tv stars)

Moxley doesnt need the title for me and putting 5he title back on back on 2 wwe guys because you cannot get your own talent over is a terrible look, something everyone shit on tna for.

The elite will have to get build back because they are the biggest prospect and the easiest to turn into tv stars. I stand by my point alpha omega III is when Jericho should lose the title. And you need to establish omega nick and matt as your top guy, because once jericho is gone if the elite has done nothing but "take a seat back" they wont have any star power to put anyone over. 

Maybe it's an unpopular opinion, but I think going with Moxley would be a terrible idea long term, because that would mean aew took one of the biggest free agent in history and could do NOTHING of importance with him and had to rely on people who are popular because the wwe! Built them.
My 2 cents


----------



## 341714

TLDR ^


----------



## rbl85

SayWhatAgain! said:


> The KSI vs. Logan Paul thing is gonna hit their buyrate hard.


I don't think so, not the same audience.


----------



## ellthom

MaryChristine said:


> Shawn spears is worse than Shorty G...


If you had to be given a name, Shawn Spears or Shorty G, you would seriously like people to call yo Shorty G over the other?


----------



## RiverFenix

MaryChristine said:


> Convince me that 'Shawn Spears' isnt the worst wrestling name today.


Walter and Cody are worse.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MaryChristine said:


> Shawn spears is worse than Shorty G...


Shawn Spears is worse than Shorty G.....
Shawn Spears is worse than Shorty G.....
Shawn Spears is worse than Shorty G.....
Shawn Spears is worse than Shorty G.....
Shawn Spears is worse than Shorty G.....

Sorry... just processing

Isaac Yankem dds?


----------



## 341714

ellthom said:


> If you had to be given a name, Shawn Spears or Shorty G, you would seriously like people to call yo Shorty G over the other?


Dude that's not even a wrestling name today.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

patpat said:


> The elite have gone too far in taking th bench if you ask me, dont over do it to the point it starts hurting your show. Appart from cody they have done NOTHING else than jobbing jobbing jobbing
> At one point you will have to built them back or you end up in an eternal cycle of "oh the elite can take a backseat it's notthat bad" and by the time you realise it you have done nothing to build them and your roster is depending on the same moxley and Jericho ( who are the only tv stars)
> 
> Moxley doesnt need the title for me and putting 5he title back on back on 2 wwe guys because you cannot get your own talent over is a terrible look, something everyone shit on tna for.
> 
> The elite will have to get build back because they are the biggest prospect and the easiest to turn into tv stars. I stand by my point alpha omega III is when Jericho should lose the title. And you need to establish omega nick and matt as your top guy, because once jericho is gone if the elite has done nothing but "take a seat back" they wont have any star power to put anyone over.
> 
> Maybe it's an unpopular opinion, but I think going with Moxley would be a terrible idea long term, because that would mean aew took one of the biggest free agent in history and could do NOTHING of importance with him and had to rely on people who are popular because the wwe! Built them.
> My 2 cents


I think the Elite loses this round again - but wins when it is Elite v Inner Circle


----------



## rbl85

Britt Baker have the flu but she's still competing.


----------



## Taroostyles

As far as the Elite booking themselves to go over or not I think they've done a pretty good balance. If they had put the 1st world title on Kenny or Cody and the tag titles on The Bucks everyone would be crying they were pushing themselves too hard. 

It's the exact reason they slowed down with Hangman too.


----------



## TD Stinger

I have no idea if this story about Havoc and Excalibur is real or not. But whether you think it is or not, have some fun with this, lol.



> All Elite Wrestling reportedly had a pre-show before their official AEW Full Gear pre-show.
> 
> Bodyslam is reporting that the two got into a fight at Jimmy’s Famous Seafood on Thursday. The fight wound up being won by the announcer as Excalibur ended up choking out Havoc, who was allegedly intoxicated at the time. All of this took place in front of AEW President Tony Khan.
> 
> Jimmy Havoc threw a punch at Excalibur, but missed. Which led to Excalibur putting Havoc in a choke hold that put him to sleep. Atlas security stepped in and got Excalibur to release the choke hold, however the incident was not over because when Havoc came to he once again throws a punch at Excalibur only this time he connected. This resulted in a skirmish/brawl/pull apart between the two, until Atlas security could break it up and escort Jimmy Havoc outside.
> 
> Once outside, a member of Atlas security was attempting to calm an intoxicated Jimmy Havoc down, but this was interrupted when Excalibur came outside to try and talk things out. Jimmy was still upset and was not wanting to talk and was said to have thrown his cell phone in the direction of Excalibur, missing him but not the wall as his phone broke into pieces. Security again separated the two sending Excalibur back inside while they waited for an uber to pick up Havoc and take him back to the hotel.
> 
> That’s certainly not the way AEW wanted the week to start, and we should know more after tonight’s pay-per-view.


----------



## Necrolust

have a good one, will be watching this tomorrow and will be avoiding you lot until the hangover is gone and I’m ready to sit through the PPV. 

Let’s hope for another amazing PPV!


----------



## Mox Girl

patpat said:


> Moxley doesnt need the title for me and putting 5he title back on back on 2 wwe guys because you cannot get your own talent over is a terrible look, something everyone shit on tna for.


But aren't Jericho and Mox now AEW's talent too now? When are people gonna stop calling them ex WWE guys? They're now AEW guys, so why can't they put the title on Mox? I'm sure nobody is gonna moan if Mox wins the title after Jericho does, cos people like them both.


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elite have gone too far in taking th bench if you ask me, dont over do it to the point it starts hurting your show. Appart from cody they have done NOTHING else than jobbing jobbing jobbing
> At one point you will have to built them back or you end up in an eternal cycle of "oh the elite can take a backseat it's notthat bad" and by the time you realise it you have done nothing to build them and your roster is depending on the same moxley and Jericho ( who are the only tv stars)
> 
> Moxley doesnt need the title for me and putting 5he title back on back on 2 wwe guys because you cannot get your own talent over is a terrible look, something everyone shit on tna for.
> 
> The elite will have to get build back because they are the biggest prospect and the easiest to turn into tv stars. I stand by my point alpha omega III is when Jericho should lose the title. And you need to establish omega nick and matt as your top guy, because once jericho is gone if the elite has done nothing but "take a seat back" they wont have any star power to put anyone over.
> 
> Maybe it's an unpopular opinion, but I think going with Moxley would be a terrible idea long term, because that would mean aew took one of the biggest free agent in history and could do NOTHING of importance with him and had to rely on people who are popular because the wwe! Built them.
> My 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Elite loses this round again - but wins when it is Elite v Inner Circle
Click to expand...

 I agree they have to lose this one, they basically were the sacrifice for the company to work.
Jericho absorbed pretty much omega's star power after the first DON. And he has to lose to mox here. 

But at one point if you dont build him back and try to make him a tv star then you failed big time. And you will have people rightfully so! Tell you that wwe would have done better with the guy?
Self sacrifice is fine but if along the line you dont get your steam back then it's called self sabotage.


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> I have no idea if this story about Havoc and Excalibur is real or not. But whether you think it is or not, have some fun with this, lol.


It is true.

Havoc is british so that's not really surprising.


----------



## 341714

Mox Girl said:


> But aren't Jericho and Mox now AEW's talent too now? When are people gonna stop calling them ex WWE guys? They're now AEW guys, so why can't they put the title on Mox? I'm sure nobody is gonna moan if Mox wins the title after Jericho does, cos people like them both.


Mox is going over tonight


----------



## ellthom

MaryChristine said:


> Dude that's not even a wrestling name today.


Still a better wrestling name than Shorty G, but each to their own.


----------



## rbl85

Moxley will never beat the Inner Circle alone.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Man I'm so ready for this PPV. Omega vs Moxley should be great!


----------



## Mox Girl

MaryChristine said:


> Mox is going over tonight


Ok? I wasn't debating his match tonight, I was talking about the future if he wins the title...


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moxley doesnt need the title for me and putting 5he title back on back on 2 wwe guys because you cannot get your own talent over is a terrible look, something everyone shit on tna for.
> 
> 
> 
> But aren't Jericho and Mox now AEW's talent too now? When are people gonna stop calling them ex WWE guys? They're now AEW guys, so why can't they put the title on Mox? I'm sure nobody is gonna moan if Mox wins the title after Jericho does, cos people like them both.
Click to expand...

No one will moan, 
I am a big mox fan but the reality whether we accept it or not is that the reason he is this over and the reason he is a tv star is the wwe's work. It's the shield, the world titles that gave him this reach.

My point is that going from Jericho to mox would be doing the same tna did.
Does that mean I am saying mox shouldn't be world champ? Absolutely no because that would also be self sabotage because he is one of the best in their roster, I am just saying dont go from one "guys that wwe made" to another one that wwe made back to back.


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> I have no idea if this story about Havoc and Excalibur is real or not. But whether you think it is or not, have some fun with this, lol.


Havoc's a notorious drunken cunt who only has a job because he makes money. Don't be shocked if he gets fired.


----------



## 341714

ellthom said:


> Still a better wrestling name than Shorty G, but each to their own.


Shorty g is stupid af. But here's the thing.... that's all VINCE. Shawn Spears probably got to pick his name. It absolutely SUCKS.


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> Moxley will never beat the Inner Circle alone.


 I dont want anyone to beat the inner circle, not the elite, not mox not anyone.
If they have to die they need to go down by an internal implosion. Kinda like the shield destroyed itself from within


----------



## 341714

Mox Girl said:


> Ok? I wasn't debating his match tonight, I was talking about the future if he wins the title...


Dont take that tone with me. Mox doesn't even know you exist.


----------



## Jedah

Oh wow with the TNA analogies. :fpalm

Mox is HOT. The Inner Circle is HOT. You run with that angle. No one's thinking "OMG TWO WWE GUYS!"

We're just gonna want to see Mox do some vicious violent ambush on the Inner Circle scumbags every week.


----------



## 341714

Jericho's blue blazer in the video package.... goddamn


----------



## looper007

Looking forward to this, will keep off here until the end of the PPV, after DON debacle not a good place to be around to enjoy the PPV as you have the constant trolls and naysayers crapping on everything. Hope everyone has a good night watching it. 

I'm going for a B rating for this PPV. The Top 3 matches of the night 1. Mox vs Omega 2. Triple Threat Ladder match 3. Women's title match.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193307336628219907

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193310319097065472
No ramp but the stage platform to the ring. I like that set up better to differentiate. Also sets up different offense possibilities.


----------



## Mox Girl

MaryChristine said:


> Dont take that tone with me. Mox doesn't even know you exist.


I never said he did, what in the fucking world are you going on about?


----------



## 341714

looper007 said:


> Looking forward to this, will keep off here until the end of the PPV, after DON debacle not a good place to be around to enjoy the PPV as you have the constant trolls and naysayers crapping on everything. Hope everyone has a good night watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going for a B rating for this PPV. The Top 3 matches of the night 1. Mox vs Omega 2. Triple Threat Ladder match 3. Women's title match.


Dont be a weakling!


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> I have no idea if this story about Havoc and Excalibur is real or not. But whether you think it is or not, have some fun with this, lol.


On one hand you think real because no wrestling match could come out of fighting an announcer. But on the other hand, if you just want to establish Havoc is a hooligan drunkard than attacking an announcer at a work party is a way to do it.


----------



## Taroostyles

I knew they would go for this entrance style eventually, it was a trademark of early 90s WCW.


----------



## patpat

Jedah said:


> Oh wow with the TNA analogies. :<img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Mox is HOT. The Inner Circle is HOT. You run with that angle. No one's thinking "OMG TWO WWE GUYS!"
> 
> We're just gonna want to see Mox do some vicious violent ambush on the Inner Circle scumbags every week.


 no you don't get my point, they have to absolutely run with the inner circle vs Moxley angle.
I am saying be careful and dont forget to build your own guys in the process. That's why I asked if mox really needs to be the one to dethrone Jericho.

Again my point of view, but of your two first title reigns dont serve the purpose of building at least one new tv star then you doing something wrong, whether its omega mjf or hangman. Have someone else dethrone Jericho by building them and make them tv stars. 
?


----------



## RiverFenix

A couple more - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193307742334836736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193313871894892545


----------



## RiverFenix

Seems like a lot of room around ringside between the ring and the barriers. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193315567429652482


----------



## TD Stinger

So the entrance way is attache to the ring, ala WCW and TNA huh.

Interesting. I look forward to seeing who will use it to their advantage. Though I guess AEW did something like this at FFTF.


----------



## Oracle

Hows this pre show gonna work is it an hour?

so there gonna do 40 minutes of videos and highlights and a 20 min match?


----------



## 341714

Cant cast from bleacher report
Wtf


----------



## Taroostyles

According to the AEW Instagram Cody/Jericho is main eventing. 

Could be smoke and mirrors though with the whole Mox/Omega unsanctioned thing.


----------



## Jedah

Great stage.



patpat said:


> no you don't get my point, they have to absolutely run with the inner circle vs Moxley angle.
> I am saying be careful and dont forget to build your own guys in the process. That's why I asked if mox really needs to be the one to dethrone Jericho.
> 
> Again my point of view, but of your two first title reigns dont serve the purpose of building at least one new tv star then you doing something wrong, whether its omega mjf or hangman. Have someone else dethrone Jericho by building them and make them tv stars.
> ?


Neither MJF (who will be busy with Cody in 2020) nor Hangman are ready.

No one is better positioned than Moxley to eventually take that title from Jericho. Decade old analogies that don't apply aren't going to change that. And from there Omega would be perfectly positioned to exorcise his demons against Mox.


----------



## 341714

I will murder


----------



## Bosnian21

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A couple more -
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193307742334836736
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193313871894892545


That’s clean.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193307336628219907
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193310319097065472
> No ramp but the stage platform to the ring. I like that set up better to differentiate. Also sets up different offense possibilities.


 2016 Becky lynch taking over the Elite zone!! :mark:


----------



## rbl85

Taroostyles said:


> According to the AEW Instagram Cody/Jericho is main eventing.
> 
> Could be smoke and mirrors though with the whole Mox/Omega unsanctioned thing.


Technically even if Mox vs Omegae goes last, it will not be the main event.


----------



## ellthom

And begins


----------



## 341714

Ok here we go


----------



## patpat

Jedah said:


> Great stage.
> 
> 
> 
> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> no you don't get my point, they have to absolutely run with the inner circle vs Moxley angle.
> I am saying be careful and dont forget to build your own guys in the process. That's why I asked if mox really needs to be the one to dethrone Jericho.
> 
> Again my point of view, but of your two first title reigns dont serve the purpose of building at least one new tv star then you doing something wrong, whether its omega mjf or hangman. Have someone else dethrone Jericho by building them and make them tv stars.
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Neither MJF (who will be busy with Cody in 2020) nor Hangman are ready.
> 
> No one is better positioned than Moxley to eventually take that title from Jericho. Decade old analogies that don't apply aren't going to change that. And from there Omega would be perfectly positioned to exorcise his demons against Mox.
Click to expand...

 nobody is better positioned because they have literally built no one yet. Cody was a one month transitional feud, hangman during his whole built up was never presented as a threat to y2j, and omega has done nothing of notice and has been presented as "the guy that's not good as he was in njpw". 
Its personal opinion but I would go Jericho-> omega ( as babyface) -> turns heel-> omega( heel) vs mox (babyface) with mox being the third champion instead of the second.

If they cant keep him hot all along until that point with all the rivalries and possibilities then it's on them.

But maybe we will agree to disagree and see what happen ?


----------



## Mox Girl

Would it make sense to have Mox vs Kenny and then bring the "lights" back up for the title match? :lol


----------



## Taroostyles

Damn AEW already has the video package game down pat


----------



## 341714

It's old school


----------



## AEWMoxley

Tonight needs to be the beginning of Moxley's run through this entire geek roster. Have him win the title and beat the shit out of everyone other than MJF over the next year. Let him beat Omega, Jericho, Cody, Hager, Pac, Page, etc., at least twice. Then let MJF beat Moxley for the title and start a multi-PPV feud between them.

That's literally the only chance they've got of getting the viewership over 1 million.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Will green t-shirt fan be front row like he was at the first Dynamite show?


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Hoping for a big Omega win tonight :lenny


----------



## 341714

AEWMoxley said:


> Tonight needs to be the beginning of Moxley's run through this entire geek roster. Have him win the title and beat the shit out of everyone other than MJF over the next year. Let him beat Omega, Jericho, Cody, Hager, Pac, Page, etc., at least twice. Then let MJF beat Moxley for the title and start a multi-PPV feud between them.
> 
> That's literally the only chance they've got of getting the viewership over 1 million.


Ughh that's some lame vince stuff


----------



## AEWMoxley

MaryChristine said:


> Ughh that's some lame vince stuff


No, Vince would have had Moxley lose every week because he's the top draw on the show. Vince hates stars. In fact, he basically did just that with Ambrose.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Is this another Daylight Savings Time issue? In the corner it has a countdown clock that says 54.30 and is playing the Countdown Show.

Does the actual show start at 5pm?


----------



## Taroostyles

They are doing 30 minutes of hype then a 30 minute preshow


----------



## Mox Girl

Damn this is a long package lol.


----------



## RiverFenix

I might put Bucks over PnP - Ortiz and Santana can get their heat back in a post match attack. Bucks get the win to keep the Elite vs Inner Circle feud even enough.


----------



## Mox Girl

This package better be 10 minutes long as well!! Mox <3


----------



## 341714

AEWMoxley said:


> No, Vince would have had Moxley lose every week because he's the top draw on the show. Vince hates stars. In fact, he basically did just that with Ambrose.


Moxley isn't going to lose tonight but he doesnt need the Reigns treatment. No one wants to see that.


----------



## RKing85

Going to watch this whole countdown 30 minutes in the hope they reshow the Jericho bit from Wednesday 3 or 4 times.


----------



## AEWMoxley

MaryChristine said:


> Moxley isn't going to lose tonight but he doesnt need the Reigns treatment. No one wants to see that.


No, he doesn't need the Reigns treatment. He needs the Lesnar treatment, minus the long hiatuses. Let him squash these geeks. That will draw. He's what everyone tunes in for.


----------



## 341714

AEWMoxley said:


> No, he doesn't need the Reigns treatment. He needs the Lesnar treatment, minus the long hiatuses. Let him squash these geeks. That will draw. He's what everyone tunes in for.


No. Hes what YOU tune in for.


----------



## Taroostyles

These packages are so well done and really display them as the big time


----------



## Mox Girl

That voiceover guy makes me feel like I'm watching a documentary :lol


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Taroostyles said:


> They are doing 30 minutes of hype then a 30 minute preshow


I will assume you are answering me so thank you for the info. Appreciate it.:becky


----------



## RiverFenix

Did Omega go back to fight in DDT for the "Japan Wrestling" footage for these vid packages?


----------



## AEWMoxley

MaryChristine said:


> No. Hes what YOU tune in for.


The quarter hour viewership for the first 6 episodes supports my statement.


----------



## JRL

Jeeezus, it's CZW clips.


----------



## Mox Girl

I think AEW has shown us more about Mox in this one video package than WWE did in his entire time in the company lol (except for his Chronicle episode, which was one of the best things they ever produced IMO).


----------



## Best Bout Machine

MaryChristine said:


> No. Hes what YOU tune in for.


Don't waste your time trying to use logic or common sense with that guy.


----------



## Taroostyles

I have a feeling they are gonna let them have an all time memorable match. We are gonna see some crazy shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre

These video packages are a million times better wehn they are not written but shitty writers and instead by the actual wrestler


----------



## MetalKiwi

I wonder if they will run shows in those venues they mentioned ? hmmm


----------



## 341714

MetalKiwi said:


> I wonder if they will run shows in those venues they mentioned ? hmmm


Not any time soon


----------



## RKing85

when Mox and Omega do actually use the barbed wire weapons, the crowd is going to lose their shit. They have teased it and built it up so well.


----------



## 341714

Omega was such a bad ass in Japan. He comes off like a big nerd in AEW


----------



## Joe Gill

moxley omega, cody jericho and bitt bakers ass are the only reasons to watch this ppv


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Cody tweeted and deleted:


----------



## RiverFenix

Moxley in Philly was filmed by Gage. Probably the LV footage as well.


----------



## Crasp

I just don't believe they're gonna do an old Moxley style level of violence type match but that's precisely what they're suggesting. I get the idea its misdirection and that Mox will work a traditional technical wrestling match in order to kinda make a point but I'm unsure how that'll be recived. Cetainly curious to see what they do.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Crasp said:


> I just don't believe they're gonna do an old Moxley style level of violence type match but that's precisely what they're suggesting. I get the idea its misdirection and that Mox will work a traditional technical wrestling match in order to kinda make a point but I'm unsure how that'll be recived. Cetainly curious to see what they do.


It would be a good mind game if Mox wrestled a chain wrestling match to throw off Omega and that is why Mox wins.


----------



## Mox Girl

I reckon Mox will mix it up and do both technical wrestling and hardcore stuff. Cos if they don't do hardcore stuff people will be disappointed :lol But he also needs to show Kenny what he can do cos he was dissing him for it.


----------



## One Shed

OK now that the ridiculous LSU/Alabama game is over I can start this.


----------



## 341714

It will be bloody


----------



## Taroostyles

So is Britt out of the match?


----------



## 341714

This preshow is the shit
So fucking smart


----------



## Best Bout Machine

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Cody tweeted and deleted:


My girl Britt is a tough one :lenny


----------



## Mister Sinister

I want to see Big Swole and Awesome Kong tonight.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah that Bucks/LAX package sold me on the match big time. It's such a loaded card that match has almost flown under the radar.


----------



## GTM24

AEWMoxley said:


> Tonight needs to be the beginning of Moxley's run through this entire geek roster. Have him win the title and beat the shit out of everyone other than MJF over the next year. Let him beat Omega, Jericho, Cody, Hager, Pac, Page, etc., at least twice. Then let MJF beat Moxley for the title and start a multi-PPV feud between them.
> 
> That's literally the only chance they've got of getting the viewership over 1 million.


Thank god you ain't running aew. We get it you're a Moxley lover


----------



## Chan Hung

Does it start in a bit? Baker match?


----------



## Mox Girl

I can't take this Cody part of the package seriously after the Jericho parody on Dynamite :lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Chan Hung said:


> Does it start in a bit? Baker match?


The first half hour will be video packages and the latter half will be the actual live pre-show. It should be on in a few minutes.


----------



## Taroostyles

It is kinda interesting that AEW isnt recognizing the NWA or ROH world title that Cody won.


----------



## Chan Hung

Best Bout Machine said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it start in a bit? Baker match?
> 
> 
> 
> The first half hour will be video packages and the latter half will be the actual live pre-show. It should be on in a few minutes.
Click to expand...

Great!!!!!


----------



## One Shed

It is odd they are no-selling the NWA title win, especially because of the Dusty connection...


----------



## birthday_massacre

MJF has to screw Cody over


----------



## Mox Girl

Green shirt guy is there in the front row lol like was predicted :lol


----------



## 341714

TAZ!!!!


----------



## Bosnian21

Unique arena in Baltimore.


----------



## Chan Hung

Tazz:mark


----------



## ellthom

Tazz on the preshow :mark


----------



## Sir Linko

TAZ AND GOLDENBOY YES.


----------



## Prosper

birthday_massacre said:


> MJF has to screw Cody over


Too soon man too soon, I'd have Spears be a sore loser and screw Cody instead, I doubt that feud is just gonna come to a halt, its just on pause.


----------



## AEWMoxley

GTM24 said:


> Thank god you ain't running aew. We get it you're a Moxley lover


The AEW world title means nothing to Moxley. He's already won the world title of the #1 promotion. The AEW title won't do anything for his legacy. What I said is for the best of the company. I want them to succeed, and for that to happen, they will need to ride with their biggest star.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Taz is All Elite!


----------



## TD Stinger

I like the aesthetic of the set and the crowd.


----------



## Mox Girl

I like that even the preshow match gets a package.


----------



## 341714

I fucking love that they got Taz. That is so bad ass.


----------



## birthday_massacre

ripcitydisciple said:


> Too Early. If someone has to turn on Cody let it be Hangman after he loses to Pac.





prosperwithdeen said:


> Too soon man too soon, I'd have Spears be a sore loser and screw Cody instead, I doubt that feud is just gonna come to a halt, its just on pause.


If not MJF then it should be Dustin


----------



## Intimidator3

I wanna see more of those old backyard vids they showed of the Bucks. 

I like Santana.

Omega/Mox feels huge.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

birthday_massacre said:


> MJF has to screw Cody over


Too Early. If someone has to turn on Cody let it be Hangman after he loses to Pac.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Fuck it Im ALL IN on Cody tonight.


----------



## 341714

Mox Girl said:


> I like that even the preshow match gets a package.


Thats the sports vibe they were talking about


----------



## Sir Linko

"that means I can rip your fucking jaw off your face" Britt Baker sold me last week with that line man. LET'S GO BRITT


----------



## Taroostyles

That stage is sick


----------



## RKing85

Britt is not a good promo (well she is not good at a lot of things).


----------



## Mox Girl

I can't believe Bea Priestly used to work for my local indie fed :lol I don't like her but it's always cool to hear NZ being announced in a big company!


----------



## Alright_Mate

The front row WWE nerds have turned heel.


----------



## RainmakerV2

This Baker vignette is LIT as fuck.


----------



## TD Stinger

birthday_massacre said:


> MJF has to screw Cody over


An MJF turn at this point would feel out of left field (and not in a good way) and way too early. We haven't seen enough of MJF and Cody's relationship, and honestly Cody would looks stupid right now if he doesn't see a turn coming. More of a story has to be told.

Honestly if anyone turns tonight, I'm expecting it to be Hangman.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Britt Baker such a great promo


----------



## Best Bout Machine

There's my girl!!! :mark


----------



## RKing85

Ramp all the way to the ring!!!!

That alone makes it the best North American PPV in god knows how long.

Going with Brit to win this one and it is going to be sloppy.


----------



## Sir Linko

This stage makes this match look big fight material. THE MAIN EVENT IS GOING TO BE SICK


----------



## shandcraig

Just saw the stage, its cool but why do they have a ramp to the ring? Is Hogan showing up ??

I like the anounce team change up from DYNAMITE for ppvs.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was the safest head kick I've ever seen!


----------



## TD Stinger

Alright_Mate said:


> The front row WWE nerds have turned heel.


Nah, they're just like The Big Show, flip flopping back and forth. They'll all be at Survivor Series in 2 weeks.


----------



## Chan Hung

The arena theme looks badass


----------



## V-Trigger

Now you guys realize why this match was put on the buy-in. Baker is green as shit.


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> Alright_Mate said:
> 
> 
> 
> The front row WWE nerds have turned heel.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, they're just like The Big Show, flip flopping back and forth. They'll all be at Survivor Series in 2 weeks.
Click to expand...

Fucking green shirt guy!! :lol


----------



## 341714

Britt baker has Charlotte's body


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Just saw the stage, its cool but why do they have a ramp to the ring? Is Hogan showing up ??


I legit thought maybe that's why!!
:heston 
:heston 
:heston


----------



## Chan Hung

MaryChristine said:


> Britt baker has Charlotte's body


Shes like Charlotte but natural lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

Should Britt be wrestling with the flu?


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw the stage, its cool but why do they have a ramp to the ring? Is Hogan showing up ??
> 
> 
> 
> I legit thought maybe that's why!!
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

I imagine everyone did lol


----------



## One Shed

MaryChristine said:


> Britt baker has Charlotte's body


She is about 18 cup sizes smaller.


----------



## Bosnian21

shandcraig said:


> Just saw the stage, its cool but why do they have a ramp to the ring? Is Hogan showing up ??
> 
> I like the anounce team change up from DYNAMITE for ppvs.


Hogan as judge confirmed.


----------



## Mgene15

I like the stage


----------



## 341714

Mox Girl said:


> Should Britt be wrestling with the flu?


That's not the full blown flu


----------



## RKing85

V-Trigger said:


> Now you guys realize why this match was put on the buy-in. Baker is green as shit.


Yep. Only like 200 career matches, and working once a week at most, it is going to be a longggg time before she gets the in ring experience she really needs.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Mox Girl said:


> Should Britt be wrestling with the flu?


Probably not. She's a warrior. :lenny


----------



## 341714

Lheurch said:


> She is about 18 cup sizes smaller.


I meant she has no hips no ass. God... seriously?


----------



## Sir Linko

Yoooooo, fucking consistency with body part targetting. Fuck yea, keep that shit going


----------



## shandcraig

In the end it doesnt matter as it doesn't change the show for me but i always hated taz on the announce team. He doesn't speak english well at all lol.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Britt's been working on her Slingblade it looks like. It normally looks like trash, but that one was good. :lenny


----------



## midgetlover69

This girl is terrible lol...


----------



## Oracle

That stunner or whatever that was absolutely fucking horrendous.


----------



## Sir Linko

that RKO was awful, ugh, that Slingblade was wonderful, the RKO tho blah. End on a good note Britt!~


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah Britt has not looked good tonight


----------



## TD Stinger

That Double Stomp by Bea was good.


----------



## Sir Linko

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah Britt has not looked good tonight


The more this match goes on, the more I think Priestley should win. But I do love Britt and think she has a ton of potential


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

The couple in the front row have old cameras.


----------



## TD Stinger

.....A destroyer in a pre show match and it’s just a 2 count. So now if I see another one tonight, I won’t feel anything.


----------



## Oracle

That was terrible and it made me hate britt baker even more.


----------



## Taroostyles

It got better towards the end but the 1st half was ROUGH


----------



## 341714

Lolollolol


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Hell yeah!!! My girl gets the job done even with the flu! :mark


----------



## One Shed

Not sure how many people that is going to get to buy in...


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

The set is fucking fire ya'll!


----------



## Joe Gill

if baker had a flat ass she would be out of a job


----------



## 341714

Best Bout Machine said:


> Hell yeah!!! My girl gets the job done even with the flu! :mark


That flu shit is a work because they know she sucks


----------



## Mox Girl

What is with the sudden endings to matches? That came out of nowhere.


----------



## RKing85

that was a match that happened.

I can't say that I was offended, but it wasn't good either.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I dont care what yall say. I like Baker. Match ended up good.


----------



## Alright_Mate

That was like watching wrestling in slow motion.

Both girls are bang average.


----------



## 341714

Joe Gill said:


> if baker had a flat ass she would be out of a job


Um. She does!! Lol.


----------



## One Shed

Kong going to kill everyone.


----------



## Sir Linko

KOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG


----------



## Oracle

For fuck sake this how you dont sell a PPV.

cringe


----------



## Crasp

Kong! Woo!


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid match, probably tried a little more than they needed to, IMO.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mox Girl said:


> What is with the sudden endings to matches? That came out of nowhere.


That is a good thing, no?


----------



## 341714

TD Stinger said:


> Solid match, probably tried a little more than they needed to, IMO.


Went on way too long


----------



## midgetlover69

RainmakerV2 said:


> I dont care what yall say. I like Baker. Match ended up good.


Ill bite. What is even remotely appealing about her


----------



## birthday_massacre

KONG !!!!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Cameraman getting that shot of Brandi's arse, give him a pay rise.


----------



## Joe Gill

if brandi gained 100 pounds and learned to wrestle she would be just like awesome kong


----------



## Mox Girl

birthday_massacre said:


> That is a good thing, no?


I'm mainly complaining cos I took my eyes off the screen for a few seconds and missed the tap out lol.


----------



## Taroostyles

Kong looks like she's lost weight


----------



## EMGESP

Wait, what WCW PPV did they use that kind of ramp that was leveled with the ring?


----------



## Intimidator3

Well I’m 0 for 1 on my card prediction.


----------



## Oracle

I wish i didnt watch this pre show. 

****


----------



## Joe Gill

MaryChristine said:


> Um. She does!! Lol.


baker has an amazing ass... sounds like someone is jealous


----------



## 341714

Brandi is super trashy.


----------



## Mox Girl

The way Brandi walks in those heels looks weird, like she's uncomfortable in them lol.


----------



## TD Stinger

Looks like Bucks vs. LAX is opening the show.


----------



## Swan-San

Taz should be the main play by play guy, with JR and tony or JR and golden boy, I don't like xcaliber, his forced shouting and stuttering when facing camera annoys me


----------



## RainmakerV2

This shit is awesome. Im aroused af


----------



## 341714

Joe Gill said:


> baker has an amazing ass... sounds like someone is jealous


Its non existent. I think Charlotte has a bigger ass.
Trust me I'm not jealous at all.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Good thing Kong destroyed Priestley and not my girl. :lenny


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Awesome kong with a makeover she looks better that's for sure.


----------



## Prosper

Brandi is hot as fuck


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

The question is who are the gonna bring in to challenge Kong eventually?


----------



## 341714

prosperwithdeen said:


> Brandi is hot as fuck


If you like dirty ass strippers. She makes all her outfits look so cheap. Those ugly heels.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

The fans in the front row with the old cameras look really dated.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I'mTheGreatest said:


> The question is who are the gonna bring in to challenge Kong eventually?


It will be Nyla Rose


----------



## RainmakerV2

midgetlover69 said:


> Ill bite. What is even remotely appealing about her


Shes attractive enough. When she talks I believe what she says. Ill take her over little japanese girls in mustaches and ballet dresses all day long.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Oracle said:


> I wish i didnt watch this pre show.
> 
> ****


Should have just stared at your gif of Zoe Lucas for half hour, far more entertaining.


----------



## 341714

I'mTheGreatest said:


> The question is who are the gonna bring in to challenge Kong eventually?


Nyla rose


----------



## RiverFenix

So Bea blasts Britt for being a part time wrestler, Cody and the announcers go over how she had the flu - and she still beats Bea Priestly via submission in the middle of the ring. Just makes Bea seem like shit.


----------



## Sir Linko

Not gonna do Britt Baker because it was a pretty obvious win and the match already ended. But I guess I'll do my predictions!


- *Proud-N-Powerful* vs. The Young Bucks 

- Hangman Page vs. *PAC*

- *SCU* vs. The Lucha Bros. vs. Private Party

- Riho Vs. *Emi Sakura*

-* Chris Jericho with interference* Vs. Cody

- Jon Moxley vs. Kenny Omega *Draw*


----------



## Bosnian21

Santana and Ortiz vs Young Bucks to start. Let’s get ittt


----------



## RKing85

why would you put that on the preview, to try and entice people to buy the show????


----------



## Taroostyles

No Tony?


----------



## One Shed

Glad JR got his entrance this time.


----------



## One Shed

Taroostyles said:


> No Tony?


Tony does UGA football on Saturdays.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hope I’m wrong, but I feel JR will struggle a bit without Tony at the desk.


----------



## Joe Gill

they need to darken the audience... too many dorks... makes me question myself


----------



## 341714

I belong in this crowd.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Here we go!! Lets go LAX. :lenny


----------



## 341714

Joe Gill said:


> they need to darken the audience... too many dorks... makes me question myself


Lolol. How old are you?


----------



## Oracle

Sir Linko said:


> Not gonna do Britt Baker because it was a pretty obvious win and the match already ended. But I guess I'll do my predictions!
> 
> 
> - *Proud-N-Powerful* vs. The Young Bucks
> 
> - Hangman Page vs. *PAC*
> 
> - *SCU* vs. The Lucha Bros. vs. Private Party
> 
> - Riho Vs. *Emi Sakura w/ Shida Interference* This is my way the fuck out there pick.
> 
> -* Chris Jericho with interference* Vs. Cody
> 
> - Jon Moxley vs. Kenny Omega *Draw*


Shida is in Japan brother


----------



## Prosper

These announcers better sound more excited when they hit the air


----------



## Claro De Luna

Did they sell out? What's the latest on the ticket sales?


----------



## Bosnian21

Claro De Luna said:


> Did they sell out? What's the latest on the ticket sales?


Pretty close to a sell out I think.


----------



## Sir Linko

Oracle said:


> Shida is in Japan brother


Now I'm sad, I thought I had something there  would have been great (to me)


----------



## 341714

I love this crowd. They're all my age


----------



## Mox Girl

Man, I just don't like the Young Bucks for whatever reason. They annoy me for reasons unknown lol.


----------



## One Shed

Interesting name backstage:


----------



## Joe Gill

MaryChristine said:


> Lolol. How old are you?


in my 30s.... I mean every time they show the audience its always a dweeb. if 100% of aew fans are dweebs than I guess im a dweeb too.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The set looks amazing


----------



## Boldgerg

Love that they changed the set up. Looks excellent.


----------



## RKing85

Is it just me or is that the longest ramp at an indoor arena in the history of pro wrestling????? The set looks dope.

Santana and Ortiz to get the win here I'm going with.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

LAX's theme is a banger. :lenny


----------



## 341714

Joe Gill said:


> in my 30s.... I mean every time they show the audience its always a dweeb. if 100% of aew fans are dweebs than I guess im a dweeb too.


Shit... im not a dweeb


----------



## One Shed

RKing85 said:


> Is it just me or is that the longest ramp at an indoor arena in the history of pro wrestling????? The set looks dope.
> 
> Santana and Ortiz to get the win here I'm going with.


And Tony is not even there to call it that


----------



## RKing85

Claro De Luna said:


> Did they sell out? What's the latest on the ticket sales?


They were 1400 short apparently about 2 weeks back. So probably pretty damn close if not quite a super no vacancy.


----------



## Bosnian21

I fuck with Santana and Ortiz’ music.


----------



## 341714

Bosnian21 said:


> I fuck with Santana and Ortiz’ music.


I bet your hand loves that


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193334819658387462


----------



## RiverFenix

RKing85 said:


> Is it just me or is that the longest ramp at an indoor arena in the history of pro wrestling????? The set looks dope.
> 
> Santana and Ortiz to get the win here I'm going with.


Wide as hell too. And a lot of space between the ring and the crowd barricades. Makes me think something is planned.


----------



## Joe Gill

MaryChristine said:


> Shit... im not a dweeb


you have posted over 250 times on a wrestling message board...yes... you are a dweeb


----------



## Chan Hung

That was funny


----------



## RiverFenix

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193334819658387462


UFC in Russia this afternoon and Bama vs Clemson as well. One drawback of running Saturday PPV's. But so much better than Sunday nights still.


----------



## 341714

Joe Gill said:


> you have posted over 250 times on a wrestling message board...yes... you are a dweeb


That doesnt mean anything.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ref is racist!


----------



## Trophies

Glad the Young Bucks match is first. I tend to fall asleep to their matches when they go on later. :lol 

So far so good.


----------



## birthday_massacre

you can tag your partner on the back, why not the boot?


----------



## One Shed

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> UFC in Russia this afternoon and Bama vs Clemson as well. One drawback of running Saturday PPV's. But so much better than Sunday nights still.


Alabama vs LSU ended halfway through the Buy In. Amazing game though. They are lucky it was an afternoon game.


----------



## 341714

Double submission was the shiiiiit


----------



## birthday_massacre

Are they doing an angle where the ref is a dumb ass?


----------



## Chan Hung

birthday_massacre said:


> Are they doing an angle where the ref is a dumb ass?


Yep
:maury


----------



## RiverFenix

JR seems like he doesn't want to be there. Missed out on his afternnoon nap watching Bama vs Clemson and is past his bed time.


----------



## Oracle

Yeah JR has laid a total egg so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> JR seems like he doesn't want to be there. Missed out on his afternnoon nap watching Bama vs Clemson and is past his bed time.


Id take Tazz over Jr


----------



## RKing85

the Rock N Roll Express getting so much exposure in 2019 is nuts.


----------



## Sir Linko

birthday_massacre said:


> Id take Tazz over Jr


Give me both Taz and Goldenboy and I'd be happy. Excalibur and JR seem to botch a ton of lines even though they do sound really good in some moments.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Sir Linko said:


> Give me both Taz and Goldenboy and I'd be happy. Excalibur and JR seem to botch a ton of lines even though they do sound really good in some moments.


I agree totally.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Oracle said:


> Yeah JR has laid a total egg so far.


He hasn't been great with AEW. The name recognition is always good, though.


----------



## Prosper

Hahaha I love Santana and Ortiz


----------



## Geeee

I'm missing Tony Schiavone. Didn't think I'd be saying that in 2019


----------



## Bosnian21

Either Nick is selling extremely well or he’s legit hurt.


----------



## Derek30

Ortiz is awesome


----------



## Joe Gill

this is the price you pay for having every match on Dynamite go 15-20 minutes... it makes the bucky boys LAX match seem like it should be on tv and not ppv


----------



## 341714

That sell was ridiculous


----------



## Sir Linko

One thing that JR is fantastic for is helping guys, along with Jericho, understand storytelling in wrestling. So far 2 matches where body targetting has real consistency. I fucking love it


----------



## RKing85

Those 5 suplexes from Matt were awesome.


----------



## bloc

Lmao that fish outta water sell was gold


----------



## Mox Girl

I love how angry JR is getting at Santana & Ortiz :lol


----------



## Taroostyles

Match is awesome


----------



## Trophies

Was that an RKO?


----------



## ripcitydisciple

I could be wrong but I have been thinking that JR has a heel commentator gimmick as a WWE Smark.


----------



## One Shed

Mox Girl said:


> I love how angry JR is getting at Santana & Ortiz :lol


Those men have families damn it!


----------



## Sir Linko

This is fantastic. SAntana and Ortiz have definitely made me huge fans of theirs. The Young Bucks are always great imo


----------



## RiverFenix

JR should have been the Jack Tunney figurehead, and otherwise a Consigliere to Tony Khan outside of the EVP chain of command.


----------



## candice-wrestling

I like Santana & Ortiz, they’re a good team.


----------



## Chan Hung

Match is too long
:mj2


----------



## One Shed

Maybe should not use the word "hairline" when referring to the "young" bucks.


----------



## Whysoserious?

Joe Gill said:


> this is the price you pay for having every match on Dynamite go 15-20 minutes... it makes the bucky boys LAX match seem like it should be on tv and not ppv


I agree, feels like every other dynamite show


----------



## Chan Hung

Match should have ended 10 min ago


----------



## Whysoserious?

Chan Hung said:


> Match is too long
> :mj2


This feels like every Dynamite show....


----------



## The3

Jr is trying to get fired???


----------



## RiverFenix

bloc said:


> Lmao that fish outta water sell was gold




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193338561568935936


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> Match should have ended 10 min ago


Nah, this is when the matches should be drawn out. They need shorter matches on Dynamite to make these feel special. Just feels like another TV match otherwise.


----------



## shandcraig

I will agree I'm tried of everyone in these tag matches jump out of every epic spot, takes away from the point that its a epic spot you know


----------



## RKing85

who says there is no story telling in Young Bucks matches??????


----------



## Chan Hung

Whysoserious? said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Match is too long
> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/5QlRq1R.png" border="0" alt="" title="mj2" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> This feels like every Dynamite show....
Click to expand...

Dynamite matches should never go 20 or 30 min unless it's the main event


----------



## Mox Girl

Ewww at Santana chewing the gum.


----------



## Taroostyles

Great match


----------



## Chan Hung

These 30 min matches are killing me.

Edit
.finally over.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm glad Santana & Ortiz won that!


----------



## Sir Linko

Fantastic match. 1 - 0 Baby, also perfect job by the Young Bucks, that selling was amazing.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

I think green shirt guy is getting annoyed by the guy next to him filming/taking pictures the whole time!


----------



## 341714

Sweet ass match. Gum spot was [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Best Bout Machine

That was a good opener. Maybe a little long, though.


----------



## RKing85

crowd didn't know that was LAX's finisher. They were almost surprized by the three count.

Real good opener.


----------



## Whysoserious?

RKing85 said:


> who says there is no story telling in Young Bucks matches??????


Agreed, Young Bucks don’t do it for me, all they do is flip and spam super kicks


----------



## Derek30

Good psychology in that match


----------



## Chan Hung

Way too long
You'll tire your hot crowd like that


----------



## 341714

Lol vlogging


----------



## One Shed

At least the Bucks lost.


----------



## shandcraig

Funny how earlier i was thinking pnp are not hardcore latin guys but more of just weirdos and i love it a lot. I think its the selling point for them. I never felt these guys fit the part of LAX cus they always seemed more like just a weird cool latin tag team.

Glad they are embracing more of this element that fits them!


----------



## safc-scotty

Great opener! AEW tag division is insane.


----------



## Oracle

Really good match not as flippy as the normal bucks matches.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't think Santana should wear those overalls again, he kept having to pull them up every minute or so lol.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I think people who thought Elite guys weren't gonna lose too many matches can shut the fuck up now lol.*


----------



## Whysoserious?

Please stop with having long matches it’s really turning me off of this product


----------



## Alright_Mate

That match should have finished five mins sooner, it hit a good stage but then it started dragging.


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun match, told a good story with Nick’s injury. And it was funny to see Nick being the one with the injury for once.

Only critique was that the finish didn’t feel properly built up to.


----------



## Intimidator3

Hot first match.


----------



## Prosper

Clean? Oh shit if Kenny loses the entire Elite will need a redemption storyline lol


----------



## Boldgerg

Whysoserious? said:


> Please stop with having long matches it’s really turning me off of this product


It's a fucking PPV. That's where you have long matches.


----------



## 341714

Que the you still got it chants.. lllol RICKY


----------



## Bosnian21

I’m tired of JR questioning everything on commentary. Shut up bro.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good match. Hated the spotty selling of the leg by Jackson. Half the time he was performing moves he shouldn't have, and seemed fine. That's my big gripe with the match. Otherwise fun match and good way to kick off the PPV. Could've maybe shaved 5 minutes off of it, but length was fine.


----------



## Trophies

Rock N Roll Express must still do indie shows.


----------



## Derek30

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Holy shit :lenny


----------



## Whysoserious?

Boldgerg said:


> It's a fucking PPV. That's where you have long matches.


The problem is they do it on their regular shows too


----------



## EMGESP

LOL!!!! That was so fucking funny.


----------



## Taroostyles

Are people complaining about long matches on a PPV? 

What the fuck


----------



## Mox Girl

I never watched the Rock N Roll Express so that didn't do much for me. Still cool though.


----------



## shandcraig

Anyone notice this crowd seems big.


----------



## Chan Hung

My mom thought the Rock n Roll were the dads of Bucks
:maury


----------



## TD Stinger

I’ve seen Morton do a Destroyer and Suicide Dive a bunch of times this year, and it is never not awesome.


----------



## virus21

Trophies said:


> Rock N Roll Express must still do indie shows.


I think they actually do


----------



## Joe Gill

lol at anyone who though bucky boys sold properly...one mintue he couldnt stand and the next minutes he is doing flips....then he cant walk....then hes doing flips again


----------



## AEW_19

Good start


----------



## Soul_Body

The right team won. And plus I love that walkway/ramp to the ring. Very WCW.


----------



## Boldgerg

Whysoserious? said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fucking PPV. That's where you have long matches.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is they do it on their regular shows too
Click to expand...

Well that's irrelevant tonight.


----------



## Whysoserious?

Oh no ! Old guys beating up the young guys lulz


----------



## One Shed

Ricky Morton is crazy.


----------



## Intimidator3

Damn Ricky Morton be careful lol


----------



## The3




----------



## Chan Hung

Soul_Body said:


> The right team won. And plus I love that walkway/ramp to the ring. Very WCW.


Yep WCW vibes


----------



## Prosper

Great match and great start


----------



## Roxinius

Joe Gill said:


> lol at anyone who though bucky boys sold properly...one mintue he couldnt stand and the next minutes he is doing flips....then he cant walk....then hes doing flips again


its called adrenaline


----------



## Mox Girl

So they just confirmed Mox vs Kenny is the last match but not the main event lol.


----------



## Taroostyles

Surprised this is going on before Spears/Janela


----------



## Chan Hung

Is it me or does it already seem like a long PPV?


----------



## Whysoserious?

Boldgerg said:


> Well that's irrelevant tonight.


How is it irrelevant? They need to stop with the long matches or they are going to continue bleeding viewers


----------



## One Shed

Glad they kept it a two man announce booth instead of just throwing someone else in there.


----------



## midgetlover69

Is jr asleep tf?


----------



## 341714

Chan Hung said:


> Is it me or does it already seem like a long PPV?


I like it


----------



## IronMan8

Yuffie Kisaragi said:


> *I think people who thought Elite guys weren't gonna lose too many matches can shut the fuck up now lol.*


I’m guessing Cody wins later so they wanted Bucks to lose first up to trigger the reaction you just had


----------



## Chan Hung

Mox Girl said:


> So they just confirmed Mox vs Kenny is the last match but not the main event lol.


Yep

:heston


----------



## shandcraig

Lol matches are to long on Dynamite and now to long on ppv for people. These people have serious add and would have hated wreatling back in the day when much longer matches was a standard


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Don't botch again Bobblehead Referee!


----------



## Whysoserious?

Chan Hung said:


> Is it me or does it already seem like a long PPV?


Agreed I might turn this off till the Jericho match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

Lheurch said:


> Glad they kept it a two man announce booth instead of just throwing someone else in there.


Was supposed to be also.Tony with them


----------



## 341714

This is gonna be fucking good.


----------



## shandcraig

Fuck off mood lighting lol


----------



## Sir Linko

My head says PAC but my heart says Hangman.


----------



## Whysoserious?

IronMan8 said:


> I’m guessing Cody wins later so they wanted Bucks to lose first up to trigger the reaction you just had


If Cody wins the title I’m done watching


----------



## TD Stinger

They're doing Hangman vs. PAC now? So that's 2 of your top 4 matches to start the show.

That's an interesting way to start the show. I'll be interested to see if that has an effect on the later matches.


----------



## Prosper

My boy PAC bout to put in that work


----------



## RapShepard

prosperwithdeen said:


> Clean? Oh shit if Kenny loses the entire Elite will need a redemption storyline lol


I mean that would at least give them a reason to abuse their power instead of the general "imma evil boss"


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Hahahaha cool


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> Was supposed to be also.Tony with them


Tony has been doing UGA football games for years. They knew he would not be available Saturdays during football season when they hired him.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Trophies said:


> Rock N Roll Express must still do indie shows.


They are in the intro for NWA Powerrr so I would say yes and I think they fought the Briscoes in the last Crockett Cup.


----------



## Oracle

Turn Hangman heel please :mark


----------



## 341714

Whysoserious? said:


> If Cody wins the title I’m done watching


Cody is not winning.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Chan Hung said:


> Is it me or does it already seem like a long PPV?


It's you. I'm enjoying this show. :lenny


----------



## Chan Hung

Lheurch said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was supposed to be also.Tony with them
> 
> 
> 
> Tony has been doing UGA football games for years. They knew he would not be available Saturdays during football season when they hired him.
Click to expand...

Oh okay! Thanks


----------



## RKing85

2 for 2 on my predictions so far......but I'm not sure on this one. PAC should win for storyline reasons, but at the same time I feel Page needs all the help he can get right now.

I'll go PAC.


----------



## Chan Hung

So far this match is at least a breather


----------



## 341714

PAC all the way


----------



## shandcraig

Hangman is slowly developing character, hes going to be epic one day. Good now of course but will evolve his charcter with much more in depth elements over time.

Cowboy shit!

I could see him being a good heel but not in inner circle


----------



## birthday_massacre

TD Stinger said:


> They're doing Hangman vs. PAC now? So that's 2 of your top 4 matches to start the show.
> 
> That's an interesting way to start the show. I'll be interested to see if that has an effect on the later matches.


Title matches should be higher on the card since they are bigger matches


----------



## RapShepard

Pac is so badass, he has that Benoit type intensity.


----------



## Roxinius

Whysoserious? said:


> If Cody wins the title I’m done watching


god i hope he wins then one less bitching cry baby


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## birthday_massacre

Whysoserious? said:


> If Cody wins the title I’m done watching


good, we dont have to listen to all your complaining


----------



## shandcraig

RKing85 said:


> 2 for 2 on my predictions so far......but I'm not sure on this one. PAC should win for storyline reasons, but at the same time I feel Page needs all the help he can get right now.
> 
> I'll go PAC.


Page dont need help hes more over than pac.

I think page loses again


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> Pac is so badass, he has that Benoit type intensity.


Great comparison


----------



## RapShepard

Cowboy Shit is over. If I'm Donald Cerrone I'd sue for gimmick infringement lol


----------



## shandcraig

birthday_massacre said:


> Whysoserious? said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Cody wins the title I’m done watching
> 
> 
> 
> good, we dont have to listen to all your complaining
Click to expand...

If Jericho wins I'm done watching


----------



## 341714

Roxinius said:


> god i hope he wins then one less bitching cry baby


We need the crying babies to talk shit to. Its fun.


----------



## Boldgerg

Whysoserious? said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's irrelevant tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it irrelevant? They need to stop with the long matches or they are going to continue bleeding viewers
Click to expand...

Because of exactly what I said in my first reply? This isn't Dynamite, this is a PPV. You have long matches on PPV's.


----------



## Roxinius

MaryChristine said:


> We need the crying babies to talk shit to. Its fun.


for a while but when all they do is whine it gets annoying


----------



## Chan Hung

Crowd quiet......


----------



## One Shed

shandcraig said:


> If Jericho wins I'm done watching


If my power goes out, I am done watching.


----------



## shandcraig

@birthday mass I'm just trolling about the jericho comment.


----------



## 341714

Roxinius said:


> for a while but when all they do is whine it gets annoying


Nah. Its funny.


----------



## RiverFenix

Has Spears vs Janela been mentioned - could it have been scrapped for timing purposes?


----------



## Chan Hung

Match is entering boring zone


----------



## shandcraig

Lheurch said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Jericho wins I'm done watching
> 
> 
> 
> If my power goes out, I am done watching.
Click to expand...

Lol we all trollin each other


----------



## virus21

Lheurch said:


> If my power goes out, I am done watching.


If I go blind, I'm done watching


----------



## Chan Hung

So far this ppv is not any diff than Dynamite. Sad.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Are most wrestlers named Adam this vanillia like Page


----------



## TD Stinger

birthday_massacre said:


> Title matches should be higher on the card since they are bigger matches


2 of the 3 title matches weren't announced until 3 days ago. They're not bigger just because they're title matches.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is a boring match now.
:mj2


----------



## 341714

virus21 said:


> If I go blind, I'm done watching


If I fall asleep, I'm done watching.


----------



## birthday_massacre

TD Stinger said:


> 2 of the 3 title matches weren't announced until 3 days ago. They're not bigger just because they're title matches.


Yes they are because they are for world titles lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Too many ORTON rest holds


----------



## Boldgerg

Chan Hung said:


> So far this ppv is not any diff than Dynamite. Sad.


What exactly are you expecting? You knew the card before you started watching. First match was great, but Pac and Page don't actually have great chemistry. Not everything can be a home run.


----------



## Oracle

Yeah im not feeling this match either


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far this ppv is not any diff than Dynamite. Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you expecting? You knew the card before you started watching. First match was great, but Pac and Page don't actually have great chemistry. Not everything can be a home run.
Click to expand...

Paying 50 bucks every match should be a homerun. This is a PPV, not a free Wed show
:lol


----------



## 341714

Tough crowd


----------



## Joe Gill

they need to read the crowd and shorten this match...its a dud


----------



## Boldgerg

Oracle said:


> Yeah im not feeling this match either


Pac and Page don't have great chemistry. Hopefully their last match together for a long time.


----------



## Prosper

Slap that Brutalizer on and put that man down for the count lets get it


----------



## 341714

Let them build guys.


----------



## Boldgerg

Chan Hung said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far this ppv is not any diff than Dynamite. Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you expecting? You knew the card before you started watching. First match was great, but Pac and Page don't actually have great chemistry. Not everything can be a home run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paying 50 bucks every match should be a homerun.
Click to expand...

Well that's called having ridiculous expectations and not being realistic. Nothing is perfect.


----------



## Chan Hung

Joe Gill said:


> they need to read the crowd and shorten this match...its a dud


I agree. When u can hear a pin drop do something. This match has been.boring


----------



## Boldgerg

Pin drop? The whole crowd were just loudly split chanting between the two...

TV must be on mute.


----------



## shandcraig

Crowd is loud people are densuonal.

If i see one more 2 count I'm done


----------



## Whysoserious?

birthday_massacre said:


> good, we dont have to listen to all your complaining


Cody isn’t a main eventer he’s a b plus player


----------



## Chan Hung

No.DQ? 
:hmmm


----------



## TD Stinger

That Brainbuster on the chair was nasty.


----------



## shandcraig

Cody's joining inner circle tonight


----------



## Joe Gill

this match sucks.... looks like the cowboy shit his pants


----------



## Sir Linko

Boldgerg said:


> Pin drop? The whole crowd were just loudly split chanting between the two...


Yup. Seems like people are just making stuff up now to fit their narrative. If you don't like the show, great, don't try to drag people down jeeze.

This match isn't a spot fest so it's not going to be 100% loud the entire time. It's loud when it needs to be though....

You also need matches that aren't so fiery so it doesn't burn out the crowd, something else the same people complained about, lmao. You can't win.

Adam Page shines in slower worked matches because he's a brawler type wrestler, Pac is working it beautifully. Let them work people


----------



## Mox Girl

There's some woman in the crowd who keeps screeching all the time lol :lol


----------



## Whysoserious?

Boldgerg said:


> Pin drop? The whole crowd were just loudly split chanting between the two...
> 
> TV must be on mute.


How about you take your annoying blind fandom off? This match blows


----------



## shandcraig

People bitch about traditional wrestling matches, people bitch about flip flop spot matches, AEW can't win


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Cody's joining inner circle tonight


That would NOT make sense
:lol


----------



## Whysoserious?

shandcraig said:


> Cody's joining inner circle tonight


That would be lame. Can’t stand Cody


----------



## Boldgerg

Whysoserious? said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pin drop? The whole crowd were just loudly split chanting between the two...
> 
> TV must be on mute.
> 
> 
> 
> How about you take your annoying blind fandom off? This match blows
Click to expand...

Well you're talking pure and utter shit. I've already said I don't think it's a great match so it's not "blind fandom", but acting like the crowd has been silent is completely untrue crap.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## birthday_massacre

Whysoserious? said:


> Cody isn’t a main eventer he’s a b plus player


Cody is one of the most over faces in wrestling loll


----------



## shandcraig

Mox Girl said:


> There's some woman in the crowd who keeps screeching all the time lol <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Dont know if you ever watched TNA but they always had these irritating girls just screaming like someone was hurting them all night.


----------



## Boldgerg

Crowd so silent right now with the massive "let's go" chants...


----------



## birthday_massacre

shandcraig said:


> People bitch about traditional wrestling matches, people bitch about flip flop spot matches, AEW can't win


AEW is so good because they give us different styles in their matches, they don't just do one style. People that bitch just to bitch are trolls.


----------



## TD Stinger

Match has picked up nicely in the last few minutes.

Shit, is Hangman gonna lose the same way Kenny did?


----------



## RiverFenix

PAC vs Hangman is better than the opening tag match. Very physical.


----------



## Roxinius

Whysoserious? said:


> How about you take your annoying blind fandom off? This match blows


how about you stop crying about everything


----------



## 341714

Dudes I told you these two would go. Old school build


----------



## shandcraig

Crowd is louder than a UFC fight but apparently they are deas? people be cray


----------



## One Shed

Good, physical match.


----------



## 341714

♡


----------



## Sir Linko

This match is pretty awesome, and it's only getting better


----------



## Derek30

It was clunky early but it's picked up nicely. Hard hitting


----------



## AEW_19

Pac is incredible in the ring


----------



## Taroostyles

Another great match


----------



## Trophies

Big win for Page. Good match!


----------



## RapShepard

Only thing is that wouldn't make you pass out


----------



## Best Bout Machine

No way, PAC actually lost. Well, I'm shocked.


----------



## The3

This is a good AEW match


----------



## 341714

Hell yeah


First match I got wrong but I'm ok with that.


----------



## Shepard

Oh wow didn't see hangman winning but that was fun, they really beat the hell out of each other


----------



## Taroostyles

Page needed the win more


----------



## TD Stinger

Can't say I was fully engaged throughout but the last 5 minutes or so were really good.

The Brainbuster on the chair and the top rope Fallaway Slam were highlights. And I liked the finish of Hangman not falling for the same trick as last time.


----------



## Sir Linko

Slow build into a nice finish, glad Page won because my heart wanted it. Especially with the Deadeye! Now he has 2 finishers! 

I am now 1 - 1 in my predictions, so Page is now Rank 2 and Pac is 3, hmmm


----------



## shandcraig

Crowds happy and page won, Im done

This is some cowboy bullshit


----------



## Alright_Mate

PAC lost :wow

PAC's slow methodical style at the beginning was like watching paint dry.

Last five mins were good but overall that match was underwhelming.


----------



## Soul_Body

Damn. Motherfuckers just cry about anything. I'm enjoying the show and I'm not the only one. If you aren't just turn it off.


----------



## Joe Gill

so moxley gets a draw with pac... yet page gets a clean win

yeah that makes sense


----------



## Prosper

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## birthday_massacre

wrong person won

Pac should have gotten the next title shot


----------



## Chan Hung

Hangman vs Jericho again?


----------



## ElTerrible

Wow gotta love, when a finisher is actually a finisher. Good on Pac doing the job clean. Also gotta say his sub is the most legit looking in wrestling. Really turns opponent´s faces blue.


----------



## Soul Rex

Refreshing to watch an actual wrestling match instead of a flippy/spot fest.


----------



## Oracle

For fucks sakes turn Hangman hell.

PPV hasnt been great so far


----------



## Jazminator

Awesome match. I love Hangman!


----------



## Trophies

Damn. I missed Brandi in that sexy ass gear. wens3


----------



## MrThortan

Wow Pac lost! Crowd didn't seem too into it, but I thought that was a really good match. Was like watching a match from twenty years ago with some flippy shit thrown in. JR is horrible though. Guy can barely spit out a complete sentence.


----------



## Prosper

I would've kept him undefeated but fuck it. I loved every minute of that match.


----------



## TD Stinger

These damn people turn the lights out making me think something big is gonna happen and then it's just Spears. Gets me every damn time, lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

REALLY good match. The match was slower, but it was done well. Felt hard hitting towards the end of the match and they really built up to the Adam Page win well. The way the match was structured and the storytelling they did, I'm happy Page won (I was hoping Pac would win prior to the match).

Frankly, I'd take that match over the opener.


----------



## Geeee

*shrug* I thought that match was good.


----------



## 341714

Soul_Body said:


> Damn. Motherfuckers just cry about anything. I'm enjoying the show and I'm not the only one. If you aren't just turn it off.


You're crying too... it's more annoying.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't think Shawn Spears is epic enough for that kind of entrance haha.


----------



## Derek30

This match has ZERO heat


----------



## Sir Linko

Oh fuck I didn't have this match on my predictions earlier.

I'm taking Spears here, Janela is going to look strong though


----------



## shandcraig

TD Stinger said:


> These damn people turn the lights out making me think something big is gonna happen and then it's just Spears. Gets me every damn time, lol.


Lol sounds like you need a chair shot


----------



## Soul Rex

Lmao didn't know Pac had so many fans in this site.

Page is the better talent and the AEW future, he should be winning.


----------



## RapShepard

Let's get Janela a win or Imma bitch


----------



## Mox Girl

Why is Spears still doing the 10 thing???? :lol


----------



## Joe Gill

spears vs janella... time for bathroom break


----------



## Trophies

TD Stinger said:


> These damn people turn the lights out making me think something big is gonna happen and then it's just Spears. Gets me every damn time, lol.


ok next time, I'll know and then they'll swerve us. :lol


----------



## RapShepard

Mox Girl said:


> I don't think Shawn Spears is epic enough for that kind of entrance haha.


He's not, but he needs everything he can get


----------



## 341714

Mox Girl said:


> Why is Spears still doing the 10 thing????


He sucks


----------



## Chan Hung

Joey is over? Wow lmao


----------



## NascarStan

Hangman and PAC far exceeded my expectations, perfect mix of modern and old school wrestling and Hangman is really growing more an more into a binaries main eventers

Only problem I've had with this shownis JR. I respect the hell out of him but fuck me he has been trash tonight. Going forward aew should use Taz, Goldenboy and Schiavone


----------



## shandcraig

I love tallys little old man dance to spears song. 


Why does every millennial heel have to have fucking bright cute soft colors. Do they not learn from the legends come on. Purple is not helping the chair man get over lol


----------



## Sir Linko

Feel like this match could have been before Pac / Hangman. This match might cool the crowd down while that last match would have ended on a pretty high note


----------



## Derek30

Lol Janela


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Joe Gill said:


> spears vs janella... time for bathroom break


Riho has a match. You may want to wait.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mox Girl said:


> I don't think Shawn Spears is epic enough for that kind of entrance haha.


Yeah, he gets a CM Punk entrance, but he is a jobber.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Derek30 said:


> This match has ZERO heat


You obviously don't watch Dark.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

We want Peyton!
We want Peyton!
We want Peyton!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Marty Janetty 2.0


----------



## ElTerrible

TD Stinger said:


> These damn people turn the lights out making me think something big is gonna happen and then it's just Spears. Gets me every damn time, lol.


I don´t think people even realized it was him, even when the lights turned on. It seemed like the crowd tried to figure out, who had just debuted and could not.


----------



## shandcraig

I agree its insanely stupid spears is doing the 10 thing. He has so much potential to execute this gimmick he has but hes not doing it. What a waste but maybe he will make it happen one day. 

Hes a heel come on


----------



## Derek30

Lol old man Hebner getting in the way


----------



## RiverFenix

PAC sacrificed to Hangman to avoid PAC becoming #1 contender for Jericho. Hangman vs Jericho again doesn't make sense either, but Hangy should be #1 contender after tonight. Makes me think "The Match Beyond" happens next PPV screwing Page out of his title shot, and he loses #1 contender spot before ever getting a title match because of it. 

Hangman vs Moxley at next PPV maybe, with Rhodes/Omega/Bucks/MJF vs Jericho/Hager/Ortiz/Santana/Guevara in the double cage? Mox wins and leapfrogs Hangman into #1 contender spot and title shot against Jericho at DoN II?


----------



## Boldgerg

Joe Gill said:


> so moxley gets a draw with pac... yet page gets a clean win
> 
> yeah that makes sense


Anthony Joshua knocked out Vladimir Klitschko, but lost to Andy Ruiz...

Sometimes in "sport" things don't follow the script.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Thought Pac vs. Page was a good old school style match. Heel gets the advantage and sustains a beatdown, babyface valiantly fights back. Throw in a couple of cool spots, a couple of near finishes, the low blow tease, and the single Deadeye getting it done... all really smart wrestling. Pac doesn't have his undefeated streak, and Page has a big PPV win to his credit to build him up as a young star. Great stuff.

Now Spears vs. Janela... hopefully this goes under 10 mins.


----------



## shandcraig

Spears wife is so hot shes got him focused in the wrong places


----------



## One Shed

shandcraig said:


> I agree its insanely stupid spears is doing the 10 thing. He has so much potential to execute this gimmick he has but hes not doing it. What a waste but maybe he will make it happen one day.
> 
> Hes a heel come on


And they pair him with Tully....and do not even let Tully cut promos...


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> I agree its insanely stupid spears is doing the 10 thing. He has so much potential to execute this gimmick he has but hes not doing it. What a waste but maybe he will make it happen one day.
> 
> Hes a heel come on


He's not doing it because he can't. The dude is bottom of the bench material. He's a good lower midcard opening act, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Joe Gill

i'd rather watch the brain busters against rock n roll express than this pointless match


----------



## Chan Hung

Earl Hebner is back
:mark


----------



## Prosper

I think Spears would have worked alot better as a babyface


----------



## Soul Rex

Joey Vanilla


----------



## shandcraig

Earl is a better heel ref than spears


----------



## Chan Hung

Lheurch said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree its insanely stupid spears is doing the 10 thing. He has so much potential to execute this gimmick he has but hes not doing it. What a waste but maybe he will make it happen one day.
> 
> Hes a heel come on
> 
> 
> 
> And they pair him with Tully....and do not even let Tully cut promos...
Click to expand...

Sadly they only let him cut the promos best vs Cody. Since then downfall


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*It feels like we don't see Shawn Spears enough.*


----------



## The XL 2

Joey Janela weights about 140lbs walking around with a pot belly and no muscle. Jesus Christ, I don't expect him to look like Dave Batista but it wouldn't kill him to hit a gym


----------



## RapShepard

prosperwithdeen said:


> I think Spears would have worked alot better as a babyface


He wouldn't work as anything because he's Shawn Spears


----------



## Chan Hung

Sadly. This is a boring match. So far the PPV has been a sad investment of.my hard earned 50.

Hope it picks up..


----------



## shandcraig

Spears was born in wwe so he doesnt know how to executive, thats the problem with that system. People like mox was made before he went to wwe and turned robot


----------



## Boldgerg

Spears definitely needs to be a jobber.


----------



## midgetlover69

This dummy gets his ass beat half the match by janelo and we are suppose to take him seriously?


----------



## Prosper

The XL 2 said:


> Joey Janela weights about 140lbs walking around with a pot belly and no muscle. Jesus Christ, I don't expect him to look like Dave Batista but it wouldn't kill him to hit a gym


lol I agree, Janela's build is horrible


----------



## shandcraig

Does anyone think the ramp to the ring has a purpose? Seems like more of a hassle for production just for no reason


----------



## Chan Hung

This is no different than Dynamite. Think about that folks. 50 bucks for this?


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Chan Hung said:


> Sadly. This is a boring match. So far the PPV has been a sad investment of.my hard earned 50.
> 
> Hope it picks up..


Did you skip the first two matches? The show has been great so far.


----------



## Derek30

That was a nasty bump


----------



## Oracle

PPV has def been underwhelming so far not worth 50.


----------



## Joe Gill

so far this ppv is worth about $5


----------



## One Shed

The XL 2 said:


> Joey Janela weights about 140lbs walking around with a pot belly and no muscle. Jesus Christ, I don't expect him to look like Dave Batista but it wouldn't kill him to hit a gym


Agreed. He and Chuck Taylor are used to working in high school gyms, but not real gyms.


----------



## Mox Girl

Lucky Joey has a lot of hair and losing some won't matter too much lol.


----------



## Boldgerg

Chan Hung said:


> This is no different than Dynamite. Think about that folks. 50 bucks for this?


Again, you expected WHAT?


----------



## Prosper

The PPV has been awesome so far why tf are people complaining, PAC and Page killed it and the opener was great


----------



## TD Stinger

Ah yes, the traditional "I'm Canadian so I use the Sharpshooter" spot.

I liked using the tag rope in Janela's hair, never seen that.


----------



## 341714

"In some circles it is known as the sharp shooter"


----------



## Roxinius

Chan Hung said:


> Sadly. This is a boring match. So far the PPV has been a sad investment of.my hard earned 50.
> 
> Hope it picks up..


quit crying you and the other 3 or 4 mongos bitching about everything are pathetic


----------



## shandcraig

Spears heel attempts are so forced.

I was so set on this guy being an epic heel dammit. Everyone telling me its never going to happen and i have had hopes lol


----------



## elo

Britt and Bea's pre-show match was way better than this.


----------



## Chan Hung

Joe Gill said:


> so far this ppv is worth about $5


I agree. 5 bucks is.pretty much what I'd value this. Now.the next 2 hours.better be fucking great..theyll lose ppv subscribers I fear after this if they dont pick up massively.


----------



## The3

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> PAC sacrificed to Hangman to avoid PAC becoming #1 contender for Jericho. Hangman vs Jericho again doesn't make sense either, but Hangy should be #1 contender after tonight. Makes me think "The Match Beyond" happens next PPV screwing Page out of his title shot, and he loses #1 contender spot before ever getting a title match because of it.
> 
> Hangman vs Moxley at next PPV maybe, with Rhodes/Omega/Bucks/MJF vs Jericho/Hager/Ortiz/Santana/Guevara in the double cage? Mox wins and leapfrogs Hangman into #1 contender spot and title shot against Jericho at DoN II?


Time to bring in the AEW television title for people like Pac, Hangman, MJF, Dustin Rhodes to fight for


----------



## RapShepard

Fucking Christ the referee discretion shit is stupid


----------



## birthday_massacre

The refs in AEW need to get their shit togeher


----------



## Soul Rex

The XL 2 said:


> Joey Janela weights about 140lbs walking around with a pot belly and no muscle. Jesus Christ, I don't expect him to look like Dave Batista but it wouldn't kill him to hit a gym


I've seen more intimidating guys at Star Wars Comic con. 

There is not a reason I should believe this guy could beat any average human being.


----------



## imthegame19

The XL 2 said:


> Joey Janela weights about 140lbs walking around with a pot belly and no muscle. Jesus Christ, I don't expect him to look like Dave Batista but it wouldn't kill him to hit a gym


Yeah his look is holding him back. He's a really good worker and knows how to put on entertaining matches. As we've seen Janela vs Page, Moxley and both his Omega matches. But his ceiling is mid carder because he doesn't want to put in work physically. 


When you consider his promos are solid but not enough to get him over beyond where he is. This match should be a win for Spears. To keep him strong enough. Because he's capable of having top of the card feud with Tully at his side.


----------



## shandcraig

True cant wait for the TV belt. If they use it right it can feel important


----------



## Chan Hung

2 hours left. They better be great. 50 bucks ain't cheap and you'll lose a ton of people if it's as boring as this.


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> The refs in AEW need to get their shit togeher


Giving some leeway is one thing, but it's like they let everything go


----------



## Trophies

ok this match needs to wrap up. it's ok, but let's go.


----------



## MrThortan

Could be the greatest wrestling event in the history of the world and it is still not worth 50$. I am cheap. 

@[email protected] Janello. I do enjoy him though, especially for his hardcore antics.


----------



## The XL 2

Janela looks like Marko Stunts chubby older brother


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm sorry. I'm not often negative but what a shit PPV. This is more boring than Dynamite


----------



## birthday_massacre

RapShepard said:


> Giving some leeway is one thing, but it's like they let everything go


Plus the tag rope shouldn't even be there for a single match


----------



## RapShepard

Joey is my guy, but him and Spears don't need this long of a match. NXT and AEW have a problem of over doing.


----------



## Joe Gill

why is this pointless match still going? shouldnt be more than 5 minutes


----------



## Boldgerg

Chan Hung said:


> I'm sorry. I'm not often negative but what a shit PPV. This is more boring than Dynamite


How many fucking posts do you need to keep making like this every 30 seconds?


----------



## Roxinius

Chan Hung said:


> I'm sorry. I'm not often negative but what a shit PPV. This is more boring than Dynamite


then turn it the fuck off all you've done is bitch are you that stupid to keep watching something you dont like?


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> Plus the tag rope shouldn't even be there for a single match


Whenever we do get a DQ or count out it's going to feel soooo bull shit.


----------



## Chan Hung

I bet those who love this show are free streaming. I payed for a PPV not a lame boring show


----------



## The3

Chan Hung said:


> 2 hours left. They better be great. 50 bucks ain't cheap and you'll lose a ton of people if it's as boring as this.


Just do 4 pay per views per year , and 4 saturday night specials on HBO MAX


----------



## birthday_massacre

Joe Gill said:


> why is this pointless match still going? shouldnt be more than 5 minutes


Both of these guys should be an enhancement talent


----------



## AEWMoxley

How the fuck did these two geeks get on the main card?

This match is going to kill this crowd.


----------



## Derek30

This feud was built on Dark which gets 100-200k viewers on YT. They didn't do enough to make this match feel important


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> Joey is my guy, but him and Spears don't need this long of a match. NXT and AEW have a problem of over doing.


Agreed. This is best for Dark


----------



## shandcraig

Tally is so good. Cant wait for him and his daughter if she ever joins


----------



## Oracle

Lets be real DON and All out has fucking lengths on this so far...


----------



## TD Stinger

I liked the finish of Tully and Spears hitting the Spike Piledriver but overall a pretty heatless match.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Thank fuck that's over.

Janela's selling was the only good thing about that match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Now a jobber Kip Sabien
:maury


----------



## elo

Derek30 said:


> This feud was built on Dark which gets 100-200k viewers on YT. They didn't do enough to make this match feel important


They had a 30 min pre-show, this match should have been on it.


----------



## Taroostyles

That was the filler match of the evening.

1st 2 matches were both fire


----------



## Derek30

Women's title or tag titles next?


----------



## shandcraig

Why is tally not telling spears whats up. Hes over shadowing


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Weakest match so far, but it wasn't bad at all. Tully helping with the piledriver was a nice touch.


----------



## Sir Linko

WAIT. GOLDENBOY DOING AND INTERVIEW AND SAYING HE'S PART OF THE ANNOUNCE TEAM. Am I dreaming?

Also, that match has done it for Spears for me, blegh. Wasn't a great match, it was decent. PPV has been pretty fuckin' fire tho overall.

2-1 with my predictions


----------



## RapShepard

Salty Joey lost to this guy. But nobody caring Spears won is good personal consolation lol


----------



## AEW_19

Penelope ?


----------



## One Shed

Not a great match. Janela can go back to Dark now please. Or a gym.


----------



## Derek30

Kip Sabian looks like a bargain bin Marty Scurll


----------



## Mox Girl

I hate how stupid referees can be lol, c'mon Earl you've been doing this for years, you should know better :lol


----------



## midgetlover69

So hes just never going to actually hit someone with the chair or what


----------



## RKing85

a) Spears might be the least over person on the roster

b) Please keep Earl out of the ring. He can barely walk.


----------



## TD Stinger

Penelope is probably the one person that can help make Sabian interesting.


----------



## 341714

Terrible interview


----------



## shandcraig

Loser infested company lol


----------



## Derek30

Penelope is a babe


----------



## Taroostyles

Good idea to have this match now then the women to switch up before the co main events


----------



## Joe Gill

nice guy tony literally wants to protect the entire roster... cant even allow janella to lose clean.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Oracle

So there gonna do a Janela, Kip angle now my girl is your girl.
,
fuck me


----------



## Derek30

This match should be ridiculous. Let's just hope Kazarian doesn't land on his neck trying the Rana again


----------



## Intimidator3

I like Tully better than Spears.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

TD Stinger said:


> Penelope is probably the one person that can help make Sabian interesting.


Bring in his boy Marty Scurll. Easy fix.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Not good so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Joe Gill said:


> nice guy tony literally wants to protect the entire roster... cant even allow janella to lose clean.


That was a great finish. That is how Sean should win his matches since he is a geek


----------



## One Shed

Not a big fan of triple threat tag matches. Hoping for the best here.


----------



## RapShepard

Intimidator3 said:


> I like Tully better than Spears.


Everybody does. It's Tully> The Chairv > Spears


----------



## midgetlover69

That might be the worst entrance music ive ever heard lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

Private Party's music wtf? How do two young black dudes have that as theme music?


----------



## shandcraig

Joe Gill said:


> nice guy tony literally wants to protect the entire roster... cant even allow janella to lose clean.


Probably better than burying everyone and sucking the ball's of 2 guys on your roster that no one cares about


----------



## shandcraig

RainmakerV2 said:


> Private Party's music wtf? How do two young black dudes have that as theme music?


To be fair they are more like metro modern soft boys so its fitting


----------



## imthegame19

Joe Gill said:


> nice guy tony literally wants to protect the entire roster... cant even allow janella to lose clean.


He lost matches clean already. Whole purpose of Tully is to cheat and give Spears the edge he needed. It didn't work vs Moxley and Cody. So it's smart to use it here and have Tully be a difference maker for Spears.


----------



## Buhalovski

Cant wait for the two main events, the undercard was pretty boring so far.


----------



## RKing85

Would make no sense to take the titles off SCU so fast. Going with them to retain here.


----------



## Chan Hung

60 min time limit? Wow.


----------



## Soul Rex

What the fuck is scu gimmick?


----------



## Sir Linko

Problem with title matches this early in the companys inception is it'd be hard to justify such a fast reign. But it's either gonna happen here or during the Womens match. I take SCU here earlier, but Private Party might have been entered into this match so the Lucha Bros win against them so SCU stays strong


----------



## Joe Gill

very underwhelming ppv so far.... no "moments" yet.... cody jericho and moxley omega better deliver or im not ordering another ppv ever again


----------



## elo

Is half of Mexico in the crowd? Holy shit.


----------



## Derek30

Lucha Bros are super over


----------



## 341714

Joe Gill said:


> very underwhelming ppv so far.... no "moments" yet.... cody jericho and moxley omega better deliver or im not ordering another ppv ever again


Yeah fucking right


----------



## Chan Hung

Tsvetoslava said:


> Cant wait for the two main events, the undercard was pretty boring so far.


It's been a forgettable show. Hour an half left and I've felt this is not a ppv. I'm only hoping Mox-Omega and Cody-Jericho come thru


----------



## shandcraig

Still never understood why they didn't put it on the Lucha brothers when they are Miles and Miles and Miles more over than any tag team in aew. But i guess built them up more is good to


----------



## birthday_massacre

RKing85 said:


> Would make no sense to take the titles off SCU so fast. Going with them to retain here.


They can have Lucha Bros beat Private Party so SCU does not eat the pin.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Some boos for SCU. That's interesting. Lucha Bros seem to be the crowd favourites here.


----------



## One Shed

Crowd is all about Lucha Bros.


----------



## RiverFenix

Net every title reign needs to be epic or long. I wouldn't mind SCU losing them here to LB with PP eating the pin. They won on a quickie roll-up, not in any decisive fashion afterall. Put the titles on LB heading into next PPV in a heads up match with SCU again or something. Tag division is just buying time until Bucks, PnP are back focused on it and Jurassic Express is healthy.


----------



## RiverFenix

shandcraig said:


> Still never understood why they didn't put it on the Lucha brothers when they are Miles and Miles and Miles more over than any tag team in aew. But i guess built them up more is good to


Not being exclusive would be my guess. Penta/Fenix seemingly work every freaking indie as well, and Fenix' style is ripe for injury.


----------



## bmack086

Fucking Private Party is even worse than the Bucks. Should have just done a rematch between Luchas and SCU.


----------



## Mox Girl

This show has been good but not outstanding so far. Hoping this is where things really start to pick up.


----------



## Joe Gill

the only thing worse than 4 flippy dudes is 6 flippy dudes

why is mjf not on the card? is he injured?
they have room for janella and random japanese ladies but not mjf? 
what a joke.....


----------



## TD Stinger

This crowd hasn't been awful and honestly we've probably been spoiled by good crowds for AEW so far.

That being said, this is probably one of the worst crowds they've had so far.


----------



## Joe Gill

this crowd is pretty dead so far... almost like they are saving their energy for the co main events


----------



## Derek30

Sloppy start to the match but I'm sure it will pick up


----------



## birthday_massacre

TD Stinger said:


> This crowd hasn't been awful and honestly we've probably been spoiled by good crowds for AEW so far.
> 
> That being said, this is probably one of the worst crowds they've had so far.


They will be into the Cody and Mox matches


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> This crowd hasn't been awful and honestly we've probably been spoiled by good crowds for AEW so far.
> 
> That being said, this is probably one of the worst crowds they've had so far.


Their last ppv creams this. The crowd here has been more silent and dead, since the matches have been no different than what u see on Dynamite.


----------



## Mox Girl

When the crowd began chanting OLE OLE OLE I thought Sami Zayn had shown up lol.


----------



## One Shed

TD Stinger said:


> This crowd hasn't been awful and honestly we've probably been spoiled by good crowds for AEW so far.
> 
> That being said, this is probably one of the worst crowds they've had so far.


Yeah, I am surprised they chose Baltimore. I know they cannot keep spamming NYC, Philly, and Chicago, but I hope they learn their lesson.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Joe Gill said:


> the only thing worse than 4 flippy dudes is 6 flippy dudes
> 
> why is mjf not on the card? is he injured?
> they have room for janella and random japanese ladies but not mjf?
> what a joke.....


Yes, he's injured. That's why he's been doing commentary on Dark instead.


----------



## Boldgerg

Chan Hung said:


> TD Stinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This crowd hasn't been awful and honestly we've probably been spoiled by good crowds for AEW so far.
> 
> That being said, this is probably one of the worst crowds they've had so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Their last ppv creams this. The crowd here has been more silent and dead, since the matches have been no different than what u see on Dynamite.
Click to expand...

Yeah, you've said this about 20 times now. Are you broken?


----------



## RiverFenix

Chan Hung said:


> Their last ppv creams this. The crowd here has been more silent and dead, since the matches have been no different than what u see on Dynamite.



Fella, do everybody a favor and not purchase the next PPV. You obviously are hard up and cannot afford it and put yourself in pretty serious financial hardship by how much you are bloody whinging about it tonight.


----------



## Joe Gill

this is the problem with flippy dudes... after about a month the act gets old and crowd stops responding to the moves


----------



## Geeee

This match so far the best one. Crowd coming alive here.


----------



## Boldgerg

Joe Gill said:


> this is the problem with flippy dudes... after about a month the act gets old and crowd stops responding to the moves


Yeah, they hated that Fenix spot...


----------



## Alright_Mate

Hallelujah.

Fenix wakes the crowd up.


----------



## 341714

People love flippy do shit


----------



## Derek30

Fenix is sublime


----------



## Roxinius

Joe Gill said:


> this is the problem with flippy dudes... after about a month the act gets old and crowd stops responding to the moves


are you deaf or have your volume turned way down?


----------



## Sir Linko

This match is pretty good so far, Lucha Bros definitely have the crowd behind them, makes me think they're going to win. I kinda think they should.


----------



## Shepard

Fenix is so so good


----------



## 341714

Lucha bros. ♡


----------



## ripcitydisciple

RainmakerV2 said:


> Private Party's music wtf? How do two young black dudes have that as theme music?


Isn't Lil Jon singing their theme? How does that not fit them?


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their last ppv creams this. The crowd here has been more silent and dead, since the matches have been no different than what u see on Dynamite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fella, do everybody a favor and not purchase the next PPV. You obviously are hard up and cannot afford it and put yourself in pretty serious financial hardship by how much you are bloody whinging about it tonight.
Click to expand...

I'll likely take this advise bud. I'm not privileged to throw money on anything AEW asks me to. With me they have to earn it
So far it's been a shit show. But im expecting last 2 matches to.be good..or.this show has been a bust


----------



## RKing85

Fenix is so fucking smooth.


----------



## shandcraig

Crowds dead I'm done with AEW


----------



## Boldgerg

Honestly, one thing I will say, is stop fucking screaming you moron.


----------



## 341714

Chan Hung said:


> I'll likely take this advise bud. I'm not privileged to throw money on anything AEW asks me to. With me they have to earn it
> So far it's been a shit show. But im expecting last 2 matches to.be good..or.this show has been a bust


We all know you're buying the next ppv


----------



## bmack086

Joe Gill said:


> this is the problem with flippy dudes... after about a month the act gets old and crowd stops responding to the moves


Lol. No the issue is when everyone on your roster is a flippy dude. Each man on the roster does same the set of moves. 

At least on this match, Fenix and Pentagon, while being flippy guys are exceptional flippy guys. They do things other guys just can’t.


----------



## Chan Hung

The scream is cringe. Come on PP. LAX should win


----------



## shandcraig

Boldgerg said:


> Honestly, one thing I will say, is stop fucking screaming you moron.


Whos screaming? Sorry i thought you meant something else. Ignore this


----------



## Boldgerg

shandcraig said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, one thing I will say, is stop fucking screaming you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Whos screaming?
Click to expand...

Issiah. It's horrible. Needs to stop that crap.


----------



## Chan Hung

What a finish. Thank u.


----------



## Mox Girl

How was that match shorter than the other ones so far?! Or was it the same length and I didn't notice? :lol


----------



## 341714

A purposeful botch?.


----------



## Sir Linko

3 - 1 in my predictions.

Now I 100% garuntee that Riho loses her Womens Championship. At least they kept the Lucha Brothers strong


----------



## Derek30

Oh wow that was a quick finish


----------



## Best Bout Machine

SCU wins :woo


----------



## Trophies

DA HELL


----------



## Oracle

Man this PPV has fucking blowed so far. 

I love AEW but lets take the goggles off


----------



## shandcraig

Sir Linko said:


> 3 - 1 in my predictions.
> 
> Now I 100% garuntee that Riho loses her Womens Championship. At least they kept the Lucha Brothers strong




Noooooo dont be ttue??


----------



## Mox Girl

Wait, what the hell? :lol

Hahaha oh wait it's Daniels!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Turned up the last few minutes but another case of where the match wasn't that hot for the most part.

LOL, everyone really does have the "lights out" power in AEW. :lol

Like seeing Daniels with the face paint again.


----------



## 341714

Gay


----------



## Trophies

Oh it's just Christopher Daniels :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Fans booing Angel's
:maury


----------



## One Shed

They ended that quickly and let Spears and Janela go forever?


----------



## RKing85

I'll be honest...not a great crowd tonight.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just when that match was getting good it abruptly ends 

Fenix was great though.


----------



## Oracle

Daniels really.

fuck me


----------



## shandcraig

Who thinks daniel should be heel beard man again. He was good with that short run as heel in tna


----------



## RapShepard

AEW has overdone the mask reveal


----------



## Joe Gill

oh great... the mask reveal is a bald headed 50 year old


----------



## birthday_massacre

Daniels, well played
He is still a geek. I hate SCU


----------



## Chan Hung

Joe Gill said:


> oh great... the mask reveal is a bald headed 50 year old


We all got hope's up and its fucking Daniel's 
:heston


----------



## Trophies

Is Emi really the best they could do for the first challenger?


----------



## RapShepard

RKing85 said:


> I'll be honest...not a great crowd tonight.


Or maybe they're just having a meh show for once. Not every show is going to be awesome. This show is just okay. It happens.


----------



## Derek30

Cody Jericho and Moxley Omega are going to be super long matches


----------



## Intimidator3

Decent match. I like SCU but damn that’s twice the Lucha Bros have carried the match and lost.


----------



## 341714

Trophies said:


> Is Emi really the best they could do for the first challenger?


Literally? Yes.


----------



## shandcraig

The reason i like sakura is because she legit looks like a mom, its so funny but good


----------



## Mox Girl

I love Riho's J-pop video game music :lol


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah this is setting up that Cody and Jericho might actually go 60


----------



## Derek30

I can see why some will be disappointed with the show up to this point. Something feels a little off


----------



## Prosper

The womens match is the last match before the double main event right?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The tag matches are def. the best part of the show so far.


----------



## Whysoserious?

Really getting tired of The Lucha Bro’s losing


----------



## RKing85

Riho or Kaire Sane.

It is impossible for me to decide who is more adorable.


----------



## Trophies

Oh it's one of those trainer vs trainee matches. ok


----------



## RainmakerV2

Yeah. This show is super fucking FLAT. Hopefully the two main events save it.


----------



## shandcraig

Riho is great


----------



## Geeee

5'2"? So Riho's taller than Alexa Bliss and about the same height as Sasha Banks? That sounds made up LOL


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> Or maybe they're just having a meh show for once. Not every show is going to be awesome. This show is just okay. It happens.


These people expect every single AEW show to be WM17 level


----------



## shandcraig

Mamma bear is emotional


----------



## kingnoth1n

Reeeeeeehooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Riho and Sakura is gonna be fuckin epic*


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL did the ref just get booed? :lol


----------



## Derek30

Sakura is crying. Overwhelmed by the moment. Nice touch


----------



## Joe Gill

this match should be taking place in the toyko dome.... not baltimore


----------



## Taroostyles

This show doesnt need saving, Spears and Janela was a tv match but everything else has been great.


----------



## Whysoserious?

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniels, well played
> He is still a geek. I hate SCU


Wow ! We agree on something. I really don’t know why they are dead set on these guys being champions. Lucha Bro’s deserve them


----------



## candice-wrestling

Riho’s theme sounds like the background music on a Crash Bandicoot level.


----------



## RKing85

can't see them taking the title off Riho yet. Going with her to retain.


----------



## virus21

prosperwithdeen said:


> These people expect every single AEW show to be WM17 level


Hell, some people expect it to be 90s level main event wrestling


----------



## Prosper

crying already lol


----------



## MrThortan

Enjoying the show so far, but it is starting to feel like AEW has lost some of its shine. Was bound to happen with a new company. Their roster doesn't seem too big, and with the addition of Dynamite, we're seeing a lot of the same faces over and over. That has both pros and cons.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Riho is over but I hope Shida beats the winner.


----------



## Whysoserious?

The mustache Sakura wears is cringe


----------



## RapShepard

prosperwithdeen said:


> These people expect every single AEW show to be WM17 level


Yeah thats just not going to happen and they have to get used to it lol Some shows will be meh and eventually they'll even have an actual shitty show or two. It just how things are


----------



## Joe Gill

prosperwithdeen said:


> These people expect every single AEW show to be WM17 level


no but it should be worth a $50 investment


----------



## shandcraig

prosperwithdeen said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe they're just having a meh show for once. Not every show is going to be awesome. This show is just okay. It happens.
> 
> 
> 
> These people expect every single AEW show to be WM17 level
Click to expand...

For me at least i always assumed this ppv gimmick was full gear as in fully functioning AEW at this point and after is when things get good.

AEW is now in full gear as a product sorta thing


----------



## Sir Linko

Taroostyles said:


> This show doesnt need saving, Spears and Janela was a tv match but everything else has been great.


I'll drink with you on that. I'm enjoying the fuck out of this show


----------



## shandcraig

AEW presents asian porn sounds


----------



## Whysoserious?

MrThortan said:


> Enjoying the show so far, but it is starting to feel like AEW has lost some of its shine. Was bound to happen with a new company. Their roster doesn't seem too big, and with the addition of Dynamite, we're seeing a lot of the same faces over and over. That has both pros and cons.


Agreed, it sucks that the WWE signed all of the good talent, sucks Orton re-signed too they really could of used someone like him.


----------



## Soul Rex

I know women aren't supposed to be intimidating but watching these two all I feel is they are going to huge each
other do death,


----------



## virus21

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Riho is over but I hope Shida beats the winner.


I second. Shida should be the top woman in the company


----------



## Boldgerg

There are some proper, top grade fuckwits in this thread.


----------



## kingnoth1n

What is rihooooooooooooooooooooooo's shoot weight? She can't weigh more than 80 pounds.


----------



## Fallfarc

Anyone know how long is left, is it over in around an hour, 4am UK time?


----------



## Joe Gill

scrap the womens division this is cringey


----------



## Whysoserious?

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah. This show is super fucking FLAT. Hopefully the two main events save it.


Yeah this show has crash and burned and shows they are lacking stars


----------



## RiverFenix

Whysoserious? said:


> Agreed, it sucks that the WWE signed all of the good talent, sucks Orton re-signed too they really could of used someone like him.


Orton would be loathed by AEW fans. I mean PAC vs Hangman was shit on here for being plodding and boring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I need my Riho vs Marko dream match. :banderas


----------



## Prosper

AEW loves their japanese female wrestlers lol


----------



## Roxinius

honestly i just cant get behind Riho as a threat to anything other than a small child


----------



## Whysoserious?

Boldgerg said:


> There are some proper, top grade fuckwits in this thread.


I’m putting you on the ignore list. You are honestly annoying


----------



## shandcraig

Boldgerg said:


> There are some proper, top grade fuckwits in this thread.


You need to turn heel with me against them.

Lol sorry im in a really joking mood tonight


----------



## AEWMoxley

The fat chick sounds like a whistling dolphin.


----------



## One Shed

kingnoth1n said:


> What is rihooooooooooooooooooooooo's shoot weight? She can't weigh more than 80 pounds.


She is probably 100 or 105. I have a good Asian friend who is smaller than her and is 99.


----------



## Boldgerg

Whysoserious? said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some proper, top grade fuckwits in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m putting you on the ignore list. You are honestly annoying
Click to expand...

Hahaha. That's hilarious coming from you with all the shit you've spouted tonight.


----------



## KrysRaw1

3/10 ppv. Horrible waste of money and time.


----------



## shandcraig

AEWMoxley said:


> The fat chick sounds like a whistling dolphin.


You know you like it


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*This is the perfect match to show what Riho is actually capable of, great stuff so far. I am glad some new fans are seeing Joshi at it's best here.*


----------



## Whysoserious?

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Orton would be loathed by AEW fans. I mean PAC vs Hangman was shit on here for being plodding and boring.


True but man they need stars. Wish they could of got Punk. NWA’s Powerrr has a better roster


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193360378283118594


----------



## Prosper

Im ready for the double main event baby lets go, if its not Ivalisse, Big Swole or Mercedes Martinez then I don't really care for the AEW women right now


----------



## MrThortan

I love the hard hits these ladies take. It adds a sense of realism. The first women's match seemed super fake with the soft attacks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Unlike some of the moaners, I think this show is pretty good so far.


----------



## Boldgerg

This I will admit I have zero interest in. Midget Japanese female wrestling does nothing for me at all.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Last week's show on WED was better than this PPV. What a fucking disgrace to a paying customer. Come on AEW. Crowd bored.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

prosperwithdeen said:


> AEW loves their japanese female wrestlers lol


*And that is not a problem whatsoever. This match is top notch. Joshi at its best. *


----------



## Sir Linko

Dude that backbreaker made me flinch, holy fuck. This match is so good right now


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm enjoying this match more than the Spears vs Janela match tbh.


----------



## Geeee

nice. don't see a tilt-a-whirl backbreaker often anymore. Don't know why. That move is sweet!


----------



## Trophies

Is Riho's arm broken?


----------



## Roxinius

KrysRaw1 said:


> Last week's show on WED was better than this PPV. What a fucking disgrace to a paying customer. Come on AEW. Crowd bored.


then turn it off why keep watching something you dont enjoy?


----------



## birthday_massacre

this has probably been the weakest AEW PPV so far.


----------



## Taroostyles

You can tell theres people in here bitching who aren't even watching the show


----------



## Prosper

Yuffie Kisaragi said:


> *And that is not a problem whatsoever. This match is top notch. Joshi at its best. *


Not a problem at all, just an observation lol Asuka, Kairi, and Io would do so well in AEW


----------



## 341714

Lol goddamit what's her name lolllllol


----------



## virus21

Roxinius said:


> then turn it off why keep watching something you dont enjoy?


But then they couldn't bitch about it


----------



## RainmakerV2

How could anyone care about this? The fuck?


----------



## Oracle

If Riho loses this is one of the worst PPVs ive tuned in to


----------



## kingnoth1n

Lheurch said:


> She is probably 100 or 105. I have a good Asian friend who is smaller than her and is 99.


I don't believe it. lol.

For anyone to take this division seriously they need to get the belt off the 60 pound woman. But this freddie mercury girl....eek.


----------



## Derek30

Dammit JR


----------



## Roxinius

virus21 said:


> But then they couldn't bitch about it


im sure their moms would be thankful they wouldnt have to listen to their little basement dwellers piss and moan


----------



## Prosper

Emi Sakura is not half bad


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

prosperwithdeen said:


> Not a problem at all, just an observation lol Asuka, Kairi, and Io would do so well in AEW


*Yeah, Kenny is a Joshi fan and I am thankful he is giving us this content and providing the girls these oppurtunities. 
*


----------



## KrysRaw1

Roxinius said:


> KrysRaw1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last week's show on WED was better than this PPV. What a fucking disgrace to a paying customer. Come on AEW. Crowd bored.
> 
> 
> 
> then turn it off why keep watching something you dont enjoy?
Click to expand...

I used my savings and fell for false advertising thinking this was at least better than 2 hours of free TV. I won't buy again I dont think. I think this thread is more alive than the crowd


----------



## Joe Gill

this is more like a wwe crowd....


----------



## Derek30

These girls are both good in the ring


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oracle said:


> If Riho loses this is one of the worst PPVs ive tuned in to


She wont lose, I bet Riho will drop it to Kong in a squash.


----------



## Mox Girl

I swear there's more people moaning about people not liking this show than people actually talking about the show lol.


----------



## 341714

KrysRaw1 said:


> I used my savings and fell for false advertising thinking this was at least better than 2 hours of free TV. I won't buy again I dont think. I think this thread is more alive than the crowd


Too bad youre fucking lying and we will see you in here next PPV saying the same shit.


----------



## Trophies

"Like she's possessed at times."

Shout out the Japanese horror.


----------



## Sir Linko

Holy shit man, those stomps are real as fuck. I still think Riho loses, but this match is really selling her for me


----------



## Roxinius

KrysRaw1 said:


> I used my savings and fell for false advertising thinking this was at least better than 2 hours of free TV. I won't buy again I dont think. I think this thread is more alive than the crowd


false advertising? i dont think you understand what that means


----------



## One Shed

kingnoth1n said:


> I don't believe it. lol.
> 
> For anyone to take this division seriously they need to get the belt off the 60 pound woman. But this freddie mercury girl....eek.


I am not necessarily arguing Rhio could pose a threat to Awesome Kong or someone like that, but I like her.


----------



## Alright_Mate

prosperwithdeen said:


> Emi Sakura is not half bad


Seen her many times in the UK, she can be cringeworthy at times but she's a bloody good wrestler.


----------



## DOTL

RainmakerV2 said:


> How could anyone care about this? The fuck?


I care.


----------



## Taroostyles

That match was actually pretty good


----------



## Derek30

Ok these refs fucking stink


----------



## Mox Girl

YAY RIHO :mark:

That was a really good match. These two are so crisp and smooth.


----------



## 341714

Yep..they're good


----------



## Boldgerg

KrysRaw1 said:


> Roxinius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrysRaw1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last week's show on WED was better than this PPV. What a fucking disgrace to a paying customer. Come on AEW. Crowd bored.
> 
> 
> 
> then turn it off why keep watching something you dont enjoy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used my savings and fell for false advertising thinking this was at least better than 2 hours of free TV. I won't buy again I dont think. I think this thread is more alive than the crowd
Click to expand...

"False advertising" hahaha. Clown.


----------



## Derek30

Good match fucked over by an incompetent official


----------



## KrysRaw1

MaryChristine said:


> KrysRaw1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used my savings and fell for false advertising thinking this was at least better than 2 hours of free TV. I won't buy again I dont think. I think this thread is more alive than the crowd
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad youre fucking lying and we will see you in here next PPV saying the same shit.
Click to expand...

Nope Sorry you guys are rich. 50 is a lot for me. I work at Jack in box . you can NOT say this is better than last Dynamite


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid match.

But again, maybe not the best decision to start the show with 2 matches that have been built for months and then follow them with 3 matches that were only announced 3 days ago.


----------



## shandcraig

Yessss she won!


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Baker or Shida had better win the women's championship next. I like Sakura, though.


----------



## Sir Linko

That was really good. Ref made the right call imo, shoulder wasn't down so he stopped the count, crowd was booing for no reason. 

Emi turns heel here? Teacher vs Student thing? 

3 - 2 in my Predictions


----------



## safc-scotty

That was a really fun match, absolutely light years ahead of the previous women's match.


----------



## Whysoserious?

And this match has killed the crowd


----------



## Oracle

Thank the lord RIHO won


----------



## kingnoth1n

Rihooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## shandcraig

Good match


----------



## Taroostyles

They might actually have this go 60


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:cheer Riho wins!

I enjoyed this more than any other singles match tonight.:mark


----------



## One Shed

Great match.


----------



## NascarStan

I don't get the hate this show is getting, it's ha problems, the Janela-Spears match fid not belong in the show but fuck me some of y'all acting like this is a terrible show when Young Bucks vs LAX and Hangman/PAC have been great matches and the two money matches are still to come


----------



## Geeee

Derek30 said:


> Ok these refs fucking stink


Nah. Riho's shoulder wasn't down at first. That's why he restarted the count.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Nice finish, but another roll up lol


----------



## Roxinius

KrysRaw1 said:


> Nope Sorry you guys are rich. 50 is a lot for me. I work at Jack in box . you can NOT say this is better than last Dynamite


not our fault you arent skilled enough to pull down anything other than a fast food job


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Cody time :mark


----------



## Joe Gill

alright,,, all the nonsense is over... AEW has 1 hour to redeem themselves with the main events


----------



## KrysRaw1

2 hours of horrific booking. One hour to clean the stench of the worst PPV of 2019.


----------



## ElTerrible

Even if they do the promised/rumoured 3 1/2 hours there is plenty of time left for the main events.


----------



## Derek30

Ah the ref actually made the right call stopping the count. Excuse my ignorant blabbing earlier


----------



## Prosper

Not a bad match at all


----------



## MrThortan

That was a fun match. I really love the joshi style. Haven't seen Yuka Sakazaki for a while


----------



## Buhalovski

Okay, time for the real PPV. Hopefully all of them deliver.


----------



## Trophies

They literally have to destroy the ring for Mox/Omega to go on last. :lol


----------



## shandcraig

Anyone know this song ? Shazam is not catching it


----------



## RainmakerV2

DOTL said:


> I care.


Why?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Surprised this wasn't the final match.


----------



## 341714

KrysRaw1 said:


> Nope Sorry you guys are rich. 50 is a lot for me. I work at Jack in box . you can NOT say this is better than last Dynamite


Yeah that makes sense. I get why you are bitching now. Still, I know you'll be back.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Roxinius said:


> KrysRaw1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope Sorry you guys are rich. 50 is a lot for me. I work at Jack in box . you can NOT say this is better than last Dynamite
> 
> 
> 
> not our fault you arent skilled enough to pull down anything other than a fast food job
Click to expand...

Your lucky people don't spit in ur food like AEW spits in ur wallet today ?


----------



## Mox Girl

I want Jericho to win this. Sorry not sorry haha.


----------



## Whysoserious?

Jericho please beat this b plus player


----------



## MetalKiwi

Loving this show so much.


----------



## DOTL

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why?


Why not?


----------



## One Shed

These two are going to be long matches I think. Here we go.


----------



## kingnoth1n

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why?


It's completely unrealistic. She couldn't hurt a fly irl.


----------



## Derek30

Props to the women. You can tell they have chemistry and the crowd was into it


----------



## shandcraig

Does anyone think Cody's nickname should be changed to "the millennial" Cody

Lol


----------



## Oracle

2 matches left still have the max of two hours to go if they want to. 

I can def see Cody and Jericho going 60 mins here


----------



## rbl85

KrysRaw1 said:


> *2 hours of horrific booking.* One hour to clean the stench of the worst PPV of 2019.


What the fuck are you talking about ?


----------



## Roxinius

KrysRaw1 said:


> Your lucky people don't spit in ur food like AEW spits in ur wallet today ?


first off its "you're" and i can see why you're working at jack in the box now


----------



## KrysRaw1

Who thinks this so far was better than last WED Dynamite?


----------



## virus21

shandcraig said:


> Does anyone think Cody's nickname should be changed to "the millennial" Cody
> 
> Lol


If he goes heel, then yes


----------



## Prosper

Oh shit business is about to pick up


----------



## Buhalovski

KrysRaw1 said:


> Your lucky people don't spit in ur food like AEW spits in ur wallet today ?


Its not even every month. Its fucken 4 times a year which is 200$


----------



## Taroostyles

Muta!


----------



## Mox Girl

Do you think cos they have the judges here, that means it will go 60 minutes? Cos what would be the point of having the judges if they don't use them?


----------



## elo

We're going 60.


----------



## Trophies

So yeah...I guess this is going 60. :lol


----------



## KrysRaw1

Crowd quiet as Fuck
:lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

I think MJF will *accidentally* cost Cody here.


----------



## 341714

The Great Muta!!!


----------



## Geeee

Arn Anderson is not an objective judge. Cody is his boss


----------



## shandcraig

Roxinius said:


> KrysRaw1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your lucky people don't spit in ur food like AEW spits in ur wallet today ?
> 
> 
> 
> first off its "you're" and i can see why you're working at jack in the box now
Click to expand...

YOUR YOU'RE FIRED


----------



## Oracle

PPV has only been 2 hrs this is def going 60.


----------



## 341714

Cody always gets these fucking triple h entrances. Fucking yuck.


----------



## One Shed

Got two out of the three judges right.


----------



## Prosper

They cant go a full hour theres no way


----------



## kingnoth1n

Grand standing and hot dogging by Captain Lisp once again


----------



## 341714

prosperwithdeen said:


> They cant go a full hour theres no way


Yes they can


----------



## shandcraig

Who thinks this songs better than cody's theme by far


----------



## KrysRaw1

Tsvetoslava said:


> KrysRaw1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your lucky people don't spit in ur food like AEW spits in ur wallet today ?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not even every month. Its fucken 4 times a year which is 200$
Click to expand...

Why give AEW free pass? They have to earn every fan and make new ones. The Show today has been worst of 2019 PPVs. I want them to succeed but 2 hours of matches not better than free TV is a dis service to u and all here.


----------



## Whysoserious?

Dean Makenko and Arn :mark:


----------



## Derek30

Crowd is LIT for Cody. Women's match actually whet the appetite nicely


----------



## Whysoserious?

KrysRaw1 said:


> Bud. Why give AEW free pass? They have to earn every fan and make new ones. The Show today has been worst of 2019 PPVs. I want them to succeed but 2 hours of matches not better than free TV is a dis service to u and all here.


You’ll never get through to these blind marks bro. They’ll cry and negative rep you


----------



## One Shed

Big match feel.


----------



## TD Stinger

MJF out there with Cody. I don't think it will happen here tonight, but it's in the back of my mind.

And Jericho is so going to go after Cody's mom.


----------



## 341714

MJF is screwing Cody.


----------



## Roxinius

KrysRaw1 said:


> Bud. Why give AEW free pass? They have to earn every fan and make new ones. The Show today has been worst of 2019 PPVs. I want them to succeed but 2 hours of matches not better than free TV is a dis service to u and all here.


ffs stfu you entitled low brow cry baby


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*RIHO for AEW World Champ tbh*


----------



## deadcool

I think its going to be a draw most likely or MJF is going to cost Cody the title.


----------



## Sir Linko

Man... huge fight feel man. GO CODY BABY, I LOVE YOU. 

Also if Chris Jericho hugs Cody's mom, I will baawl laughing


----------



## The3

*Predictions:* Jericho wins a split decision


----------



## Whysoserious?

MaryChristine said:


> Cody always gets these fucking triple h entrances. Fucking yuck.


Yeah it’s wack, dude isn’t a main eventer and never will be


----------



## shandcraig

Cody please dont cry tonight, enioying your shit except all the weeping over family


----------



## epfou1

Remember Wardlow is coming


----------



## Derek30

Holy cow you guys whine about each other a lot in here. Is it always like this?


----------



## 341714

Jericho going over tonight.


----------



## King Gimp

JERICHO


----------



## bmack086

Only 2 ways this can go, well 3. It goes 60 minutes (and Jericho probably dies). MJF costs Cody the match. It does 60 and MJF costs him the match. You’re welcome.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Roxinius said:


> KrysRaw1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bud. Why give AEW free pass? They have to earn every fan and make new ones. The Show today has been worst of 2019 PPVs. I want them to succeed but 2 hours of matches not better than free TV is a dis service to u and all here.
> 
> 
> 
> ffs stfu you entitled low brow cry baby
Click to expand...

They should sell AEW nipples from baby bottles I'm sure you'd still buy.


----------



## birthday_massacre

No way this goes an hour right


----------



## ElTerrible

There is no way Jericho can go 60 though the level of judges certainly adds to the intrigue. Great Muta, I mean wtf. They´ll probably go around 40 to make it feel like it´s a possibility.


----------



## One Shed

This is not going an hour...why have the judges if not a 30 minute time limit?


----------



## Whysoserious?

epfou1 said:


> Remember Wardlow is coming


Who ?


----------



## Sir Linko

Way too soon for MJF to turn, but if it happens then holy shit...

TBH I think it's obvious he WON'T because it should really end a PPV show... let's be real.


----------



## Prosper

Having an ironman match may be overkill lol but we'll see


----------



## deadcool

MaryChristine said:


> Cody always gets these fucking triple h entrances. Fucking yuck.


Except the crowd actually reacts to Cody and Cody is actually over with the crowd with most of the audience eating up his grandiose entrances unlike Triple HGH.

Awesome event.


----------



## Geeee

I have a shirt that looks exactly like Jake Hager's. I wear it to my desk job LOL


----------



## Whysoserious?

birthday_massacre said:


> No way this goes an hour right


You wouldn’t think so


----------



## kingnoth1n

I hope Jericho codebreakers that ugly female ref. Will be good heat.


----------



## shandcraig

Jericho is the only heel in aew that knows how to dress


----------



## 341714

Lol @ that 'Walls of Cholesterol" sign.


----------



## Derek30

Judas just fits Jericho at this point in his career


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I like Jericho but I don't see 48 year old Chris going for 60 minutes.


----------



## Mox Girl

I miss Jericho's short hair.


----------



## Roxinius

KrysRaw1 said:


> They should sell AEW nipples from baby bottles I'm sure you'd still buy.


i'm sure wwe will start selling boxes of crayons for you to eat but be careful don't blow your entire pay check on them


----------



## Best Bout Machine

This should be a fantastic match. :mark


----------



## KrysRaw1

Jericho > 95 percent of AEW


----------



## birthday_massacre

shandcraig said:


> Jericho is the only heel in aew that knows how to dress


he stole it from Axl Rose


----------



## 341714

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I like Jericho but I don't see 48 year old Chris going for 60 minutes.


He did it with Omega recently.


----------



## Whysoserious?

Drip Hager.


----------



## shandcraig

Geeee said:


> I have a shirt that looks exactly like Jake Hager's


Along with every other golf shirt wearing guy


----------



## Trophies

Justin Roberts telling a fucking story here. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

"Father of a husky" lol, I actually rolled my eyes  :lol


----------



## Sir Linko

This feels so god damn big man


----------



## KrysRaw1

Hager's deep breathing is epic.


----------



## Whysoserious?

birthday_massacre said:


> he stole it from Axl Rose


Jericho is the best bro. Maybe your just mad he interviewed Donald Trump Jr. with your liberal self :lol


----------



## shandcraig

birthday_massacre said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jericho is the only heel in aew that knows how to dress
> 
> 
> 
> he stole it from Axl Rose
Click to expand...

Ya he was a great heel, such a good heel his band broke up with him


----------



## deadcool

Taroostyles said:


> That match was actually pretty good


Emi Sakura is a freakin star. Crowd was reacting to both her and Riho.

Both Riho and Sakura are rockstars of the female division. People actually bought into the storyline as opposed to that stupid Daniel Bryan being trained by Shawn Michaels horse sh** that was spewed by the WWE a few years ago.


----------



## 341714

Happy Birthday Jericho!!!


----------



## AEW_19

Is it just me or does Jericho look pissed? ?


----------



## One Shed

the grandson of a plumber...


----------



## RiverFenix

Muta is going to green mist a fool during the match. Who's getting it - Hager or Guevara?


----------



## RKing85

cody's single record and overall record was backwards.

Will somebody please give the crowd some coffee????? 

Going with Jericho to retain here.


----------



## Derek30

Awesome intros


----------



## Roxinius

Jericho looks odd with that half assed beard


----------



## kingnoth1n

man.....Codys grandstanding is fucking horrible. He thinks he is the Rock in his own mind or something. Those nicknames were cringe as all fuck.


----------



## 341714

It makes sense that jericho is a scorpio


----------



## birthday_massacre

Whysoserious? said:


> Jericho is the best bro. Maybe your just mad he interviewed Donald Trump Jr. with your liberal self :lol


Jericho is my favorite of all time. I dont give a shit who he interviews.


----------



## virus21

AEW_19 said:


> Is it just me or does Jericho look pissed? ?


He needs a little bit of the bubbly


----------



## Whysoserious?

AEW_19 said:


> Is it just me or does Jericho look pissed? ?


Probably mad at the way this show has went


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Why do English speakers always butcher the word "le"? My ears.


----------



## shandcraig

That belt really is amazing


----------



## Derek30

Crowd is ready for this match. Awesome build will do that


----------



## Soul_Body

The youngest AEW champ ever.


----------



## Mox Girl

They were chanting happy birthday to Jericho? I heard fuck your birthday haha but I guess I'm hearing things :lol


----------



## shandcraig

Are they saying fuck your birthday? Lol


----------



## Whysoserious?

birthday_massacre said:


> Jericho is my favorite of all time. I dont give a shit who he interviews.


True :lol: Jericho is the best


----------



## Sir Linko

Mox Girl said:


> They were chanting happy birthday to Jericho? I heard fuck your birthday haha but I guess I'm hearing things :lol


No that's definitely what they were saying. Like 1000000%


----------



## Derek30

Yeah sounded like fuck your birthday to me


----------



## shandcraig

Mox Girl said:


> They were chanting happy birthday to Jericho? I heard fuck your birthday haha but I guess I'm hearing things <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Pretty sure they said fuck your birthday bit announcers didnt say it lol.


----------



## deadcool

Can someone just tell JR to shut the f*** up?

The foolishness coming out of this fool's mouth.

Just now he says, "Congratulations to Aubrey Edwards for getting this assignment". Are you kidding me? You are congratulating a referee for something they have no control over?


----------



## MrThortan

That belt hides Jericho's champagne gut a little


----------



## shandcraig

These 2 have great chemistry together


----------



## Sir Linko

They're pushing this match going for an hour


----------



## KrysRaw1

I don't know how much bubbly could save this horrible show but it should be a good match ? ?


----------



## 341714

MrThortan said:


> That belt hides Jericho's champagne gut a little


No it doesnt


----------



## shandcraig

I hate Cody dresses like he's in Star Trek


----------



## Mox Girl

JR just trashed the idea of the judges saying he wants to see the match end in the ring :lol


----------



## midgetlover69

Someone needs to just get jericho a t shirt


----------



## 341714

shandcraig said:


> I hate Cody dresses like he's in Star Trek


Like hes still stardust


----------



## Derek30

Chris Jeriatricho sign lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## virus21

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


AEW has a bigger pyro budget that WWE now?


----------



## One Shed

Jericho and Malenko tease was great. 1004 holds.


----------



## 341714

midgetlover69 said:


> Someone needs to just get jericho a t shirt


His gut is part of the gimmick


----------



## Chan Hung

Oracle said:


> Man this PPV has fucking blowed so far.
> 
> I love AEW but lets take the goggles off


Yep. I took mine off and its been a mess. This and the last match wont save the show but they should.help in what's been a below average pay per view. I've bought all and this is ranked last.


----------



## DOTL

1004 holds lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

deadcool said:


> Can someone just tell JR to shut the f*** up?
> 
> The foolishness coming out of this fool's mouth.
> 
> Just now he says, "Congratulations to Aubrey Edwards for getting this assignment". Are you kidding me? You are congratulating a referee for something they have no control over?


Disagree. She is given the big matches because she is their best ref

Its like how in the NFL for the Superbowl they usually give the nod to the rest ref team that season.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Old man Jericho still better than most of AEW


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

I forget but if it goes past a certain time it will go to judge's decision? Thats for sure going to happen so cody loses by judge's instead of pin. He will say he didnt lose cus he was not pinned


----------



## birthday_massacre

I am so gald AEW doent use that mood ligthing, they dropped that pretty quicklyl


----------



## KrysRaw1

MaryChristine said:


> midgetlover69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to just get jericho a t shirt
> 
> 
> 
> His gut is part of the gimmick
Click to expand...

His gut is charismatic :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Taroostyles

Holy shit


----------



## Buhalovski

Is it only me or JR's been off all day?


----------



## Sir Linko

is cody dead?


----------



## Mox Girl

DAMN, that looked nasty.

Of course he's bleeding :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Kudos for AEW using wrestling psychology


----------



## deadcool

KrysRaw1 said:


> Old man Jericho still better than most of AEW


Not just AEW. He's better than than everyone in WWE and TNA Impact too.


----------



## Derek30

OH jeez Cody


----------



## Trophies

Picked the perfect angle for the camera not to catch the potential blade :lol


----------



## KrysRaw1

Fuck Cody blades himself too much


----------



## 341714

Jericho got a blade from his boot


----------



## Roxinius

oh shit that cut is bad


----------



## shandcraig

Was that botch or planned, seems planned. Lol his moms lifeless


----------



## MetalKiwi

Holy shit!


----------



## KrysRaw1

Jericho smirk is amazing


----------



## 341714

shandcraig said:


> Was that botch or planned, seems planned


Bladed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The crimson mask! :mark


----------



## Boldgerg

That looks far too deep for a blade job.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Bleeding 5 minutes in? :hmm


----------



## The3

Ref or Doctor going to stop the match that cut is bad


----------



## One Shed

owww


----------



## Taroostyles

That's not a blade job


----------



## TD Stinger

God that Cody bump was brutal in slow mo.


----------



## birthday_massacre

did MJF give him a blade or did he get cut legit


----------



## Boldgerg

Far too big and deep for a blade job. No one blades like that.


----------



## Roxinius

yeah theres no way that was a blade job cut looks too deep


----------



## KrysRaw1

Hager looks innocent :lol


----------



## Sir Linko

That's not a blade job for sure, may be done purposely, but it's not a blade job


----------



## MetalKiwi

That will leave a scar for sure, damn


----------



## Derek30

Cody went head first off the dive. Could be legit


----------



## 341714

Taroostyles said:


> That's not a blade job


I saw Jericho get the damn blade from his boot.


----------



## KrysRaw1

That's a deep fucking cut. That needs stitches holy fuck


----------



## bmack086

It was legit because this is a slow af match, and it’s a way to add drama and stretch it out. Pretty obvious.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Boldgerg said:


> That looks far too deep for a blade job.


that is what I thought


----------



## latinoheat4life2

He clearly landed face first, he busted his face , no blade


----------



## dan the marino

deadcool said:


> Not just AEW. He's better than than everyone in WWE and TNA Impact too.


Jericho with a dad bod is still better than 95% of anyone else in any other company.


----------



## elo

Did he intentionally headbutt the ground? That was just crazy.


----------



## deadcool

He screwed up his neck for sure. Its that landing that just made my stomach turn. That cut is nasty too. Jesus Cody, he needs to be careful with the blade.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Yes legit cut. Deep as Fuck , Damn CODY
:mj2


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193369195674832896
God.


----------



## Geeee

that move is definitely only called "kitchen sink" in the Smackdown video games...


----------



## Roxinius

MaryChristine said:


> I saw Jericho get the damn blade from his boot.


you do not go that deep and big with a blade job


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

MJF is going to throw in the scarf to end this match.


----------



## KrysRaw1

elo said:


> Did he intentionally headbutt the ground? That was just crazy.


Yep. Could have gotten concussion


----------



## EMGESP

Cody did that the hard way, that is one ugly gash.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> that move is definitely only called "kitchen sink" in the Smackdown video games...


I loved that knee lol


----------



## The3

If the Doctor stop it is it a no contest? MJF can replace Cody , Cody get a shot on another show


----------



## Prosper

They stopped the blood pretty well though he's good


----------



## KrysRaw1

MJF to join INNER CIRCLE?


----------



## RapShepard

The3 said:


> If the Doctor stop it is it a no contest? MJF can replace Cody , Cody get a shot on another show


Why would MJF replace him lol


----------



## KrysRaw1

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> MJF is going to throw in the scarf to end this match.


YEP. GOOD CALL ?


----------



## shandcraig

Roxinius said:


> MaryChristine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Jericho get the damn blade from his boot.
> 
> 
> 
> you do not go that deep and big with a blade job
Click to expand...

Blade jobs tend to stop bleeding


----------



## shandcraig

Haha to the scarf throw in that's actually brilliant if that happens and good call if it happens


----------



## KrysRaw1

HAGER needs to be in a match.


----------



## Sir Linko

This match so far is damn masterful. Jericho playing the heel role to perfection, Cody getting some babyface offense in. This shit is about to pick up soon and it's going to be incredible


----------



## KrysRaw1

The scarf throw will be a minor start to the angle for Cody vs MJF


----------



## birthday_massacre

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> MJF is going to throw in the scarf to end this match.


Oh good call, what about this.


MJF is worried about Cody, because Jericho is toying with him all bloody. MFJ throws in the scarf and right as he does that Cody hits his finisher.


----------



## Sir Linko

KrysRaw1 said:


> The scarf throw will be a minor start to the angle for Cody vs MJF


Dude I now can't unsee this as being the finish. Good call


----------



## 341714

Hes hulking out


----------



## Chan Hung

virus21 said:


> M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEW has a bigger pyro budget that WWE now?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## The3

The blood is back


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody colored his hair blonde long ago, to expose blood. Brilliant.


----------



## Geeee

Mom didn't hold back on that slap


----------



## Trophies

Jericho getting hit by mama :lmao


----------



## Derek30

LOL


----------



## RKing85

Where is security to eject Cody's mom??????

She reached over the barricade and attacked a wrestler unprovoked.


----------



## 341714

Chan Hung said:


> Cody colored his hair blonde long ago, to expose blood. Brilliant.


He got the idea from his dad


----------



## Prosper

Match is flowing well so far


----------



## elo

That second slap when Jericho was grounded was brilliant.


----------



## Taroostyles

Great old school title match so far


----------



## shandcraig

That mom slap made the match


----------



## birthday_massacre

shouldnt that be a DQ llo


----------



## shandcraig

Taroostyles said:


> Great old school title match so far


Agree on old school feel


----------



## Chan Hung

Hangman needs to take notes. This is how to sell a non flippy match!!!!


----------



## Taroostyles

MJF is turning


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> shouldnt that be a DQ llo


Yeah but ref discretion lol


----------



## Derek30

RKing85 said:


> Where is security to eject Cody's mom??????
> 
> She reached over the barricade and attacked a wrestler unprovoked.


BAH GAWD EJECT THAT CRIMINAL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Have the rules changed for blood in Baltimore? The 1988 Flair/Luger match was stopped for bleeding. Maybe they aren't encumbered by the state athletic commission now.


----------



## Disputed

Somebody needs to get the video games the fuck away from Excalibur


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## bmack086

shandcraig said:


> Agree on old school feel


Because what else are these two going to do? It has to be smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Sir Linko

MJF VS JAKE HAGER LET'S GO BABY. 

JAKE HAGER THROWN OUT.

SHENNANIGANS, THIS MATCH IS SO GOOD RIGHT NOW


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

"Fuck you!" - Cody's mom

I love it. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Ok this is Brilliant!!!!
:bow


----------



## shandcraig

Latin heat


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193367128444981249


----------



## Taroostyles

Awesome nearfall


----------



## RapShepard

No DQ but finally a ref doing something


----------



## Alright_Mate

Cody Fucking Rhodes delivering two of the best matches of 2019, this is great, hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

This match is great. :lenny


----------



## Chan Hung

Crowd finally awake!!! Good
:mark


----------



## Sir Linko

I THOUGHT THAT WAS ACTUALLY IT. CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL.

Holy fucking shit this match. AEW undercard, please take notes here, this is a masterclass match right here.


----------



## One Shed

Jericho gets an A for his acting here.


----------



## Boldgerg

This is an incredible, pure, storytelling wrestling match.


----------



## Derek30

Crowd would go postal for a Cody win


----------



## Taroostyles

Bionic elbow!


----------



## Derek30

This is fantastic


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody is so over as a face. They better not turn him heel anytime soon


----------



## shandcraig

Lol cody dont have Rhythm like his dad but still fun that he did the move


----------



## Oracle

This is how you tell a story the PPV has sucked but this match. 

inject it in my veins.


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> This is an incredible, pure, storytelling wrestling match.


Yep. Cody and Y2J are the MVP.of AEW. The rest of roster needs acting classes


----------



## Sir Linko

I really think Cody actually fucking wins here, he's so over, and he hasn't even hit his finisher yet. Jake hager out, setting up the MJF turn for sure, but I don't fucking know what's about to happen jesus christ


----------



## Taroostyles

Holy fuck


----------



## Prosper

these near falls are killing me lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

this match so far has lived up to its hype


----------



## Chan Hung

Oracle said:


> This is how you tell a story the PPV has sucked but this match.
> 
> inject it in my veins.


Exactly. This. Such good shit at the end. The undercard was horrible tho.


----------



## 341714

Sir Linko said:


> I really think Cody actually fucking wins here, he's so over, and he hasn't even hit his finisher yet. Jake hager out, setting up the MJF turn for sure, but I don't fucking know what's about to happen jesus christ


Jericho wins


----------



## MrThortan

That was a nice code-breaker. Its an important match, so I can understand kicking out of finishers.


----------



## shandcraig

Chris is so good at story telling but always has. Even before wcw days he could do it


----------



## Mox Girl

This ref's discretion thing is so confusing at what they let them get away with and what they don't lol.


----------



## RKing85

this match has slowed right down


----------



## 341714

Lion tamer!!


----------



## shandcraig

Cody is good at selling. 

MJF is suddenling this suspicious. Or like all of us we constantly are waiting on his turn. Maybe they never will just to fuck with us


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Cody is good at selling.
> 
> MJF is suddenling this suspicious. Or like all of us we constantly are waiting on his turn. Maybe they never will just to fuck with us


Yep seems shady. I hope.he doesnt turn yet!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Keep.an eye on MJF


----------



## Taroostyles

What a match


----------



## 341714

Mjf about to do it!!!


----------



## shandcraig

I hope everyone in the fucking back is watching and learning


----------



## Trophies

Now Cody gonna be pissed.


----------



## Mox Girl

Well, it wasn't his scarf but it was a towel....


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Good call to whoever it was that said MJF would throw in the towel.


----------



## 341714

Oh shiiiiiiiit


----------



## Sir Linko

WHO CALLED IT. You win the internet sir.

What a fucking match, a good ending, keeps Cody really fucking strong. Plants the seeds for MJF vs Cody without MJF just blatantly turning.


----------



## RKing85

the slow burn of the MJF heel turn continues. I love it.


----------



## shandcraig

Good sneaky finish


----------



## RainmakerV2

Yo theyre gonna go 60 aren't they. Lol


----------



## deadcool

How do you have a rope break in a no DQ match?


----------



## Geeee

Cody with the two best matches of the year?


----------



## Derek30

That was masterful storytelling


----------



## Bosnian21

Genius finish.


----------



## Chan Hung

What a match. Not too long. Suspenseful. Good call. Take notes lower card!


----------



## Alright_Mate

A masterpiece in storytelling.

Cody delivering another MOTYC.

Brilliant :applause


----------



## 341714

Omega moxley????? Shit that has to be brutal to beat this


----------



## dan the marino

Huh I'm surprised they pulled the switch on MJF this quick

Great match though.


----------



## Trophies

GET THE BUBBLAY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Called it, except he should have thrown in the scarf.


----------



## shandcraig

Ya that was perfect . Its almost as if MJF was the star of this match ? kidding but we all kept wandering


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh thats gay.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Sir Linko said:


> WHO CALLED IT. You win the internet sir.
> 
> What a fucking match, a good ending, keeps Cody really fucking strong. Plants the seeds for MJF vs Cody without MJF just blatantly turning.


----------



## Prosper

FUCK OFF MJF


----------



## Chan Hung

CODY CAN NOT.EVER CHALLENGE FOR WORLD TITLE, RIGHT?


----------



## La Parka

great match and great booking


----------



## TD Stinger

That is an interesting way to end a match like that.

Not a popular finish, but one that furthers the MJF/Cody relationship, so I like it.


----------



## bmack086

Sir Linko said:


> WHO CALLED IT. You win the internet sir.
> 
> What a fucking match, a good ending, keeps Cody really fucking strong. Plants the seeds for MJF vs Cody without MJF just blatantly turning.


Someone else called it... but it was extremely obvious that MJF was going to cost Cody. Especially with it going before Omega/Moxley. Let’s not be stupid wrestling fans.


----------



## shandcraig

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Called it, except he should have thrown in the scarf.



Agree but dont think its legal? Lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

great call SHIV


----------



## RKing85

Wednesday on Dynamite I hope they have a package of Jericho driving around town trying to find the best bubbly like he said he was going to do last week. That would be awesome.


----------



## Oracle

that cannot be the ending

if thats the ending thats lame as fuck


----------



## Chan Hung

The scarf throw was an epic call.by a poster here!!!
:mj


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Awesome match. So far that, and the first two matches have made this PPV worth it. Hoping the unsanctioned match lives up to the hype.


----------



## Joe Gill

brilliant match... all the flippy dudes could learn a few things watching this masterpiece


----------



## 341714

Sexy match


----------



## virus21

Chan Hung said:


> CODY CAN NOT.EVER CHALLENGE FOR WORLD TITLE, RIGHT?


Yeah. It won't last, but for now...


----------



## The XL 2

Good finish and good angle


----------



## shandcraig

So the next match is going to be 10 minutes? Lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody to turn HEEL????


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Redux of Cody/Omega NJPW angle pretty much, the towel thing will lead into our turn and feud between Cody and MJF, I like it.*


----------



## TD Stinger

And......there it is.


----------



## Mox Girl

That match had some really good storytelling in it. This PPV has picked up since the women's match.


----------



## Alright_Mate

The real MJF :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chan Hung said:


> CODY CAN NOT.EVER CHALLENGE FOR WORLD TITLE, RIGHT?


But a world champion can challenge him


----------



## The XL 2

Oh shit!


----------



## Taroostyles

Now they can have Cody challenge down the line


----------



## 341714

oooooOooooo


----------



## Trophies

Welp. Here it is.


----------



## Sir Linko

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too early. But I LOVE it still.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Well, there's the MJF turn.


----------



## shandcraig

Well well well


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF turned heel on Cody?? Damn too soon
:mj2


----------



## Mox Girl

I love how appalled JR and Excalibur are by MJF consideirng it was established before that he can be a douche :lol


----------



## RKing85

I would have waited longer to do MJF turning on Cody, but this is still going to be an awesome feud.


----------



## Bosnian21

MJF is now going to be unleashed on Wednesdays.


----------



## The XL 2

Holy fuck. Now that's real heat.


----------



## AEWMoxley

YES! Thank you.

About fucking time they do something with MJF.


----------



## La Parka

that was awesome


----------



## Soul_Body

Nailed It.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

MJF with that heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sodone


----------



## dan the marino

Oooooooo 

Bit early I think but it'll be fun to see where they go with this.


----------



## Taroostyles

That was some real heat


----------



## birthday_massacre

Told you he was turning


----------



## bmack086

It wasn’t a turn. MJF has been a fucking heel since the beginning. Who couldn’t have seen this?


----------



## Trophies

Somebody is getting thrown out :lmao


----------



## Derek30

And now those that are complaining about MJF's lack of use can't anymore. He just became the focal point of the show


----------



## TheFiend666

What a dumb ending and JR needs to tone it down....I love him but my god he just been over the top IMO


----------



## Buhalovski

Nooooooooooooo. Why. Why. Why?!?!?

That should've been a long-term feud. They pulled that waaaaay to early, not a fan.


----------



## Oracle

Come on AEW that was predictable as fuck. 

wheres the shock factor.


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF to get finally more coverage :clap


----------



## Taroostyles

This show has been awesome. 

Spears and Janela was the only blemish really


----------



## RKing85

was the guy in the crowd throwing the water at MJF legit???? Security came running fast, but not so fast that it was like they were expecting it.


----------



## shandcraig

I cant believe i missed the hit lol. Lol 1 second into heel turn and hes already the second biggest heel in the company


Lol fan tossing a drink, legit heat.


----------



## candice-wrestling

I’m surprised they turned him now. Nonetheless the feud will be great &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57341;


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oh MJF will say he was sick of being in Codys shadow


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Finally the real MJF*


----------



## Mox Girl

Mox time :mark: Bring on this match, let's hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Sir Linko

Was that a plant? Looked like security was getting ready to take them out. MJF walking away from it though was god tier. If that wasn't a plant, that only added so much to what just happened. This has been incredible.


----------



## One Shed

Everyone knew it was coming. Hope they did not rush it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Tsvetoslava said:


> Nooooooooooooo. Why. Why. Why?!?!?
> 
> That should've been a long-term feud. They pulled that waaaaay to early, not a fan.


Agree. Good move but they blew a load too fast


----------



## Clique

Legit HEAT on MJF


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The beginning of the MJF era! :mark:



AEW planting a fan throwing garbage, encouraging fans to do so too! WCW back boys! :mark:


----------



## Geeee

MJF better get an epic promo on Dynamite


----------



## bloc

"It's still real to me dammit" alive and well


----------



## Best Bout Machine

The camera panning over to the guy throwing the drinks made it incredibly obvious that he was a plant.


----------



## TheFiend666

Ok that fan had to be a plant lol


----------



## Whysoserious?

Great match and great ending. Wonder if MJF joins IC?


----------



## shandcraig

Here we go 5 minute match, whos to blame for bad timing tonight. No reason why early matches should be so long that you fuck up your ending ppv


----------



## AEWMoxley

Tsvetoslava said:


> Nooooooooooooo. Why. Why. Why?!?!?
> 
> That should've been a long-term feud. They pulled that waaaaay to early, not a fan.


Because they need stars outside of Moxley and Jericho. Cody, Omega, Page, Pac, are not cutting it.

Brilliant decision to elevate MJF, who has massive star potential.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Can't wait for the MJF promo where he shows us the justness of his actions. :mark


----------



## MrThortan

They could have milked that story line for much longer, but this certainly opens up something new


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oracle said:


> Come on AEW that was predictable as fuck.
> 
> wheres the shock factor.


Oh please only one person guessed that finish, and everyone was saying but a few people, it was too early to turn MJF


----------



## deadcool

Solid booking. That's how you book an angle.

I hope WWE is taking notes.


----------



## shandcraig

Mjf stopped so it makes me think it was a plant but who cares its still good


----------



## Mox Girl

I hope this match gets some good time, I hope it's not super short or something.


----------



## TheFiend666

bloc said:


> "It's still real to me dammit" alive and well


More like dude was a plant...Super obvious lol


----------



## DOTL

Oracle said:


> Come on AEW that was predictable as fuck.
> 
> wheres the shock factor.


There's literally only 3 things that can happen in a match. Cody wins, Cody loses, Cody's screwed. 

What do you want? An alien invasion?


----------



## Prosper

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Joe Gill

finally the ppv delivers... brilliant match and ending.... i think for now on im gonna skip all the womans wresltling and flippy midget matches permanently.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

It's Omega time!! :woo

Hopefully he wins here.


----------



## The3

Too soon for MJF but the match was good


----------



## deadcool

birthday_massacre said:


> Oh please only one person guessed that finish, and everyone was saying but a few people, it was too early to turn MJF


I called it too (MJF turning).


----------



## RainmakerV2

shandcraig said:


> Here we go 5 minute match, whos to blame for bad timing tonight. No reason why early matches should be so long that you fuck up your ending ppv


What are you talking about? They said they wanna end by 1130, but they have till 12 to work with.


----------



## Prosper

CUT THE FUCKIN LIGHTS OFF ITS TIME


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Sir Linko said:


> Was that a plant? Looked like security was getting ready to take them out. MJF walking away from it though was god tier. If that wasn't a plant, that only added so much to what just happened. This has been incredible.


Yes. They wouldn't zoom in on the guy if it wasn't lol


----------



## Derek30

I think AEW knows they need another star soon. MJF getting the spotlight will hopefully help create that new star


----------



## shandcraig

So is this going to fast forward the Match to hot shot spot and end it cus this match is going to be less than 5 minutes. Can they even continue after 8?


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF to rise and hopefully Cody puts him over. And thus the MJF era begins


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## birthday_massacre

shandcraig said:


> So is this going to fast forward the Match to hot shot spot and end it cus this match is going to be less than 5 minutes. Can they even continue after 8?


they went to like 1130 last time


----------



## One Shed

Moxley has to win here.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Jericho, MJF, Hager, LAX, and Panda boy

VS

Cody, Omega, Page, Bucks and a flipper (maybe Cassidy)



WAR GAMES :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> So is this going to fast forward the Match to hot shot spot and end it cus this match is going to be less than 5 minutes. Can they even continue after 8?


they have up to 1 hour to go. they've been given permission


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Intimidator3

These boys better bring it to follow that.


----------



## 341714

This match is gonna be sweet


----------



## birthday_massacre

Derek30 said:


> I think AEW knows they need another star soon. MJF getting the spotlight will hopefully help create that new star


MJF and Orange Cassidy are stars in the making. They just need to give them more matches and promos on tv


----------



## Chan Hung

Do announcers speak during this?


----------



## Whysoserious?

The question is who challenges Jericho now ?


----------



## Boldgerg

TheLooseCanon said:


> Jericho, MJF, Hager, LAX, and Panda boy
> 
> VS
> 
> Cody, Omega, Page, Bucks and a flipper (maybe Cassidy)
> 
> WAR GAMES <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />



Wardlow with The Elite to counter Hager.


----------



## Geeee

Honestly, if they just cut Spears vs Janela and put it on Dynamite instead, I'd have no problems with this PPV at all. Championship matches all delivered


----------



## shandcraig

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Thank you. I looked in here and missed it lol


----------



## RiverFenix

I was hoping the MJF turn would play out longer still - he'd profess on Wednesday he did what he did to protect his friend and Cody would have disagreed but accepted it - all to the fans chagrin. Oh well, excited to see how it plays out now.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Geeee said:


> Honestly, if they just cut Spears vs Janela and put it on Dynamite instead, I'd have no problems with this PPV at all. Championship matches all delivered


Or even the preshow.


----------



## One Shed

birthday_massacre said:


> MJF and Orange Cassidy are stars in the making. They just need to give them more matches and promos on tv


Uhhh Orange Cassidy is a carny begging for peanuts. MJF is a star.


----------



## shandcraig

Hahahahahahah lights out match aka mood lighting match


----------



## Whysoserious?

Anyone find it stupid how they turn the lights off then back on? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm going full screen for this so see you guys when it's over


----------



## Oracle

I like my PPV's to have some shock factor.

This isnt even in the same conversation as DON or All out and if you think otherwise you're and idiot


----------



## Geeee

Well...lights out match still has entrance themes and pyro I guess


----------



## TheFiend666

This whole lights out thing is dumb


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Boldgerg said:


> Wardlow with The Elite to counter Hager.


I was thinking they'd throw Dustin in for brother stuff, but was thinking they'd push a young flipper to counter Jericho's flipper.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Whysoserious? said:


> The question is who challenges Jericho now ?


Probably Hangman to give Jericho another win. Then hopefully Moxley.


----------



## Trophies

Mox going on all Shield on us again.


----------



## shandcraig

So everyones going to get there money back just like Halloween havoc cus the shows going to end in 3 minutes. Unless the rules for ppv are different now


----------



## RKing85

hopefully when Omega and Mox finally actually use the barbed wire weapons on each other, the crowd will react. That has been built and teased so much.


----------



## shandcraig

Didnt someone say jon hates wrestling in pants


----------



## Chan Hung

Oracle said:


> I like my PPV's to have some shock factor.
> 
> This isnt even in the same conversation as DON or All out and if you think otherwise you're and idiot


Yes i noticed that DON or All Out are better than this. Shocked since this was a post TNT ppv and should.be better or as good. Odd. Last match was awesome but the matches below the last match fell short and were poor to ok.


----------



## RainmakerV2

shandcraig said:


> So everyones going to get there money back just like Halloween havoc cus the shows going to end in 3 minutes. Unless the rules for ppv are different now


DUDE they have a full hour of PPV time left. The fuck are you on about? Shut up.


----------



## birthday_massacre

shandcraig said:


> So everyones going to get there money back just like Halloween havoc cus the shows going to end in 3 minutes. Unless the rules for ppv are different now


They went 30 mins over last PPV


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Didnt someone say jon hates wrestling in pants


He does Pants for extreme shit. Trunks for matches


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mox's theme is bad ass.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chan Hung said:


> Yes i noticed that DON or All Out are better than this. Shocked since this was a post TNT ppv and should.be better or as good. Odd. Last match was awesome but the matches below the last match fell short and were poor to ok.


This has been the weakest PPV so far for AEW but that was the best title match AEW has had by far


----------



## Chan Hung

Chill guys they have like up to another 55 min lol. They've been given the green light


----------



## Geeee

Is Moxley wearing blue zebra print tights under his camo pants LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TheLooseCanon

Just went to TV-MA lol


----------



## Chan Hung

birthday_massacre said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i noticed that DON or All Out are better than this. Shocked since this was a post TNT ppv and should.be better or as good. Odd. Last match was awesome but the matches below the last match fell short and were poor to ok.
> 
> 
> 
> This has been the weakest PPV so far for AEW but that was the best title match AEW has had by far
Click to expand...

I agree on both. Thus far, AEW weakest ppv this year but a fun, suspensful mega match of Cody vs Y2J.


----------



## birthday_massacre

F bomb by Mox


----------



## Best Bout Machine

At least it wasn't Dippin' Dots :lol


----------



## RKing85

Omega flew over that guardrail.

Breaking news.....Kenny Omega is good at wrestling.


----------



## shandcraig

TheLooseCanon said:


> Mox's theme is bad ass.


Ya it could be better


----------



## Chan Hung

All that nasty trash!!
:maury


----------



## Chan Hung

I wonder if we get a surprise person?


----------



## TheFiend666

"At least it wasn't dipping dots" Jesus JR


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I'm thinking since this match doesn't count, 


they want Mox to win, but maybe to push Omega/Jericho already.

Mox shouldn't get a Jericho feud yet, because he should win the belt when he does.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## elo

Ouch.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck that back shit looks painful


----------



## 341714

Mox is gonna get fucked up by that broom later


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

"D'von get the tables." :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Devon?? No JR No
:maury


----------



## RKing85

no matter what they do in this match, nothing will make me cringe more than the paper cut to the webbing of the hand in the Janela/Allin/Havoc three way.


----------



## Chan Hung

OMG. This is sick. Stop.this.shit


----------



## Taroostyles

This is fucking wild


----------



## Trophies

Jesus :sodone


----------



## 341714

The cleaner!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

What the actual fuck. Hes bleeding like a pig. Stop this shit


----------



## shandcraig

Hahaha the sweeper


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mox's neck is fucked


----------



## Trophies

EC DUB! EC DUB! EC DUB!


----------



## Chan Hung

Can someone pass out with too much loss of blood???


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Chan Hung said:


> What the actual fuck. Hes bleeding like a pig. Stop this shit


It's an unsanctioned match in a blood feud. Were you expecting a technical masterpiece?


----------



## rbl85

Please Don't die


----------



## MrThortan

Oh, I do love hardcore matches


----------



## virus21

Chan Hung said:


> Can someone pass out with too much loss of blood???


yes


----------



## MetalKiwi

Full CZW style! I love it


----------



## Prosper

This match is fuckin sick


----------



## 341714

Chan Hung said:


> Can someone pass out with too much loss of blood???


Dude they're not even that close


----------



## Chan Hung

Best Bout Machine said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the actual fuck. Hes bleeding like a pig. Stop this shit
> 
> 
> 
> It's an unsanctioned match in a blood feud. Were you expecting a technical masterpiece?
Click to expand...

No. But I dont want him to pass out and shit
:mj2


----------



## shandcraig

They have cuts not open gashes, big difference


----------



## birthday_massacre

wow this is vicious


----------



## Chan Hung

virus21 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone pass out with too much loss of blood???
> 
> 
> 
> yes
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm just not used to gushing blood like this and the Cody vs Dustin match


----------



## Trophies

Mouse traps :sodone


----------



## Roxinius

Chan Hung said:


> No. But I dont want him to pass out and shit
> :mj2


calm down martha hes not even bleeding that badly


----------



## rbl85

Oh my Fucking god


----------



## elo

WHAT


----------



## 341714

Omegas getting the cheese


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> No. But I dont want him to pass out and shit
> :mj2


You need to check out some Flair matches.


----------



## deadcool

Terrible match so far. Not a fan of these hardcode barb wire matches.


----------



## One Shed

JTDC


----------



## RKing85

would landing flat on mousetraps really be that bad??? Surely that would be better than stepping on one.


----------



## Trophies

Mox found 2 Chainz under the ring.


----------



## 341714

RKing85 said:


> would landing flat on mousetraps really be that bad??? Surely that would be better than stepping on one.


Idk you want to find out??


----------



## Chan Hung

Match slowed down but not bad. Still better than 80 percent of the ppv. Best match of night world title match


----------



## Sir Linko

Had to pause for a moment. Lmao at that trashcan moonsault spot. That was bad

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I love this aggressive move set of Mox. 

The most comparable to Austin he's ever been.


----------



## bmack086

I respect both dudes, but this match is kind of garbage. This is ‘95-‘96 ECW we need attention trash...


----------



## Disputed

The mousetrap shit kind of killed the match


----------



## birthday_massacre

kicking out at one after all that is dumb.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

The randomness of the mouse traps kinda threw off the match lol


----------



## deadcool

Moxley landed on the chains more than Omega did during in that neck breaker spot.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## virus21

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Kratos?


----------



## Trophies

Mox literally trying to kill Omega :lol


----------



## Derek30

This has been something else but I'd love to see a legit wrestling match between these two one day. I'm sure we will get it eventually


----------



## deadcool

Wonderful, they are going to stab each other now with ice picks and screw drivers.


----------



## MrThortan

Ok the screwdriver/pick is silly. He's going to commit attempted murder in front of a million people? Pff


----------



## birthday_massacre

they really shouldnt let them bring things like knives and ice picks into matches.


----------



## Trophies

Now a hanging :sodone


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy shit the hanging part was uncool


----------



## birthday_massacre

this match went off the rails after the mouse trap spot, and got even worst after the ice pick. then hanging WTF


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So good


----------



## 341714

The hanging part was whatever... stop whining.


----------



## Roxinius

god some of you have really been wussified by wwes "hardcore" matches


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> Holy shit the hanging part was uncool


The chain was only under his chin


----------



## Chan Hung

They NEED a 3 stages match..like best of 3...first a regular match...2nd hardcore and 3rd a diff type


----------



## bmack086

Omega is possibly the best wrestler in the World. Moxley is good in hardcore matches. This shit is stupid.


----------



## Derek30

Crowd isn't sure how to react to this


----------



## Chan Hung

The WWE has made me used to small.cuts
:lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

You sick fuck


----------



## shandcraig

deadcool said:


> Moxley landed on the chains more than Omega did during in that neck breaker spot.


You gotta take care of your opponent lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine

A lot of people in this thread have never watched an actual hardcore match and it shows.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

You can tell the people that never watched ECW and Japanese death matches.

This shit is tame. 

WWE's Disney matches has people shook from this?


----------



## La Parka

ambrose wins via shotgun


----------



## RainmakerV2

Match is going too long. As usual.


----------



## Chan Hung

bmack086 said:


> Omega is possibly the best wrestler in the World. Moxley is good in hardcore matches. This shit is stupid.


It's a odd combo. Best hardcore in AEW vs best Wrestler :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> You can tell the people that never watched ECW and Japanese death matches.
> 
> This shit is tame.
> 
> WWE's Disney matches has people shook from this?


Sadly.yes. even I'm victim to WWE Disney


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Chan Hung said:


> Holy shit the hanging part was uncool


You shouldn't want Page to turn heel then.


----------



## Trophies

I think I might have to go to church tomorrow.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193382639048151043


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> Match is going too long. As usual.


Nah
This is 1 match I like going long :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Wowwwwwwww...what a match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RainmakerV2 said:


> Match is going too long. As usual.


its been like 20 mins lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

This match is taking brutality to another level!


----------



## Geeee

This match reminds me of Triple H vs Batista....which I wasn't really into after 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193382639048151043


Awe Poor RENE :lol


----------



## shandcraig

Fake glass is stupid because in real life he would be a bloody mess and probably die but not one cut ??? 

But i guess the imagination that it is is fun


----------



## virus21

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193382639048151043


Hey you married him. You should have known


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Pretty good match. Love Mox's moveset.


----------



## 341714

Fake glass


----------



## The XL 2

Who exactly are the marks here? They appear to be in the ring


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy FUCKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## TheLooseCanon

shandcraig said:


> Fake glass is stupid because in real life he would be a bloody mess and probably die but not one cut ???
> 
> But i guess the imagination that it is is fun


A Tombstone for real would kill a guy. So......yeah, that's the point.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193380009081131010


----------



## Insomnia

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE's Disney matches has people shook from this?


:kdotlol


----------



## shandcraig

The XL 2 said:


> Who exactly are the marks here? They appear to be in the ring


??


----------



## One Shed

Wow this is ridiculous. Crawling through the glass to get to the ropes.


----------



## Chan Hung

This match still.more real than the FIEND Shit
:heston


----------



## deadcool

shandcraig said:


> You gotta take care of your opponent lol


Neither Moxley or Omega are taking care of each other in this match.

One of the worst matches I've ever watched. Worse than that pathetic Undertaker vs Mankind match in HIAC.


----------



## 341714

Omega to the spider web


----------



## TheLooseCanon

awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung

BOTH FELL IN HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Best Bout Machine

That barbed wire spot :lenny


----------



## 341714

Yeah. I love that they both went in


----------



## shandcraig

Insane


----------



## Chan Hung

Wowwwwwwww this is awesome.


----------



## Trophies

:sodone


----------



## Chan Hung

Ok. Who the fuck is gonna win?
:heston


----------



## Ham and Egger

These two are going FULL GEAR!


----------



## shandcraig

This is so random i love it


----------



## Soul_Body

This is possibly the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## 341714

Chan Hung said:


> Wowwwwwwww this is awesome.


50$ awesome???


----------



## Disputed

This is goofy as fuck and Im enjoying it


----------



## TD Stinger

What is wrong with these 2?!


----------



## 341714

Chan Hung said:


> Ok. Who the fuck is gonna win?
> :heston


Mox


----------



## Chan Hung

Hahahaha WHAT A MATCH


----------



## TheLooseCanon

deadcool said:


> Neither Moxley or Omega are taking care of each other in this match.
> 
> One of the worst matches I've ever watched. Worse than that pathetic Undertaker vs Mankind match in HIAC.



lol


Look up Sabu getting stuck in barbed wire.


----------



## Trophies

First the glass throwback and now the AEW logo from DON. :mark


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193385143072804867


----------



## virus21

Chan Hung said:


> Ok. Who the fuck is gonna win?
> :heston


The audience


----------



## shandcraig

I should have known that full gear random box was for a spot. I thought it was so Random when I saw it to the side of the stage


----------



## Chan Hung

MaryChristine said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wowwwwwwww this is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 50$ awesome???
Click to expand...

Not quite. But the last two matches worth half at least haha


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This owns all wrestling on TV


----------



## Alright_Mate

I'm glad my mum is fast asleep and there's zero chance of her walking in on this, she'd faint :lol


----------



## shandcraig

The crowds dead I'm done with AEW


----------



## 341714

Chan Hung said:


> Not quite. But the last two matches worth half at least haha


Yeah... you'll be back for more


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193380009081131010


----------



## Prosper

This fuckin match is out of control


----------



## RKing85

this is probably turning off more people from AEW than it will bring in.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

He kicked out!!! :woo


----------



## Trophies

If this match ends in a regular wrestling move...:lmao


----------



## TheFiend666

Lmao holy shit


----------



## 341714

RKing85 said:


> this is probably turning off more people from AEW than it will bring in.


Wrong.


----------



## RKing85

Paul Turner is beyond pissed at these guys for making him count in the broken glass. haha.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Here is your 2 stars AEW.


----------



## shandcraig

I love how Kenny's weird artistic character even makes hardcore match have artistic feel to it LOL


----------



## Chan Hung

For his age that stamina is amazing. I'm tired just watching this ppv :lol


----------



## Trophies

Mox about to body bag Omega


----------



## Roxinius

RKing85 said:


> this is probably turning off more people from AEW than it will bring in.


this will be the most talked about match for a while this is good for AEW


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RKing85 said:


> this is probably turning off more people from AEW than it will bring in.


This is different than any mainstream wrestling on TV currently. The youth demo will eat this up.


----------



## 341714

[email protected] gonna get the wood


----------



## RapShepard

Finisher on glass probably should've been the finish


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> The crowds dead I'm done with AEW


Hell.no
.they woke up!
:clap


----------



## Ham and Egger

Thanks for showing how padded it is guys! Breaking kaffaybe at new levels!


----------



## Fallfarc

This is wonderful pure ecw match, love it


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## deadcool

I dont get it. They are exposing the business by showing the padding on the ring.


----------



## Chan Hung

Omega is a tough SOB, why doesn't Cornette give him more credit? His promo skills lack and suck but the fucker can go


----------



## MetalKiwi

Amazing match! Fuck


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mox better not lose a hardcore match. It's his gimmick lol


----------



## Chan Hung

deadcool said:


> I dont get it. They are exposing the business by showing the padding on the ring.


Nah...
:maury


----------



## MrThortan

That is some thick padding. There's like an inch of foam there


----------



## Trophies

Somebody is going through concussion protocol after this match.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Kenny damn near killed [email protected]


----------



## Chan Hung

I could see 20 more minutes of this.


----------



## The XL 2

Jesus Christ lmao. That was a little much


----------



## shandcraig

Fucking hell


----------



## One Shed

Everything else is fake, check it out.


----------



## Taroostyles

That was the wildest thing I've ever seen


----------



## RapShepard

Getting a little comically long. We've seen Omega lose to an elbow but now he's hella durable


----------



## Alright_Mate

OMG, talk about a love/hate kind of match.

What a pair of mad bastards.


----------



## Chan Hung

Good ending


----------



## Best Bout Machine

WHAT A MATCH :woo

It's too bad that Moxley won, but that was awesome!! :woo


----------



## RKing85

People either loved that or hated it. Very few will be in the middle.


----------



## shandcraig

Jon 2 second celebrate then reality and falls


----------



## TD Stinger

I won’t act like that is my kind of match, but that shit was ungodly.


----------



## Mox Girl

Holy fucking shit, what a match. Both Mox and Kenny are fucking mental.


----------



## deadcool

o thank God its over.


----------



## birthday_massacre

damn


----------



## TheLooseCanon

5 stars. Fuck flips.


----------



## 341714

Mox is getting thicc


----------



## Oracle

Insane last two matches but lets be real theres no way that PPV is worth 50 dollars. 

two matches carried the show


----------



## Taroostyles

What a fucking show. Spears/Janela was only real low spot


----------



## shandcraig

Lol at jon not keeping track of his wins


----------



## MrThortan

That was an amazing match. Certainly not G rated.


----------



## Soul_Body

$50 well spent. I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fucking best match of the night.


----------



## Insomnia

Good Match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Someone get me that Austin on the turnbuckle middle fingers Mox just did.


----------



## Mox Girl

Craziest moments for me was the glass, the barbed wire net thing and the elevated Paradigm Shift at the end.

I don't think I've cringed so much at a match in FOREVER.


----------



## 341714

Everyone will be back for more. More whining next ppv.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That match was absolutely sick. That and the World Title match were two of the best matches I've seen this year. I knew it'd be more extreme than the stuff we see in WWE, but the mouse trap board surprised me and I don't think I was ready for the glass.


----------



## Taroostyles

Oracle said:


> Insane last two matches but lets be real theres no way that PPV is worth 50 dollars.
> 
> two matches carried the show


1st 2 matches were both great and the 3 way tag and womens were both very good


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> 5 stars. Fuck flips.


The last 2 matches minus.flips and ironically best matches!!! Hmmmmm
:clap


----------



## deadcool

All that for a match that doesnt even count with the win loss record.


----------



## RapShepard

Conflicted match was enjoyable. But it kind of over did it and the fact it doesn't count for the record makes it even more ridiculous. Omega lost to one elbow for the title, but yet for this match he's hella durable it's stupid. 


That said fun as shit and some fun spots.


----------



## safc-scotty

I can understand why people may take issue with some of that... BUT... I fucking loved it. 

Co-main events were both really good and Riho/Sakura and Bucks/PnP were pretty damn good as well, so pretty good PPV overall.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Awesome match. Right winner too. Pretty damn good ppv too with this, Cody/Jericho. Riho/Sakura and the two tags all being good. Money well spent. :clap


----------



## La Parka

Last 2 matches were fantastic.


----------



## RKing85

what kids were on the show JR????


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL at Mox talking shit to the camera non stop :lol I love him so much. That match was worth my money alone tbh.


----------



## Roxinius

god when hardcore matches are done right they are a thing of fucking beauty


----------



## One Shed

Glad Mox won.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Such a great show. Loved it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## La Parka

RKing85 said:


> what kids were on the show JR????


Stunt likely help set up the ring.


----------



## EMGESP

Damn great match.


----------



## DOTL

Look at all the haters acting as if that wasn't a spectacle.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193382639048151043


----------



## Whysoserious?

Mox and Omega delivered ! That match had me wincing. Wow !!!


----------



## Oracle

Man i gotta say they delivered zero on the shock factor no debuts no out of the box winners. 

Zero.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Renee gonna have some words with Jon after this :lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Another 50$ well spent. I'll be sure to purchase the next event as well. I figured they'd announce it during this one like they did at All Out, but I guess not.


----------



## Geeee

I personally really got into that match after they started wrestling moves. I wasn't really into the part where they were just scratching each other's flesh LOL. Also, that first paradigm shift is the damnedest move I've seen kicked out of this year. Kenny's body completely contorted.


----------



## GTM24

It seems the crowd was more pro kenny than moxley but great match


----------



## bmack086

It had some awesome high spots, but let’s be honest, if that were real barbed wire and glass, they’d be bleeding like crazy. It was all staged. Don’t even try to compare this Foley/Taker. Foley could/should have legitimately died that night.


----------



## Joe Gill

first two hours were a waste of time.... but the main events were classic and made up for it. Cody, Jericho, Moxley, Omega and MJF full heel turn rescued this ppv from cringe to classic.


----------



## P Thriller

Sounds like the last two matches were definitely worth seeing some day. I think it is an absolute joke to expect someone to pay $50 for a wrestling show in 2019 so I didn't buy it, but I look forward to watching it at some point soon hopefully.


----------



## Taroostyles

bmack086 said:


> It had some awesome high spots, but let’s be honest, if that were real barbed wire and glass, they’d be bleeding like crazy. It was all staged. Don’t even try to compare this Foley/Taker. Foley could/should have legitimately died that night.


Nothing compares to that match but that's because some of it wasnt even supposed to happen.


----------



## Roxinius

bmack086 said:


> It had some awesome high spots, but let’s be honest, if that were real barbed wire and glass, they’d be bleeding like crazy. It was all staged. Don’t even try to compare this Foley/Taker. Foley could/should have legitimately died that night.


no shit it isnt real barbed wire or glass thanks for the revelation captain obvious it still was a good hardcore match not watered down garbage thats been called hard core in wwe for years


----------



## Whysoserious?

RKing85 said:


> this is probably turning off more people from AEW than it will bring in.


How ?


----------



## Buhalovski

The last match saved the show.

One of their weakest PPVs to be honest, their undercard was pretty average. For me the show started after the Lucha bros. Hopefully they build some STARS coz for now the only stars are Moxley and Jericho.


----------



## Oracle

P Thriller said:


> Sounds like the last two matches were definitely worth seeing some day. I think it is an absolute joke to expect someone to pay $50 for a wrestling show in 2019 so I didn't buy it, but I look forward to watching it at some point soon hopefully.


Yeah if you skip the entire card and just watch the last two matches you would still know whats going on


----------



## Joe Gill

I wish the moxley omega match kept going... it was epic... could have gone on another 10 minutes easily.... cant wait to rewatch it.


----------



## V-Trigger

What a WAR. Holy fucking SHIT.


----------



## Prosper

Awesome PPV except for Spears/Janela.

Santino/Ortiz vs Young Bucks ***3/4
PAC vs Hangman Page ****1/4
Riho vs Emi Sakura ***1/2
Janela vs Spears **
Triple Threat Tag Match ***
Cody vs Jericho ****1/2
Moxley vs Omega ***** Best unsanctioned match since HHH/HBK SSeries 02


----------



## Derek30

I give Omega all the credit in the world for doing that Phoenix splash onto the plywood


----------



## Mox Girl

I thought the first half of the PPV was just ok. The second half was much better and that main event was fucking insane. That CZW footage was part of the video package for a reason lol :lol


----------



## looper007

What. A. Fucking. PPV

The time flew by. The Only match for me that was meh was Spears/Janela. I didn't think the Triple Threat Tag team match was as epic as I was expecting but even that was still a **** for me

I can see that Omega/Mox match not going over well with some, but fuck me it was epic stuff to me. Brings me back to those old FMW matches. Both men went out and gave it their all. And they did. Epic match.

Cody/Jericho was awesome too. Old school match with great selling, storytelling and a fantastic heel turn from MJF. Cody is so great as a babyface. Epic match.

I thought Bucks/Ortiz and Santana was a awesome opening match. 

Pac/Page and Sakura/Riho were great PPV matches. 

A fantastic night. I thought the crowd were the weakest from a AEW crowd I've seen.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Whysoserious? said:


> How ?


He likes WWE hardcore where they shove pancakes in their crotches and cry in the corner of a ring when a wrestler crawls to them wearing a mask.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Pretty crazy match, my wife didn’t want to keep watching. Last 2 made up for the rest of the show. They earned their money.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193382639048151043


I was actually thinking at the end of the match, "Man, I bet Renee hates this". Mox talked about how she hates "tables and shit", well this was far beyond that.

I really liked it. It got a bit uncomfortable at times, but as far as selling two guys fucking hating each other and wanting to maim each other, this captured that vibe perfectly. I got drawn right in, it wasn't like "let's do a bunch of cool spots", it felt like "okay, how can I fuck up my opponent in the worst way possible?" The Elite begging Omega to stop was a nice touch as well.

Great show overall, with plenty of stuff to build on for AEW going forward.


----------



## Ratedr4life

That Moxley/Omega match was surreal. It was great, I just don't want to see anything like that for a while, a really long while. Omega and Moxley need to go their separate ways for the time being.

Jericho/Cody was fantastic, that dive onto the ramp by Cody looked brutal. The MJF turn while predictable like a big deal. Whether or not the fan that threw the drink at MJF was a plant or not, the visual was great. If it was real, MJF relished in it so perfectly. He was a heel who turned heel, weird but he's going to be working with arguable the best pure babyface in wrestling today, Cody.

Overall 9.5/10. AEW's best show so far.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## looper007

prosperwithdeen said:


> Awesome PPV except for Spears/Janela.
> 
> Santino/Ortiz vs Young Bucks ***3/4
> PAC vs Hangman Page ****1/4
> Riho vs Emi Sakura ***1/2
> Janela vs Spears **
> Triple Threat Tag Match ***
> Cody vs Jericho ****1/2
> Moxley vs Omega ***** Best unsanctioned match since HHH/HBK SSeries 02


I would go 5 stars too with Cody/Jericho. I go higher with both opening and women's match both **** for me. I thought triple threat wasn't as epic as I was expecting but still better then ***.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The last two matches were arguably better than anything WWE has done this year, hell probably longer than that time frame.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

STARS (for the matches I watched)

Santino/Ortiz vs Young Bucks ***1/4
PAC vs Hangman Page ***1/2
Janela vs Spears *1/2
Cody vs Jericho ****1/2
Moxley vs Omega ****1/2


----------



## Oracle

Ratedr4life said:


> That Moxley/Omega match was surreal. It was great, I just don't want to see anything like that for a while, a really long while. Omega and Moxley need to go their separate ways for the time being.
> 
> Jericho/Cody was fantastic, that dive onto the ramp by Cody looked brutal. The MJF turn while predictable like a big deal. Whether or not the fan that threw the drink at MJF was a plant or not, the visual was great. If it was real, MJF relished in it so perfectly. He was a heel who turned heel, weird but he's going to be working with arguable the best pure babyface in wrestling today, Cody.
> 
> Overall 9.5/10. AEW's best show so far.


You are taking the actual piss if you think this was there best show.


----------



## rbl85

For those saying that the PPV was bad, the only difference with the other PPV is that the crowd was shit.


----------



## rbl85

Oracle said:


> You are taking the actual piss if you think this was there best show.


It's his opinion, fuck off.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I thought that was fucking outstanding to be honest.


----------



## Roxinius

honestly the only real bad part of the show was spears and janela


----------



## V-Trigger

Imagine complaining about these last two matches. Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Oracle

rbl85 said:


> It's his opinion, fuck off.


Have a fucking neg my geek.


----------



## Taroostyles

Full Gear 

Bucks/LAX-****1/4 
Pac/Page-****1/4 
Spears/Janela-**3/4 
3 Way Tag-***3/4 
Riho/Sakura-***3/4 
Cody/Jericho-****1/2 
Mox/Omega-*****

What a show.


----------



## Roxinius

Oracle said:


> Have a fucking neg my geek.


would you just stfu you've done nothing but bitch go cry about it to someone who gives a damn


----------



## Intimidator3

Mox and Omega are sick. That was a nasty, great match.


----------



## Derek30

The final two matches were as good as anything I've seen from AEW. Prior to that, there were some hits and misses. Opener was solid. Pac/Hangman was clunky early but recovered towards the end. Spears/Janela stank. Triple threat was fun but lacking something. I expected more from them. Sakura/Riho was the sleeper match of the night.


----------



## Death Rider

Oracle said:


> Man i gotta say they delivered zero on the shock factor no debuts no out of the box winners.
> 
> Zero.


Swerves for the sake of them are dumb. If the shock has a point sure do it but don't do it for the sake of it. I mean I didn't see MJF turning on Cody this soon so that was a shock (called the towel finish as soon as Cody got busted open but not the MJF turn)


----------



## Chan Hung

Last 2 matches were great. Still worst AEW ppv tho 
<img src="https://i.imgur.com/0422WLX.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## thorn123

AEW delivers again. I am curious on the buy rate. This is wrestling how it should be.


----------



## Mox Girl

Some of you dudes in this thread need to calm the fuck down and lay off the personal insults. You wanna do that shit, go to Rants and don't ruin the vibe in here :/


----------



## looper007

Roxinius said:


> honestly the only real bad part of the show was spears and janela


That was by far the weakest part of the show. Every ranged from very good to awesome. I think this forum sometimes is so off range with stuff it's unbelievable.


----------



## bmack086

I can agree on both sides, the crowd was shit, which hurt the overall show. But, that show sucked. 

Omega/Moxley was a dramatized/watered down ECW match. I assume no one on this board was around for the legit ECW - and I love Omega.


----------



## Oracle

Mox Girl said:


> Some of you dudes in this thread need to calm the fuck down and lay off the personal insults. You wanna do that shit, go to Rants and don't ruin the vibe in here :/


Legit cant talk bad about AEW in here its a fucking circle jerk.


----------



## V-Trigger

That Phoenix Splash looked nasty. Wouldn't be surprised if he broke his nose. Holy shit.
http://i.4cdn.org/asp/1573361714527.webm


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Ratedr4life said:


> That Moxley/Omega match was surreal. It was great, I just don't want to see anything like that for a while, a really long while. Omega and Moxley need to go their separate ways for the time being.


My exact thoughts for that match were "That was amazing, now never do it again"


----------



## Chan Hung

There was zero excuse for their undercard to be less quality than an AEW Dynamite match. Wasted first 2 hours. Last 2 were good. Should have been a 25$ ppv :lol


----------



## virus21

looper007 said:


> That was by far the weakest part of the show. Every ranged from very good to awesome. I think this forum sometimes is so off range with stuff it's unbelievable.


I noticed a lot of people (and this has seemed to become more obvious since AEW started) want a wrestling show that doesn't exist and never did.


----------



## Chan Hung

bmack086 said:


> I can agree on both sides, the crowd was shit, which hurt the overall show. But, that show sucked.
> 
> Omega/Moxley was a dramatized/watered down ECW match. I assume no one on this board was around for the legit ECW - and I love Omega.


Nah the last match was epic. Made WWE hell in a cell look like if that was toddlers in a crib match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Their main event scene is good, the womens and tag divisions stink. Not breaking news.


----------



## 341714

Chan Hung said:


> There was zero excuse for their undercard to be less quality than an AEW Dynamite match. Wasted first 2 hours. Last 2 were good. Should have been a 25$ ppv [emoji38]


See u next ppv


----------



## looper007

Oracle said:


> Legit cant talk bad about AEW in here its a fucking circle jerk.


No you get call out if people think you're opinion is wrong and I think it's way off base.


----------



## Mox Girl

It's annoying that after all that hard work, that match doesn't even count and won't go on Mox's win-loss record lol. He has a right to be pissed off about that :lol


----------



## Roxinius

RainmakerV2 said:


> Their main event scene is good, the womens and* tag divisions stink*. Not breaking news.


1000% wrong


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I like how this match set the standard for what an Unsanctioned match truly is. Now don't use it for a long while because when you do, people will be interested to see if it can live up to this match.


----------



## looper007

virus21 said:


> I noticed a lot of people (and this has seemed to become more obvious since AEW started) want a wrestling show that doesn't exist and never did.


I definitely think half on here will be happy AEW is gone and WWE is still only game in town. Listen If the main event match wasn't you're cup of tea I'd understand, but to say the undercard was bad and this was a weak show. Nah I won't be happening that and you get rightly get called out for it.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah the only negative reactions I've seen are here. Over on SC they are praising this show almost unanimously.


----------



## TheLooseCanon




----------



## V-Trigger

The Kenny/Mox match was almost 40 minutes and it flew by. Makes you think.


----------



## virus21

looper007 said:


> I definitely think half on here will be happy AEW is gone and WWE is still only game in town.


No. I think half the people here will only be happy if the entire world time travels to 1998 and the MNW


----------



## ripcitydisciple

V-Trigger said:


> Imagine complaining about these last two matches. Go fuck yourself.


People want Attitude Era. Or don't they? Gotta make up their mind.


----------



## Death Rider

Mox Girl said:


> It's annoying that after all that hard work, that match doesn't even count and won't go on Mox's win-loss record lol. He has a right to be pissed off about that :lol


I still think the next PPV is going to be Mox vs Jericho for the World title. This is probarly a way to slowly get to it. He will probarly face PAC on TV or start going after the inner circle I guess.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Roxinius said:


> 1000% wrong


No. Its just a bunch of dudes doing moves. No one is a heel or face, none of them use psychology, every match is the same. Flip, flip, kick out of a finisher, flip, finish 5 minutes after the crowd already climaxed.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Oracle said:


> You are taking the actual piss if you think this was there best show.


It was better than All Out. Double or Nothing, you might have an argument there, at least on par. The Cody/Dustin match from DON might give it the slight edge. Either way, heck of a card.


----------



## TD Stinger

Overall I'd give this show a 7/10.

First off, pretty sure this was the worst crowd AEW ever had. They weren't bad per say, but if you watch Dynamite or their past big shows, this crowd paled in comparison.

*Britt vs. Bea was solid but was also a case of trying to do too much for what they needed. Like what was the reason they needed to bust out a Destroyer here. But, a solid win for Britt. Won't judge the Brandi/Kong stuff yet, I need to see more of that.

*The Bucks vs. LAX opener was a good one. Told a good story of Nick working through injury that he sold even later in the night. And it was funny for once to see Nick be the guy in peril when usually it's Matt, lol. Overall a very well worked match with some good spots. My only knock on it is that the finish just kind of happened. It didn't feel right when it ended.

Oh and the stuff with Morton after the match was awesome.

*Hangman vs. PAC was a match honestly I wasn't that into until PAC hit that Brainbuster on the chair. After that it picked up and got pretty good, highlighted by a Top Rope Fallaway Slam from Page. I really liked the finish of Hangman countering the low blow attempt, something he wasn't able to do last time.

*Spears vs. Janela had some things going for it. The tag rope spot, Janela's selling, the assisted Spike Piledriver. But even with that stuff, it was just a heatless match.

*The tag match, again, until the final few minutes, was another heatless and clunky match. Fenix came alive at the end and it had some fun spots, but then it just ended before it could really get going. Daniels coming out in the end was the perfect combo of silly and fun.

*Riho vs. Sakura was a well enough worked match. But again, I can't act like I was that into it either. It was solid, that's all I can really say.

*Jericho vs. Cody took it's time and was very well paced. They worked super slow, and then everything changed after Cody's face bump into the stage, which as fucking brutal.

After that, Jericho dictated the pace and they built well to Cody's comeback. From there you had some good action and some good spots, including Cody's mom slapping the taste out of Jericho's mouth. And the finish is something that will have big implications for awhile.

As far as the MJF turn goes, it was a big moment. But, the way it all played out, I don't think it was nearly as big as it could have been. And I think it was a mistake to do the turn now.

*The main event.....what the fuck do I say? Look, I'm not a death match guy. But when I see these 2 stars just willing to take any bump or go through anything, I can't help but love it.

Tables, bats, glass, barbwire, brooms, the exposed ring....I mean Mox at one point had to literally drag himself across broken glass to survive. This was just a war. And while the match lost me for a bit in the middle, by the end I was glued to the TV screen.


So overall, a good show. The 2 main events made it a pretty noteworthy show. But before that, I can't say this was anything special. That's why I only say 7/10.


----------



## looper007

virus21 said:


> No. I think half the people here will only be happy if the entire world time travels to 1998 and the MNW


Well that too, I do think WWE get's it far too hard too in places. They put on a great show, and fans will be shitting on it. I think this forum is so off kilter with the rest of the wrestling community it's scary.


----------



## Roxinius

RainmakerV2 said:


> No. Its just a bunch of dudes doing moves. No one is a heel or face, none of them use psychology, every match is the same. Flip, flip, kick out of a finisher, flip, finish 5 minutes after the crowd already climaxed.


i admire your commitment to be wrong


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Oracle said:


> Legit cant talk bad about AEW in here its a fucking circle jerk.


It's what happens when you have a show with good matches and protected wrestlers that come off bad ass.


Crown Jewel tho......


----------



## RainmakerV2

Roxinius said:


> i admire your commitment to be wrong


Cool argument.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

ripcitydisciple said:


> People want Attitude Era. Or don't they? Gotta make up their mind.


People wanna act gangsta until it's time to watch gangsta matches.


----------



## virus21

looper007 said:


> Well that too, I do think WWE get's it far too hard too in places. They put on a great show, and fans will be shitting on it. I think this forum is so off kilter with the rest of the wrestling community it's scary.


Well here and r/squaredcircle.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I thought most of the show was fantastic for the most part.

- Opening tag was a nice change of pace with the Bucks actually working more psychology here, loved watching Nick sell his leg and how it factored in the finish.

- Page/PAC was a fun back and forth, and if anything it was somewhat too long and Page needs to keep working on his baby-face sympathy.

- Spears and Janela was kinda MEH, although I wasn't going into it expecting much so I didn't bother with most of it. From what I saw I suppose it was fine

- The triple threat tag might have been the only match which underwhelmed some. Felt clunky and disjointed at points, and ended just when they really started heating up. 

- Riho/Sakura ruled, both played the story perfect and Sakura really was something else here. Riho continues being a fantastic babyface.

- Cody/Jericho was just tremendous from everybody involved. Just a slow burn, dramatic match that built and built and built till it finally came to a head 
with those amazing near falls. The MJF turn may have been early I will agree, but how they did it and the resulting heat was great, so I'm fine with it in the end. 

- Main event, if anything was too long and somewhat oddly paced at times. Minor criticisms though, because this was a goddamn hoot to watch, and this was hella violent given the nature of how AEW is on a major network. Props to both dudes for some of the shit they did, and poor Renee.


----------



## 341714

Mox Girl said:


> Some of you dudes in this thread need to calm the fuck down and lay off the personal insults. You wanna do that shit, go to Rants and don't ruin the vibe in here :/


Let people do what they want. No one else is whining anymore. People are satisfied.


----------



## TD Stinger

rbl85 said:


> For those saying that the PPV was bad, the only difference with the other PPV is that the crowd was shit.


....I mean, yeah. That's kind of a big element. if you don't have the crowd, the show goes down. Simple as that.

I would disagree with anyone saying this was a bad show. But I certainly can't say it was an amazing show, and the crowd had a lot to do with that.


----------



## 341714

TheLooseCanon said:


> It's what happens when you have a show with good matches and protected wrestlers that come off bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown Jewel tho......


You watched crown jewel?


----------



## AEW_19

Enjoyed the PPV overall. Only downsides were Spears vs Janela and the three way tag match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

How I felt after watching the last two matches:


----------



## looper007

TD Stinger said:


> Overall I'd give this show a 7/10.
> 
> First off, pretty sure this was the worst crowd AEW ever had. They weren't bad per say, but if you watch Dynamite or their past big shows, this crowd paled in comparison.


I think they were the weakest crowd they had, they were hot for The Two Main events and Opening match. They had their moments in everything else but Janela/Spears. I thought they let down that women's match which I thought was great. Even Page/Pac, they weren't as hot as they should have been. Not awful but I think AEW will need to be smarted for their first few PPV's where they put them, go to wrestling hot beds where you know you get a hot crowd.


----------



## 341714

Shawn Spears [emoji107][emoji107] never liked him...


----------



## TheLooseCanon

MaryChristine said:


> You watched crown jewel?


I caught the Brock match and read the results to the rest. I haven't watched WWE in a couple weeks.


----------



## Taroostyles

I wouldn't say the crowd was bad, they were just mild compared to what we've seen so far. 

Baltimore isnt really a wrestling city.


----------



## Dr. Middy

RainmakerV2 said:


> No. Its just a bunch of dudes doing moves. No one is a heel or face, none of them use psychology, every match is the same. Flip, flip, kick out of a finisher, flip, finish 5 minutes after the crowd already climaxed.


If you wonder why people in this section might shit on your opinion, this is probably why.


----------



## Mox Girl

MaryChristine said:


> Let people do what they want. No one else is whining anymore. People are satisfied.


Personal insults outside Rants is literally against the rules. Trying to stop people from getting banned lol. But if they want to do it and get themselves in trouble then that's on them :shrug


----------



## DammitChrist

Kenny Omega and Jon Moxley just killed it tonight with that incredibly violent main-event :clap 

Kudos to Chris Jericho, Cody Rhodes, Young Bucks, and Proud & Powerful too for delivering matches that were pretty good :drose


----------



## V-Trigger

The crowd definitely hurted the show. Took Cody and the lights out match to wake them up. Charlotte blew this crowd away.


----------



## imthegame19

While I rather Moxley/Omega have done a regular match or had this match to end a long feud. But the work and effort Moxley and Omega did tonight was amazing. They went all out to have brutal lights out match that will get the fans talking for a while. 


This should be the end of Moxley/Omega for a while and last unsaction match for maybe 9 months to year. When Moxley/Omega feud and wrestle again say sometime again 6 months to a year from now. Showing this footage to hype their next match is really going to get fans excited.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RainmakerV2 said:


> No. Its just a bunch of dudes doing moves. No one is a heel or face, none of them use psychology, every match is the same. Flip, flip, kick out of a finisher, flip, finish 5 minutes after the crowd already climaxed.


NXT/WWE?


----------



## midgetlover69

Boomers actually paid to watch this lmao

You do know its 2019 right?


----------



## 341714

Mox Girl said:


> Personal insults outside Rants is literally against the rules. Trying to stop people from getting banned lol. But if they want to do it and get themselves in trouble then that's on them :shrug


The only personal attack was the jack in the box thing. Chang isnt crying about it.


----------



## 341714

midgetlover69 said:


> Boomers actually paid to watch this lmao
> 
> You do know its 2019 right?


Personal insults.... ban this person


----------



## 341714

TheLooseCanon said:


> I caught the Brock match and read the results to the rest. I haven't watched WWE in a couple weeks.


Havent watched RAW or SD for years and no ppvs for the last few months. It's terrible.


----------



## midgetlover69

MaryChristine said:


> Personal insults.... ban this person


Wait im just a fan!


----------



## Joe Gill

so basically the 4 wrestlers who arent flippy midgets put on a show.... while the rest will be career mid carders. MJF is one of the few young wrestlers who understands that flippy matches will only get you so far... he is old school and will one day become a big star. Rest of the young roster is a waste of time. 

Moving forward I hope Tony no longer signs any flippy dudes... let them flip out until their contracts expire... so sick of watching that garbage.


----------



## 341714

midgetlover69 said:


> Wait im just a fan!


Say sorry


----------



## Major24

midgetlover69 said:


> Boomers actually paid to watch this lmao
> 
> You do know its 2019 right?


If I enjoy a product I support it. I definitely got my money worth with a fantastic show. Will buy the next one as well. If you are a poor, I understand not buying.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

MaryChristine said:


> Havent watched RAW or SD for years and no ppvs for the last few months. It's terrible.


I like watching the fall of it all. Can't watch it weekly anymore, and have shit to do on Fridays so bye SD.

Seth crying and screaming is good shit. Not for WWE, but for me. Them signing a legit MMA guy for multi-years, just to job him out in under a minute. Good investment there. Shit like that is funny.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well luckily the last two matches saved the show from being about a two or three out of at 10 so I'm going to give it a 5 out of 10 I think I could have reached a 7 if the undercard was better


----------



## Best Bout Machine

midgetlover69 said:


> Boomers actually paid to watch this lmao
> 
> You do know its 2019 right?


It was 50$ well spent. I suppose I could always watch their shows illegally. That's a good way to support a company you want to see succeed.


----------



## Donnie

Good times were had for the most part. 

The tag title match was sloppy as hell, and it isn't a shock those fucking brothers were the main cause of it. Just kill the fucking team already, i can't take this anymore. Daniels dressing as Penta to attack him was dumb as fuck. 

Bucks/PnP was very, very good. Felt like a fuck you to all the people who say they don't understand psychology. My main gripe was the aftermath with the Express that made PnP look like dweebs. A really bad call.

CODY/Jericho was better than expected, but still not great. Sucks CODY had to kill himself to make it compelling and still didn't work well. The sooner Mox ends this old crumb, the better. 

MJF's turn was good in the moment but it's WAY too soon to do it. Should have waited for THE MATCH BEYOND.


----------



## virus21

TheLooseCanon said:


> I like watching the fall of it all. Can't watch it weekly anymore, and have shit to do on Fridays so bye SD.
> 
> Seth crying and screaming is good shit. Not for WWE, but for me. Them signing a legit MMA guy for multi-years, just to job him out in under a minute. Good investment there. Shit like that is funny.


Schadenfreude


----------



## DesoloutionRow

I love this company, brothers. :hogan


----------



## KrysRaw1

Solid. 4/10. Agreed with all the final two helped it from worst lackluster ppv of 2019 but that award goes to that Hell in the Cell horrible match between Seth and the fiend


----------



## TheLooseCanon

virus21 said:


> Schadenfreude


What's the name of it when it's a company that has been a Schadenfreude for over 2 decades now, and you like watching that company do it to itself?


----------



## Joe Gill

I order PPVs based on the main events.... and both main events delivered... everyone else was a dissapointment... moving forward I am no longer going to waste time with the tag division, womens matches or random flippy matches....tonight was further proof that good old fashion story telling is still king.


----------



## virus21

TheLooseCanon said:


> What's the name of it when it's a company that has been a Schadenfreude for over 2 decades now, and you like watching that company do it to itself?


Schadenfreude: pleasure derived by someone from another person's misfortune.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I definitely need to watch Moxley vs Omega again. It had a weird middle section, but overall I think it was a success. I have a feeling I'll like it better the second time, because I won't be thinking about pacing and if they're gonna pull it off. I can ruin matches for myself sometimes when I think too much.

Some of the reactions to this match are weird, though. PWI's twitter account called it the worst of AEW because it was gross. Like...it's supposed to be hardcore. It's not like anyone got shot or groped. 

It's definitely going to be a polarizing match, that's for sure.


----------



## DesoloutionRow

TheLooseCanon said:


> What's the name of it when it's a company that has been a Schadenfreude for over 2 decades now, and you like watching that company do it to itself?


Schadenfreudenunternehmenselbstmord


----------



## TheLooseCanon

virus21 said:


> Schadenfreude: pleasure derived by someone from another person's misfortune.


But I have to disagree. It's not a misfortune when they repeatedly do it to themselves on purpose. They're not struggling, WWE has been the Schadenfreude, in terms of employer, to other companies, and to their consumer.

It's when the man on top of the mountain start acting like his shit doesn't stink, and I'm here with my lawnchair and gas mask instead of having my mouth open asking for more.

You think people watch WWE because they enjoy the Ricochet promos and cuck angles?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

DesoloutionRow said:


> Schadenfreudenunternehmenselbstmord


Is that from Mary Poppins?


----------



## Alright_Mate

What a mixture of a night, thoughts time...

Young Bucks vs LAX - For the majority this was a good tag match. Young Bucks showed a different side to themselves by producing decent psychology and storytelling, Nick's performance for the most part was excellent. LAX have great potential to be one of the best teams in the division, Ortiz though is one strange guy, some of the stuff he does is fucking cringeworthy. The match ended up dragging a bit but overall it was solid. ****1/2*

Adam Page vs PAC - Some of you guys seemed to enjoy this match but I thought it was very underwhelming. PAC just drained the life out of the match at the beginning, his slow methodical style is boring to watch, rest holds, kicks, rest holds, kicks, poor. Match did pick up as it went on though, the last five minutes were enjoyable. Overall though I expected better from these two. *****

Shawn Spears vs Joey Janela - This match should have been left for Dynamite next week or AEW Dark. The only good thing about this was Janela's selling. ****

SCU vs Lucha Bros vs Private Party - Just as the match was getting good it ended abruptly. Fenix was the star of the match, I could happily watch him wrestle all day. *****

Riho vs Emi Sakura - This is where the PPV started to turn a corner. You could tell that these two have good chemistry. I've seen Emi Sakura numerous times in the UK, her act can be cringeworthy at times but she's a fantastic wrestler and it showed in this match. I'm not a fan of Riho but this was by far her best match in AEW so far. Really decent stuff from these two tonight. ****3/4*

Chris Jericho vs Cody - A masterpiece in storytelling. This is exactly how a slow methodical match should be like, the pacing was excellent, the story was excellent, great stuff from both guys. Cody produces another Match Of The Year candidate. *****3/4*

As for the MJF heel turn, maybe they pulled the trigger a bit too soon but how long can you keep a guy like MJF shackled up as a face type character? What AEW needs is him at the top of the card, delivering promos most weeks and showing the world what a great heel he is. I'm actually glad they pulled the trigger, sooner the better.

Jon Moxley vs Kenny Omega - Mental. This is the type of match that you either love or hate. This was absolute carnage, two mad bastards delivering a war. Hard one to rate but I'll give it *****1/2*

*Overall thoughts*
A sluggish average start to the PPV, the last three matches turned things around. I didn't think it was spectacular, AEW have produced much better shows but those last three matches turned the event from average to good. I'd give Full Gear *7/10*


----------



## KrysRaw1

Tonight it was worse than Dynamite minus last 2 matches which saved it ?


----------



## Taroostyles

The reaction to Mox and Omega is the perfect symbol of how wrestling fans have changed. That was the kind of match that people would have gone crazy for 20 years ago but I saw some reviewers who said they couldn't even finish watching the match. 

It's just insane to me, that match was an all time classic and memorable for all the right reasons.


----------



## Chan Hung

Taroostyles said:


> The reaction to Mox and Omega is the perfect symbol of how wrestling fans have changed. That was the kind of match that people would have gone crazy for 20 years ago but I saw some reviewers who said they couldn't even finish watching the match.
> 
> It's just insane to me, that match was an all time classic and memorable for all the right reasons.


Because we are exposed to as someone said the WWE Disney show


----------



## 341714

Taroostyles said:


> The reaction to Mox and Omega is the perfect symbol of how wrestling fans have changed. That was the kind of match that people would have gone crazy for 20 years ago but I saw some reviewers who said they couldn't even finish watching the match.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just insane to me, that match was an all time classic and memorable for all the right reasons.


People are so weak. My sister literally covered her eyes at the glass spot even though I told her it was fake glass. That wasnt even as bad as the janella/mox match where he put janellas foot in tacs. Nasty.


----------



## virus21

Taroostyles said:


> The reaction to Mox and Omega is the perfect symbol of how wrestling fans have changed. That was the kind of match that people would have gone crazy for 20 years ago but I saw some reviewers who said they couldn't even finish watching the match.
> 
> It's just insane to me, that match was an all time classic and memorable for all the right reasons.


Its what happens when the biggest company in the game for the last 20 years is about as violent as a Nickelodeon sitcom


----------



## V-Trigger

Taroostyles said:


> The reaction to Mox and Omega is the perfect symbol of how wrestling fans have changed. That was the kind of match that people would have gone crazy for 20 years ago but I saw some reviewers who said they couldn't even finish watching the match.
> 
> It's just insane to me, that match was an all time classic and memorable for all the right reasons.


Word. Wrestling fans are so into WWE way of doing things that it's scary.


----------



## Roxinius

Taroostyles said:


> The reaction to Mox and Omega is the perfect symbol of how wrestling fans have changed. That was the kind of match that people would have gone crazy for 20 years ago but I saw some reviewers who said they couldn't even finish watching the match.
> 
> It's just insane to me, that match was an all time classic and memorable for all the right reasons.


how long has it been since a mainstream company put on a match like that? people got used to the miller light hardcore matches wwe tried to pass off as extreme


----------



## looper007

Don't be shocked if you see Meltzer give this - stars to Mox/Omega. I know his buddy Bryan Alvarez was shitting on it throughout and the Pro Wrestling Illustrated shitted on it too. So don't go apeshit if it gets a bad rating from the wrestling critics.


----------



## V-Trigger

looper007 said:


> Don't be shocked if you see Meltzer give this - stars to Mox/Omega. I know his buddy Bryan Alvarez was shitting on it throughout and the Pro Wrestling Illustrated shitted on it too. So don't go apeshit if it gets a bad rating from the wrestling critics.


Meltzer hates hardcore matches but gives Ospreay/Bandido 5*. It's just his opinion at the end of the day.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah some people just have a preference. I like a variety of styles and actually thought both matches were 5*.(Ospreay/Bandido and Mox/Omega)


----------



## Chan Hung

Is Dave Meltzer a huge fan of flips or is he kind of in the middle


----------



## thorn123

The last two match’s were great no doubt, but also loved the bucks, fallen angel and rock n roll express. Would like to see Fenix and Scorpio in main event scene too. I am trying to like the women’s division, but am struggling atm.


----------



## V-Trigger

Chan Hung said:


> Is Dave Meltzer a huge fan of flips or is he kind of in the middle


He's loves the YB/Ospreay style of matches and hates hardcore matches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wonder what kind of groupies Morton and Gibson get now?


----------



## 341714

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I wonder what kind of groupies Morton and Gibson get now?


With moves like that? Id give it a whirl.


----------



## Joe Gill

Taroostyles said:


> The reaction to Mox and Omega is the perfect symbol of how wrestling fans have changed. That was the kind of match that people would have gone crazy for 20 years ago but I saw some reviewers who said they couldn't even finish watching the match.
> 
> It's just insane to me, that match was an all time classic and memorable for all the right reasons.


the only thing disturbing about that match is how disturbed some people in the crowd were. this would have been considered an average hardcore ecw match.... its a shame what society has become.... weak with no attention spans.


----------



## thorn123

My kids love keeping track of the win loss records


----------



## looper007

V-Trigger said:


> Meltzer hates hardcore matches but gives Ospreay/Bandido 5*. It's just his opinion at the end of the day.


Oh of course, just saying to people don't go apeshit if you see a lot of bad reviews for it from wrestling writers thats all. I fucking loved it but I can see why some might not.


----------



## Mox Girl

There's a lot of snobbish people in here lol, "oh that match wasn't that brutal, ECW was worse" blah blah. Not everybody watched ECW or cared to. If they thought that match was hardcore then that's cool, let them have their fun. Stop gatekeeping what a brutal match is :lol It's fucking wrestling. That match was super fun, I don't care if it wasn't as crazy as ECW or CZW or whatever the fuck else.


----------



## 341714

Mox Girl said:


> There's a lot of snobbish people in here lol, "oh that match wasn't that brutal, ECW was worse" blah blah. Not everybody watched ECW or cared to. If they thought that match was hardcore then that's cool, let them have their fun. Stop gatekeeping what a brutal match is [emoji38]


It had fake glass and rubber barbedwire. I mean ufc matches are way worse in terms of bloodshed. Not too bad imo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wonder if Omega and Moxley ended up going to the ER afterwards? Some of the cuts looked painful.


----------



## Masked Legend

looper007 said:


> Don't be shocked if you see Meltzer give this - stars to Mox/Omega. I know his buddy Bryan Alvarez was shitting on it throughout and the Pro Wrestling Illustrated shitted on it too. So don't go apeshit if it gets a bad rating from the wrestling critics.


Honestly, who cares about those geeks? as far as i'm concerned those dweebs can take their flips and their stars and shove 'em up their asses. I got my money worth with that amazing main event and it's all i care, that's the kind of stuff i like to see.


----------



## looper007

Mox Girl said:


> There's a lot of snobbish people in here lol, "oh that match wasn't that brutal, ECW was worse" blah blah. Not everybody watched ECW or cared to. If they thought that match was hardcore then that's cool, let them have their fun. Stop gatekeeping what a brutal match is :lol It's fucking wrestling. That match was super fun, I don't care if it wasn't as crazy as ECW or CZW or whatever the fuck else.


Still wouldn't take half the stuff they did in that match and winced plenty of times during that match at the bumps. Especially the ending bumps from both guys on that wood. That couldn't have been nice.


----------



## looper007

Masked Legend said:


> Honestly, who cares about those geeks? as far as i'm concerned those dweebs can take their flips and their stars and shove 'em up their asses. I got my money worth with that amazing main event and it's all i care, that's the kind of stuff i like to see.


Listen I agree, I'm with you I got my moneys worth and those guys put on a clinic but I'm saying to people don't go apeshit if they give it a 1 star. Just one man's view.


----------



## Donnie

Mox Girl said:


> There's a lot of snobbish people in here lol, "oh that match wasn't that brutal, ECW was worse" blah blah. Not everybody watched ECW or cared to. If they thought that match was hardcore then that's cool, let them have their fun. Stop gatekeeping what a brutal match is :lol It's fucking wrestling. That match was super fun, I don't care if it wasn't as crazy as ECW or CZW or whatever the fuck else.


I might have gatekeeped a little, or a lot as the case might be 

But you and a select few are allowed to say it was the most brutal match you've ever seen.

Also, this was CZW Tribute match, not an ECW one. More gatekeeping i know, but its a point that needs to be made.


----------



## Mox Girl

Donnie said:


> I might have gatekeeped a little, or a lot as the case might be
> 
> But you and a select few are allowed to say it was the most brutal match you've ever seen.
> 
> Also, this was CZW Tribute match, not an ECW one. More gatekeeping i know, but its a point that needs to be made.


LOL Donnie, I didn't even say it was the most hardcore match I've ever seen :lol

I've seen Mox's CZW shit, that was way worse haha. This match was one of the most hardcore matches I've seen in recent memory though. I just dislike people trying to gatekeep haha.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Well I'll hafta read through this thread to see everyone's thoughts on the show. But I can tell ya, I just got home from the arena and that was one of the funnest times I have ever had at a wrestling show! I dunno how it came of on TV, I'll hafta watch it. But man, I highly recommend seeing AEW live after this. Just flat out a fun night of wrestling!


----------



## looper007

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Well I'll hafta read through this thread to see everyone's thoughts on the show. But I can tell ya, I just got home from the arena and that was one of the funnest times I have ever had at a wrestling show! I dunno how it came of on TV, I'll hafta watch it. But man, I highly recommend seeing AEW live after this. Just flat out a fun night of wrestling!


As long as you got you're moneys worth and had a great time then good on you man. I would have loved to be there just for the two main events alone, they were fantastic.


----------



## Donnie

Mox Girl said:


> LOL Donnie, I didn't even say it was the most hardcore match I've ever seen :lol
> 
> I've seen Mox's CZW shit, that was way worse haha. This match was one of the most hardcore matches I've seen in recent memory though. I just dislike people trying to gatekeep haha.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh, i forgot you watched Mox vs Brain Damage mj2 R.I.P) my bad, MG  

if i may ask, what was your favourite spot from tonight match?


----------



## 341714

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Well I'll hafta read through this thread to see everyone's thoughts on the show. But I can tell ya, I just got home from the arena and that was one of the funnest times I have ever had at a wrestling show! I dunno how it came of on TV, I'll hafta watch it. But man, I highly recommend seeing AEW live after this. Just flat out a fun night of wrestling!


Everyone said that crowd sucked.


----------



## ClintDagger

That was a great show. Still a bit baffled by the Cody stip tho.


----------



## Mox Girl

Donnie said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh, i forgot you watched Mox vs Brain Damage mj2 R.I.P) my bad, MG
> 
> if i may ask, what was your favourite spot from tonight match?


I loved the spot when Mox crawled over the broken glass in an attempt to break the Sharpshooter. Like fucking hell :lol


----------



## DesoloutionRow

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Well I'll hafta read through this thread to see everyone's thoughts on the show. But I can tell ya, I just got home from the arena and that was one of the funnest times I have ever had at a wrestling show! I dunno how it came of on TV, I'll hafta watch it. But man, I highly recommend seeing AEW live after this. Just flat out a fun night of wrestling!


Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Masked Legend

looper007 said:


> Listen I agree, I'm with you I got my moneys worth and those guys put on a clinic but I'm saying to people don't go apeshit if they give it a 1 star. Just one man's view.


Yeah, i wouldn't be surprised if gets negative reaction from those mainstream wrestling "journalists"  f*ck them


----------



## looper007

ClintDagger said:


> That was a great show. Still a bit baffled by the Cody stip tho.


For a moment with Cody's mum there, I thought they were going to go with MJF begging Cody's mum to throw in the towel a bit like Survivor Series from 94 I think with Owen crying with his mum as Bret was in a chicken wing from Bob Backlund. 

But I loved it cause I didn't see it going that way at all and MJF turning heel was a great, some old school heat.


----------



## Donnie

Mox Girl said:


> I loved the spot when Mox crawled over the broken glass in an attempt to break the Sharpshooter. Like fucking hell :lol


:mark That was awesome. 

I got go with Mox taking the broom to the back of the head and neck, and bleeding like crazy :banderas


----------



## Oracle

Legit hope AEW never go to Baltimore again crowd was embarrassing.


----------



## DesoloutionRow

Oracle said:


> Legit hope AEW never go to Baltimore again crowd was embarrassing.


Why do you say this?


----------



## Joe Gill

MJF should have waited longer to throw in the towel... should have built up the drama where he is torn whether to do it or not..... rookie mistake


----------



## zkorejo

Wow... Just wow. What a PPV. What a main event. Absolutely loved it!

Bucks vs LAX was really good, Hangman vs Pac was great, Jericho vs Cody was amazing and Mox vs Omega was the MOTN. All top matches delivered. Cant wait for Wednesday.

This is probably the first time I'm saying it.. but Moxley is fuckin badass!


----------



## V-Trigger

Safe to say that neither Mox or Kenny will be at Dynamite.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

Mox Girl said:


> There's a lot of snobbish people in here lol, "oh that match wasn't that brutal, ECW was worse" blah blah. Not everybody watched ECW or cared to. If they thought that match was hardcore then that's cool, let them have their fun. Stop gatekeeping what a brutal match is :lol It's fucking wrestling. That match was super fun, I don't care if it wasn't as crazy as ECW or CZW or whatever the fuck else.




In my day they just shot people in the ring, sold their kidneys, and lit them on fire. Lmao ya'll call this hardcore


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

MaryChristine said:


> Everyone said that crowd sucked.


Maybe so  I tried to do my part at least  Will hafta see how it came of on TV


----------



## BigCy

Ok show with the last 2 matches delivering good.


Young Bucks vs LAX - Solid tag wrestling, surprised YB sold as well as they did, not great, but good for them. 62/100 rating

Adam Page vs PAC - Started slow but finished strong, a little clunky overall but passable. 55/100 rating

Shawn Spears vs Jelly Janela - Spears has a good look but is pretty bland Jelly Janella can hit the gym. 24/100 rating

SCU vs Lucha Bros vs Private Party - Not bad, I liked Bucks/LAX better though, glad no title change. 57/100 rating

Riho vs Emi Sakura - Didn't watch some of it, sorry. What I did see wasn't bad. 48/100 rating

MJF vs Jake Hager - It was good to finally see them in action after not getting much time. Got teases of what MJF would do after the match. Hager is a beast but was kind of slow and plodding tonight, didn't expect Hager to win honestly. 65/100 rating.

Chris Jericho vs Cody - Great old school match which is right up my alley, I still think Cody is the 3 star general but he showed the goods tonight. MJF turn was too premature imo. 87/100 rating

Jon Moxley vs Kenny Omega - Not really my thing but was exciting nonetheless. Lol that the match made some people ill. 77/100 rating.

MOTN - Jeric-ho vs Cody followed by Moxley vs Omega then MJF vs Hager. I may or may not order the next PPV just depending, the undercard was weak but somewhat passable.


----------



## looper007

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Maybe so  I tried to do my part at least  Will hafta see how it came of on TV


They were great for the two main events and opening match, but seemed in and out of it after that. I think they had a hard time living up to the past crowds going before them. I didn't think they were awful by any means.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I thought the opener was amazing. BUcks take another loss but it doesn't hurt them much. The 2 main events were really great. The Cody/Jericho ending of course wasn't ideal but leads to a hopefully very interesting fued. Was surprised to see PAC take the loss, but Hangman really needed a win. Hoped for Lucha Bros to win, but the aftermath looks like they will face off with SCU again.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

MaryChristine said:


> It had fake glass and rubber barbedwire. I mean ufc matches are way worse in terms of bloodshed. Not too bad imo.




I know lots of stuff they did was relatively safe but that's the magic of wrestling. Make the fake look real-er

No way to fake the multiple headshots to each other, their backs bleeding, icepick to the forehead (esp to a guy who was just recently cleared from a dangerous infection), the spots on the wood (CTE city). Lots of things they did was also dangerous. Esp for two guys they're counting on to be their big stars. Not that I'm complaining, it's two crazy mfers doing what they do. Working everybody. But let's not pretend EVERYTHING they did was 100% safe


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

looper007 said:


> They were great for the two main events and opening match, but seemed in and out of it after that. I think they had a hard time living up to the past crowds going before them. I didn't think they were awful by any means.


Honestly - Yes it was hot for the opening tag match. But then a real lull until the 2 main events. The floor was into most of it but upper levels did sit on their hands most of the night.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

This is why AEW is worth my time the Hardcore match was amazing!


----------



## V-Trigger

*Kenny saying Moxley couldn’t chain wrestle with him
Moxley brings out a literal chain to wrestle Kenny with
Kenny out wrestles him with the chain

Kenny puts on the sharpshooter
Moxley literally has to crawl through broken glass to get to the ropes and escape

On desperation Kenny has to use the Phoenix Splash (Kota Ibushi move) and it costs him the match*

People need to start recognizing Omega as an amazing storyteller.


----------



## Whysoserious?

TheLooseCanon said:


> He likes WWE hardcore where they shove pancakes in their crotches and cry in the corner of a ring when a wrestler crawls to them wearing a mask.


:lol Anyways that match blew me away it was truly amazing. The co-main events delivered


----------



## Chan Hung

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I wonder if Omega and Moxley ended up going to the ER afterwards? Some of the cuts looked painful.


Wouldn't shock me


----------



## Thebronxgirl

Oracle said:


> Legit hope AEW never go to Baltimore again crowd was embarrassing.


I work at the arena. I don't feel Baltimore is a good crowd for a PPV..a regular AEW show is ok. They were into it for certain matches, they could have did way better regardless. My hometown NYC would have been on fire lol. I enjoyed myself though.


----------



## James Hurley

Oracle said:


> Legit hope AEW never go to Baltimore again crowd was embarrassing.


They weren't too bad the problem is all crowds have been trained to act in a certain way over the last 20 years. 
Now things are different.


----------



## CM Buck

Brit vs bea was 2 stars

Bucks vs LAX (I hate pnp name) was 3.5. They have had better matches elsewhere but nicks selling was on point. Enjoyed the rock n roll express stuff. Morton puts most guys his age to shame. 

Pac vs hangman was 3.75. Loved the call backs and it was just nicely worked.

Triple tag, I hate triple tags even if the work is good I can't stand them. 3 stars

Womens match was fantastic 4 stars great teacher vs student match 

Jericho vs Cody wasn't as great as Cody vs Dustin. The psychology was on point but it didn't really enthrall me. I'll be generous and say 3.75. Post match was great even if it was early.

Mox vs omega was as Mox put it beautiful wrestling violence 4.75 just fantastic. No slow spots just fun fantastic storytelling.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

That was a lot of fun, its been a while since I watched a really fun wrestling ppv.

Strong start with Young Bucks and Santana and Ortiz.

Good match with Page and Pac, not as strong as the opener but it was fun, I definitely think this is gonna be a big rivalry of AEW.

After this I kind of forgot what happened, I know I didnt watch the triple tag, the womens match or the Jenela/Spears match.

I dont remember there being anything else...

Cody and Jericho was alright, people are saying that the crowd was dead but during this and the opener they were loud imo. But the actual match wasnt special. I think it was missing that extra excitement.

Moxley and Omega was also a good match, some spots (mouse traps, barbed wire spider web) were hard to watch but other than that it was a standard hardcore match. Now I hope the next Moxley main event/big match is an actual match and not another hardcore thing.

Side note, I forgot that a lot of the cool ideas for hardcore matches (LMS, FCA, HiaC, etc) are WWE ideas, I hope in due time AEW can think of cool new gimmick matches that arent the standard submission/falls in the ring.


----------



## thorn123

Some posters on FB are saying Cody bladed...did he? I sure didn’t see it...


----------



## DammitChrist

The Lights Out Unsanctioned match between Kenny Omega and Jon Moxley was incredible :drose

Young Bucks vs Proud & Powerful and Chris Jericho vs Cody Rhodes were pretty good matches worthy of being MOTY candidates 

SCU vs Private Party vs Lucha Bros and Riho vs Emi Sakura were good title matches 

MJF's heel turn was executed really damn well (even though I expected it to occur later down the line) :nice

Yep, Full Gear tonight was totally worth the 50 dollars :trips8


----------



## imthegame19

Chan Hung said:


> Wouldn't shock me


It sounds like Moxley was fine. Omega was little banged but nothing serious. In post show Tony Khan seemed hopeful Omega could still do t.v This week.


----------



## taker1986

Just watched the Mox/Omega match. Holy shit what a match, my favourite match of the year along with Cody/Dustin at double or nothing. That spot of the stage on to the barbed wire holy crist.

I'll watch the rest of the PPV tonight.


----------



## Jazminator

Amazing sow. I loved it from start to finish!

Once again, Cody had the match of the night. His matches always seem to tell a story and have an element of drama and emotion. Well done!

The Lights Out match was hard to watch sometimes, especially when they used the screwdriver. I hope these kinds of matches are done very, very sparingly in the future.


----------



## Tigrotto

I don't understand why they put on a fake rating system, and then build up a match where win/loss don't matter.
So, why the rating system?


----------



## Beatles123

Oracle said:


> Insane last two matches but lets be real theres no way that PPV is worth 50 dollars.
> 
> two matches carried the show


Disagree. PPV of the year.


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> Disagree. PPV of the year.


That's not how you say MLW SUPERFIGHT, Ringo. 


Happy to see my girl Penelope Ford on TV. Shame it's with that goon Kip, but whatever gets her here is cool with me.


----------



## looper007

Donnie said:


> Happy to see my girl Penelope Ford on TV. Shame it's with that goon Kip, but whatever gets her here is cool with me.


I thought she would have suited a cocky bastard heel like Sammy Guevara more, with Jericho saying he be interested in having a woman in Inner Circle, she would have been perfect as Guevara's Valet and as a wrestler.


----------



## Donnie

looper007 said:


> I thought she would have suited a cocky bastard heel like Sammy Guevara more, with Jericho saying he be interested in having a woman in Inner Circle, she would have been perfect as Guevara's Valet and as a wrestler.


That would have been really good, and helped both her and Sammy. But i guess she wants to be with her real boyfriend, so we're stuck with this.


----------



## Beatles123

I don't care what any of you all say...You can dislike the PPV all you want...but any one of you---ANY. ONE OF. YOU--who tries to tell me I'm wrong for riding high on the feeling this PPV gave me? After one of the worst few weeks of my life?...Contact me in DM's because what I have to say is best repeated in private, not in any forum.

You can't take this feeling from me.

No one can.

Those last two matches made me BREATH again. AND NONE OF YOU WILL EVER BE ABLE TO CHANGE THAT.

I love AEW. I love wrestling and I love you all. FUCK star ratings.


----------



## Beatles123

Donnie said:


> That's not how you say MLW SUPERFIGHT, Ringo.
> 
> 
> Happy to see my girl Penelope Ford on TV. Shame it's with that goon Kip, but whatever gets her here is cool with me.


Refer to my above post. That is all and discussion is closed.


----------



## Asuka842

Bea vs. Britt was, not as terrible as I was expecting. Iffy at first, but got better later on. However, while I'm not a huge fan of Bea, but I'd push her over Britt. This push, isn't working. She's just missing something, and Bea carried the bulk of this match. Their obsession with Britt is, puzzling?

The tag title match was really fun. Fenix is awesome.

The women's title match was also very good. Wonder who Riho's next challenger will be now?

Janela vs. Spears was probably the weakest match of the night.

Page vs. Pac was a nice hard hitting fight. A bit surprised at who won, and I'd have gone the other way myself, but still really good match.

Cody vs. Jericho was awesome, and MJF going full-on bastard was predictable, but still worked. I'm curious to see how they get out of Cody's stipulation, and how long they wait to do so?

Moxley vs. Omega was even more brutal than I expected it to be, and Moxley looked like a beast. He definitely should be the one to dethrone Jericho, I'm certain of that now.

All in all, really good show overall.


----------



## Taroostyles

One thing coming out of the show that I didnt see anyone mention is that not only is Penelope Kips valet now but him and the Hybrid Two are a unit officially? 

I actually think it's a great idea and Kip showed some personality last night. That match they had with The Elite a few weeks ago was a banger.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

V-Trigger said:


> The Kenny/Mox match was almost 40 minutes and it flew by. Makes you think.


It could have went an hour and I would be fine with that.


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> One thing coming out of the show that I didnt see anyone mention is that not only is Penelope Kips valet now but him and the Hybrid Two are a unit officially?
> 
> I actually think it's a great idea and Kip showed some personality last night. That match they had with The Elite a few weeks ago was a banger.


They are a real life couple, so it makes sense seen as she's not really doing anything. Are the Hybrid Two with him as well, didn't know that. Could be a good mid card heel stable I suppose.


----------



## RapShepard

Next morning I think this was their weakest PPV but if this is their floor they're doing damn good. I still wish they'd cut back on some matches time wise. Also hope next PPV they build better. They need to start showing more build love to the entire roster. 

MotN was Mox vs Omega


----------



## ste1592

Mox vs Omega was a blast, loved the entire thing.

I liked very much Page vs Pac as well, a good match and a good win for Hangman.

And while I think MJF turning is way too early, it makes sense in the context. You certainly couldn't end that match in a DQ, and Cody winning would have never shut the "haters".

And besides, the more I watch his antics and the more I' wish Jericho will never retire. Please AEW, I just need a weekly "Jericho berates people" minishow and I'll be happy.


----------



## Sir Linko

RapShepard said:


> Next morning I think this was their weakest PPV but if this is their floor they're doing damn good. I still wish they'd cut back on some matches time wise. Also hope next PPV they build better. They need to start showing more build love to the entire roster.
> 
> MotN was Mox vs Omega


I think it was their weakest show, I also think that the distance between this and every other PPV outside of DON isn't nearly as wide as some people believe right now

This was AEW's first PPV with an actual chance to build to it. The other PPV's had very little build but let's face it, it was a bunch of great matches with their best talent to sell the wrestling product.

Now you give people 6 weeks of television and another PPV and now you see how people react when they're invested.

I've said this once I'll say this again. The biggest difference between Hangman Page vs Pac and Cody vs Jericho is the build up to it. I was emotionally invested in Cody vs Jericho while with Hangman / PAC I wasn't as invested into.

AEW needs better undercard building. The two matches that tore the house down are the two with the most build. Now that they'll have more time for their next PPV maybe we get a better lowercard build. It's just unfortunate it hasn't been great thus far.


----------



## Jedah

This was their best show yet. Excellent pacing from start to finish and the timing was perfect. All three of the biggest matches delivered. Obviously there are some things to nitpick at but it was great.

Mox vs. Omega was obviously the match of the night. Him and Jericho need to be on a collision course, there's no avoiding that, but even the next PPV feels too soon. It should be a long, drawn out feud in the first half of 2020 heading into Double or Nothing II in May. Mox as the lone lion going against the hyena pack in the Inner Circle is absolutely the feud they need to do in the first half of 2020.

That, and Cody vs. MJF, will make Dynamite must see TV every week.


----------



## TripleG

Okay, I think I enjoyed the show last night, but I got SUPER blitzed off of this Game of Thrones whiskey that a friend brought over. We got trashed and had a blast watching the show, but I'm having trouble remembering all of it, lol.


----------



## RapShepard

Sir Linko said:


> I think it was their weakest show, I also think that the distance between this and every other PPV outside of DON isn't nearly as wide as some people believe right now
> 
> This was AEW's first PPV with an actual chance to build to it. The other PPV's had very little build but let's face it, it was a bunch of great matches with their best talent to sell the wrestling product.
> 
> Now you give people 6 weeks of television and another PPV and now you see how people react when they're invested.
> 
> I've said this once I'll say this again. The biggest difference between Hangman Page vs Pac and Cody vs Jericho is the build up to it. I was emotionally invested in Cody vs Jericho while with Hangman / PAC I wasn't as invested into.
> 
> AEW needs better undercard building. The two matches that tore the house down are the two with the most build. Now that they'll have more time for their next PPV maybe we get a better lowercard build. It's just unfortunate it hasn't been great thus far.


Yes they definitely need to do better with undercard build. Because right now the undercards on all shows are getting the most bare bones of builds. If they'd cut some more TV match time they'd have more time for other promos. They also have to share the wealth, obviously the main eventers definitely deserve the most build. But you also got to give your undercards some time to tell their stories. They need to figure out how to get the good story building stuff they do on YouTube on to TNT.


----------



## Sir Linko

RapShepard said:


> Yes they definitely need to do better with undercard build. Because right now the undercards on all shows are getting the most bare bones of builds. If they'd cut some more TV match time they'd have more time for other promos. They also have to share the wealth, obviously the main eventers definitely deserve the most build. But you also got to give your undercards some time to tell their stories. They need to figure out how to get the good story building stuff they do on YouTube on to TNT.


Agree'd. I still enjoyed the fuck out of this show, I have my gripes, but one thing they did was make me want to watch Dynamite even more. 

I do have hope that now with more time before the next PPV they can start building those undercard storylines.


----------



## RapShepard

Sir Linko said:


> Agree'd. I still enjoyed the fuck out of this show, I have my gripes, but one thing they did was make me want to watch Dynamite even more.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have hope that now with more time before the next PPV they can start building those undercard storylines.


Good show the middle lost me until the last few minutes of the women's match as the pinning combinations were sick despite me not liking either of them lol.


----------



## Sir Linko

Also what was the point of Darby Allin being shown at the event? At first I thought maybe he interferes with Cody's match but he was shown once and forgotten about later? I just don't know the point of that unless he legit just wanted to watch


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> Good show the middle lost me until the last few minutes of the women's match as the pinning combinations were sick despite me not liking either of them lol.


The Riho vs Sakura match would have been so much better if they did just 1 video package about them.


Wrestling-wise the match was really good.


----------



## Jedah

The only thing I really didn't like about this show as having Rock N' Roll Express get one over on PnP after their victory, snuffing a lot of the heat out of it. We shit on WWE all the time for old timers making the current stars feel like losers. PnP have the benefit of being with Jericho so that will rub off soon, but it was still a stupid and unnecessary thing to do.


----------



## rbl85

So apparently the people at the arena thought that the crowd was really loud.

Tony also said that it was really loud from where he was and the crowd not being loud on TV might come from the mics.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> The Riho vs Sakura match would have been so much better if they did just 1 video package about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestling-wise the match was really good.


Agree it would've been overall better with a video package. I shouldn't have to find out via forum that Sakura trained her. Definitely should've secured footage of them over the years. Hell maybe even had Riho been the one to challenge Sakura because she wanted to show her teacher how far she's came.


----------



## Sir Linko

rbl85 said:


> The Riho vs Sakura match would have been so much better if they did just 1 video package about them.
> 
> 
> Wrestling-wise the match was really good.


They did show a video package before the match, which was sweet, I wanted more of that though. That match was really good, the story would have made it a thousand times better.

Also...

https://twitter.com/Perfec10n/status/1193392591431180289

(Hope I'm doing this right) But the fuck!? Shawn Spears just pulled me right back in with this. He needs to show this type of "personality" in AEW man. If he delivers this correctly he could be a solid heel


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> Agree it would've been overall better with a video package. I shouldn't have to find out via forum that Sakura trained her. Definitely should've secured footage of them over the years. Hell maybe even had Riho been the one to challenge Sakura because she wanted to show her teacher how far she's came.


They had a video package just before the match.

For me this video package should have been shown on Dynamite.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> They had a video package just before the match.
> 
> 
> 
> For me this video package should have been shown on Dynamite.


Missed it then, thanks on the correction. Still think some more build could've been done though even if the match wasn't for me regardless.


----------



## RiverFenix

Also dropped the Bea Priestly rebuttal promo too late.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I thought this PPV was fantastic but I do agree with most that it was the weakest. Baltimore was a bad crowd and probably the worst so far, Charleston was a close second imo. 

Britt v Bea - Britt is so green but she was better. You can tell some of Bea strikes were soft and was trying not to hit her too hard. It's good because she legit fucked her up twice before but it still kinda ruined the match a bit for me. Honestly didn't care who won. I'm very curious about the Brandi/Kong pairing and where they are going with that. Plus Kong looked like she's lost some weight so that's good.

Bucks v LAX - Enjoyable and the right team one. I liked the selling on Nicks leg and that he kept selling it later in the night too. The mind games with R&R Express were good too and even though it was ridiculous with the Destroyer, it was still fun. Ortiz is one of the funniest guys, I loved the thriller hands and his super kick standing floppy fish sell too.

Pac v Hangman - Started slow but picked up as it went along. The brainbuster on the chair was a good spot. I thought for sure that Page was going down like Kenny did but that back and forth after that was great. Kinda wished that Pac had won because I would have liked a Hangman heel turn but they put it off for now. Pac is an insane athlete and Hangman is a future main event star.

Janela v Spears - Weakest of the night. It should have been on the pre-show if anything but would probably be better as a Dynamite match or even just on Dark. I want Spears to be better. He's got a great look, a great theme, a great gimmick but he is so boring. I can see them putting a mid-card belt on him eventually but right now, no. Every time I watch a Janella match I legit get worried because he sells so well. As weird as it is to say Janella is over enough that he can take the loss and Spears can get the dirty win with Tully's help like he should every match.

SCU v Lucha Bros v Private Party - I was not a fan of SCU winning the belts in the first place. Those belts should belong to the Lucha Bros and Scorpio should be on his way to a solid mid-card singles career. I don't think they are going to do it but they need the Freebird Rule so Daniels can take the belt and Sky can be free to be a singles wrestler. Obviously SCU wasn't losing since they just got the belts but the Bros should have won. PP were only here to take the pin. It was a good match though.

Riho v Emi Sakura - No way they take the title from Riho this early and it wouldn't go to Sakura anyway. However I was still nervous while I was watching. It was a solid match, these girls hit hard. I do wish this wasn't put together last min but now that the tag tournament is over I expect a larger spotlight on this division. Shida is here now plus Swole, Shanna and Hayter are great additions to the roster. 

Cody v Jericho - what a match man. Loved the entrances and the extra long introductions. The amount of storytelling in the match was fantastic. This really felt like a big match and was presented as much. No way that was a blade job. The look of it was the same as a fighter gets when he takes good punch to the face, torn and not cut, plus it was deep. That will scar. I think that he was going to blade and probably at that spot but he ended up busting himself open for real. I enjoyed the Jericho/Malenko call back to like '96 and Cody's mom slapping Jericho twice I believe. Once Hager was ejected you knew the fuckery was going to happen but I was afraid when he hit the CrossRhodes, thought it was over. I did not expect MJF would throw in the towel and I really didn't expect the full turn so soon. I though that was going to go on a bit longer. MJF getting water thrown on him was great though.

Moxley v Omega - This was brutal and great all in one. Never watch ECW or CZW so seeing some of these things for the first time was cool. The mouse trap board and the "glass" were cool. The barbwire thing at the end was insane but when they got out and didn't have any cuts I felt better. Omega sweeping across Mox's back was legit. I knew they were going to pull up the mat and use the wood because it was so effective in the Ciampa/Gargano match. This match had me on the edge of my seat but so did the last two matches as well.

Only complaints were the Janela/Spears match should have been on the preshow, Sakura's gimmick is cringy and MJF turning too soon. Oh and what's up with people complaining about pulling up the mat. Do you really think people don't know there is padding? It is literally called a mat, of course there is a mat under there.

All in all, another fantastic PPV. B-more should probably be off the list for future PPVs though and maybe even shows in general. Crowds make shows. A sub-par show could be way better with a hot crowd as well as a hot show be dragged down by a shit crowd. This was the latter for me.


----------



## rbl85

Apparently the crowd was loud but the mics might have been the problem


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

RapShepard said:


> Missed it then, thanks on the correction. Still think some more build could've been done though even if the match wasn't for me regardless.


They had also been pushing that it was a student vs teacher thing every time those two were in the ring together, even previous tag matches. It’s been mentioned several times before last night. The video package they showed last night could definitely have been shown at least a week earlier, though, maybe in shortened form, just to better drive home their history sooner.


----------



## looper007

Reggie Dunlop said:


> They had also been pushing that it was a student vs teacher thing every time those two were in the ring together, even previous tag matches. It’s been mentioned several times before last night. The video package they showed last night could definitely have been shown at least a week earlier, though, maybe in shortened form, just to better drive home their history sooner.


For the little amount of vignette's and promo's they got, I thought they went out there and had a great match. Meltzer on his review of Full Gear said he loved it and I thought it was the third best match on the card after the two main events, they were going at some pace in the last five minutes. Didn't disappoint. I knew Rap wouldn't like it but again a bit like expecting Meltzer to hate the main event, and he did lol.

One of the sweetest moments I thought came from last night, when Emi Sakura was in tears before the match started as it was clear it just really hit her how far she's come and she's getting to wrestle with her student. Must of been a amazing moment.


----------



## Intimidator3

Solid ppv. Any time the main event can actually deliver and live up to the hype gives it a positive. And for both of the main events to deliver after those build ups is impressive. Cody/Jericho and Mox/Omega both knocked it out the park.
Bucks vs PnP was great. Maybe the most toned down I’ve seen the Bucks, I liked it.
Hangman vs Pac was great.
Spears vs Janela. Only letdown match for me even though I liked Tully at the end.
Tag title match was good. Maybe not great like I hoped for but still a solid fun match.
Riho vs Sakura was good. One of the better women’s matches so far.

All in all I thought it was good. Solid undercard capped off by two hyped up matches that actually lived up to expectations. I’ll take that all day.


----------



## RapShepard

Reggie Dunlop said:


> They had also been pushing that it was a student vs teacher thing every time those two were in the ring together, even previous tag matches. It’s been mentioned several times before last night. The video package they showed last night could definitely have been shown at least a week earlier, though, maybe in shortened form, just to better drive home their history sooner.


Then I missed that I zone out on Riho matches so that's me being wrong then. I remember learning that on here. They could've made it more grand. But the crowd seemed to love it so it all works out.


----------



## 304418

Review:

The FITE tv stream worked fine for once for an AEW PPV, and I'm happy about that.

Buy In match was decent and it was an acceptable resolution to the Baker-Priestly feud. Didn’t expect the feud to be confined to strictly the Buy In, but not complaining, just noticed that its different.

A pro wrestling company realizes its 2019 and uses a song from the rap & hip hop genre as its intro theme instead of a grungey alternative rock theme, which fits in really well. Never thought I'd see the day.

Great opening match, and Canadian Destroyer by Ricky Morton.

Hangman Page finally showing signs of being a big star during his entrance. First time I actually felt that he was and didn’t just think it was possible that he could become one.

I’ve never shown enough appreciation of AEW allowing for piledrivers. The spike piledriver in the Spears-Janela match looked good, and was done safely too.

Thank you for the subtitles AEW in the Riho-Sakura video package. NJPW just doesn’t seem to get that even though I’ve been requesting this in their PPV video packages for years while watching live if they want to get over in America. So AEW's efforts here are much appreciated.

Very much appreciate the stats given in the Riho-Sakura match. They give some much needed context to a match that hasn’t received much build at all.

Surprised they turned MJF as soon as they did. Although an interesting callback with the towel, considering Cody’s history with Omega.

What a match Moxley and Omega had. Really left everything in the ring last night.

Best PPV I've ever seen since DoN, and may have been even better than that show.


----------



## rbl85

I never had any problem with fitetv, guess i'm lucky.


----------



## grecefar

I enjoyed the show but I think it was a mistake leave moxley vs omega as the main event, the title always has to be the main event. Mjf turn I think it was too soon. And that moxley vs omega match was pretty brutal, I'm sure there are worse and I saw that they were careful with the face shots since it wasn't bloody like cody vs dustin but still a great match and happy for moxley win.


----------



## rbl85

grecefar said:


> I enjoyed the show but I think it was a mistake leave moxley vs omega as the main event, the title always has to be the main event. Mjf turn I think it was too soon. And that moxley vs omega match was pretty brutal, I'm sure there are worse and I saw that they were careful with the face shots since it wasn't bloody like cody vs dustin but still a great match and happy for moxley win.


The Cody vs Jericho match would have never been this great if Mox vs Omega happened before.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Great PPV - 9/10 for me. Crowd was quiet in spots though.

Bucks v PnP - 4/5 - loved this. Coming in I thought PnP will just be ‘The Usos’ - wannabee gangstas. But I am a fan now. They are highly entertaining + I dig the Bucks

Hangman v Pac - 4/5 - slow start, but intentional build. Really heated up in the middle and end. Mixture of old school and new school

Spears v Janela - 2/5 - filler match meant to cool the crowd down. Did its job, liked the ending. Rest was just there

Tag Team Champs - 3/5 - the only match that disappointed me. Was sloppy at times and I expected more. I love all these guys, but I wasn’t a fan.

Riho v Sakura - 5/5 - leagues better than any other women’s match we’ve had so far and I am a fan of both. Sakura is so good its not even funny

Cody v Jericho - 5/5 - old school smoke and mirrors big fight feel fuckery - loved every minute of it. Loved the end, loved the turn

Omega v Mox - 4/5 - not a fan of hardcore in general, but these 2 brought it. Lull in the middle lost them 1 star. But all in all, great match

MOTN - Cody v Jericho

Just a great PPV


----------



## virus21

rbl85 said:


> The Cody vs Jericho match would have never been this great if Mox vs Omega happened before.


Exactly. To use an example, WM 25 I think it was, had Triple H vs Orton for the title last....right after the much bigger and exciting Undertaker vs HBK match. The crowd was exhausted by the time the title match happened. Didn't help that Taker vs Michaels was arguably a much bigger match.


----------



## MEMS

Very disappointing to see the company resort to idiotic backyard hardcore garbage for two of their top guys. I thought this was going to be a wrestling company.


----------



## rbl85

MEMS said:


> Very disappointing to see the company resort to idiotic backyard hardcore garbage for two of their top guys. I thought this was going to be a wrestling company.


Poor thing….

You had 7 matches, 6 were pure wrestling.

Even the Bucks had match with less crazy moves than they are use to do


----------



## 341714

KennyOmegaa said:


> I know lots of stuff they did was relatively safe but that's the magic of wrestling. Make the fake look real-er
> 
> No way to fake the multiple headshots to each other, their backs bleeding, icepick to the forehead (esp to a guy who was just recently cleared from a dangerous infection), the spots on the wood (CTE city). Lots of things they did was also dangerous. Esp for two guys they're counting on to be their big stars. Not that I'm complaining, it's two crazy mfers doing what they do. Working everybody. But let's not pretend EVERYTHING they did was 100% safe


Im not a pretender but thst was easily not close to the freakiest hardcore matches ive seen. Mox/janwlla was worse imo.


----------



## RiverFenix

What would have caused Britt vs Bea to go on the pre-show? Bea needing to be back in Japan and needing to get an earlier flight? Obviously Spears vs Janela would have been meant for the buy-in otherwise. Or was it a case of one of the competitors - in this case Bea - wanting a longer match if she was going to job? Given the match length and Kong angle afterwards it had to have been longer than Janela vs Spears.


----------



## 341714

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What would have caused Britt vs Bea to go on the pre-show? Bea needing to be back in Japan and needing to get an earlier flight? Obviously Spears vs Janela would have been meant for the buy-in otherwise. Or was it a case of one of the competitors - in this case Bea - wanting a longer match if she was going to job? Given the match length and Kong angle afterwards it had to have been longer than Janela vs Spears.


Britt is terrible. Why even question it? That was a perfect preshow match.
Spears vs Janella shouldbt have even been on the show at all.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MaryChristine said:


> Britt is terrible. Why even question it? That was a perfect preshow match.
> Spears vs Janella shouldbt have even been on the show at all.


I wasn’t going to say anything, because a lot of people seem to have enjoyed Britt vs Bea, but I thought she was terrible, too. I thought she had been showing signs of improvement before this, and I’m willing to give anybody the benefit of the doubt, but I generally hated that match last night. Britt has zero charisma in the ring. She knows how to execute a bunch of moves, but she doesn’t know how to sell them. She just does them, with no flash or flair. There’s no emotion in anything she does beyond the mean girl face when she gets mad. Big whoop. And that’s why she was on the preshow. It wasn’t even a good preshow match — I thought it was just overall awful. Maybe good for DARK ... maybe. I’d much rather have seen another Darby Allin vs Jimmy Havoc train wreck. At some point they need to cut their losses with Britt.


----------



## rbl85

Britt wrestled with the flu last night so she did pretty well.


----------



## ceeder

rbl85 said:


> Britt wrestled with the flu last night so she did pretty well.


I’m getting really tired of these excuses for Britt Baker shitting the bed in each and every match she has had so far. 

At DoN or whatever, she got hit in the head and was “groggy” the rest of the match. On one of the Dynamite shows, she had a flight delay and only ran through the match once before going live. Last night she had the flu. 

Woe is fucking me. 

She’s dreadful.


----------



## rbl85

ceeder said:


> I’m getting really tired of these excuses for Britt Baker shitting the bed in each and every match she has had so far.
> 
> At DoN or whatever, she got hit in the head and was “groggy” the rest of the match. On one of the Dynamite shows, she had a flight delay and only ran through the match once before going live. Last night she had the flu.
> 
> Woe is fucking me.
> 
> She’s dreadful.



Try to wrestle or even do anything with a concussion.

Having a concussion is more than being "groggy".....


----------



## ceeder

rbl85 said:


> Try to wrestle or even do anything with a concussion.
> 
> Having a concussion is more than being "groggy".....


Right. The villagers will run to the boy the first time. 

Arrived late and didn’t know the script? Alright, let’s go see if there really is a wolf. 

Had the flu and worked at a turtle’s pace with zero emotion? Fuck, I hope that wolf eats the boy alive.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Speaking of Britt Baker































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85

ceeder said:


> Right. The villagers will run to the boy the first time.
> 
> Arrived late and didn’t know the script? Alright, let’s go see if there really is a wolf.
> 
> Had the flu and worked at a turtle’s pace with zero emotion? Fuck, I hope that wolf eats the boy alive.


I'm sorry but with my limitations in english i don't think i understand.


----------



## MEMS

rbl85 said:


> Poor thing….
> 
> You had 7 matches, 6 were pure wrestling.
> 
> Even the Bucks had match with less crazy moves than they are use to do


It was the main event ffs


----------



## RiverFenix

And even mentioning the flu just kayfabe made Bea look even worse for losing. Why even mention it if she was going over? It's bad enough that harping about her being a practicing dentist means she's a part time wrestler who is beating women who train/wrestle full time. 

Bea was defeated by a part time wrestler with the flu.


----------



## 341714

Does anybody think britt baker is a good wrestler?


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And even mentioning the flu just kayfabe made Bea look even worse for losing. Why even mention it if she was going over? It's bad enough that harping about her being a practicing dentist means she's a part time wrestler who is beating women who train/wrestle full time.
> 
> Bea was defeated by a part time wrestler with the flu.


They didn't mention it during the show.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MaryChristine said:


> Does anybody think britt baker is a good wrestler?


I think she’s _ok_ ... she has potential and shows brief flashes of signs that she might have what it takes. But she still needs a lot of coaching, and she’s a long way from ready for tv.


----------



## TD Stinger

rbl85 said:


> They didn't mention it during the show.


The flu thing? Taz talked about it during the Britt vs. Bea match.


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> The flu thing? Taz talked about it during the Britt vs. Bea match.


Ah well it might be possible….i didn't put the sound on >


----------



## Lethal Evans

Not a fan of Britt.

She doesn't care about the industry, she only cares about being the face of AEW womens division. She's shit in the ring and her excuses for why she constantly under performs are really wearing thin.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I’ll come back and read all of this at a later date, but I just want to say one thing. I had 5 friends over last night that are either lapsed fans or dismissed wrestling altogether. After that PPV, every single one of them said they’d watch the next show and were fucking interested again (or for the first time). For once, I wasn’t embarrassed to show a professional wrestling show to people. Keep it up, AEW.


----------



## RiverFenix

How would Britt even really improve - does she train somewhere during the week? AEW doesn't have a developmental school, and not wrestling house shows she can't even get consistent ring time to work on things.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> If you wonder why people in this section might shit on your opinion, this is probably why.


Like I care? Lol. I get a bunch of likes and green rep from posts here too. So. Okay.


----------



## virus21

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’ll come back and read all of this at a later date, but I just want to say one thing. I had 5 friends over last night that are either lapsed fans or dismissed wrestling altogether. After that PPV, every single one of them said they’d watch the next show and were fucking interested again (or for the first time). For once, I wasn’t embarrassed to show a professional wrestling show to people. Keep it up, AEW.


Given the state of WWE, I can see that.


----------



## MC

Ortiz & Santana vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
This was a perfectly fine match to kick off the show. Bucks hot the crowd up regardless of what they do. The start was a bit awkward with the match kind of getting a bit meta with the “this is the rules” spots. Just came off as weird to me. The body of the match was good though. Loved the transition to PnP working on Nick’s foot with him kicking the ring post. Nick’s selling was generally good. The closing stretch was decent as well. A nice opener to kick off the show. 

The post match angle with the Rock & Roll Express while a great moment in a vacuum, didn’t fit with PnP just winning against the Bucks, the most popular team in the company. It totally takes away their heat and makes them look way worse than they would have without it. If you need that spot, have them beat up Sammy. That’s what he is there for. 

Hangman Page vs. PAC
Mega disappointing considering their Dynamite match was very good. Page really didn’t come off well in this match. The crowd didn’t seem into him at all. Sure, when he was going some off his cool offence, he got a response but when it came down to PAC working over Page in his usual methodical pace, there was nothing for him. This is where someone who is sympathetic works best, and Page isn’t that guy at all. So there were large portions of the match where the match got little reaction from the crowd. PAC worked hard. I liked his heel work, his facial expressions were good and I like how he wrestles but there isn’t much he can do when Page just isn’t good. Their other match was much better because Page showed so much aggression that he could work off that, this wasn’t that. Page showed a little for the finish but for the most part, Hangman Page was the empty cowboy he always seems to be in the match and it hurt what they were going for. 

Joey Janela vs. Shawn Spears (w/Tully Blanchard)
This had way more decent things than I expected. The slam on the outside looked great and Spears following it up by going for the back the entire match was great continuity. Spears tieing up Janela’s hair on the tag rope was a cool spot as well. Janela took some nasty bumps where he landed on the back as well. Janela’s selling was a let down though. Maybe could’ve been more suited to a TV match though. And a way shorter run time. 

AEW World Tag Team Title Three Way Match: SCU (Frankie Kazarian & Scorpio Sky) (c) vs. The Lucha Brothers (Pentagon Jr. & Rey Fenix) vs. The Private Party (Isiah Kassidy & Marq Quen)
Not a good match. Shockingly boring and uncompelling given the match style. A ton of the spots were done in an unfulfilling way. Fenix had a few awesome dives but very brief highlights in this, sadly. 

AEW Women's World Title Match: Riho (c) vs. Emi Sakura
This came off a typical “Master vs Mentor” match with the master (Emi Sakura) controlling the match and giving one final lesson to her student. And it was good. Emi Sakura did some great work on top. Her chain wrestling was really good, the Romero Specials especially. And she incorporated the Freddie Mercury gimmick into the match well. Even doing the live aid vocal calls. But Riho, while a good person that Emi Sakura can work her stuff around, just seemed along for the ride. Like a tool used for Sakura to base her spots off, which is fine but she is champion. If Riho offered a little more offensively, this would’ve felt more complete. Oh well. I liked the match regardless.

AEW World Title Match: Chris Jericho (c) vs. Cody
It was better than expected but it still fell short from being a good match imo. There was a ton going for it. A hot crowd, Cody getting cut open early on. But they didn’t follow up on it at all. Cody gets cut open and Jericho works his usual pace. Goes for the cut once and never goes back to it. It’s just his usual uncompelling routine which doesn’t interest me at all. Cody is fine, I don’t hate Cody but I never really connect with him either so that definitely took something away. One part of the match that I hated was Jericho hitting Cody with a title belt and not going for the cover immediately. Like, WTF? Instead of going for the cover that would’ve gotten him the pin, he plays dead for a second. Why? From that point, the match lost me. Then they went through a typical WWE closing stretch, sadly, with a few nearfalls that didn't buy me, Jericho and ref pushes each other for a cheap pop and out of nowhere finish. I preferred the heel turn by MJF after the match. 

Lights Out Match: Jon Moxley vs. Kenny Omega
As an avid watcher of deathmatches, it was very tame to me but I don't think it can be held against them because quite simply, this was enough for the audience and the spots themselves were very enjoyable regardless. Really should've been shorter because there was just long pauses in-between the big spots of the match where it was flat out awkward but there was tons of good stuff in the match. Just a little more tightening up and this could’ve been a MOTYC. The glass stuff was great, the only thing that made me cringe. The barbed wire spot was cool as well, although it was preceded by Elite drama so naturally I didn’t like it. Tight match overall.

Good show overall but it could've been better.


----------



## KingofKings1524

RainmakerV2 said:


> Their main event scene is good, the womens and tag divisions stink. Not breaking news.


The tag division “stinks”? That might be legitimately the stupidest fucking thing I’ve read on this website in years. And that’s saying something.


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How would Britt even really improve - does she train somewhere during the week? AEW doesn't have a developmental school, and not wrestling house shows she can't even get consistent ring time to work on things.


AEW signed some boxer to a developmental deal, so I think they do have some sort of training set up.


----------



## RiverFenix

Tag division is overrated - to what degree would depend on how you see The Young Bucks. 

It needs a lot more character development, like the rest of the undercard really. 

Also I would like to see some non-flippy shit, high spot spamming grinders like The Revival, KOR/Fish, Burch/Lorcan types and some teams with size.


----------



## 341714

They are doing character development through video packages like the ENTIRE first 30 mins of the preshow... it takes time to build characters. They are finding their way and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tag division is overrated - to what degree would depend on how you see The Young Bucks.
> 
> It needs a lot more character development, like the rest of the undercard really.
> 
> Also I would like to see some non-flippy shit, high spot spamming grinders like The Revival, KOR/Fish, Burch/Lorcan types and some teams with size.


I think they have great tag teams in place but I do agree about character development. The Dark Order are kind of grinders but their act has turned a lot of people off of them I think. I think The Revival is a foregone conclusion. AFAIK, WWE offered them a big contract and they have not accepted it.

I actually think the tag tournament sort of hurt the division because almost all the time on it had to be spent having matches.


----------



## rbl85

It take a lot of time to build character.


----------



## Taroostyles

Tag division is excellent, literally the deepest in all of wrestling and it's not even close. 

They just need to get the women in order and introduce a midcard title.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

yooooooooooo. i legit regret making my previous post

this PPV was fire. from start to finish. im immediately hooked again. MJF turn was perfect and did someone actually throw a drink at him or was it a plant


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I really enjoyed the Mox vs Omega match. It saved the show for me. Really creative and fun bumps.

Was disappointed in the Bucks vs PnP match because it was my favorite on paper but it ended on an off note. Ricky damn near killed himself.

Page and PAC did incredibly, I'm just tired of that match. I can't believe they're doing it again on Wednesday. Enough. 

Joey and Spears was a WWE quality match. I didn't like it except for the Brainbusters spot. I can't defend Spears anymore. His matches have been boring in AEW and I just wait for them to be over now. 

Tag title match suffered from the same as PAC and Hangman. Same guys against each other.

Jericho Cody was whatever. Cody getting color the hard way was cool. But Jericho did very little to impress. I think they were protecting him for the Dome Show. Why have judges to not use them? Especially the GREAT FUCKING MUTA. He just had a badass match in Noah against Marufuji. He should've been in a match.

3.6/5 for this show.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I'll never understand how people are coming to these oddly specific scores, 3.6/5, some other dude gave it a 66/100 or something, lmao like how do you even quantify ratings like that.


----------



## sweepdaleg

Thought it was a great show. Only thing I was disappointed in is we didn't get any surprise appearances. I was hoping for Scurll to show up.


----------



## Necrolust

I enjoyed it, AEW have set the bar high and this show delivered like the other PPV’s have, but not in a spectacular way. I had hoped for a surprise but they just delivered a good solid show all the way through.

The sadist in me had hoped for more blood, really thought we’d see Cody wearing the crimson mask and it would’ve made MJF’s decision more credible. Mox and Kenny was good, thought it would’ve been more bloody, plenty brutal though!


----------



## RiverFenix

Is The Super Bad Squad just Sabian and Ford or was Evans and Angelico announced as part in the interview segment? 

Was that interview juxtaposed with Janela hinting at a feud between the two? Especially given the "Why be bad when you can be Super Bad" line by Penelope Ford? Seems like they could be looking to play off the real life relationships here - Ford was dating Janela and was "The Bad Girl" to his "Bad Boy" monicker before they broke up and she's now with Sabian IRL. 

If Evans and Angelico are part of the squad - who does Janela get as back-up eventually? Janela comes off as the cool kid in high school who sorta peaked in high school and still lives in that headspace - not in a bad way, almost sadly endearing. 

If he's basically friendless and being bullied about by the three + Penny, clowned for him being dumped for Sabian and all that crassness I could see writing Brandon Cutler and Sonny Kiss as stepping up to support and back-up Joey, both sharing their stories of being bullied in the past. 

Wouldn't be terrible for a lower card program/storyline. Gives something for Sabian, Angelico, Evans, Janela, Kiss, Cutler to do.


----------



## rbl85

sweepdaleg said:


> Thought it was a great show. Only thing I was disappointed in is we didn't get any surprise appearances. I was hoping for Scurll to show up.


It was said a lot of times that he's not a free agent.


----------



## Tilon

Darkest Lariat said:


> Why have judges to not use them?


So that when judges actually matter in a future storyline, it won't be blindingly obvious because they've had judges for all the previous title matches too.

AEW has been particularly good about being unpredictable, and laying out Chekhov's Guns that don't go as you expect.


----------



## sweepdaleg

rbl85 said:


> It was said a lot of times that he's not a free agent.


Several places reported his contract is up in November.


----------



## rbl85

sweepdaleg said:


> Several places reported his contract is up in November.


Late november


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah word is his contract expires the last day of November


----------



## RiverFenix

sweepdaleg said:


> Several places reported his contract is up in November.


Nobody knows for sure. Probably some time soon though, but he's still a title holder in ROH so that will be a tip off when he's finally done.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I'll never understand how people are coming to these oddly specific scores, 3.6/5, some other dude gave it a 66/100 or something, lmao like how do you even quantify ratings like that.


It was supposed to be 3.5 but it corrected to 6 and I didn't give a shit enough to fix it. That's how.


----------



## Thebronxgirl

Darby was in the audience to watch cody and jericho match right?


----------



## DesoloutionRow

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I'll never understand how people are coming to these oddly specific scores, 3.6/5, some other dude gave it a 66/100 or something


From the arse.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

:kobelol

LOL no wonder this forum is shit. The gimmick posters from all sides have co-opted this site. At this point, I'm ready for the rebrand so the death of WF can be final. Holy shit. Thank got for CHAD Discord.

Anyways, some Full Gear thoughts:

- PnP/Bucks ruled. A very good opener. Bucks needed the win but I love the former LAX so it's not a true loss. Give me more.

- A good match between Page and PAC. It started slow and took a while for the crowd to invest but they picked it up very well and PAC is a stellar heel. One of Page's best in AEW. 

- Spears/Janela was okay but dull. Spears needed the win. Couldn't have him lose again and make him completely worthless. Janela can be over while affording a loss. That Kip/Janela feud is gonna be wild. If you know, you know.

- Yeah, I'm going to have to agree here. That triple threat tag match was very disappointing. Fenix did his damndest to save it and was great as always. But yeah, that was...not good. Just a mangled mess with no heat or rhythm.

- Luckily, Riho/Sakura brought this show back on track. Bless them. Riho/Sakura ruled something fierce. Brought the show back from two meh matches beforehand. Riho is a great Women's champion so far. Keep that belt on her. Sakura was very good as always.

- As for the title match, that was really good from Jericho and Cody. Jericho showed why he is a living legend and Cody continues to be a perennial baby face of this era. The story and crowd were on point here. The MJF turn, while early for my tastes, still made tons of sense in the grand scheme of this story. MJF is now the biggest heel behind Jericho.

- HOLY FUCK, that last match. For that kind of match, that RULED! Moxley/Omega over-delivered. Fuck the contrarians and boomers. This was a great and violent brawl. Not to the level of BJW/early CZW but for a mainstream audience on a national promotion like AEW? Yeah, this was top tier stuff. That may be my match of the night. Sick shit, man.

Overall, I thought Full Gear delivered. Those last two matches and the opener delivered big time. Riho/Emi and PAC/Page were really good, too. You had the Spears lull and shockingly disappointing Tag Title match but everything else, including the MJF turn, made it a good show! To the usual suspects who are just here to simply hate and concern troll, turn off AEW and move onto NWA, IMPACT, or something else. This clearly isn't for you and trying to be reactive about it makes it obvious of your true intentions.


----------



## kuja killer

did you guys notice this sign ?? "fuck wwe" 
seriously made me laugh out loud. 

And i truly loved every second of the moxley match. I'm very happy mox won.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

LIL' WINNING FOOT said:


> :kobelol
> 
> LOL no wonder this forum is shit. The gimmick posters from all sides have co-opted this site. At this point, I'm ready for the rebrand so the death of WF can be final. Holy shit. Thank got for CHAD Discord.
> 
> Anyways, some Full Gear thoughts:
> 
> - PnP/Bucks ruled. A very good opener. Bucks needed the win but I love the former LAX so it's not a true loss. Give me more.
> 
> - A good match between Page and PAC. It started slow and took a while for the crowd to invest but they picked it up very well and PAC is a stellar heel. One of Page's best in AEW.
> 
> - Spears/Janela was okay but dull. Spears needed the win. Couldn't have him lose again and make him completely worthless. Janela can be over while affording a loss. That Kip/Janela feud is gonna be wild. If you know, you know.
> 
> - Yeah, I'm going to have to agree here. That triple threat tag match was very disappointing. Fenix did his damndest to save it and was great as always. But yeah, that was...not good. Just a mangled mess with no heat or rhythm.
> 
> - Luckily, Riho/Sakura brought this show back on track. Bless them. Riho/Sakura ruled something fierce. Brought the show back from two meh matches beforehand. Riho is a great Women's champion so far. Keep that belt on her. Sakura was very good as always.
> 
> - As for the title match, that was really good from Jericho and Cody. Jericho showed why he is a living legend and Cody continues to be a perennial baby face of this era. The story and crowd were on point here. The MJF turn, while early for my tastes, still made tons of sense in the grand scheme of this story. MJF is now the biggest heel behind Jericho.
> 
> - HOLY FUCK, that last match. For that kind of match, that RULED! Moxley/Omega over-delivered. Fuck the contrarians and boomers. This was a great and violent brawl. Not to the level of BJW/early CZW but for a mainstream audience on a national promotion like AEW? Yeah, this was top tier stuff. That may be my match of the night. Sick shit, man.
> 
> Overall, I thought Full Gear delivered. Those last two matches and the opener delivered big time. Riho/Emi and PAC/Page were really good, too. You had the Spears lull and shockingly disappointing Tag Title match but everything else, including the MJF turn, made it a good show! To the usual suspects who are just here to simply hate and concern troll, turn off AEW and move onto NWA, IMPACT, or something else. This clearly isn't for you and trying to be reactive about it makes it obvious of your true intentions.


Ignore list is your friend, bro. Helps me keep what precious little is left of my sanity. 

Agreed with most of this. I wasn’t knocked silly by the opening tag match — it was a lot slower than I expected from these two teams, but I totally get why it went that way and the story it was telling. Had no problem with LAX going over here. All I’ll add is that Ricky Morton is still nuts for an old fart. 

Women’s title match also started slow, and they seemed to be a little out-of-sync early on. But they got it together, and that ending sequence was pretty spectacular. 

All the rest I’m completely on board with you.


----------



## Chelsea

Chris Jericho = Bob Backlund
Cody = Bret Hart
MJF = Owen Hart
AEW Full Gear = Survivor Series 1994

The main event was cool and it had some insane spots. I'm glad that Moxley won.


----------



## DJ Punk

My freaking lord that Moxley vs Omega match was even crazier than I anticipated. God, I love AEW.


----------



## Corey

Damn good PPV and a GREAT fucking weekend


----------



## Donnie

Corey said:


> Damn good PPV and a GREAT fucking weekend


I KNEW you were Joey Janela :wow All makes sense now. 

I give the show 6.5 bottles of the BUBBLY.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193409315371200514
That ref jump might be the best part.


----------



## thisissting

MaryChristine said:


> Does anybody think britt baker is a good wrestler?


No but I bet she is a great dentist.


----------



## 341714

thisissting said:


> No but I bet she is a great dentist.


A better dentist than a wrestler... I believe it.


----------



## Geeee

LIL' WINNING FOOT said:


> :kobelol
> 
> LOL no wonder this forum is shit. The gimmick posters from all sides have co-opted this site. At this point, I'm ready for the rebrand so the death of WF can be final. Holy shit. Thank got for CHAD Discord.
> 
> Anyways, some Full Gear thoughts:
> 
> - PnP/Bucks ruled. A very good opener. Bucks needed the win but I love the former LAX so it's not a true loss. Give me more.
> 
> - A good match between Page and PAC. It started slow and took a while for the crowd to invest but they picked it up very well and PAC is a stellar heel. One of Page's best in AEW.
> 
> - Spears/Janela was okay but dull. Spears needed the win. Couldn't have him lose again and make him completely worthless. Janela can be over while affording a loss. That Kip/Janela feud is gonna be wild. If you know, you know.
> 
> - Yeah, I'm going to have to agree here. That triple threat tag match was very disappointing. Fenix did his damndest to save it and was great as always. But yeah, that was...not good. Just a mangled mess with no heat or rhythm.
> 
> - Luckily, Riho/Sakura brought this show back on track. Bless them. Riho/Sakura ruled something fierce. Brought the show back from two meh matches beforehand. Riho is a great Women's champion so far. Keep that belt on her. Sakura was very good as always.
> 
> - As for the title match, that was really good from Jericho and Cody. Jericho showed why he is a living legend and Cody continues to be a perennial baby face of this era. The story and crowd were on point here. The MJF turn, while early for my tastes, still made tons of sense in the grand scheme of this story. MJF is now the biggest heel behind Jericho.
> 
> - HOLY FUCK, that last match. For that kind of match, that RULED! Moxley/Omega over-delivered. Fuck the contrarians and boomers. This was a great and violent brawl. Not to the level of BJW/early CZW but for a mainstream audience on a national promotion like AEW? Yeah, this was top tier stuff. That may be my match of the night. Sick shit, man.
> 
> Overall, I thought Full Gear delivered. Those last two matches and the opener delivered big time. Riho/Emi and PAC/Page were really good, too. You had the Spears lull and shockingly disappointing Tag Title match but everything else, including the MJF turn, made it a good show! To the usual suspects who are just here to simply hate and concern troll, turn off AEW and move onto NWA, IMPACT, or something else. This clearly isn't for you and trying to be reactive about it makes it obvious of your true intentions.


Most of the toxic posters have red rep. But they were definitely derailing the PPV thread and some green rep posters were getting baited LOL


----------



## virus21

MaryChristine said:


> A better dentist than a wrestler... I believe it.


She needs a finisher called "Is it safe?"


----------



## Corey

*LIVE THOUGHTS*

- Baker/Bea was a good Buy In match. They had good timing down the stretch and some great false finishes. I was disappointed Bea lost though and then Kong had to make an example out of her first. 

- Opener was great but not AS great as I think it could've been. Ricky Morton's pop was OUTRAGEOUSSS

- PAC/Page got good down the stretch but the stretched the fuck out of it

- Spears/Janela? Meh

- Women's Title match was fine as I guess. 

- Tag Title match was fun because Rey Fenix is the most insane wrestler I've ever seen. Seemed to be cut short though.

- Jericho/Cody was absolutely perfect. I wouldn't change a single thing about it. I was in the building for Almas/Gargano and this match may have actually topped that. So good.

- Omega/Moxley was insane. They had a VERY difficult act to follow and they knocked it out of the park. Brutal as all hell. Loved it.

The way the last two matches went really makes anything else that was a tad supbar obsolete. That double main event was just SO GOD DAMN GOOD. Amazing time.

P.S. AEW really needs to find a way to get more merchandise available to buy at the shows.


----------



## 341714

Geeee said:


> Most of the toxic posters have red rep. But they were definitely derailing the PPV thread and some green rep posters were getting baited LOL


Was I Toxic or Green?


----------



## 341714

virus21 said:


> She needs a finisher called "Is it safe?"


She doesnt need a finisher. Apparently people think shes attractive... she should be a valet. Thats about the level of wrestling talent she has and still shes not even at summer rae level.


----------



## looper007

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How would Britt even really improve - does she train somewhere during the week? AEW doesn't have a developmental school, and not wrestling house shows she can't even get consistent ring time to work on things.


I think the only reason she chose AEW was cause it allowed her to still work as a dentist. It's that far fetched to say her head isn't 100% into wrestling and is that a good thing for someone they want to push as their top women's star, something which isn't working that well. She's been massively overshadowed by Riho, and her matches have come in for heavy criticism. I think it's the only decision so far AEW have their head in the sand over.

I think she should have lost to Bea, clean in the middle and they should have moved her down the card and let her work matches on DARK.


----------



## RiverFenix

She's probably paid more in her day job - with a lot more security as well. You can't half-ass a wrestling career this day in age. She's going to need to make a choice sooner than later. Maybe AEW gave her a time frame to try it out or something. But they don't do themselves or any other women wrestlers any favors pushing the idea that she's a dentist by day and a wrestler in her spare time.


----------



## 341714

Wait... is she REALLY a dentist?? Dont bullshit me.


----------



## Corey

MaryChristine said:


> Wait... is she REALLY a dentist?? Dont bullshit me.


Yes


----------



## looper007

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> She's probably paid more in her day job - with a lot more security as well. You can't half-ass a wrestling career this day in age. She's going to need to make a choice sooner than later. Maybe AEW gave her a time frame to try it out or something. But they don't do themselves or any other women wrestlers any favors pushing the idea that she's a dentist by day and a wrestler in her spare time.


Would you think she's paid more doing dentistry then Wrestling, I be shocked if she is. I think she's making a fair chunk of money with AEW, that's not throwing in Merch money and stuff. I be shocked if she's quiting her Dentist job, as I said probably the only reason she join AEW was that they allowed her to still work her everyday job. She probably only quit once WWE offer her crazy money. 

It's fine to have her in the division, and fair play to her on doing something else with her life. I won't knock that. She's someone as you said needs time on the road, working indies to get better. Working the odd match here and there isn't going to make you better, been a wrestler is a 24/7 job to really get to a top level. For me she shouldn't be getting the push she's getting right now.


----------



## 341714

Corey said:


> Yes


Thats so lame.

Some dude on reddit got a piece of the table. Says barbed wire is real

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir..._night_i_was_given_permission_take_this_home/


----------



## virus21

MaryChristine said:


> Thats so lame.


What, being a dentist?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MaryChristine said:


> Thats so lame.


Pretty sure she got the gig because she’s bumping uglies with Adam Cole, who’s friends with the Bucks. (I have absolutely zero use for Cole too neither.) It’s time for TK to put his foot down on that experiment, at least for the time being.


----------



## 341714

virus21 said:


> What, being a dentist?


Yes. Be a dentist or be a wrestler.


----------



## looper007

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Pretty sure she got the gig because she’s bumping uglies with Adam Cole, who’s friends with the Bucks. (I have absolutely zero use for Cole too neither.) It’s time for TK to put his foot down on that experiment, at least for the time being.


I'm sure cause she's with Cole, she's become good friends with all the Elite and their families and probably Khan too. And she seems like a cool person. I'm sure that's probably one of the reason's they probably haven't stopped the push as they are just waiting for it to click with her and the audience. Khan said in his press conference that he was hands on with the Bea/Britt feud, and maybe a lot of people backstage see something in her. 

I don't see it ending anytime soon. I think maybe a few months in DARK tapings and the odd Dynamite booking for tag matches might be good for her until she finds her feet in the ring.


----------



## Intimidator3

Corey said:


> *LIVE THOUGHTS*
> 
> - Opener was great but not AS great as I think it could've been. Ricky Morton's pop was OUTRAGEOUSSS.


Go look at some RnR Express stuff from like the mid or late 80s. Those dudes were over af.


----------



## Corey

This was the coolest piece of merch they had at the stands by far imo. Spent $15 on it and plan to have it framed. Got Darby to sign it too which is cool as fuck. I would've spent more on merch if they stocked more shirts though. Make Em Say Uhhhh!! :lol Why was that not there!?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191179006827216898


----------



## RBrooks

I've only just realized, that Mox and Omega were HANGING on that barb wire, not laying on it, so it actually was even worse :monkey


----------



## Donnie

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Pretty sure she got the gig because she’s bumping uglies with Adam Cole, who’s friends with the Bucks. (I have absolutely zero use for Cole too neither.) It’s time for TK to put his foot down on that experiment, at least for the time being.


Tonk K was doing the media scum and said he personally booked Brit/Bea's entire feud thus far. This is sadly not ending, and we're going to suffer as a result :mj2 :fuckthis


----------



## Upstart474

The ppv was good but did not like the brutality of the Mox vs Omega match. It was close to a death match and wrestlers need to respect their bodies so they can have long careers. The barb wire was f'n stupid!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Yeah lets get rid of Baker for more 50 year old asian women in mustaches cause that'll relate to a broad audience. Cause workrate.


And you wonder why threads like the one TheDraw created get made. Lol.


----------



## imthegame19

Upstart474 said:


> The ppv was good but did not like the brutality of the Mox vs Omega match. It was close to a death match and wrestlers need to respect their bodies so they can have long careers. The barb wire was f'n stupid!


Not all that stuff was real. It wasn't any more dangerous then a regular wrestling match. In fact Cody is more messed up from his match with Jericho. Then Moxley was after this match. 


Moxley wasn't even bleeding at all on his head or face by end of the match. Omega got minor injury that will keep him out a week after hitting his face on the wood when he did his move from top rope and missed. Other wise he would have been fine too.


Just remember just because something appears more violent and brutal doesn't mean it is. It just shows how convincing Moxley/Omega were in the match that made it feel so brutal.


----------



## 341714

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah lets get rid of Baker for more 50 year old asian women in mustaches cause that'll relate to a broad audience. Cause workrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you wonder why threads like the one TheDraw created get made. Lol.


Literally no one suggested this.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah lets get rid of Baker for more 50 year old asian women in mustaches cause that'll relate to a broad audience. Cause workrate.


Using hyperbole to get a point across is lame as hell. Emi Sakura is not 50, she's in her early 40s, and absolutely no one thinks she should be a top star in the women's division. 

Nonetheless, I like Britt Baker a lot, and think she has a lot of potential, she's sloppy in the ring, but I thought her match with Bea was decent. And her finish is over as hell. She comes across like a star in the video packages they've produce for her, which is more than what I can say about Riho, but Riho is undeniably over with the audience and has done well in the quarter hour segments, so my bias against her aside, I can see why they are pushing her.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MaryChristine said:


> Literally no one suggested this.


Uh. All I see is, "she needs to pick one or the other.." "Tony needs to end this experiment now." Okay, great, and replace her with who? More of Omegas Joshi friends who cant speak the language? Great. Awesome. But they can flip! Yay! Her vignette before the match last night was awesome. She came off extremely likeable and well spoken. But none of you care because you're all workrate marks. And thats why people fear this company won't last 2 years. You all call it getting baited and trolled, I call it common sense. If people wanted to watch STARDOM, they'd go watch it.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Using hyperbole to get a point across is lame as hell. Emi Sakura is not 50, she's in her early 40s, and absolutely no one thinks she should be a top star in the women's division.
> 
> Nonetheless, I like Britt Baker a lot, and think she has a lot of potential, she's sloppy in the ring, but I thought her match with Bea was decent. And her finish is over as hell. She comes across like a star in the video packages they've produce for her, which is more than what I can say about Riho, but Riho is undeniably over with the audience and has done well in the quarter hour segments, so my bias against her aside, I can see why they are pushing her.


Oh God. Shes 42 instead of 50. My bad. How dare I. And shes fighting for the world title? Hows she not at the top of the division? She was ranked 1 before Full Gear? She was what? 2-2? Or you mean a ranking system in pro wrestling is pretty dumb and they could just tell the story of trainer vs. Protege without it instead of making the whole system look idiotic? Yeah.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh God. Shes 42 instead of 50. My bad. How dare I. And shes fighting for the world title? Hows she not at the top of the division? She was ranked 1 before Full Gear? She was what? 2-2? Or you mean a ranking system in pro wrestling is pretty dumb and they could just tell the story of trainer vs. Protege without it instead of making the whole system look idiotic? Yeah.


Darby Allin fought for the world title on week 3, is he a top star? Clearly this was a filler match given that Britt got her title shot a few weeks ago. Can you make the argument that the matches should've been flipped, and Emi Sakura got her title shot on week 3 instead? Sure. Nikki Cross just fought for the women's title, is she a top star in the women's division?

They are putting way more emphasis in presenting Britt Baker than they are in presenting Emi Sakura, they are putting more effort in Kong/Brandi, they are putting more effort into presenting Hikaru Shida even.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Darby Allin fought for the world title on week 3, is he a top star? Clearly this was a filler match given that Britt got her title shot a few weeks ago. Can you make the argument that the matches should've been flipped, and Emi Sakura got her title shot on week 3 instead? Sure. Nikki Cross just fought for the women's title, is she a top star in the women's division?
> 
> They are putting way more emphasis in presenting Britt Baker than they are in presenting Emi Sakura, they are putting more effort in Kong/Brandi, they are putting more effort into presenting Hikaru Shida even.


Was Nikki Cross' shot on PPV with a ranking system placing her at number 1?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

RainmakerV2 said:


> Was Nikki Cross' shot on PPV with a ranking system placing her at number 1?


Emi Sakura got put at #1 because she won a 4-way and pinned the champion in a tag match. I'm sorry they put in a modicum of effort into presenting Emi Sakura as a somewhat credible challenger prior to the PPV. It's been 6 weeks of TV, there have only been so many matches

And how a ranking system is supposed to work, is that after you get your title shot, you fall in the rankings from #1(That's how it's done in boxing and the UFC has regularly been criticized for not adopting that model). That's why Britt Baker nor Nyla Rose could be higher, Hikaru Shida already lost to Riho as well, and they were building up Kong through vignettes, which by the way, isn't that the type of character development people want?


----------



## domotime2

what a fun show. No complaints whatsoever. I'll say a very solid B+. A very competent show, with great matches, good storytelling, nice mixtue of work rate and 'gaga'. Keep up the good work, i'm a fan


----------



## 341714

RainmakerV2 said:


> Uh. All I see is, "she needs to pick one or the other.." "Tony needs to end this experiment now." Okay, great, and replace her with who? More of Omegas Joshi friends who cant speak the language? Great. Awesome. But they can flip! Yay! Her vignette before the match last night was awesome. She came off extremely likeable and well spoken. But none of you care because you're all workrate marks. And thats why people fear this company won't last 2 years. You all call it getting baited and trolled, I call it common sense. If people wanted to watch STARDOM, they'd go watch it.


I wasnt arguing that britt baker needs to go... she sucks. I was talking about replacing her with old wrestlers.. no one asked for that. But she will be replaced if she doesnt get better.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Jericho got wasted after Full Gear for his 49th Birthday LMAO


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Corey said:


> Damn good PPV and a GREAT fucking weekend


What a legendary photo!

Super jealous!


----------



## KennyOmegaa

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Jericho got wasted after Full Gear for his 49th Birthday LMAO




Who's that on the bottom right? Tony, Kaz and Chuck have hilarious expressions


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The problem with Baker is that they let her fly in Tuesday nights or Wed morning for a show

That is not enough time for someone so green to get better and ‘get’ the match

She needs to do indies on the weekend to get more hours under her belt - or go to a good trainer


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

KennyOmegaa said:


> Who's that on the bottom right? Tony, Kaz and Chuck have hilarious expressions


Jericho's wife.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Jericho's wife.




Thanks


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

GOAT


----------



## looper007

KennyOmegaa said:


> Who's that on the bottom right? Tony, Kaz and Chuck have hilarious expressions


Jericho's Wife. oops sorry didn't see it was answered already.


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The problem with Baker is that they let her fly in Tuesday nights or Wed morning for a show
> 
> That is not enough time for someone so green to get better and ‘get’ the match
> 
> She needs to do indies on the weekend to get more hours under her belt - or go to a good trainer


I don't think even a good trainer will make her better, as top professionals have said before it's all about getting out there and getting the ring time under the belt. Unless you have someone who's really special that get's it straight off the bat like a Brock Lesnar did, but not everyone's is like that. 

It's fine if she wasn't getting pushed as their top female star, that's where I have the problem with it. Not her fault if you were her you wouldn't turn it down, I think it's the likes of Khan and whoever else is booking her. If they have big plans in mind for her, give her feuds on DARK or Dynamite that aren't heavily focused on and let her get better. 

Also as many have said her mind isn't totally on been a pro wrestler. I just don't see what they see in her, did they promise her and put in her contract that they will push her as a top star or something.


----------



## Error_404

This was the first full AEW PPV I watched and really liked it especially the two main events. 

Moxley - Omega was fantastic, reminded me of those brutal RA Era matches i grew up watching.


----------



## thorn123

I just don’t get the hate Full Gear is getting from other sites and other threads on this site. And Jericho is getting a tonne of hate too. Everyone’s own opinion is fair game, I just don’t get it.


----------



## RBrooks

DaveRA said:


> I just don’t get the hate Full Gear is getting from other sites and other threads on this site. And Jericho is getting a tonne of hate too. Everyone’s own opinion is fair game, I just don’t get it.


If you really collect peoples opinions, than you'll find that the show is pretty much liked. The disliking comes from people, who are either trolls, or didn't like the soften version of violence (i.e. pussies), or those who hadn't still figured out that wrestling is not for them. These portions are just very vocal, these are your usual suspects, who flood everywhere about how shitty AEW is, so instead of stopping to watch it, they're continuing to shit on it like they know the business. The majority liked the show, a lot of people just sit quietly and don't engage themselves in these conversations, because it's not worth it. It's because these same people are vocal, others get the impression a lot of folks hate on AEW, when in fact that isn't the case. 

How can anyone hate on these 2 great main events is beyond me. And the rest of the card was solid too. Not the best show, but easily, EASILY better than any show WWE did this year. I can't talk about NXT, since their Takeovers are always great, although I hadn't watched them since May or smth, but main roster WWE certainly doesn't live up to AEW, show quality and match quality wise.


----------



## looper007

RBrooks said:


> If you really collect peoples opinions, than you'll find that the show is pretty much liked. The disliking comes from people, who are either trolls, or didn't like the soften version of violence (i.e. pussies), or those who hadn't still figured out that wrestling is not for them. These portions are just very vocal, these are your usual suspects, who flood everywhere about how shitty AEW is, so instead of stopping to watch it, they're continuing to shit on it like they know the business. The majority liked the show, a lot of people just sit quietly and don't engage themselves in these conversations, because it's not worth it. It's because these same people are vocal, others get the impression a lot of folks hate on AEW, when in fact that isn't the case.


I don't think this site is a especially great barometer cause you will always have the same trolls and dislikers shitting on AEW or WWE, so it's better to go outside and check out other Wrestling fan forums to get a better feel of it. 

I think overall it's gotten thumbs up, especially the two main events. The card down is where you find a lot more argument from people some didn't think it was that great and some thought it was the best card AEW's done since Double or Nothing (I'm one). It's not been liked by some but not a vast majority, you could tell on here straight away who wasn't going to like it. That's why I put a ton on ignore and just avoid this place on live AEW PPV's and Dynamite cause it's no fun at all.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

also taken at Jericho's birthday party;


THE DUB BOYS 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193635568338505735


----------



## Shaun_27

Saw the show last night having successfully avoided any spoilers. MOTN for me was Cody vs Jericho! Love these two guys. Cody is the star of 2019.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

MoxleyMoxx said:


> also taken at Jericho's birthday party;
> 
> 
> THE DUB BOYS
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193635568338505735


Who is on the right?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Who is on the right?


Nick Mondo. He's a former pro-wrestler turned film maker. He did the vignettes for Moxley when he left WWE and has done some stuff for AEW as well.


----------



## RiverFenix

RainmakerV2 said:


> Uh. All I see is, "she needs to pick one or the other.." "Tony needs to end this experiment now." Okay, great, and replace her with who? More of Omegas Joshi friends who cant speak the language? Great. Awesome. But they can flip! Yay! Her vignette before the match last night was awesome. She came off extremely likeable and well spoken. But none of you care because you're all workrate marks. And thats why people fear this company won't last 2 years. You all call it getting baited and trolled, I call it common sense. If people wanted to watch STARDOM, they'd go watch it.


Okay considering I am the person who stated she needs to pick one career or the other you must think you're talking to me when you mention wanting her "replaced by 50 old Japanese women in mustaches". So please quote the post where I said this. 

Or do you just like to build up strawmen to argue against which much like the use of hyperbole just indicates the overall weakness of your opinion. 

Oooh, but "TheDraw" made a thread? Who the fuck cares. Is that you lame as hell attempt at "appeal to authority"? Overtly trying to his the shit-argument trifecta? Hyperbole, strawman and appeal to non-authority - yeah you're trolling.


----------



## looper007

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Nick Mondo. He's a former pro-wrestler turned film maker. He did the vignettes for Moxley when he left WWE and has done some stuff for AEW as well.


Any of the wonderful vignettes stuff is down to him, especially on the road to Full Gear stuff. The guy is doing a fantastic job. He was with Omega recently when he went back to DDT.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

RainmakerV2 said:


> Uh. All I see is, "she needs to pick one or the other.." "Tony needs to end this experiment now." Okay, great, and replace her with who? More of Omegas Joshi friends who cant speak the language? Great. Awesome. But they can flip! Yay! Her vignette before the match last night was awesome. She came off extremely likeable and well spoken. But none of you care because you're all workrate marks. And thats why people fear this company won't last 2 years. You all call it getting baited and trolled, I call it common sense.


Geez, you forgot to mention the 12-year-old 65-lb twig who they made women's champion. How's anybody supposed to take you seriously with glaring omissions like that, putting aside for a moment that your posts are shit. 

Who do you replace Brit with? Shanna. Sadie Gibbs. Penelope Ford. Hikaru Shida. Oh wait, she doesn't speak good English so she's out. Not to mention that Emi Sakura (who's only in her 40's) can actually wrestle. But Britt has a decent ass and my mom blocked the porn sites again, so let's go troll the AEW section. 

Btw, making shit up is not common sense. It's just shit posting. 



RainmakerV2 said:


> If people wanted to watch STARDOM, they'd go watch it.


And if people _don't_ like watching something, they'd probably not watch it. Yet here you are still, doing nothing but bitching, with all your shit-posting friends. 


So how is it that AEW fans are labeled overly-sensitive and can't handle any criticisms about the company, yet as soon as they do actually criticize something, you same fuckheads STILL find something to come in and attack them for? 


Now, say hello to all your shit-posting friends on my Ignore list.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Reg, you only put Rainmaker on ignore NOW?

You, me and Looper need to compare lists - I think we’ll save ourselves a ton of headache


----------



## rbl85

Since the start of the weekly show, everytime that Riho as been on screen the 18-34 demo was up.


----------



## RiverFenix

Was Full Gear the return of The Fallen Angel character that was largely overlooked? What was the point of Daniels coming out as masked Penta after the match and then unmasking to show the old Fallen Angel symbol in paint on his face? While not breaking away from SCU it seems like he might be breaking away from the tag team as it was mentioned they will not be doing Freebird rules with the titles and Sky and Kaz are the tag champs. 

Does this mean a singles feud for Penta vs Daniels while also the LB still after Kaz/Sky for the tag titles?

How does Fallen Angel fit with SCU? Is it just more an "attitude" he wants to bring to his matches or is it a character shift that will have him break away? Is it a Balor/Demon type thing?


----------



## virus21




----------



## Geeee

looper007 said:


> Any of the wonderful vignettes stuff is down to him, especially on the road to Full Gear stuff. The guy is doing a fantastic job. He was with Omega recently when he went back to DDT.


AEW's vignettes are definitely on par with WWE, which really helps the promotion not feel "indie".


----------



## RiverFenix

Full Gear countdown was damn good. Wish he did Page and PAC. We got Bucks, Moxley, Jericho, Cody, Omega - all the most known entities already. We did get Ortiz and Santana, but likely only because they were wrestling the Bucks.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Was Full Gear the return of The Fallen Angel character that was largely overlooked? What was the point of Daniels coming out as masked Penta after the match and then unmasking to show the old Fallen Angel symbol in paint on his face? While not breaking away from SCU it seems like he might be breaking away from the tag team as it was mentioned they will not be doing Freebird rules with the titles and Sky and Kaz are the tag champs.
> 
> Does this mean a singles feud for Penta vs Daniels while also the LB still after Kaz/Sky for the tag titles?
> 
> How does Fallen Angel fit with SCU? Is it just more an "attitude" he wants to bring to his matches or is it a character shift that will have him break away? Is it a Balor/Demon type thing?


I assume it was just a little wink or touch to the Fallen Angel character. I don't think it's going to lead to any kind of drastic change. Maybe he wears the paint again if he faces Pentagon in a big singles match, but that's all I see coming out of that.


----------



## V-Trigger

DaveRA said:


> I just don’t get the hate Full Gear is getting from other sites and other threads on this site. And Jericho is getting a tonne of hate too. Everyone’s own opinion is fair game, I just don’t get it.


It's not getting hate. Journalist are just hating the Lights Out match and they keep pushing it to create controversy and generate cash. The match has been more liked than disliked it.


----------



## deadcool

kingnoth1n said:


> I hope Jericho codebreakers that ugly female ref. Will be good heat.


There will be a riot if Jericho gives any finisher of his to Aubrey.


----------



## A-C-P

Great Show :trips8


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Thought the main event was as wild as you could go in the US at this level. We always bitch about blood feuds starting like a normal match, this wasn't that. Great action, nothing gross or something like that as some lightweights cry about it.


----------



## 341714

deadcool said:


> There will be a riot if Jericho gives any finisher of his to Aubrey.


Shes fucking cool and would totally do it


----------



## rbl85

MaryChristine said:


> Shes fucking cool and would totally do it


In the past Fenix super kick the shit out of her.


----------



## 341714

rbl85 said:


> In the past Fenix super kick the shit out of her.


Im a woman but seeing women get wrecked is funny. Like when vicki guerrero took the tombstone... its bad ass.


----------



## Joe Gill

MaryChristine said:


> Im a woman but seeing women get wrecked is funny. Like when vicki guerrero took the tombstone... its bad ass.


thats not very christian of you


----------



## thorn123

RBrooks said:


> If you really collect peoples opinions, than you'll find that the show is pretty much liked. The disliking comes from people, who are either trolls, or didn't like the soften version of violence (i.e. pussies), or those who hadn't still figured out that wrestling is not for them. These portions are just very vocal, these are your usual suspects, who flood everywhere about how shitty AEW is, so instead of stopping to watch it, they're continuing to shit on it like they know the business. The majority liked the show, a lot of people just sit quietly and don't engage themselves in these conversations, because it's not worth it. It's because these same people are vocal, others get the impression a lot of folks hate on AEW, when in fact that isn't the case.
> 
> How can anyone hate on these 2 great main events is beyond me. And the rest of the card was solid too. Not the best show, but easily, EASILY better than any show WWE did this year. I can't talk about NXT, since their Takeovers are always great, although I hadn't watched them since May or smth, but main roster WWE certainly doesn't live up to AEW, show quality and match quality wise.


Maybe I read too much into it. I just want AEW to succeed. Best fun in wrestling in years.


----------



## thorn123

V-Trigger said:


> It's not getting hate. Journalist are just hating the Lights Out match and they keep pushing it to create controversy and generate cash. The match has been more liked than disliked it.


I hope you’re right. It was an awesome ppv and should get the props it deserves.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MaryChristine said:


> Im a woman but seeing women get wrecked is funny. Like when vicki guerrero took the tombstone... its bad ass.


You must have loved this then ... :lol






Crazy old bat was 76 years old here, God rest her soul.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I've seen a lot of people whining about the Mox/Omega fight for being 'too bloody/violent'.

I am assuming those people (this was on facebook in wrestling groups) are too young to have ever seen ECW. That match was awesome, I love brutality, it made me cringe with 'pain', which is exactly how I want to react to a match like that. It was exciting.

I feel like they'd sleep with the light on hugging a teddy bear if they ever watched classic ECW matches, or even some Attitude Era matches.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

People were saying the Omega/Moxley match was too violent/bloody? I just didn't care for it because it sucked and was a waste for Omega. Nothing they did was new or innovative.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I enjoyed the whole show honestly. One of the best PPV's of the year.


----------



## imthegame19

Bryan Jericho said:


> People were saying the Omega/Moxley match was too violent/bloody? I just didn't care for it because it sucked and was a waste for Omega. Nothing they did was new or innovative.


Yeah let Omega go back to wrestling 9 year old girls lol. Let real star like Moxley go after Jericho.


----------



## 341714

Joe Gill said:


> thats not very christian of you


God doesnt give a shit about that anyway


----------



## 341714

Reggie Dunlop said:


> You must have loved this then ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy old bat was 76 years old here, God rest her soul.


A bad ass.


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Reg, you only put Rainmaker on ignore NOW?
> 
> You, me and Looper need to compare lists - I think we’ll save ourselves a ton of headache


I swear on one page on ratings thread a few days I couldn't read a thing as I had put 5 people on that page on Ignore. Rainmaker is definitely another one up there with the best of them, I have over 20 posters on here from AEW section on ignore. Once you see they constantly crapping on AEW, you know what you are going to get. Just put them on ignore it makes this place more bearable really.


----------



## bdon

Tilon said:


> Darkest Lariat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why have judges to not use them?
> 
> 
> 
> So that when judges actually matter in a future storyline, it won't be blindingly obvious because they've had judges for all the previous title matches too.
> 
> AEW has been particularly good about being unpredictable, and laying out Chekhov's Guns that don't go as you expect.
Click to expand...

Like say...the rubber match of a Kenny Omega/Moxley, after Kenny wins a sanctioned match, in the confines of a steel cage or Iron Man Match? 

The judge decision comes into play, which furthers the story of them having unfinished business with a title on the line.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Baker/Priestley 3
P&P/Bucks 4.25
Hangman/Pac 4.25
Spears/Janela 3.5
SCU/LB/PP 4
Riho/Sakura 3.25
Jericho/Cody 3.75
Mox/Omega 4

OVERALL 4*


----------



## 341714

Leon Knuckles said:


> *Baker/Priestley 3
> P&P/Bucks 4.25
> Hangman/Pac 4.25
> Spears/Janela 3.5
> SCU/LB/PP 4
> Riho/Sakura 3.25
> Jericho/Cody 3.75
> Mox/Omega 4
> 
> OVERALL 4*


Honestly Spears vs Janela was a 2 star match.


----------



## JustAName

looper007 said:


> I swear on one page on ratings thread a few days I couldn't read a thing as I had put 5 people on that page on Ignore. Rainmaker is definitely another one up there with the best of them, I have over 20 posters on here from AEW section on ignore. Once you see they constantly crapping on AEW, you know what you are going to get. Just put them on ignore it makes this place more bearable really.


But then you have people not on your ignore quoting them pretty often...


----------



## Intimidator3

MaryChristine said:


> Honestly Spears vs Janela was a 2 star match.


And I'd say Tully accounted for one of those stars.

I do like Janela though.


----------



## 341714

Intimidator3 said:


> And I'd say Tully accounted for one of those stars.
> 
> I do like Janela though.


Same here. 

How do you feel about orange cassidy?


----------



## Intimidator3

MaryChristine said:


> Same here.
> 
> How do you feel about orange cassidy?


Hated the whole gimmick at first. Now I walk around with my hands in my pockets like fuck it.


----------



## 341714

Intimidator3 said:


> Hated the whole gimmick at first. Now I walk around with my hands in my pockets like fuck it.


Its so hot. You should totally mimick him. 
As a woman, i Dig the hell out of it.


----------



## domotime2

Brit/Priestly - 4/10
Bucks/S&O - 8/10
Hangman/Pac - 6/10
Spears/Janella - 4/10
Tripe Threat Tag - 6/10
Riho/Sakura - 5/10
Jericho/Cody - 9/10
Mox/Omega - 7/10

Overall - 7/10


----------



## looper007

JustAName said:


> But then you have people not on your ignore quoting them pretty often...


The Worse isn't it. Fair too many people are more patient then I am with them.


----------



## Master Bate

Man Baltimore is trash


----------



## The Masked Avenger

JustAName said:


> But then you have people not on your ignore quoting them pretty often...


**cough Beetles cough**


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> **cough Beetles cough**


Haha, true


----------



## JustAName

looper007 said:


> The Worse isn't it. Fair too many people are more patient then I am with them.


Wouldn't be me, I am probably the one on here with the most people on ignore in the history of this site, I mostly just see" _insert name_ is on your ignore list" on most pages in every thread, in this society that's to be expected and definitively in a cesspool like this place. It's kinda like WWE except a lot more toxic than WWE, you just stay for the occasional worth while content/situations without really knowing why you still do it since deep down you know it's not changing


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JustAName said:


> Wouldn't be me, I am probably the one on here with the most people on ignore in the history of this site, I mostly just see" _insert name_ is on your ignore list" on most pages in every thread, in this society that's to be expected and definitively in a cesspool like this place. It's kinda like WWE except a lot more toxic than WWE, you just stay for the occasional worth while content/situations without really knowing why you still do it since deep down you know it's not changing


When the chat is good, its real good though - that is what keeps me coming back

Chatting with some solid folk - who can disagree, but structure arguments in a well-thought out manner + change their minds and views

Then the chat is good


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

Haven't bought a PPV in years but decided to get this one. Wasn't disappointed. 

Bea v Britt - Glad I didn't have to pay for it. Britt is green and Bea is garbage. Glad to see Britt get the win though. Really good finishing hold. Intrigued with the Kong/Brandi alliance. Could be very interesting TV and give some much needed storyline into the division. 

P&p v Bucks. Good PPV opener. Energetic, exciting and really impressed with P&P. Future tag champs for sure. Good tag match with Bucks selling reasonably well. 

PAC v Page. Enjoyed this more than I thought I would. Haven't been completely sold on Page but he delivered here. Pac was exceptional and played a huge part in getting Page over . 

Spears v Janela - Wasn't all that fussed but the show needed a come down match after the previous 2 hot ones. It did what it did and always great to see Tully involved. 

SCU v LB v Private Party - Good spot fest with the Lucha Bros looking amazing. Alongside PD&PWF, they are the two best tag teams in the division. Can't wait until they face off. Private Party continue to improve and are future stars. Scorpio Sky can join that list to. Good little follow up with Daniels popping up at the end.

Riho v Sakura - I wasn't all that bothered about this match. My opinions on the AEW division are well documented in other threads but I didn't get up and leave it. Good sequence of near falls at the end but it was what it was. Didn't hate it. 

Jericho v Cody. Best match I've seen Cody in. Period. Jericho was fantastic in this and the storytelling was off the charts. Easily top 5 match I've seen this year. 

Mox V Kenny - Not a huge fan of Hardcore stuff but was done well in the right context. Some great bumps and was good to see Mox look like he was clearly enjoying himself. Could have done with 10-15 minutes knocked off it but hey ....

Overall a good PPV, well worth my £15.00 and i'll quite happily buy the next one if the card is good.


----------



## BigCy

MaryChristine said:


> Its so hot. You should totally mimick him.
> As a woman, i Dig the hell out of it.


OC grew on me a little too. I'm a pretty old school guy and even I have to admit he has his place there...as long as they don't feature him too much that is. He's great in small doses but would be overkill in large doses.

No way your new avi is you.....is it? Female wrestling fans shouldn't look like that!


----------



## 341714

BigCy said:


> OC grew on me a little too. I'm a pretty old school guy and even I have to admit he has his place there...as long as they don't feature him too much that is. He's great in small doses but would be overkill in large doses.
> 
> 
> 
> No way your new avi is you.....is it? Female wrestling fans shouldn't look like that!


Theyre gonna be smart about how they use him. Theyve been super smart so far. 
Ive been super curious if hes had regular wrestling matches. Does he know how to wrestle? Im too lazy to look it up. I love him a lot and want him to hold the title one day. 

Yeah, youll find out if its me soon enough.


----------



## rbl85

MaryChristine said:


> Theyre gonna be smart about how they use him. Theyve been super smart so far.
> Ive been super curious if hes had regular wrestling matches. Does he know how to wrestle? Im too lazy to look it up. I love him a lot and want him to hold the title one day.
> 
> Yeah, youll find out if its me soon enough.



Oh he can go in a ring.


----------



## 341714

rbl85 said:


> Oh he can go in a ring.


Show me!


----------



## rbl85

MaryChristine said:


> Show me!


You just have to go on YouTube write his name and you'll find some of his matches.


----------



## TripleG

I watched the show twice: Once drunk as a skunk and once sober just to make sure my initial drunken reactions were at least mostly accurate. 

Yeah, I liked it. 

- Preshow match between Britt and Bea was good, and Kong finally appearing was great. Hopefully the Brandi/Kong pairing will give the women's division the direction it needs. 

- Bucks Vs. PNP was a really good opening bout and tag team match that got away from the overly spotty format we've seen on Dynamite. I like the Nick injury stuff and that they tried harder than normal to subscribe to the rules of tag team wrestling. Also happy that PNP got the wins. They could end up being the top heels of the division. The Rock and Roll stuff post match was a fun moment too. 

- Pac Vs. Hangman was solid. I'm getting close to being done with the pairing and want both guys to move on, but they put on a solid match here, and I was legit surprised that Hangman got the win. 

- Spears Vs. Janela was a serviceable match, and I was happy to see Spears get on the show and get a win. Not much else to say about this. 

- The 3 Way Tag Title match was exactly what one would expect out of this kind of match. It is a pinball/free for all kind of deal with plenty of action. I'd never call it one of the best matches on the show, but it is fun and provides something a little different. I also liked seeing Daniels return post match. Kudos to having him off TV for the last 3-4 weeks to sell the injury. 

- Riho Vs. Sakura was solid for what it was, but I'd be lying if I said I was invested in the student/teacher story they slapped together last minute to have a women's title match on the show. This felt like yet another women's match where the effort was good, but there still isn't much story or direction for the division as a whole. Hopefully Brandi and Kong fix that. 

- Jericho Vs. Cody was my MOTN with the right level of excitement and drama that I wanted out of this. Cody's face first dive was scary, but it added to the drama of the match and played into the finish. The turn from MJF post match was well done. I was kind of hoping they'd keep the dynamic going a little longer, but they've done the turn now and I am very interested to see how they follow up on this Wednesday night. 

- I've already talked about it in other posts, but I really liked Kenny/Moxley and never felt like it got "too violent" or broke into a level where the match needed to be stopped for being too dangerous or the boys weren't in control of what was happening. I was surprised at the length. At nearly 40 minutes, it felt about half that to me, so they kept me engaged the whole time. The Barbwire Spider Web and the Mouse Trap board felt a little silly, but I've reasoned in my mind that Kenny had that stuff set up beforehand because he's an EVP and could approve that. All in all, I thought it was a very good hardcore match that delivered what it promised. That's my take. 

I wouldn't call this an outstanding show, but I thought it was really good and I was entertained all the way through.


----------



## 341714

rbl85 said:


> You just have to go on YouTube write his name and you'll find some of his matches.


Too lazy


----------



## rbl85

MaryChristine said:


> Too lazy


Every time i try to put a video it doesn't work so...


----------



## BigCy

MaryChristine said:


> Theyre gonna be smart about how they use him. Theyve been super smart so far.
> Ive been super curious if hes had regular wrestling matches. Does he know how to wrestle? Im too lazy to look it up. I love him a lot and want him to hold the title one day.
> 
> Yeah, youll find out if its me soon enough.


I haven't seen but supposedly he can go in ring. Hard no on world title though in his current state. If they eventually work a story with him that he gets called out for his laziness etc and a champ challenges him then give him a great showing where he tries his ass off, has a good match where you're convinced he's gonna do it but ultimately loses. Kind of like 123-Kid vs Bret Hart back on Raw in 93 or 94.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

MaryChristine said:


> Too lazy


Stop being lazy !


----------



## Intimidator3

I feel like they’re setting OC up to do something big. On all his old matches I’ve seen, the other wrestlers played along, he gives them a slow soft kick to the shin and they do it back, he gives a half ass slow chop, they do it back. But in AEW, he did it and well, the Bucks looked at him like he was crazy and laid him out, Pac laid him out. OC gonna have to realize he has to start bringing it.

Or they could just keep doing what they’re doing for a good laugh every other Wednesday night. Which is cool too. I loved that one time he dove outside and when he came back in the ref picked up his shades and put them back on him lol.


----------



## 341714

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Stop being lazy !


Im going to be honest. Im used to people doing stuff for me. Out of the kindness of their hearts.


----------



## TD Stinger

Intimidator3 said:


> I feel like they’re setting OC up to do something big. On all his old matches I’ve seen, the other wrestlers played along, he gives them a slow soft kick to the shin and they do it back, he gives a half ass slow chop, they do it back. But in AEW, he did it and well, the Bucks looked at him like he was crazy and laid him out, Pac laid him out. OC gonna have to realize he has to start bringing it.
> 
> Or they could just keep doing what they’re doing for a good laugh every other Wednesday night. Which is cool too. I loved that one time he dove outside and when he came back in the ref picked up his shades and put them back on him lol.


While AEW can be silly at times, on the indy scene there were no restrictions meaning you could be as silly and stupid as you want. With AEW being on TNT, there needs to be a little more thought behind it. So far everyone has just treated him as annoyance, as they should. No one should sell or play along with his antics.

But you're right, one day, someone is going to fire him up, and he'll show what he can really do. And for his character, it'll be a big moment when it happens. I've said he could be AEW's Santino. Remember when Santino damn near won the Rumble and the Chamber? OC could get spots like that one day.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

A little Orange Cassidy goes a long way. I've seen him in different places and he doesn't really wow with anything he does. He's not the worst wrestler but he's average at best and mostly a gimmick guy.


----------



## Intimidator3

TD Stinger said:


> While AEW can be silly at times, on the indy scene there were no restrictions meaning you could be as silly and stupid as you want. With AEW being on TNT, there needs to be a little more thought behind it. So far everyone has just treated him as annoyance, as they should. No one should sell or play along with his antics.
> 
> But you're right, one day, someone is going to fire him up, and he'll show what he can really do. And for his character, it'll be a big moment when it happens. I've said he could be AEW's Santino. Remember when Santino damn near won the Rumble and the Chamber? OC could get spots like that one day.


Yeah totally agree. I'm become a fan of the guy but that first time when the Bucks took his shin kicks, I'm waiting on them to play along, and they gave him the double superkick, that's exactly what was needed.

They can really set up him for huge spot in the future like what you're talking about. I don't know what the situation will be, but if done right, I can see it getting an monster huge pop.


----------



## BigCy

MaryChristine said:


> Im going to be honest. Im used to people doing stuff for me. Out of the kindness of their hearts.


Lol! It's seriously easier typing it in the search bar than it is to reply to our posts! You're more of a troll than looper!

Starting to think your avi is your sister or something and you're a bald fat dude irl

Google "orange cassidy wrestling matches youtube" or since you're lazy just copy it from my post haha.


----------



## 341714

BigCy said:


> Lol! It's seriously easier typing it in the search bar than it is to reply to our posts! You're more of a troll than looper!
> 
> Starting to think your avi is your sister or something and you're a bald fat dude irl
> 
> Google "orange cassidy wrestling matches youtube" or since you're lazy just copy it from my post haha.


Hahaha. No its me But that was hilarious. Ur stubborn. I guess ill have to look it to myself one day.


----------



## Joe Gill

MaryChristine said:


> Im going to be honest. Im used to people doing stuff for me. Out of the kindness of their hearts.


thats not a bad idea... im gonna make a new account pretending to be a hot chick and get desperate lonely wrestling nerds in their 30s to do things for me too.


----------



## looper007

Big Cy calling me a troll lol


----------



## 341714

Joe Gill said:


> thats not a bad idea... im gonna make a new account pretending to be a hot chick and get desperate lonely wrestling nerds in their 30s to do things for me too.


No. I mean IRL. Trust me... Im a brat but a very sweet brat. People do stuff out of the sweetness of their hearts for me. Not so much online. Especially when Im new... no one believes this is me or that Im actually nice.


----------



## rbl85

MaryChristine said:


> No. I mean IRL. Trust me... Im a brat but a very sweet brat. People do stuff out of the sweetness of their hearts for me. Not so much online. Especially when Im new... no one believes this is me or that Im actually nice.


Is this still the Full Gear thread ?


----------



## 341714

rbl85 said:


> Is this still the Full Gear thread ?


Yes.


----------



## 341714

I actually gave full gear a 6/10

I predicted that it would be an 8/10 but the Britt Baker preshow and Shawn Spears match took a whole point off for each match. They have better and more deserving talent for those spots.
Also this was their worst flowing ppv so far. They usually are really good at lining up matches but this just felt sloppy.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

MaryChristine said:


> Im going to be honest. Im used to people doing stuff for me. Out of the kindness of their hearts.


This is unacceptable.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Joe Gill said:


> thats not a bad idea... im gonna make a new account pretending to be a hot chick and get desperate lonely wrestling nerds in their 30s to do things for me too.


All these virgin dorks on here giving her positive green rep lol


----------



## 341714

I'mTheGreatest said:


> All these virgin dorks on here giving her positive green rep lol


I have positive green rep? How do i see that? 
Im using yhe tapatalk app. So idk if I can see that.


----------



## BigCy

MaryChristine said:


> No. I mean IRL. Trust me... Im a brat but a very sweet brat. People do stuff out of the sweetness of their hearts for me. Not so much online. Especially when Im new... no one believes this is me or that Im actually nice.


Mmmm...still not entirely convinced but for now I'll take your word for it. New though? You got more posts than me lol. I'm just used to seeing female wrestling fans looking like fat dudes or just overly nasty but you actually look good and have a pretty face, it's just surprising is all. You should smile though. I get that sometimes too because I look like a "jock" because I'm an athlete and most male wrestling fans look like neckbeards and bronies so people are surprised by the fact I like pro wrestling.


----------



## 341714

BigCy said:


> Mmmm...still not entirely convinced but for now I'll take your word for it. New though? You got more posts than me lol. I'm just used to seeing female wrestling fans looking like fat dudes or just overly nasty but you actually look good and have a pretty face, it's just surprising is all. You should smile though. I get that sometimes too because I look like a "jock" because I'm an athlete and most male wrestling fans look like neckbeards and bronies so people are surprised by the fact I like pro wrestling.


I get it. Not that it matters on a forum. Ive been posting shitty promo videos all day and I smile in some. I wish other people would. Its fun.


----------

